# Seguimento - Incêndios 2018



## MSantos (11 Jan 2018 às 14:23)

*Tópico de seguimento de incêndios em Portugal durante o ano de 2018*


*Link's úteis

Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera - Índice Risco de Incêndio*
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ambiente/risco.incendio/index.rcm.jsp?dia=dh

*Protecção Civil - Incêndios*
http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/ocorrenciassignificativas.aspx
http://www.prociv.pt/

*Fogos.pt (Apps)*
https://fogos.pt/

*European Forest Fire Information System (EFFIS)*
http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/current-situation/

*MODIS Rapid Response*
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets

*FIRE GLOBE: The Global Fire Monitoring Center (GFMC)*
http://www.fire.uni-freiburg.de/current/globalfire.htm

*CEIF*
https://www.facebook.com/CEIF.ADAI

*LFF*
https://www.facebook.com/Laboratório-de-Fogos-Florestais-UTAD-203244986409477/?fref=nf

*PFF*
https://www.facebook.com/projPFF



*Regras específicas deste tópico:*

- Este tópico é apenas para relatar situações de incêndios na vossa região em vez de usarem os tópicos de seguimento meteorológico para esse efeito; ou é para acompanhar eventos significativos noutras regiões.
- Evitem grandes polémicas operacionais ou políticas, deixem isso para os especialistas, em local próprio, que não é este.
- Evitem as fotografias do tipo "pyroespectáculo", relatem e documentem um incêndio na vossa região, fotos são sempre bem vindas, mas apenas nessas circunstancias.
- Se for bombeiro ou outro profissional relacionado com a área com interesse especial em acompanhar permanentemente a situação a nível nacional, pf, identifique-se na assinatura, para todos saberem do seu particular interesse.

*Regras gerais:*

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/ajuda/condicoes-de-utilizacao


----------



## Nickname (13 Jan 2018 às 22:34)

*Pelo menos cinco pessoas morreram e 50 pessoas ficaram feridas este sábado num incêndio numa associação em Vila Nova da Rainha, no concelho de Tondela, disse à Lusa fonte dos bombeiros locais.*



De acordo com a fonte dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Tondela, o alerta para o fogo foi dado pelas 21h45. Segundo o site da Proteção Civil o incêndio está a mobilizar cerca de 118 operacionais e 41 meios. No entanto, as chamas já se encontram extintas.

O alerta foi dado às 20h51 e pelas 21h50 foi dado como extinto.

O incêndio que deflagrou hoje numa associação em Vila Nova da Rainha, concelho de Tondela, provocou "algumas vítimas mortais" e dezenas de feridos, disse à Lusa o comandante dos bombeiros de Tondela.

A mesma fonte não conseguiu especificar o número de mortos, dizendo apenas tratar-se de "algumas vítimas mortais e dezenas de feridos, graves e ligeiros".

De acordo com o oficial de operações da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) Paulo Santos, os feridos serão pelo menos 50.

No local, uma associação recreativa onde decorria um jantar, estavam, pelas 21:50, 118 operacionais apoiados por 44 veículos.

O alerta foi dado às 20:51 e pelas 21:50 o fogo foi dado como extinto.

(c/ Lusa)

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/pe...endio-em-vila-nova-da-rainha-tondela_n1051878

Incrível!!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2018 às 22:41)

*Incêndio em Tondela faz cinco mortos. Estavam num torneio de sueca*
13.01.2018   
*Um incêndio numa associação recreativa de Vila Nova da Rainha, no concelho de Tondela, terá provocado cinco mortos e vários feridos. O incêndio terá sido causado por uma explosão de uma botija de gás numa altura em que decorria um torneio de sueca e estariam 70 pessoas no interior do edifício.*
AMADEU ARAÚJO

Um incêndio em Vila Nova da Rainha, no concelho de Tondela, provocou vários feridos. O incêndio terá sido causado por uma explosão. Populares em Vila Nova da Rainha apontam para a existência de quatro mortos, mas o número pode “ser superior”: informações posteriores falam em cinco mortos, ainda sem confirmação oficial. “Há escombros, o reconhecimento ainda não foi completado. O que sabemos é que houve uma explosão de uma botija de gás e várias pessoas ficaram encurraladas no edifício”, adiantaram os bombeiros.

O alerta para os bombeiros foi dado este sábado cerca das 20h51, referindo-se a um "lar de idosos". Contudo, informações posteriores indicam que o incêndio teve lugar numa associação recreativa. Aí decorria um torneio de sueca no edifício de dois andares onde tem sede a Associação Recreativa, Cultural e Humanitária de Vila Nova da Rainha.

Hora e meia depois do alerta, o comando da Proteção Civil no distrito de Viseu não confirmava ainda o número exato de vítimas, afirmando ao Expresso: “Estavam 70 pessoas [na associação] e ainda estamos a enviar meios, não conhecemos o número exato de vitimas”. Miguel Ângelo, comandante da Proteção Civil no distrito de Viseu, confirma a gravidade da situação, mas aponta para a necessidade de “uma hora, até que sejam feitos os primeiros reconhecimentos”. Às 21:30 combatiam as chamas 52 bombeiros, auxiliados por 18 viaturas.

António Jesus, presidente da Câmara de Tondela e que estava a caminho do local, confirmava que “a situação é grave” e várias fontes dos bombeiros apontavam para a existência de “vários queimados graves”. “Há dezenas a serem evacuados e ainda não conhecemos o número exato, mas há vários feridos com gravidade”, disse um bombeiro de Vale de Besteiros. A Proteção Civil acionou 20 ambulâncias para o local.

O diretor clinico do Centro Hospitalar de Tondela e Viseu confirma a existência de vários feridos e colocou as urgências de prevenção para “a eventualidade de receber entre 30 a 50 feridos, a grande maioria com problemas respiratórios devido à inalação de fumos”, adiantou Cilio Correia.

*http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...-cinco-mortos.-Estavam-num-torneio-de-sueca-1*


----------



## Devas (13 Jan 2018 às 23:30)

Segundo o site da Protecção Civil...
*
Ponto de Situação:* Incêndio em associação recreativa, originando 36 feridos e 8 mortos.

http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/ocorrenciassignificativas.aspx


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jan 2018 às 00:23)

*Planos Ativados* Planos Emergência Hospitalar de Hospital de Viseu, Centro Hospitalar da Universidade de Coimbra, Hospital Stª Maria e Hospital São José.

194 operacionais.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2018 às 01:37)

dahon disse:


> Infelizmente desde as 00h30 que já ouvi o heli que presumo ser do INEM a passar varias vezes em direcção a norte e a regressar. Muito provavelmente a transportar feridos do hospital de Viseu para outros hospitais.



Há vários helicópteros no total 5, alguns são do INEM e outros da Força aérea. Os feridos estão a ser transportados para Viseu, Coimbra e Lisboa.

Ambiente caótico e dantesco vivido naquela associação   Isto ao menos aqui pelo concelho acontecem só desgraças


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2018 às 14:04)

*Pelo menos quatro feridos correm risco de vida*
Em Viseu estão internadas 13 pessoas e durante a noite foram transferidas outras 16 para as unidades de queimados de vários hospitais do país.
...
https://www.publico.pt/2018/01/14/s...9290?page=/&pos=1&b=stories_cover__breaking_b


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jan 2018 às 15:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Pelo menos quatro feridos correm risco de vida*
> Em Viseu estão internadas 13 pessoas e durante a noite foram transferidas outras 16 para as unidades de queimados de vários hospitais do país.
> ...
> https://www.publico.pt/2018/01/14/s...9290?page=/&pos=1&b=stories_cover__breaking_b



Deu para ouvir perfeitamente os meios aéreos para trás e para a frente...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jan 2018 às 19:07)

Incêndio em loja na zona dos Olivais, Lisboa.


Fonte http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2018-01-15-Incendio-de-grandes-proporcoes-numa-loja-em-Lisboa-1


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jan 2018 às 19:11)

https://regiao-sul.pt/2018/01/27/so...ona-do-laranjal-do-ludo-quinta-do-lago/426544

A esta hora, o incêndio continua por dominar, estando 36 operacionais, apoiados por 11 veículos. 

Mais um incêndio, na zona do Ludo e em pleno Janeiro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jan 2018 às 20:29)

Aumenta os meios na Quinta do Lago, para 42 operacionais e 13 veículos, já arde há mais de 3 horas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jan 2018 às 20:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aumenta os meios na Quinta do Lago, para 42 operacionais e 13 veículos, já arde há mais de 3 horas.



O ano passado também começou logo mal, com muitos incendios, em pleno Inverno e Primavera, e este ano de 2018, se não chover mesmo a sério, secalhar vamos pelo mesmo caminho.
Aqui pela região centro também tenho visto o registo de várias ocorencias, por queimadas descontroladas, pois basta estar a queimar junto a um terreno abandonado com ervas altas e secas, e pronto já sabemos que não será fácil depois conter o foco de incendio.

Pode ser que agora com a humidade e o frio durante a noite, e já um nº considerável de meios humanos e terrestres, que consigam apagar o incendio.


----------



## dvieira (29 Jan 2018 às 19:58)

Eu estou a ver é uma vaga de incêndios em pleno inverno se continuar-mos com este tempo assim. Sem chuva á vista, com este vento de leste e sem frio, bem espera-mos que não se concretize mas só hoje já vamos com 31 ocorrências,


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Jan 2018 às 16:08)

Incêndio em Silves com 1 MA. É o segundo IF que vejo no distrito de Faro com 1 meio aéreo a operar, isto ainda em Janeiro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2018 às 16:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Incêndio em Silves com 1 MA. É o segundo IF que vejo no distrito de Faro com 1 meio aéreo a operar, isto ainda em Janeiro.


Fiz à pouco a viagem Lisboa-Fátima, e a partir de Santarém está uma camada de fumo proveniente de queimadas que é impressionante...


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2018 às 18:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Fiz à pouco a viagem Lisboa-Fátima, e a partir de Santarém está uma camada de fumo proveniente de queimadas que é impressionante...



Passei esta tarde por um terreno, de encosta, que confrontava com uma estrada de alcatrão, e reparei que estava o triangulo, a sinalizar na berma da estrada, ao aproximar-me de mais perto, vejo 2 homens, e um terreno com uns bons m2 todo queimado.
Parece-me que as pessoas deviam de ser mais civiladas e cuidadosas, mas se isto continuar assim, sem chover, e agora que estamos em plena época das podas das oliveiras, com a consequente queima dos restos das lenhas, esperemo que não haja problemas de maior.


----------



## vitamos (31 Jan 2018 às 20:54)

Penso que não estão proibidas as queimadas neste período, não se tratarão de práticas ilegais (e provavelmente até poderão ser benéficas).


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2018 às 21:06)

vitamos disse:


> Penso que não estão proibidas as queimadas neste período, não se tratarão de práticas ilegais (e provavelmente até poderão ser benéficas).



Sim eu sei que não estão proibidas, e sei que até podem ser benéficas, como dizes, pois reduzem a carga de biomassa, mas por vezes é preciso cuidado, ainda para mais quando se localiza junto a uma via pública. Eu falo por mim, decidi abolir de vez as queimadas, pois fazia muitas queimadas principalmente de lenha, das podas das oliveiras, e agora simplesmente trituro tudo, e ainda me dá menos trabalho do que se tivesse a queimar no local.


----------



## JCARL (1 Fev 2018 às 12:24)

Nova apresentação do site da *NASA Firms* _Beta:
_
https://firms.modaps.eosdis.nasa.gov/


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (1 Fev 2018 às 12:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim eu sei que não estão proibidas, e sei que até podem ser benéficas, como dizes, pois reduzem a carga de biomassa, mas por vezes é preciso cuidado, ainda para mais quando se localiza junto a uma via pública. Eu falo por mim, decidi abolir de vez as queimadas, pois fazia muitas queimadas principalmente de lenha, das podas das oliveiras, e agora simplesmente trituro tudo, e ainda me dá menos trabalho do que se tivesse a queimar no local.



As queimadas não estão proibidas, no entanto carecem de licenciamento e tem de estar presente um técnico credenciado em fogo controlado ou na sua ausência equipa de bombeiros/sapadores florestais.
Não confundir queimadas com queimas, a queimada é o uso do fogo em restolho, pastagem entre outros resíduos florestais ou resíduos provenientes da actividade agrícola, sem os mesmos se encontrarem amontoados. 
A queima é vulgarmente chamada de fogueira, ou seja, cortar e amontoar e posteriormente queimar, este tipo de actividade não carece de licenciamento.


----------



## ruijacome (1 Fev 2018 às 23:10)

Estão disponiveis desde dia 30 de Janeiro, 4 equipas helitransportadas para ataque inicial, na zona Centro de Portugal, Ponto de Sor, Santa Comba Dão, Vila Real e a outra não me lembro (sorry)!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2018 às 23:20)

*Incêndios: Altice diz que rede de comunicações está reconstruída e mais de 99% reposta*
1 fev 2018 22:03

A Altice Portugal disse hoje que 100% da rede de comunicações está reconstruída e a totalidade dos concelhos afetados pelos incêndios tem mais de 99,2% das suas comunicações repostas, rejeitando aumento das mensalidades na migração de cobre para fibra.
...
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...cacoes-esta-reconstruida-e-mais-de-99-reposta


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2018 às 13:45)

Incêndio com 1 meio aéreo em Tavira.


----------



## KarluZ (3 Fev 2018 às 19:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Incêndios: Altice diz que rede de comunicações está reconstruída e mais de 99% reposta*
> 1 fev 2018 22:03
> 
> A Altice Portugal disse hoje que 100% da rede de comunicações está reconstruída e a totalidade dos concelhos afetados pelos incêndios tem mais de 99,2% das suas comunicações repostas, rejeitando aumento das mensalidades na migração de cobre para fibra.
> ...



Que interessa isso, agora apareceu uma pessoa que acha que se deve estudar a inibição de comunicações móveis nas estradas para prevenir sinistralidade rodoviária. Depois de tudo o que aconteceu nos incêndios por falta de comunicações.
Podia ser uma ideia de alguém que nada percebesse do assunto, talvez o maestro do coro de Santo Amaro de Oeiras ou um secretário de Estado do Desporto, da Cultura, sei lá, seria compreensível.
Mas foi mesmo o Secretário de Estado da Protecção Civil, repito, da Protecção Civil, que achou que a ideia de inibir o sinal móvel nas estradas pode ser estudada por causa da sinistralidade rodoviária.
Estamos rodeados de incompetentes.


Governo quer controlar a velocidade com helicópteros e inibir sinal dos telemóveis
A tutela estuda também “aplicações com as operadoras para diminuir o uso de telemóvel”, incluindo “inibições de sinais” com respostas automáticas para chamadas recebidas que indicam que “o condutor está ao volante e não pode atender a chamada”. Assim se pretende evitar “um dos principais fatores de acidentes, as colisões e despistes que resultam, não da estrada, mas do uso do telemóvel.
https://www.dn.pt/motor-24/interior...os-e-inibir-sinal-dos-telemoveis-9069473.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2018 às 19:48)

KarluZ disse:


> Que interessa isso, agora apareceu uma pessoa que acha que se deve estudar a inibição de comunicações móveis nas estradas para prevenir sinistralidade rodoviária. Depois de tudo o que aconteceu nos incêndios por falta de comunicações.
> Podia ser uma ideia de alguém que nada percebesse do assunto, talvez o maestro do coro de Santo Amaro de Oeiras ou um secretário de Estado do Desporto, da Cultura, sei lá, seria compreensível.
> Mas foi mesmo o Secretário de Estado da Protecção Civil, repito, da Protecção Civil, que achou que a ideia de inibir o sinal móvel nas estradas pode ser estudada por causa da sinistralidade rodoviária.
> Estamos rodeados de incompetentes.
> ...


Isso é um disparate tão grande que dava direito a demissão directo! Não acredito que vá para a frente...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2018 às 20:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> Incêndio com 1 meio aéreo em Tavira.



Hoje, também, no distrito de Faro, em São Marcos da Serra na zona de Monte das Pitas, também houve um incêndio com 1 MA.

Desde, de 1 de Fevereiro, já existiu 5 incêndios, com recurso a meio aéreo, no Algarve.

Todos no interior do Algarve, concelho de Silves, Loulé, Tavira e Alcoutim.

Este Verão, poderá ser problemático, no Algarve, na Arrábida e São Mamede.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2018 às 13:29)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/cerca-de-20-fogos-registados-na-ultima-semana-no-algarve


----------



## KarluZ (5 Fev 2018 às 08:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isso é um disparate tão grande que dava direito a demissão directo! Não acredito que vá para a frente...




Sabia que existe tecnologia push one-to-many em que dá para enviar uma mensagem a todos os telemóveis ligados a uma torre sem sobrecarregar comunicações durante uma emergência? E que essa tecnologia existe também em Portugal desde o GSM há 20 anos?

Quando os incêndios de 15 Outubro lavravam descontroladamente devido ao vento custava muito em certas zonas para onde se dirigiam as frentes difundir uma mensagem para as pessoas terem cuidado? 
Não custava, o problema é que não existe um sistema nem protocolo para essas acções, nunca ninguém o construiu. 

Era com esse tipo de coisas que deviam estar preocupados, Portugal em certos aspectos é uma caricatura de país.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2018 às 08:51)

KarluZ disse:


> Sabia que existe tecnologia push one-to-many em que dá para enviar uma mensagem a todos os telemóveis ligados a uma torre sem sobrecarregar comunicações durante uma emergência? E que essa tecnologia existe também em Portugal desde o GSM há 20 anos?
> 
> Quando os incêndios de 15 Outubro lavravam descontroladamente devido ao vento custava muito em certas zonas para onde se dirigiam as frentes difundir uma mensagem para as pessoas terem cuidado?
> Não custava, o problema é que não existe um sistema nem protocolo para essas acções, nunca ninguém o construiu.
> ...


Concordo completamente! Quando vejo por exemplo a reacção dos Estados unidos a emergências nacionais, como os incêndios na California, furacões e tempestade de neve ou o desaparecimento de criança, imediatamente todos os cidadãos recebem informação relevante nos telemóveis com instrução específica quase rua a rua! Será que era tão difícil fazer nem que fosse um pouco do que eles fazem?


----------



## KarluZ (5 Fev 2018 às 09:39)

E não é só EUA há em muitos outros países. 
Como é possivel escolher celula a celula (torre) dá grande versatilidade-granularidade. Quando circula alguém em contra-mão na autoestrada é possivel enviar um aviso para as torres proximas dessa AE. Se há uma inundação repentina é possivel enviar um aviso para a zona. Se há uma fuga de gás, um louco aos tiros ou uma perseguição policial perigosa numas ruas é possivel enviar aviso emergência para esse bairro.

Em Portugal a penetração dos telemóveis é enorme, já na década passada eramos o 8º país com mais telemoveis per capita no mundo, há mais dispositivos móveis que habitantes em Portugal no entanto nunca se explorou esse potencial e mesmo agora fala-se de forma tímida, não vejo discussão publica ou técnica ou noticias sobre isso. Ora isto devia ser prioritário depois do que aconteceu o ano passado e todos deveriamos ser exigentes com as autoridades, tem que se fazer barulho para certas coisas mudarem em Portugal.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (6 Fev 2018 às 18:15)

Incêndios? Em fevereiro?? Objetivos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Fev 2018 às 18:45)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Incêndios? Em fevereiro?? Objetivos


----------



## DaniFR (6 Fev 2018 às 22:49)

Tenho reparado que aqui na zona a EDP/REN andam a cortar árvores junto às linhas de alta e média tensão. Se calhar aprenderam algum coisa com o verão passado.


----------



## dahon (6 Fev 2018 às 23:39)

DaniFR disse:


> Tenho reparado que aqui na zona a EDP/REN andam a cortar árvores junto às linhas de alta e média tensão. Se calhar aprenderam algum coisa com o verão passado.


Não é uma questão de aprendizagem, pura e simplesmente é a aplicação do Plano Municipal de Defesa da Floresta contra Incêndios. No concelho de Viseu essa limpeza foi feita há dois anos. O problema de Pedrogão Grande, Figueiró dos Vinhos e Castanheira de Pêra é que as suas câmaras municipais cometeram a ilegalidade de não terem o seu Plano Municipal de Defesa da Floresta contra Incêndios aprovado. E sem esse plano a limpeza não é feita. Mas não é só essa limpeza, é também uma rede de acessos florestais, etc....
Não é por acaso, que os 3 presidentes das respectivas câmaras foram constituídos arguidos.

Atenção, com isto eu não estou a dizer que a EDP não tem culpas no cartório, mas sem o plano aprovado muito dificilmente conseguem imputar culpas à EDP.


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2018 às 17:42)

Hoje à tarde em Bodiosa, Viseu






Começa cedo...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2018 às 17:54)

Nickname disse:


> Hoje à tarde em Bodiosa, Viseu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vários focos de incendios tem surgido também diarimente, aqui pelo meu distrito e concelho, e alguns já a serem combatidos por mais de 20 operacionais.
Os solos continuam muito secos, e até já com brechas, o que indica já bem a carencia de precipitação.
Por isso todo o cuidado é pouco com as queimas e queimadas.


----------



## dahon (7 Fev 2018 às 18:40)

Tendo em conta o vento dos últimos dias é muito provável que sejam queimas que se descontrolam ou mal apagadas. Nada de novo portanto.


----------



## slbgdt (7 Fev 2018 às 19:29)

dahon disse:


> Tendo em conta o vento dos últimos dias é muito provável que sejam queimas que se descontrolam ou mal apagadas. Nada de novo portanto.



Por norma são restos de queimadas que se espalham por não ter sido removida a continuidade do combustível.
Com o tempo seco alastra.
EÉ nas serras é mesmo limpeza de terrenos e mudança de pasto.
Fogo controlado


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2018 às 20:05)

*Homem morre carbonizado em Mação devido a queimada descontrolada*
HÁ 42 MINUTOS
O homem, de 65 anos, que "estaria a fazer uma queimada de sobrantes nos terrenos da sua horta", acabou por ser encontrado "já cadáver" pelos bombeiros.
...
http://observador.pt/2018/02/07/homem-morre-carbonizado-em-macao-devido-a-queimada-descontrolada/


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2018 às 20:28)

Até agora, houve 54 ocorrências relacionadas com incêndios rurais. Se, em Fevereiro, existem mais de 50 num só dia, não vejo espanto em ter mais de 500 ocorrências no Verão. 

A malta agora, é "obrigada" a limpar os terrenos até 15 de Março, mas como está tudo seco, existem incêndios um pouco por todo o país.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2018 às 20:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Até agora, houve 54 ocorrências relacionadas com incêndios rurais. Se, em Fevereiro, existem mais de 50 num só dia, não vejo espanto em ter mais de 500 ocorrências no Verão.
> 
> A malta agora, é "obrigada" a limpar os terrenos até 15 de Março, mas como está tudo seco, existem incêndios um pouco por todo o país.


A malta sempre foi obrigada a limpar os terrenos, mas nunca cumpriu.


----------



## weatherbox (8 Fev 2018 às 14:01)

Basta ler aqui para ver que se continua a pensar como no passado que tão maus resultados deu.
Estes incêndios nesta altura do ano nem deviam ser combatidos, deviam ser controlados, deixar arder de forma controlada.

Cada área que arde agora é uma potencial faixa de contenção e combate quando as condições forem extremas e incontroláveis.
Não só isso como se deveria queimar intencionalmente zonas baldias e outras especialmente selecionadas em zonas de elevado risco por exemplo, de forma controlada evidentemente.

Enquanto não virmos essa mentalidade instalada pouco vai mudar em Portugal e as catástrofes vão repetir-se ciclicamente. A gestão do combustivel é essencial mas a mentalidade da sociedade se calhar não está preparada para essa mudança.


----------



## AJB (8 Fev 2018 às 14:26)

weatherbox disse:


> Basta ler aqui para ver que se continua a pensar como no passado que tão maus resultados deu.
> Estes incêndios nesta altura do ano nem deviam ser combatidos, deviam ser controlados, deixar arder de forma controlada.
> 
> Cada área que arde agora é uma potencial faixa de contenção e combate quando as condições forem extremas e incontroláveis.
> ...


Estás coberto de razão...se ate aqui se lê o que se lê...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2018 às 15:18)

Observo ao longe um foco de incendio que já arde á cerca de meia hora, isto na freguesia vizinha, a uns 2 a 3 quilómetros de distancia, e até é possível ver as labaredas que devem ter mais de uns 3 metros de altura, e não me parece estar a ceder aos meios de combate.
Calculo assim por alto que já ardeu uma área que deve rondar os 2 hectares ou mais, pois ele começou no cimo de uma encosta e já segue pelo vale, que tem carvalhos centenários.


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2018 às 16:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Observo ao longe um foco de incendio que já arde á cerca de meia hora, isto na freguesia vizinha, a uns 2 a 3 quilómetros de distancia, e até é possível ver as labaredas que devem ter mais de uns 3 metros de altura, e não me parece estar a ceder aos meios de combate.
> Calculo assim por alto que já ardeu uma área que deve rondar os 2 hectares ou mais, pois ele começou no cimo de uma encosta e já segue pelo vale, que tem carvalhos centenários.



Há um incêndio em curso na zona de Casével, com batido por 30 operacionais e 8 veículos, não sei será esse.

https://fogos.pt/?fire=2018140008003


----------



## srr (8 Fev 2018 às 16:11)

weatherbox disse:


> Basta ler aqui para ver que se continua a pensar como no passado que tão maus resultados deu.
> Estes incêndios nesta altura do ano nem deviam ser combatidos, deviam ser controlados, deixar arder de forma controlada.
> 
> Cada área que arde agora é uma potencial faixa de contenção e combate quando as condições forem extremas e incontroláveis.
> ...



Ora nem mais....partilhem esta noção da realidade muito actual .


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2018 às 16:17)

MSantos disse:


> Há um incêndio em curso na zona de Casével, com batido por 30 operacionais e 8 veículos, não sei será esse.
> 
> https://fogos.pt/?fire=2018140008003



Sim é esse mesmo foco de incendio, agora já está mais calmo, e já pouco fumo se ve subir, mas a hora de ocorrencia ás 15.22, não bate certo com o inicio do foco, pois a essa hora já o incendio lavrava á uns 20 minutos, e não sendo logo atacado á nascença, por isso é que ele avançou tanto e ainda para mais com a ajuda do vento.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (8 Fev 2018 às 16:50)

Para a protecção civil saber da ocorrência é necessário alguém dar o alerta e nisso ainda se peca muito, quantas pessoas estão assistir a um incêndio e não se dão ao trabalho de dar o alerta? Infelizmente imensas. 

Quanto à questão dos incêndios serem ou não combatidos nesta altura. 
Primeiro, existem uma série de fogos controlados a serem realizados nesta altura, que para o comum cidadão trata-se de um incêndio, logo aí podem induzir em erro alguns comentários.
Em segundo lugar, alguns incêndios não são combatidos, é feita a chamada gestão de combustível. Aqui tem-se de avaliar, cada caso é um caso, não se vai fazer gestão de combustível em povoamento florestal quando tem valor económico.
Se repararem existem ocorrências na página da ANPC com a designação de gestão combustível e queima, são casos que são decididos que seja feita essa gestão da ocorrência.
Em terceiro lugar e último, este anormal accionamento de meios, nomeadamente de meios aéreos com o posicionamento em Vila Real, Santa Comba Dão, Ponte de Sôr e Loulé, prende-se com o que aconteceu no passado e isto é a sobrevivência política do governo. Por precaução foram reposicionados para acorrer a qualquer ocorrência mais grave.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2018 às 16:55)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> Para a protecção civil saber da ocorrência é necessário alguém dar o alerta e nisso ainda se peca muito, quantas pessoas estão assistir a um incêndio e não se dão ao trabalho de dar o alerta? Infelizmente imensas.
> 
> Quanto à questão dos incêndios serem ou não combatidos nesta altura.
> Primeiro, existem uma série de fogos controlados a serem realizados nesta altura, que para o comum cidadão trata-se de um incêndio, logo aí podem induzir em erro alguns comentários.
> ...



Eu ainda pensei em dar o alerta, mas o problema é que não sabia o local ao certo, tinha visão em linha recta, mas apenas sabia que era na freguesia vizinha. 
Na página da PROCIV, consta logo lá se a ocorrencia é de gestão de combustível, ou se é queima, este era um incendio agrícola que já foi extinto ao fim de mais de 1 hora.
Foi combatido por 35 operacionais e 10 veiculos.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (8 Fev 2018 às 18:02)

A natureza da ocorrência pode ser actualizada, pode ser aberta como incêndio rural/mato e depois ser actualizada


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2018 às 17:04)

*Incêndio consome vários hectares em Belmonte*

Um incêndio deflagrou ao início da tarde deste sábado no concelho de Belmonte, próximo da localidade de Olas, ao que tudo indica por causa de uma queimada mal controlada por parte de um proprietário.

Os bombeiros receberam o alerta às 14:59 e mobilizaram para o local dezenas de homens e viaturas. Por volta das 18 horas, já com a situação quase dominada, ainda estavam no local 43 operacionais e 14 veículos, de acordo com a Proteção Civil.

Apesar de terem começado numa zona agrícola, as chamas estenderam-se vários hectares para uma zona de pinhal e também de muita giestas. Fonte dos Bombeiros de Belmonte explica que terá ardido hoje uma área superior à que ardeu em todo o concelho na última época de incêndios.

https://www.jornaldofundao.pt/belmonte/incendio-consome-varios-hectares-belmonte/

As ervas que estão verdes, por aqui já estão ficar amarelas com a falta de chuva, se isto não chover a curto/médio prazo o cenário vai ser bastante negro.


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2018 às 14:45)

*Pena suspensa para ex-bombeiro acusado de atear três fogos em Oliveira de Azeméis*


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2018 às 20:26)

*LEIRIA – Última hora. Incêndio em São Mamede (Batalha) já mobiliza três dezenas de bombeiros*

Há um incêndio a lavrar com intensidade na localidade de São Mamede, concelho de Batalha, distrito de Leiria. O alerta foi dado pelas 13h40 desta terça-feira e desde então já houve necessidade de se reforçar os meios no terreno. Segundo avança a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, está em causa uma ocorrência em área de mato.

Actualização (14h24): Já estão 37 elementos no terreno e ainda doze veículos de apoio. Fogo continua activo.

Actualização (15h39): Duas horas depois, o incêndio entra na fase de resolução. Olhando para o mapa do distrito de Leiria, há registo para novo incêndio, neste caso no concelho de Pombal, na localidade de Fontainhas. O fogo está activo em povoamento florestal.

https://radiohertz.pt/leiria-ultima...atalha-ja-mobiliza-tres-dezenas-de-bombeiros/


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 20:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *LEIRIA – Última hora. Incêndio em São Mamede (Batalha) já mobiliza três dezenas de bombeiros*
> 
> Há um incêndio a lavrar com intensidade na localidade de São Mamede, concelho de Batalha, distrito de Leiria. O alerta foi dado pelas 13h40 desta terça-feira e desde então já houve necessidade de se reforçar os meios no terreno. Segundo avança a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, está em causa uma ocorrência em área de mato.
> 
> ...


WHAT??? Não dei conta...


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2018 às 20:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> WHAT??? Não dei conta...



Estranho, na página da PROCIV, também só consta uma pequena ocorrencia, no distrito de Leiria.


----------



## Devas (20 Fev 2018 às 21:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Estranho, na página da PROCIV, também só consta uma pequena ocorrencia, no distrito de Leiria.



Se fores à página PROCIV a incêndios rurais - ocorrências do dia aparece o histórico de todas as ocorrências do dia... aparece lá:

201810001111 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Encerrada - LEIRIA - BATALHA - São Mamede - Moita de Ervo - 2018.02.20 - 13:39 - Mato - 41 operacionais 14 meios terrestres 0 meios aéreos

2018100011153 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Encerrada - LEIRIA - POMBAL - Abiul - Fontainhas - 2018.02.20 - 15:21 - Povoamento Florestal - 20 operacionais 7 meios terrestres 0 meios aéreos


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2018 às 21:16)

Devas disse:


> Se fores à página PROCIV a incêndios rurais - ocorrências do dia aparece o histórico de todas as ocorrências do dia... aparece lá:
> 
> 201810001111 -
> 
> ...


Sim eu por acaso fui á parte dos incendio rurais, mas provavelmente não dei tempo para carregar toda a informação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 23:04)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim eu por acaso fui á parte dos incendio rurais, mas provavelmente não dei tempo para carregar toda a informação.


Pois já confirmei... a Moita de Ervo fica noutra ponta da freguesia... quando vi São Mamede até dei um pulo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2018 às 19:27)

Enorme coluna de fumo, do incêndio no Rio Seco à entrada de Faro, mais parece que vai chover.  Neste momento, estão 41 operacionais apoiados por 15 veículos.

Só este incêndio e o de Alte mobiliza cerca de 80 bombeiros e 27 veículos, o incêndio de Alte ainda teve ajuda do helicóptero, esta tarde.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 19:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Enorme coluna de fumo, do incêndio no Rio Seco à entrada de Faro, mais parece que vai chover.  Neste momento, estão 41 operacionais apoiados por 15 veículos.
> 
> Só este incêndio e o de Alte mobiliza cerca de 80 bombeiros e 27 veículos, o incêndio de Alte ainda teve ajuda do helicóptero, esta tarde.


E começou como? Alguma queimada?


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2018 às 19:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E começou como? Alguma queimada?



Os dois são em canavial. O site do Prociv tem na indicação mato. Agora, se foi queimada ou fogo posto, isso já não sei.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Fev 2018 às 19:52)

Vendo o site da PROCIV, até fico de boca aberto só de ver o número de ocorrencia durante o dia de hoje, ora foram 87 ocorrencia, combatidas por 700 operacionais, com o auxílio de 8 meios aéreos, basta a temperatura subir um pouco mais, para ser logo um nº bastante elevado de ocorrencias.
Isto se por acaso se prolongasse o período de seca, mas parece que sempre vamos ter chuva para a próxima semana, não seria secalhar má ideia, alertar para o perigo das queimas e queimadas, e mesmo até proibir o uso de fogo, até chegar a chuva.


*Prazo de candidaturas ao concurso internacional para alugar 50 aviões e helicópteros ao Estado terminou na quarta-feira. Cinco empresas apresentaram candidaturas mas duas chegaram fora de prazo, ficando excluídas *

Das cinco empresas que apresentaram propostas para fornecer os 50 aviões e helicópteros ligeiros que o Estado precisa  alugar para combate aos incêndios florestais, só três estão em condições de avançar na corrida. O i apurou que houve duas empresas excluídas por apresentarem as propostas fora de prazo, ou seja, depois das 17 horas de quarta-feira.

https://ionline.sapo.pt/599941


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Fev 2018 às 19:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os dois são em canavial. O site do Prociv tem na indicação mato. Agora, se foi queimada ou fogo posto, isso já não sei.



Os incendios em canavial, parecem um cenário dantesco, que mais se parece com explosões, o som dos estalos ouve-se a longa distancia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2018 às 18:50)

Quando saí do trabalho ás 16 horas, via-se ao longe um pequena coluna de fumo, provavelmente do incendio de Ourém, que mobilizou 28 operacionais, e 9 veiculos.
Começou agora ás 18:26 um pequeno foco de incendio aqui na aldeia vizinha, em mato, contando já com 7 operacionais e 7 veiculos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2018 às 23:32)

Hoje, quase 100 incêndios, foram 99, combatidos por 802 operacionais e 12 meios aéreos.  Com a lei de limpar tudo, tem sido só incêndios, esqueceram que existe seca. 

Se, no Inverno temos 100 incêndios num dia, no Verão não é escandaloso ter 500 incêndios num dia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Fev 2018 às 21:02)

"Incêndio deflangrou hoje no Caneiro em Ourém.
Já em fase de resolução. A grande alma que são os bombeiros voluntários sempre em acção."
Nota: as fotos são do dia anterior, quinta feira.

As labaredas com altura, em época de inverno, mostra bem como os matos estão secos.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Fev 2018 às 22:03)

Quantidade considerável de incêndios hoje aqui no distrito de Portalegre, dois ou três deles que precisaram de meios aéreos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 22:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Quantidade considerável de incêndios hoje aqui no distrito de Portalegre, dois ou três deles que precisaram de meios aéreos...


Eu não percebo, isso foram queimadas, fogo posto ou o quê? É muito mau!


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Fev 2018 às 23:13)

A maioria foram queimadas sim, houve ocorrências em mato e povoamento mas não se sabe a origem, talvez queimadas também, quem sabe. Os terrenos estão extremamente secos, mas tem havido mais incêndios do que o normal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 23:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> A maioria foram queimadas sim, houve ocorrências em mato e povoamento mas não se sabe a origem, talvez queimadas também, quem sabe. Os terrenos estão extremamente secos, mas tem havido mais incêndios do que o normal.


Muito obrigado pela resposta!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2018 às 23:48)

Hoje, 161 incêndios apoiados por 1086 operacionais e 10 meios aéreos.  Ainda bem, que vem chuva para acalmar as coisas, senão, temos 500 incêndios antes do Verão. 

No Inverno é queimadas, no Verão é fogo posto, mas é a mesma coisa, só que os meios são sempre accionados.

Têm que limpar o terreno até 15 de Março, ora com a chuva que vem, chega-se a Maio e está o matagal armado, demasiado cedo para limpar.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2018 às 01:12)

http://www.radioportalegre.pt/index...mero-de-fogos-ocorridos-esta-sexta-feira.html

*Portalegre: Comandante [distrital] da Proteção civil considera “anormal” número de fogos ocorridos esta sexta feira*


> O Comandante Distrital de Portalegre da Proteção Civil, Rui Conchinha, considerou “anormal” para esta época do ano, os oito incêndios registados, esta sexta feira, no Alto Alentejo, contudo sublinhou que também estamos a atravessar um período atípico em termos meteorológicos.
> 
> Em declarações à Rádio Portalegre, Rui Conchinha referiu que as temperaturas médias que se registam, associadas à baixa humidade, propiciam o desenvolvimento de incêndios.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Fev 2018 às 20:02)

Está agora em curso um incendio agrícola aqui na minha localidade, começou ás 18:46, e conta já com 34 operacionais e 11 veiculos.
Não tenho campo de visão sobre o incendio, mas aquilo não deve de estar fácil, pois em cerca de 10 minutos já vieram mais 3 veículos.

Edit: 20:33, já está em conclusão.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2018 às 21:50)

Incêndio em Belmonte em curso desde as 18h...


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2018 às 12:20)




----------



## SpiderVV (25 Fev 2018 às 14:06)

Incêndio em Tondela já com 44 operacionais.


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2018 às 17:48)




----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2018 às 19:10)

Aqui pelo distrito de Santarém, mesmo com a humidade e com os aguaceiros, ocorreram alguns incendios sobretudo em área de mato, dos quais um deles foi aqui bem perto mobilizando cerca de 16 operacionais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 20:12)

*5 detidos em flagrante por queimadas que se descontrolaram e provocaram incêndios em 20 mil m2*
HÁ 2 HORAS
1
Quatro mulheres e um homem, com idades entre 46 e 78 anos, foram detidos em flagrante por estarem a realizar queimadas agrícolas de que resultaram incêndios em Bragança e Viseu
... http://observador.pt/2018/02/26/5-d...trolaram-e-provocaram-incendios-em-20-mil-m2/


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2018 às 20:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *5 detidos em flagrante por queimadas que se descontrolaram e provocaram incêndios em 20 mil m2*
> HÁ 2 HORAS
> 1
> Quatro mulheres e um homem, com idades entre 46 e 78 anos, foram detidos em flagrante por estarem a realizar queimadas agrícolas de que resultaram incêndios em Bragança e Viseu
> ... http://observador.pt/2018/02/26/5-d...trolaram-e-provocaram-incendios-em-20-mil-m2/



Foi assim que no sábado por volta das 19 horas se deu aqui um grande incendio, para a época em que estamos, mobilizando quase 40 bombeiros, ardeu na maioria canavial e terrenos agrícolas, pelo que sei foi um proprietário de um terreno que estava a fazer uma fogueira, e o fogo descontrolou-se.
As pessoas até ficaram admiradas tal não era o aparato, hoje de manhã cedo quando ia para o trabalho ainda era possivel ver o alcatrão coberto de lama, bem como os rodados das cisternas de maior capacidade, que ainda permaneciam marcados.


----------



## Zorros (26 Fev 2018 às 20:30)

Desde sexta-feira existiram cerca de 800 ocorrências de incêndios rurais!!
Ainda hoje, ao fim da tarde, se verificou a interrupção da circulação ferroviária  entre Coimbra e Figueira da Foz devido às queimadas na zona de Verride. Às 19h40 a CP ainda não tinha conhecimento da reposição da normalidade..


----------



## srr (27 Fev 2018 às 13:05)

Tristeza esta Senhora a "desqualificar" a Digna Profissão de Pastor :


MAL PREPARADA , NÃO DOMINA OS TEMAS. RTP1 , no seu pior.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 13:56)

srr disse:


> Tristeza esta Senhora a "desqualificar" a Digna Profissão de Pastor :
> 
> 
> MAL PREPARADA , NÃO DOMINA OS TEMAS. RTP1 , no seu pior.


Eu ouvi em directo e não me pareceu que fosse por mal...


----------



## Cinza (27 Fev 2018 às 19:20)

Um incêndio deflagrou esta terça-feira à tarde perto da A28, em Arga de São João, Caminha.

Segundo apurou o CM junto dos Bombeiros locais, o alerta foi dado perto das 15h30 e estão no local 34 operacionais, auxiliados por nove viaturas.  Ao que tudo indica, tratar-se-à de uma queimada descontrolada, que acabou por não ser afetada pela chuva que se faz sentir nesta zona do distrito de Viana do Castelo.

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...a-bombeiros-em-caminha?ref=HP_DestaqueLateral - tem video


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2018 às 20:28)

Incêndio de Arga ainda ativo com 39 operacionais, nem o tempo está a ajudar. Mais 4 veículos e será ocorrência significativa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2018 às 20:47)

SpiderVV disse:


> Incêndio de Arga ainda ativo com 39 operacionais, nem o tempo está a ajudar. Mais 4 veículos e será ocorrência significativa.



*Incêndio lavra há mais de três horas em Arga de São João*

Um incêndio que deflagrou cerca das 15:26, em Arga de São João, no concelho de Caminha, era combatido às 19:00 por 36 operacionais de dez viaturas obrigando à mobilização de meios de prevenção para a autoestrada A28.

De acordo com fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) adiantou que “nenhum dos sentidos da A28 está cortado mas uma faixa de rodagem, no sentido sul – norte, está condicionada devido a presença, por precaução de meios dos bombeiros, da GNR e da concessionária da autoestrada”, que liga o Porto a Vilar de Mouros, em Caminha.

A mesma fonte revelou que “os difíceis acessos” estão a dificultar o combate dos operacionais das corporações de Caminha, Vila Praia de Âncora e Vila Nova de Cerveira.

http://radioaltominho.pt/noticias/i...as-em-arga-de-sao-joao/#prettyphoto[group]/0/

EDIT: o incendio já está em fase de resolução.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mar 2018 às 16:58)

E basta estar 2 dias sem chover, que até a esta hora já constam na página da PROCIV, 32 ocorrencias, mobilizando 149 operacionais e 48 veiculos.
O maior incendio até agora, e já está em resolução,é  em Ferreira do Zezere, contando com 23 op, e 7 veiculos.


----------



## dvieira (21 Mar 2018 às 17:41)

Presumo que muito de estes incêndios são provocados por queimadas descontroladas nas limpezas dos terrenos.


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2018 às 10:27)

dvieira disse:


> Presumo que muito de estes incêndios são provocados por queimadas descontroladas nas limpezas dos terrenos.



Sim, a maioria dos incêndios serão queimadas que se descontrolam.

Em geral estes incêndios de Inverno não são graves, são fogos pouco severos, em áreas pequenas. A arder alguma coisa que seja nestas condições!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Mar 2018 às 15:53)

Incrível o número de ocorrências no dia de hoje em que apenas as temperaturas subiram para o valores normal da época , as terras ainda deitam água fora e mesmo assim é o que se vê, mude.se aquilo que mudar , se não se mudar de mentalidades os problemas com IF irão sempre persistir no nosso pais!

Incêndio com mais meios a esta hora:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Mar 2018 às 16:02)

O que seria de nós outra vez este ano, se não tivesse chuvido o que choveu em Março?!! 
Por este caminho num dia de Verão facilmente chegamos ás 500 ocorrências num dia!!


----------



## criz0r (27 Mar 2018 às 16:33)

@Ricardo Carvalho Easy. Estamos em Portugal. Quem pensa que isto eventualmente iria ter um fim, é alguém que partilha das mesmas histórias de encantar de certos "Analistas" estudiosos deste tema. O Show de desculpas está a caminho.


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2018 às 16:56)

Porque será que Março tem historicamente um número elevado de ocorrências?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Mar 2018 às 17:09)

criz0r disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho Easy. Estamos em Portugal. Quem pensa que isto eventualmente iria ter um fim, é alguém que partilha das mesmas histórias de encantar de certos "Analistas" estudiosos deste tema. O Show de desculpas está a caminho.



Espero que não, mas eu pessoalmente não me deixo iludir! Se tivermos calor e vento este Verão, vamos voltar a ter incêndios de grandes dimensões novamente, limpemos florestas ou não!! a mentalidade do povo Português neste sentido é demasiado persistente por ver arder e destruir o que é de todos nós! Quanto a nossa Proteção Civil ,tem que resolver de uma vez por todas o "nosso" tendão de aquiles, o ataque ampliado! se melhorarmos isso e mantivermos o dispositivo total o ano todo, acredito que dificilmente teremos um ano igual ao de 2017 a nível de vitimas mortais! 

P.S: Rescaldos feitos com todo o a atenção do mundo também será importante, mas lá está! reacendimentos também os haverá sempre!


----------



## criz0r (27 Mar 2018 às 17:15)

@Ricardo Carvalho 100% de acordo. Acrescentar-lhe-ia, uma punição exemplar para quem não obedecer ás regras. E com isto, refiro-me essencialmente às queimadas que acabam por ficar fora de controlo e outros comportamentos negligentes. Era certinho e direitinho.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Mar 2018 às 17:22)

Orion disse:


> Porque será que Março tem historicamente um número elevado de ocorrências?



Porque em março já faz melhor tempo (chove menos), os dias são maiores e mais amenos. Portanto, sobra mais tempo para queimar os sobrantes (apanha da azeitona, podas, desbastes de mato, pinhal), ardem melhor (mais secos). Depois lavram-se as terras e preparam-se as sementeiras. 

É o normal.. Mas quem for cauteloso, regras e leis à parte, os agricultores (a maioria) sabe perfeitamente bem que "queimar em segurança" significa: 
- Não queimar em dia quente;
- Não queimar se houver vento;
- Não queimar sozinho e sem utencilios ferramentas de auxilio (baldes, mangueiras, pá, ancinhos,..);
- Queimar pequenas quantidades, pouco a pouco;
- Formar um perímetro em torno do local a queimar;
- Se observar que as fagulhas são projetadas para lá do perímetro, reduzir o fogo.
- Queimar onde haja água por perto.

Isto são regras básicas (conhecimento popular).


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (27 Mar 2018 às 20:25)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Espero que não, mas eu pessoalmente não me deixo iludir! Se tivermos calor e vento este Verão, vamos voltar a ter incêndios de grandes dimensões novamente, limpemos florestas ou não!! a mentalidade do povo Português neste sentido é demasiado persistente por ver arder e destruir o que é de todos nós! Quanto a nossa Proteção Civil ,tem que resolver de uma vez por todas o "nosso" tendão de aquiles, o ataque ampliado! se melhorarmos isso e mantivermos o dispositivo total o ano todo, acredito que dificilmente teremos um ano igual ao de 2017 a nível de vitimas mortais!
> 
> P.S: Rescaldos feitos com todo o a atenção do mundo também será importante, mas lá está! reacendimentos também os haverá sempre!



Se limparmos as florestas não vai adiantar de nada, pois se houver este verão muito calor com vento forte acontece logo incêndios de grandes dimensões, nesse aspeto estou de acordo contigo, quanto à proteção civil, tem de estar atenta e com o dispositivo durante todo o ano, senão já sabemos no que vai dar.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (27 Mar 2018 às 20:33)

criz0r disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho 100% de acordo. Acrescentar-lhe-ia, uma punição exemplar para quem não obedecer ás regras. E com isto, refiro-me essencialmente às queimadas que acabam por ficar fora de controlo e outros comportamentos negligentes. Era certinho e direitinho.



Estou de acordo contigo, mas também é a mentalidade de muitas pessoas do povo português que gostam de destruir tudo o que é de nós e divertem se com isso.


----------



## MSantos (28 Mar 2018 às 09:30)

Orion disse:


> Porque será que Março tem historicamente um número elevado de ocorrências?



A malta a queimar os sobrantes das podas de Inverno!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Mar 2018 às 11:51)

criz0r disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho 100% de acordo. Acrescentar-lhe-ia, uma punição exemplar para quem não obedecer ás regras. E com isto, refiro-me essencialmente às queimadas que acabam por ficar fora de controlo e outros comportamentos negligentes. Era certinho e direitinho.



Totalmente de acordo @criz0r ,a negligência penso que terá 30% de incidência nos IF no nosso País , e refiro.me ás queimadas e não só! Mas as queimadas não é só  quem as faz que temos que punir e responzabilizar, terá que começar a existir punição para aqueles que tem o dever de informar , sensibilizar quem não tem acesso a informação que nós temos, grande parte dessas queimadas acabam por ser feitas por pessoas já idosas , não é por acaso que algumas perdem a própria vida nas mesmas , essas pessoas ainda se estão a regular pelo "antigamente" , e o clima de hoje é bem diferente do que que tínhamos no passado, eu não estou a desculpá.las , mas a tentar fazer.me entender que não podemos comparar negligência com intenção dolosa! Agora a lei da punição para quem comete estes crimes tem efectivamente que ser alterada! O que o @Paulo H escreveu subscrevo totalmente , mas não acredito que sem medidas de informação mais exaustivas para estas pessoas , o simples (conhecimento popular) chegará! Em relação a tua pergunta @Orion , o @MSantos já te respondeu por todos nós, e quem melhor que ele, que trabalha na floresta todos os dias  mas não é esse o nosso maior causador de ignições de IF em Portugal!

Tive a dar uma vista de olhos neste quadro e não encontro um único IF destes que tenha resultado de uma queimada descontrolada, o único que me lembro de algo parecido foi a negligência de funcionários da CME  no IF de Tavira em 2012 , mas sem danos a nível de justiça para a empresa!


----------



## dahon (28 Mar 2018 às 17:25)

Sabem o que vos digo há muita gente que lhe custa muito usar o cérebro. E então do alto da sua estupidez usam o fogo. E não estou a mandar bitaite, estou a constatar o que aconteceu aqui na zona já por 3 vezes nos últimos 4 dias. Um dos casos pura e simplesmente deitou fogo ao pinhal. Os outros dois casos, depois da limpeza do pinhal quiseram queimar os sobrantes mas como os vizinhos ainda não tinham limpo o fogo alastrou para os terrenos adjacentes.

Pensem nisto:
Por estes dias há muitos não agricultores e pessoal que nunca limpou o seu pinhal pelas florestas deste pais.


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2018 às 23:08)

Primeiro dia de calor...



> Um homem de 79 anos perdeu a vida e uma mulher de 74 está em estado considerado grave. Este é o balanço das autoridades relativamente a um incêndio que deflagrou na tarde desta terça-feira numa zona de mato, em Lages, Sátão, Viseu.



https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/994565/um-morto-e-um-ferido-grave-em-incendio-em-satao-viseu


----------



## Nickname (18 Abr 2018 às 13:34)

Incêndio a Norte de Tondela, quase 100 bombeiros envolvidos.


----------



## criz0r (18 Abr 2018 às 14:53)

Vira o disco e toca o mesmo. Ainda me espanto em saber que existe algo para arder nesta região.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Abr 2018 às 15:03)

Este país não tem salvação... 
Venha a chuva, rápido! Os piromaníacos já estão todos a bater palmas com estes primeiros raios de sol...


----------



## srr (18 Abr 2018 às 15:25)

Está montado o "CIRCO" ;

Só aqui na minha zona já deve chegar a uma dezena de ignições.

Está aqui o "Projecto" do verão que vamos ter. 
TRISTEZA DE PAIS.


----------



## Paulo H (18 Abr 2018 às 16:03)

Se o que procuramos são explicações oficiais, basta seguir o fluxograma: 

1- O incendio ocorreu fora da época normal de incendios?
*Sim *: Explicação: Queimas e queimadas, fora de controlo.
*Não*: Ir para o ponto 2.​
2- Condições climatéricas (tºC>30 E %HR<30 E vel. vento > 30km/h)?

*Sim *: Explicação: condições meteorológicas adversas.
*Não*: Ir para o ponto 3.​3- (O ano hidrológico foi chuvoso?) OU (Choveu abundantemente na primavera?)

*Sim *: Explicação: As chuvas abundantes contribuiram para o crescimento dos matos, e portanto, da biomassa combustível disponível.
*Não*: Explicação: A seca em que se encontra o território, é um fator que contribui para o risco de deflagração e propagação dos incendios.​
Quanto à origem dos incendios:

4- Existe algum presumível autor dos incendios?

*Sim *: Notícia: As autoridades detiveram um suspeito responsável pelo incendio de...
*Não*: Ir para o ponto 5​5- Ocorreram trovadas secas? Alguma árvore tocou nos cabos de alta/média tensão?
*Sim *: Notícia: O incendio teve origem num relâmpago / A causa tida como provável deveu-se a uma árvore que terá tocado nos cabos..
*Não*: Ir para o ponto 6​
6- O local onde decorreu o incendio tem mato, eucaliptos ou pinheiros?
*Sim *: Notícia: O incendio teve origem numa zona, pouco acessível, com falta de limpeza de matos e com floresta desordenada de eucalipto / pinheiro.
*Não*: Notícia: Causas por apurar / Projeções vindas de outro incendio / Milhafres que transportam ramos em braza / ???​-------------------------------------------------------

*EXPERIÊNCIA CASEIRA*: Testar ignição de um combustível vegetal, em ambiente controlado, a 200ºC / 250ºC

Local: Forno de cozinha a 200ºC ou 250ºC
Material: papel, papel vegetal, ramo de alecrim, folha de louro 
Tempo: 30 min a 1hora

Nota: Pedir ajuda à nossa mãe ou companheira(o), que nos diga quando vai usar o forno para cozinhar. Eu não preciso, porque sei cozinhar.

Depois divulguem os resultados!! O material ardeu??


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 16:28)




----------



## Nando Costa (18 Abr 2018 às 16:29)

Continuo a defender o mesmo. Enquanto a justiça não tiver mão de ferro para os terroristas do madeireiros continuaremos a assistir ,ano após ano à tragédia dos incêndios, com ou sem vítimas mortais. Enquanto isso, continuemos a distribuir beijinhos e abraços, que o povo gosta.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 16:47)

Luso Meteo disse:


>


Já são 53 bombeiros, 13 meios terrestres e 1 aéreo. Estou a atualizar na publicação. Não parece estar a ser dominado. Espero que nao haja populaçoes perto nem seja grave... Já começa


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2018 às 17:47)

Vários incendios aqui pelo distrito de Santarém, está em curso umm em Pedrógão, Torres Novas, começou ás 16:20, e conta já com 36 operacionais e 10 veiculos, arde em povoamento florestal.

*ABRANTES – Incêndio em Fontes “nasceu” mesmo de uma queima descontrolada*

Não restam dúvidas de que o incêndio que deflagrou, nesta quarta-feira, na localidade de Fontes, concelho de Abrantes, nasceu de uma queima que se descontrolou. O alerta, recorde-se, foi dado pelas 14h15, precisamente numa hora em que não é nada.

https://radiohertz.pt/abrantes-incendio-em-fontes-nasceu-mesmo-de-uma-queima-descontrolada/

*TORRES NOVAS – Última hora. Há alerta de fogo em Pedrógão*


São já sete os incêndios registados, nesta quarta-feira, no distrito de Santarém. O mais recente acontece, nesta altura, na localidade de Pedrógão, concelho de Torres Novas, para onde estão mobilizados doze operacionais e ainda três veículos de apoio, sendo que as chamas estão activas em área florestal. Bombeiros e autoridades estão no local, sendo que faltam apurar as razões pelas quais houve lugar a mais esta ignição.

Actualização (17h17): Fogo está activo na localidade de Vale da Serra, Pedrógão, e já mobiliza cerca de três dezenas e meia de operacionais, ou seja, está já em causa uma ignição com alguma dimensão.

https://radiohertz.pt/torres-novas-ultima-hora-ha-alerta-de-fogo-em-pedrogao/


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 17:50)

Pedrógão, Incêndio...


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Abr 2018 às 18:00)

Espero que não seja o inicio, de mais um ano terrível de incêndios.
Bastaram uns dias mais quentes, para voltarmos a isto


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 18:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Espero que não seja o inicio, de mais um ano terrível de incêndios.
> Bastaram uns dias mais quentes, para voltarmos a isto


Nenhum grave, é verdade, mas foram mais de 100 hoje! 

Enfim.

Se vierem trovoadas secas pode servir de igniçao para mais uns quantos, e de desculpa esfarrapada para outros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2018 às 21:29)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Nenhum grave, é verdade, mas foram mais de 100 hoje!
> 
> Enfim.
> 
> Se vierem trovoadas secas pode servir de igniçao para mais uns quantos, e de desculpa esfarrapada para outros.



Sim do mal o menos, são focos de incendio que em pouco de tempo são extintos, isto tendo em conta que os solos tem ainda muita humidade, e a vegetação está verde.


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2018 às 21:35)

Nota paralela: não usem a palavra "climatérico". Ainda há poucos dias falaram sobre o assunto no "cuidado com a língua"... Todos podem errar mas nós no que diz respeito à meteorologia devemos ter algum cuidado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 21:52)

vitamos disse:


> Nota paralela: não usem a palavra "climatérico". Ainda há poucos dias falaram sobre o assunto no "cuidado com a língua"... Todos podem errar mas nós no que diz respeito à meteorologia devemos ter algum cuidado.


????

Climatérico existe, é reconhecido pelo dicionário da língua portuguesa como sinónimo de climático.

Não precisamos de ser tão puristas... Não é um erro grosseiro e toda a gente percebe


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2018 às 21:58)

Luso Meteo disse:


> ????
> 
> Climatérico existe, é reconhecido pelo dicionário da língua portuguesa como sinónimo de climático.
> 
> Não precisamos de ser tão puristas... Não é um erro grosseiro e toda a gente percebe


É errado, já foi falado pelo IPMA, já foi referido em diversos debates. Lá por ter sido "adotado" por abuso linguistico, o termo é referente  ao ciclo sexual do sexo feminino ao longo da vida. Não tem nada a ver com meteorologia e não deve ser usado. Não sou eu que o digo, são os verdadeiros entendidos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 22:00)

vitamos disse:


> É errado, já foi falado pelo IPMA, já foi referido em diversos debates. Lá por ter sido "adotado" por abuso linguistico, o termo é referente  ao ciclo sexual do sexo feminino ao longo da vida. Não tem nada a ver com meteorologia e não deve ser usado. Não sou eu que o digo, são os verdadeiros entendidos.


Errado. Climatérico é diferente de climactérico. 

Climatérico é sinónimo de climático, climactérico refere-se sim ao ciclo sexual feminino. Mas pronto, chega.

https://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/climatérico


----------



## WindMaster (18 Abr 2018 às 22:12)

É errado pois significam coisas distintas. Há uns meses vi até um investigador a usar mal o termo, há uns anos o erro era quase geral na protecção civil, polícia e bombeiros mas tem melhorado bastante

Um exemplo para entender a diferença:

- As condições climatéricas do vale do Douro são um dos factores que contribuem para a excelência dos vinhos do Douro
- A colheita deste ano dos vinhos do Douro foi afectada pelas condições meteorológicas como por exemplo o granizo


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2018 às 22:24)

Há uns anos atrás quando estava na faculdade, fui corrigido por um professor, pois eu tinha escrito "condições climatéricas" e estava errado, inclusive até brincou com a situação falando do verdadeiro significado.
Resumindo, basta usar condições meteorológicas ou condições atmosféricas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 22:26)

WindMaster disse:


> É errado pois significam coisas distintas. Há uns meses vi até um investigador a usar mal o termo, há uns anos o erro era quase geral na protecção civil, polícia e bombeiros mas tem melhorado bastante
> 
> Um exemplo para entender a diferença:
> 
> ...


Climatérico e climática são sinónimos... Logo são ambos corretos, depois depende de qual se quer adoptar... Não há nada de errado em dizer climatérico SE for usado no contexto correto. Climático e meteorológico é que são diferentes


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 22:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Há uns anos atrás quando estava na faculdade, fui corrigido por um professor, pois eu tinha escrito "condições climatéricas" e estava errado, inclusive até brincou com a situação falando do verdadeiro significado.
> Resumindo, basta usar condições meteorológicas ou condições atmosféricas.


Condições climatéricas é tão errado como condições climáticas! Condições climáticas tb é errado! Agora se usado no contexto correto climatérico existe, sendo sinónimo de climático


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2018 às 22:27)

Mesmo nesse caso não se deve dizer climatérico mas climático. O climatérico surgiu do nada, não tem origem, surgiu de um erro. Mas não interessa, mais uma batalha perdida no meio de tantas outras!

Edit: 4:38


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2018 às 22:35)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Condições climatéricas é tão errado como condições climáticas! Condições climáticas tb é errado! Agora se usado no contexto correto climatérico existe, sendo sinónimo de climático


Essa luta é tua,não minha.
Não tenho mais nada acrescentar, apenas posso dizer que fui corrigido pelo professor Doutor- António Saraiva Lopes, aproveita e pesquisa para saberes quem é.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 22:39)

vitamos disse:


> Mesmo nesse caso não se deve dizer climatérico mas climático. O climatérico surgiu do nada, não tem origem, surgiu de um erro. Mas não interessa, mais uma batalha perdida no meio de tantas outras!
> 
> Edit: 4:38


Eu vi o cuidado com a lingua. A palavra existe porque foi criada, como todas as outras... Todas as palavras da lingua portuguesa foram criadas... Pode não ser o mais correto é verdade, mas não é totalmente incorreto...  É mais incorreto dizer condições climáticas em vez de condições meteorológicas...

E já agora, essa da batalha perdida no meio de tantas outras gostava de perceber sinceramente. Estão sempre a criticar por não postar nos tópicos corretos, vem um membro do staff postar uma correção de uma palavra que é um erro mínimo e que toda a gente vai perceber num tópico que não tem nada a ver, tipo grammar-nazi, e depois se eu postar algo no tópico errado eliminam as minhas mensagens. Continuem


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2018 às 22:45)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Condições climatéricas é tão errado como condições climáticas! Condições climáticas tb é errado! Agora se usado no contexto correto climatérico existe, sendo sinónimo de climático


Não existem condições climáticas porquê? O que são condições observadas por um período mínimo de 30 anos


Luso Meteo disse:


> Eu vi o cuidado com a lingua. A palavra existe porque foi criada, como todas as outras... Todas as palavras da lingua portuguesa foram criadas... Pode não ser o mais correto é verdade, mas não é totalmente incorreto...  É mais incorreto dizer condições climáticas em vez de condições meteorológicas...
> 
> E já agora, essa da batalha perdida no meio de tantas outras gostava de perceber sinceramente. Estão sempre a criticar por não postar nos tópicos corretos, vem um membro do staff postar uma correção de uma palavra que é um erro mínimo e que toda a gente vai perceber num tópico que não tem nada a ver, tipo grammar-nazi, e depois se eu postar algo no tópico errado eliminam as minhas mensagens. Continuem



O vídeo (que dizes que viste com atenção) mostra como é correto dizer condicoes climáticas (ou as condições verificadas durante mais de 30 anos são condições "palmier"?).


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 22:48)

vitamos disse:


> Não existem condições climáticas porquê? O que são condições observadas por um período mínimo de 30 anos
> 
> 
> O vídeo (que dizes que viste com atenção) mostra como é correto dizer condicoes climáticas (ou as condições verificadas durante mais de 30 anos são condições "palmier"?).


Sim condições climáticas existe nesse contexto sim, mas as pessoas usam no contexto errado era o que queria dizer... Apaguem o raio desta conversa já chega, já percebemos. Não há necessidade de continuar a discutir isto já se alarga por uma pagina no topico de incendios. Apaguem tudo


----------



## MSantos (19 Abr 2018 às 15:45)

Depois de tanto post fora do sitio, vou voltar ao tema! 

Até agora temos tido quase que só fogos "benignos", no entanto isto pode mudar rapidamente. A aproximação da cut-off prevista, aliado ao aumento da temperatura, que já temos sentido nestes últimos dias, pode ser um um potenciador para os fogos que possam eventualmente surgir nos próximos dias.

A instabilidade convectiva alimenta fogos nascentes e os fogos convectivos tendem a fugir do controlo ou a ficar fora da capacidade de extinção rapidamente, felizmente as temperaturas ainda não são muito elevadas e há ainda muita humidade na vegetação.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Abr 2018 às 16:05)

MSantos disse:


> Depois de tanto post fora do sitio, vou voltar ao tema!
> 
> Até agora temos tido quase que só fogos "benignos", no entanto isto pode mudar rapidamente. A aproximação da cut-off prevista, aliado ao aumento da temperatura, que já temos sentido nestes últimos, pode ser um um potenciador para os fogos que possam eventualmente surgir nos próximos dias.
> 
> A instabilidade convectiva alimenta fogos nascentes e os fogos convectivos tendem a fugir do controlo ou a ficar fora da capacidade de extinção rapidamente, felizmente as temperaturas ainda não são muito elevadas e há muita humidade na vegetação.




Acho que vai tudo depender muito da posição que a cut-off  seguir, se estender mais para norte teremos bastante precipitação mais a sul de Portugal, mesmo que não genaralizada, será sempre uma lotaria! Agora se estender mais para sul poderemos já começar a ter problemas graves relativo a IF porque as temperaturas vão disparar em alguns lugares do Pais bem acima dos 30ºc! O que se tem assistido ontem e hoje mostra claramente,que iremos ter um Verão complicado em termos de IF! Para quem acreditava em contos de fadas, acho que estes dois dias desmistificaram bem isso!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Abr 2018 às 15:38)

Vai chover! Mas será que ninguém alertou os menos "informados" que hoje não seria um bom dia para se fazer queimadas! Mais do mesmo, todos os anos, e este não será excepção

Infelizmente com mais uma morte a lamentar, penso que já serão três este ano 

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vi...l-9274355.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2018 às 20:21)

//No distrito de Vila Real são vários os incêndios ativos, mas o que mobiliza mais operacionais é na aldeia de Paredes, da União de Freguesias de Adoufe e Vilarinho da Samardã, com 36 operacionais no terreno apoiados por 10 viaturas.
A situação parece estar controlada, mas o vento pode dificultar o combate às chamas. O alerta para o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Vila Real foi dado às 12h30.
Há ainda incêndios ativos em Mondrões, Pena, Abaças, no concelho de Vila Real. Registam-se também incêndios nos concelhos de Boticas, Valpaços, Vila Pouca de Aguiar e Ribeira de Pena.





Só até a esta hora, houve 150 ocorrencias, isto para um dia nublado, e de temperaturas na casa dos 20ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Abr 2018 às 21:04)

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...dia-arrasa-combate-aos-incendios-9273588.html


----------



## dvieira (20 Abr 2018 às 21:33)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...bonizado-durante-queimada-em-Viana-do-Castelo


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2018 às 09:47)

Do meu ponto de vista o ideal, seria que assim a chuva parasse, ou seja no decorrer da próxima semana, se proibisse a realização de queimas e queimadas, ou então só devidadamente licenciadas, e com monitorização dos bombeiros.
Pois ainda ontem ao inicio da noite os bombeiros foram chamados a uma ocorrencia para um foco de incendio aqui na localidade ao lado, praticamente ás 20 horas.
Porque isto se ainda se poder usar o fogo até ao dia 15de Maio, como é normal todos os anos, ainda são cerca de 3 semanas.


----------



## AJB (21 Abr 2018 às 10:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Do meu ponto de vista o ideal, seria que assim a chuva parasse, ou seja no decorrer da próxima semana, se proibisse a realização de queimas e queimadas, ou então só devidadamente licenciadas, e com monitorização dos bombeiros.
> Pois ainda ontem ao inicio da noite os bombeiros foram chamados a uma ocorrencia para um foco de incendio aqui na localidade ao lado, praticamente ás 20 horas.
> Porque isto se ainda se poder usar o fogo até ao dia 15de Maio, como é normal todos os anos, ainda são cerca de 3 semanas.


O que sugeres é utopico...o relatorio ontem divulgado pelo Mark diz precisamente o contrario. Devemos ter por ano cerca de 100000 ha geridos com fogo "amigo" e silvicultura preventiva!
Ja ha cerca de 5 anos sugeri a quem de direito o fim do periodo critico! Veremos daqui a meia duzia de anos se isso nao acontece..


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2018 às 10:25)

AJB disse:


> O que sugeres é utopico...o relatorio ontem divulgado pelo Mark diz precisamente o contrario. Devemos ter por ano cerca de 100000 ha geridos com fogo "amigo" e silvicultura preventiva!
> Ja ha cerca de 5 anos sugeri a quem de direito o fim do periodo critico! Veremos daqui a meia duzia de anos se isso nao acontece..



Sim, eu sou de acordou que se deve usar a técnica de fogo controloado, mas por profissionais, como é o caso dos sapadores, mas o que aconteceu nestes últimos dias foram queimas de sobrantes que se descontralaram, pois porque na maioria das vezes os terrenos agrícolas são logo próximas de zonas de matos e de floresta, até inclusive faleceu pelo menos um senhor carbonizado, são já pessoas idosas também com mobilização reduzida, que já não deviam sequer praticar fogo.
Tudo bem que toda a gente sabe que o que arder agora nesta época, já não arde na época crítica, mas sim nos tempo de hoje acho que já não faz sentido haver distinções dos períodos críticos.


----------



## AJB (21 Abr 2018 às 12:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Do meu ponto de vista o ideal, seria que assim a chuva parasse, ou seja no decorrer da próxima semana, se proibisse a realização de queimas e queimadas, ou então só devidadamente licenciadas, e com monitorização dos bombeiros.
> Pois ainda ontem ao inicio da noite os bombeiros foram chamados a uma ocorrencia para um foco de incendio aqui na localidade ao lado, praticamente ás 20 horas.
> Porque isto se ainda se poder usar o fogo até ao dia 15de Maio, como é normal todos os anos, ainda são cerca de 3 semanas.


O que sugeres é utopico...o relatorio ontem divulgado pelo Mark diz precisamente o contrario. Devemos ter por ano cerca de 100000 ha geridos com fogo "amigo" e silvicultura preventiva!
Ja ha cerca de 5 anos sugeri a quem de direito o fim do periodo critico! Veremos daqui a meia duzia de anos se isso nao acontece..


Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, eu sou de acordou que se deve usar a técnica de fogo controloado, mas por profissionais, como é o caso dos sapadores, mas o que aconteceu nestes últimos dias foram queimas de sobrantes que se descontralaram, pois porque na maioria das vezes os terrenos agrícolas são logo próximas de zonas de matos e de floresta, até inclusive faleceu pelo menos um senhor carbonizado, são já pessoas idosas também com mobilização reduzida, que já não deviam sequer praticar fogo.
> Tudo bem que toda a gente sabe que o que arder agora nesta época, já não arde na época crítica, mas sim nos tempo de hoje acho que já não faz sentido haver distinções dos períodos críticos.


Os sapadores nao sao profissionais de fogo controlado. Esses sao os tecnicos credenciados. Os sapadores dao um importantissimo contributo no acompanhamento! As mortes sao de lamentar naturalmente, mas o meu ponto é que o fogo agora é o fogo frio. Se no Marao, Geres etc, hoje se descontrolar uma queima e arderem 100 ou 200 ha de mato nao ha problema nenhum! O nosso ecossistema precisa de fogo. Apagar agora queimadas nas serras, em matos, é criminoso!


----------



## huguh (23 Abr 2018 às 15:26)

a quantidade de incendios que já tem havido durante estes dias... em abril.. Hoje já vai quase em 50
Ainda há pouco passaram 2 tanques aqui para um incendio em Poiares.. começa cedo


----------



## slbgdt (23 Abr 2018 às 18:03)

AJB disse:


> O que sugeres é utopico...o relatorio ontem divulgado pelo Mark diz precisamente o contrario. Devemos ter por ano cerca de 100000 ha geridos com fogo "amigo" e silvicultura preventiva!
> Ja ha cerca de 5 anos sugeri a quem de direito o fim do periodo critico! Veremos daqui a meia duzia de anos se isso nao acontece..
> 
> Os sapadores nao sao profissionais de fogo controlado. Esses sao os tecnicos credenciados. Os sapadores dao um importantissimo contributo no acompanhamento! As mortes sao de lamentar naturalmente, mas o meu ponto é que o fogo agora é o fogo frio. Se no Marao, Geres etc, hoje se descontrolar uma queima e arderem 100 ou 200 ha de mato nao ha problema nenhum! O nosso ecossistema precisa de fogo. Apagar agora queimadas nas serras, em matos, é criminoso!



Havia engenheiros credenciados que formaram os GAUF mas com o ICNF como está dos engenheiros que conheço já todos saíram de la.
A opção foi "formar" técnicos que tinham 900€ para gastar.
Os resultados estão a vista


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Abr 2018 às 01:21)

Continuam dois incêndios ativos a esta hora, um deles com duas frentes e perto de casas.

Guimarães com duas frentes: http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/geral/25-04-2018/incendio-em-guimaraes-com-duas-frentes-ativas

Vila Real:


----------



## AJB (26 Abr 2018 às 10:10)

slbgdt disse:


> Havia engenheiros credenciados que formaram os GAUF mas com o ICNF como está dos engenheiros que conheço já todos saíram de la.
> A opção foi "formar" técnicos que tinham 900€ para gastar.
> Os resultados estão a vista


Não corresponde bem a verdade o que escreves!
90% dos técnicos (24) que formavam o GAUF eram externos ao ICNF (Na altura DGRF e depois AFN), ou seja, eram contratados pelo ICNF. Esse contrato individual passou depois a contrato com uma empresa e depois passaram apenas a contratar chefes de equipa.
A posteriori surgiram uma serie de cursos de Fogo de supressão que podem ser frequentados por quem quer...a credenciação dessas pessoas, desde 2014 é feita pela ANPC! No entanto desde que passou a ser a ANPC a fazer essa credenciação houve um facilitismo "inexplicavel" (ou melhor, bem simples de perceber).
A titulo de exemplo, em 2013 havia 17 técnicos credenciados em Supressão...nesta altura havera a volta de 50!!!!
Portanto, não foi tanto a questão económica (os 900 euros) que ditou haver mais ou menos técnicos, mas sim uma pressão ENORME por parte de uma classe que sempre se habituou a pressionar para ter o que entende ser melhor para a propria!


----------



## huguh (26 Abr 2018 às 14:11)

já anda um helicoptero aqui por causa de um incendio em Sanhoane...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Abr 2018 às 20:11)

*Queimada descontrolada gerou fogo florestal em Guimarães*
*



*

O fogo que lavrava desde as 19.50 horas de quarta-feira na freguesia de Brito, em Guimarães, "foi dominado" à 1 hora desta quinta-feira.

O incêndio lavrava desde o final da tarde de quarta-feira nas freguesias de Brito e Vermil, em Guimarães, e ao início da madrugada só tinha uma frente e estava "a evoluir favoravelmente", segundo disse ao JN fonte dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Guimarães.

A corporação esteve no local com apoio dos Bombeiros de Famalicão, Riba de Ave e Vizela, num total de nove veículos e 33 elementos.

Segundo o comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Guimarães, Bento Marques, "não estão nem nunca estiveram casas em risco" e não há registo de danos materiais ou humanos.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/br...duas-frentes-ativas-em-guimaraes-9285957.html


Ontem á noite ao ver estas imagens em directo na CMTV, já perto da meia-noite, logo-me pareceu que o fogo não estava para broncadeiras, e com pouca vontade de ceder ao combate.
As chamas já tinham uma altura considerável, isto presupondo que ainda está muita humidade nos solos, bem como na vegetação, agora deixa-nos a pensar como é que um fogo destes num verão como o ano passdo, com condições extremas, e depressa causaria muitos problemas, com o avançar das chamas.


----------



## huguh (26 Abr 2018 às 20:19)

mais cheiro a queimado e mais 1 tanque para um incendio em Sedielos


----------



## Aspvl (28 Abr 2018 às 12:22)

Bom dia,

Incêndio muito junto da A8, a encosta está virada mesmo a jeito para o vento o «atiçar»...
No entanto acho que tudo parecia estar controlado, os bombeiros já estavam a dar conta do assunto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Abr 2018 às 18:22)

Esta tarde, também houve uma queimada em Quelfes, combatido por 13 operacionais, 3 veículos e 1 meio aéreo. 

Em Monchique, também houve um incêndio, combatido por 15 operacionais, 4 veículos e 1 meio aéreo.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (28 Abr 2018 às 19:05)

A existência de mortes é sempre de lamentar, mas não são novidade. Todos os anos morrem pessoas (por norma idosas), por realizarem queimas de sobrantes no interior de áreas florestais. Este ano se morreram mais pessoas, também houveram muitas mais limpezas, logo a probabilidade de ocorrerem acidentes também é maior.

Concordo com quem diz que os incêndios em mato nesta altura não se apagam, mas sim gerem-se. O grande problema é que os incêndios que tenho visto na sua maioria não são em mato. São em áreas florestais e próximos de habitações, porque 99.9% surge de queimas de sobrantes que fogem de controlo ou são abandonadas e acabam por provocar incêndios. O aumento exponencial das ocorrências também está ligada ao aumento das limpezas, as pessoas querem-se livrar dos sobrantes, porque incêndios florestais provocados por queimas sempre houveram. 

O fogo controlado é uma excelente ferramenta e não entendo como se continua a assobiar para o ar e nada se faz. Alguns municípios têm técnicos credenciados, têm equipas de sapadores florestais, têm possibilidade de requisitar outros agentes de protecção civil, têm parcelas inscritas nos planos, o que falta? Vontade?
O fogo controlado está a virar um grande negócio...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mai 2018 às 23:13)

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...a-tiro-em-vila-verde-quando-combatia-incendio

 Tá tudo louco


----------



## Agreste (7 Mai 2018 às 21:48)

Felgueiras, 6 de maio... uns 27ºC ou talvez um pouco mais. Um dia banal de verão.
pois começou a arder algures a norte, numa freguesia já fora da cidade. O jogo de futebol já ia a meio e a coisa ainda ardia.

olhamos à volta e com um pouco mais de calor... todos os montes vão arder tal é a quantidade de lenha.


----------



## dvieira (15 Mai 2018 às 15:26)

Passa um pouco das 15 horas e já chegamos ás 100 ignições. Basta um pequeno dia de calor para já termos bastantes incêndios. Não é normal tantas ignições ainda antes do verão. Talvez por causa da limpeza das matas muitos deles surgem de queimadas descontroladas numa luta de correr contra o tempo para cumprir a lei. A ANPC já alertou para condições favoráveis de propagação de incêndios nos próximos dias.


----------



## Hawk (15 Mai 2018 às 16:08)

dvieira disse:


> Passa um pouco das 15 horas e já chegamos ás 100 ignições. Basta um pequeno dia de calor para já termos bastantes incêndios. Não é normal tantas ignições ainda antes do verão. Talvez por causa da limpeza das matas muitos deles surgem de queimadas descontroladas numa luta de correr contra o tempo para cumprir a lei. A ANPC já alertou para condições favoráveis de propagação de incêndios nos próximos dias.


 
Hoje é também o 1º dia em que entra em acção o reforço de meios aéreos no dispositivo de combate a incêndios...


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mai 2018 às 12:35)

http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...aior-probabilidade-de-arder-este-verao-310551

175 mil hectares de probabilidade de arderem, fora aqueles que estão fora da probabilidade.  Nada melhor, que um estudo para ajudar os incendiários.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2018 às 21:24)

Ontem, saiu a notícia e já temos um incêndio no concelho de Portimão em Casas Velhas, começou às 20h53m e já conta com 18 operacionais e 5 veículos.


----------



## Agreste (23 Mai 2018 às 21:42)

o habitual puxa fogo em Portimão...

ou é no Rasmalho ou é na zona do Autódromo.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2018 às 00:24)

*Incendiário apanhado em flagrante pela GNR na Póvoa de Lanhoso*

O Comando Territorial de Braga, através do Posto Territorial do Gerês, hoje, dia 23 de maio, deteve um homem, com 54 anos, pela prática de crime de incêndio florestal, em Oliveira – Póvoa de Lanhoso.
Dois militares do Posto Territorial do Gerês, após terminaram o serviço e no momento em que se dirigiam para as suas residências, aperceberam-se de dois focos de incêndio, em zona florestal, tendo acionado os meios de combate ao fogo.
Por existirem fortes indícios de se tratar de fogo posto, os militares percorreram a estrada, onde estavam a deflagrar os incêndios, tendo surpreendido o suspeito em flagrante delito a atear um novo fogo com um isqueiro, pelo que foi detido de imediato.

SemanárioV


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mai 2018 às 16:43)




----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mai 2018 às 17:12)

Dominado.


----------



## AJB (29 Mai 2018 às 17:56)

Não sei se não seria um simulacro esse de Monchique...hoje ha varios exercicios da ANPC desse genero


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2018 às 18:04)

AJB disse:


> Não sei se não seria um simulacro esse de Monchique...hoje ha varios exercicios da ANPC desse genero



As ocorrências de exercício/simulacro estão devidamente identificadas como tal... Penso que seria muito irresponsável da parte da ANPC passar ao público como um IF real.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Mai 2018 às 18:16)

Não foi um simulacro! Mesmo perante as condições meteorológicas favoráveis, foi um IF bastante complicado no seu ataque inicial devido aos ventos locais muito fortes!
A sua causa tive origem numa queimada! O autor já foi identificado pela GNR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2018 às 19:47)

Hoje, houve 7 incêndios no Algarve, em 3 deles foi preciso ajuda de meio aéreo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jun 2018 às 19:54)




----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jun 2018 às 14:08)

Site da ANPC em baixo desde ontem, pelo menos. Deve ser, a lei da rolha, quanto menos souber melhor.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2018 às 14:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Site da ANPC em baixo desde ontem, pelo menos. Deve ser, a lei da rolha, quanto menos souber melhor.


Qual lei da rolha???

https://twitter.com/fogospt
https://fogos.pt/


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2018 às 14:15)

O site da ANPC tem alguns problemas de DNS de vez em quando, não é lei da rolha. As bases de dados continuam a funcionar, tanto que o Fogos.pt retira os dados delas.

Edit: É problema com toda a gente que use DNS's da Google ou da Cloudflare. Há uma solução que é utilizar o IP diretamente ou adicioná-lo ao ficheiro de Hosts do PC. Apenas incompetência do pessoal de TI da ANPC. 


A ANPC já tinha sido notificada mas, bem...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2018 às 14:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> O site da ANPC tem alguns problemas de DNS de vez em quando, não é lei da rolha. As bases de dados continuam a funcionar, tanto que o Fogos.pt retira os dados delas.


A propósito começou agora um na Lousã, Foz De Arouce E Casal De Ermio...

Está um em curso em Vila Real, Mesão Frio, Vila Marim...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2018 às 16:55)

Sem incêndios em curso neste momento. O Ataque inicial tem sido rápido felizmente...


----------



## AJB (17 Jun 2018 às 18:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sem incêndios em curso neste momento. O Ataque inicial tem sido rápido felizmente...


Ou os incêndios lentos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2018 às 18:38)

AJB disse:


> Ou os incêndios lentos...


Eu tenho visto que o ataque inicial tem sido rápido!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2018 às 19:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2018 às 19:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2018 às 11:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2018 às 14:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2018 às 14:26)




----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2018 às 14:38)

Muita atenção ao dia de amanha! 

Os combustíveis finos ainda apresentam alguma humidade na maior parte do território, no entanto tempo convectivo como o que se prevê, costuma estar na origem das ocorrências mais perigosas!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2018 às 14:53)

*Incêndios em Benavente e Salvaterra mobilizam 66 operacionais*







ATUALIZADO ÀS 13H15

Três incêndios ocorridos na manhã desta terça-feira, 19 de junho, nos concelhos de Benavente e Salvaterra de Magos, foram combatidos por 66 operacionais, apoiados por 16 viaturas e um meio aéreo.

A primeira ignição ocorreu cerca das 11h16, em Várzea Fresca, freguesia de Salvaterra de Magos e Foros de Salvaterra, tendo sido mobilizados para o local 21 operacionais e 6 viaturas.

Pouco depois, às 11h58, e não muito longe do local, em Foros da Charneca, Benavente, deflagrou outro incêndio, que tem a combate-lo 24 operacionais, apoiados por 7 viaturas.

Já perto da hora do almoço, às 12h44, em Valão, freguesia de Glória do Ribatejo e Granho, deflagrou outro fogo, combatido por 21 homens, 3 meios aéreos e 1 meio aéreo.

http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...avente-e-salvaterra-mobilizam-45-operacionais


----------



## jonas (19 Jun 2018 às 15:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Incêndios em Benavente e Salvaterra mobilizam 66 operacionais*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esse incêndio já foi dominado.
No entanto surgiu outra ocorrência na mesma localidade.
Já conta com 2 MA no seu combate.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2018 às 16:02)




----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2018 às 17:34)

jonas disse:


> Esse incêndio já foi dominado.
> No entanto surgiu outra ocorrência na mesma localidade.
> Já conta com 2 MA no seu combate.



E logo na zona da aldeia onde fica a minha pequena quinta de família com cerca de 1ha... E eu em Leiria sem poder fazer nada e sem saber como estão as coisas por lá...


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2018 às 17:59)

MSantos disse:


> E logo na zona da aldeia onde fica a minha pequena quinta de família com cerca de 1ha... E eu em Leiria sem poder fazer nada e sem saber como estão as coisas por lá...



Já está em resolução! Tive há pouco a informação que felizmente não fomos afectados!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2018 às 18:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2018 às 19:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2018 às 21:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2018 às 18:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2018 às 18:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2018 às 19:03)




----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2018 às 18:34)

> *Um incêndio rural de grandes dimensões que lavra hoje na zona de Badajoz (Espanha) está a mobilizar meios portugueses, no combate, e no sentido de evitar que as chamas cheguem a território português, disse fonte da Proteção Civil.*
> 
> 
> Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Portalegre indicou, cerca das 13:45, que quatro veículos e 18 operacionais dos bombeiros voluntários de Elvas e Arronches, tinham seguido para Espanha para combater o fogo e evitar a sua propagação para Portugal, na zona de Elvas, no distrito de Portalegre.
> ...




http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...na-zona-de-Badajoz-mobiliza-meios-portugueses

Já está dominado, pelo menos no lado (ou perto) português.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2018 às 19:54)

Incêndio em zona crítica na Serra do Caldeirão, começou às 19h43, conta já com 23 operacionais e 1 meio aéreo.

Edit (20:12): dominado


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2018 às 20:02)

Incêndio em Montargil também com 34 operacionais, em despacho de primeiro alerta. Tanto operacional no primeiro instante, não deve ser coisa pouca.

Edit: Aumenta para 38 operacionais.


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2018 às 15:36)

> Quanto às causas das chamas, a WWF começa por "desmistificar" algumas ideias feitas, entre elas a de que a maioria se deve a mão criminosa ou de que o eucalipto é uma árvore maldita.
> 
> "Conspiração incendiária, terrorismo ambiental ou máfias organizadas são expressões que se repetem recorrentemente quando há uma onda de incêndios como o que atingiu o noroeste ibérico em outubro de 2017, ou na Galiza em 2006", lembram os peritos, que deixam uma mensagem para o poder: "Os responsáveis políticos devem ser muito cautelosos ao fazer esses tipos de declarações que confundem a opinião pública e não se adequam à realidade".
> 
> "Pelo contrário, eles deveriam falar sobre o uso desregulado de fogo no Noroeste, o abandono rural, a falta de gestão florestal, o nulo planeamento territorial, que cercou as aldeias com quantidades crescentes de biomassa florestal, ou o investimento muito reduzido na prevenção real", aponta-se.



*Organização internacional diz que não existem máfias dos fogos em Portugal*


----------



## AJB (5 Jul 2018 às 15:55)

Orion disse:


> *Organização internacional diz que não existem máfias dos fogos em Portugal*


Isto vem desiludir muita gente...mas podem sempre acreditar que a WWF é mais uma organização tendencialmente terrorista


----------



## AJB (5 Jul 2018 às 15:56)

Será que a Ana Leal da TVI vai fazer alguma reportagem "especial" sobre isto??


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2018 às 16:36)

Orion disse:


> *Organização internacional diz que não existem máfias dos fogos em Portugal*



Nada que os profissionais do sector florestal não soubessem desde sempre, isto apesar de toda a poeira lançada para o ar para tentar esconder incompetências e negligências, de vária ordem e de várias entidade públicas.

(Obviamente isto não quer dizer que não existam fogos de origem criminosa em Portugal)


----------



## Paulo H (5 Jul 2018 às 16:52)

Orion disse:


> *Organização internacional diz que não existem máfias dos fogos em Portugal*



E como é que a dita organização sabe? Foram averiguar se existe alguma máfia registada?! Ou consultaram o governo? Ou o quê?


----------



## AJB (5 Jul 2018 às 17:06)

Paulo H disse:


> E como é que a dita organização sabe? Foram averiguar se existe alguma máfia registada?! Ou consultaram o governo? Ou o quê?


Seguramente basearam se em algo bastante diferente do que aqueles que apregoam essa mesma máfia...esses que eu saiba, incluindo as testemunhas da Ana Leal, baseiam se em "...diz que...", "...eu acho que...", "...parece que vi/ouvi..."...
Quiçá basearem se em relatórios da GNR e PJ fosse mais inteligente e honesto...


----------



## Hawk (5 Jul 2018 às 17:14)

Se calhar o problema está na aplicação do termo. Uma máfia sugere que haja uma organização criminosa organizada com cabecilhas e membros que têm uma causa em comum e que são propositadamente colocados em várias áreas da sociedade para atingir esse fim. 

É difícil acreditar que todos os anos haja dezenas de detidos por fogo posto, mas até hoje as nossas autoridades não conseguiram chegar aos que dirigem essa "máfia". Alguém acredita que seria difícil do total de 102 pessoas detidas em 2017 arrancar um "eu agi em nome de..." ou  "fui pago por pessoa tal"? 

Existem sim uma série de actos negligentes ou criminosos isolados que, pelas suas consequências e cadência pode dar azo que se questione se se trata de uma máfia. A meu ver não. Da mesma forma que não se pode dizer houver um indíviduo que faz assaltos em Lisboa, outro em Setúbal, outro em Braga, e outros nas ilhas que se trata da máfia dos assaltos.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2018 às 17:48)

Hawk disse:


> Se calhar o problema está na aplicação do termo. Uma máfia sugere que haja uma organização criminosa organizada com cabecilhas e membros que têm uma causa em comum e que são propositadamente colocados em várias áreas da sociedade para atingir esse fim.
> 
> É difícil acreditar que todos os anos haja dezenas de detidos por fogo posto, mas até hoje as nossas autoridades não conseguiram chegar aos que dirigem essa "máfia". Alguém acredita que seria difícil do total de 102 pessoas detidas em 2017 arrancar um "eu agi em nome de..." ou  "fui pago por pessoa tal"?
> 
> Existem sim uma série de actos negligentes ou criminosos isolados que, pelas suas consequências e cadência pode dar azo que se questione se se trata de uma máfia. A meu ver não. Da mesma forma que não se pode dizer houver um indíviduo que faz assaltos em Lisboa, outro em Setúbal, outro em Braga, e outros nas ilhas que se trata da máfia dos assaltos.



Exactamente, sem tirar nem pôr! Não há nenhuma organização para pôr Portugal a arder, é importante as pessoas perceberem isso de uma vez por todas. 

Quando as condições meteorológicas propicias se reúnem, aliadas ao abandono rural e ao desordenamento territorial que existe em Portugal e havendo ignições de quelquer espécie e origem, estão reunidos todos os ingredientes para o desastre! Para nossa infelicidade isto ocorre quase todos os anos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jul 2018 às 18:02)

Incêndio já em resolução neste momento!

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...cais-combatido-por-helicoptero-e-55-bombeiros

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (9 Jul 2018 às 00:51)

Os incêndios (felizmente) ainda não arrancaram este ano, apesar da onda de calor que se abateu no norte do país em junho.

Entretanto, no oeste dos EUA as coisas estão "quentes" e hoje foi publicado um interessante vídeo de qualidade com a formação de pirocumulonimbus num incêndio no Nevada.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jul 2018 às 16:19)

Incêndio agrícola em Campo Maior com 68 operacionais e 1 meio aéreo. Saíram mais bombeiros daqui há pouco...


----------



## PedroGPRO (9 Jul 2018 às 16:38)

Incendio em Portalegre com varios bombeiros a chegar ao local


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jul 2018 às 16:45)

Sim, ouvi mais bombeiros a sair da cidade agora. 3 meios aéreos.


----------



## PedroGPRO (9 Jul 2018 às 16:56)

100 bombeiros no local neste momento,  há outro em santarém a ficar grande tambem


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jul 2018 às 16:57)

Acho muito estranha essa situação em Campo Maior, não há espécies inflamáveis em massa por ali. São apenas campos agrícolas, maioritariamente de olival disperso. Pela localização no mapa, está muito perto de uma casa, será que a casa terá sido afectada?


----------



## PedroGPRO (9 Jul 2018 às 17:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> Acho muito estranha essa situação em Campo Maior, não há espécies inflamáveis em massa por ali. São apenas campos agrícolas, maioritariamente de olival disperso. Pela localização no mapa, está muito perto de uma casa, será que a casa terá sido afectada?


Pelo que parece pelo google maps é só zonas agricolas de dificil acesso , mas há muita floresta por lá , o mais provavel é ter sido fogo posto , mas estão 37 graus por esses lados nao é ?


----------



## jonas (9 Jul 2018 às 17:03)

PedroGPRO disse:


> 100 bombeiros no local neste momento,  há outro em santarém a ficar grande tambem


O de Santarém é em Constância. Conta com mais de 60 opr no local, ataque inicial muito forte, espero que seja dominado em breve.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jul 2018 às 17:06)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Pelo que parece pelo google maps é só zonas agricolas de dificil acesso , mas há muita floresta por lá , o mais provavel é ter sido fogo posto , mas estão 37 graus por esses lados nao é ?


A "floresta" é de olival, penso eu - incêndios agrícolas nestas áreas geralmente são rapidamente dominados, costuma haver vários. Não diria fogo posto, mas sim uma queimada que se descontrolou.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jul 2018 às 17:07)

Zona sempre complicada! Ataque inicial forte tal como referiu o membro @jonas .


----------



## PedroGPRO (9 Jul 2018 às 17:10)

Espero que seja dominado o mais breve possivel , estava tão calmo isto dos incêndios mas parece que me enganei , mas comparando com o ano passado está mais calmo sem duvida nenhuma


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jul 2018 às 17:14)

Começa a nossa sina


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jul 2018 às 17:17)

Montalvo dominado, Campo Maior com pequena rendição de meios - bom sinal, talvez.


----------



## PedroGPRO (9 Jul 2018 às 17:35)

Incendio em Portalegre dominado.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jul 2018 às 17:44)

Incêndio de Campo Maior, hora desconhecida, por um repórter da Rádio Portalegre:






http://www.radioportalegre.pt/index...po-maior-incendio-mobiliza-101-bombeiros.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jul 2018 às 17:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jul 2018 às 18:07)




----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jul 2018 às 21:19)

Apesar de estar em conclusão, o incêndio de Campo Maior continua com um número elevado de operacionais no local e um meio aéreo, estranhamente.


----------



## ruijacome (9 Jul 2018 às 21:28)

Estiveram no Teatro de Operações, os 2 FireBoss de Proença a Nova (A09 e A10) e um helicoptero de ataque inicia..

Provavelmente o meio aereo de ataque inicial não foi encerrado por alguma razão, mesmo que os CMAs apenas encerrem perto das 21h00.


----------



## KarluZ (9 Jul 2018 às 21:38)

Em Fevereiro falei aqui do disparate dumas declarações do secretário de estado da Protecção Civil que queria inibir as comunicações móveis nas estradas para diminuir a incidência de acidentes de viação



KarluZ disse:


> Que interessa isso, agora apareceu uma pessoa que acha que se deve estudar a inibição de comunicações móveis nas estradas para prevenir sinistralidade rodoviária. Depois de tudo o que aconteceu nos incêndios por falta de comunicações.
> Podia ser uma ideia de alguém que nada percebesse do assunto, talvez o maestro do coro de Santo Amaro de Oeiras ou um secretário de Estado do Desporto, da Cultura, sei lá, seria compreensível.
> Mas foi mesmo o Secretário de Estado da Protecção Civil, repito, da Protecção Civil, que achou que a ideia de inibir o sinal móvel nas estradas pode ser estudada por causa da sinistralidade rodoviária.
> Estamos rodeados de incompetentes.
> ...




Pois apenas 5 meses depois foi lançada agora a obra possível de modernização da IP3 entre Viseu e Coimbra, um remendo pois o dinheiro afinal não dá para tudo e a obra foi apresentada como sendo uma smartvia, com rede wifi e 5G....
O que havemos de pensar destas pessoas ?


----------



## PedroGPRO (10 Jul 2018 às 02:15)

Risco de Incêndio 10/07/2018


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2018 às 21:25)

Incêndio na Cama da Vaca (), freguesia da Luz no concelho de Lagos, com 20 operacionais, 6 viaturas e 1 meio aéreo.


----------



## paulojoaquim (13 Jul 2018 às 22:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Incêndio na Cama da Vaca (), freguesia da Luz no concelho de Lagos, com 20 operacionais, 6 viaturas e 1 meio aéreo.



Vi um helicoptero a passar deve ter ido para lá...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jul 2018 às 15:43)

TO a ser reforçado com bastantes meios na última meia-hora! Esperemos que seja resolvido rapidamente.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2018 às 15:48)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> TO a ser reforçado com bastantes meios na última meia-hora! Esperemos que seja resolvido rapidamente.



A coluna de fumo era visível (15h20) a partir de Estremoz...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jul 2018 às 16:48)

Gerofil disse:


> A coluna de fumo era visível (15h20) a partir de Estremoz...


Pela localização que apresenta no google maps não parece ter "pernas" para andar, e ainda bem



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jul 2018 às 18:15)




----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Jul 2018 às 21:22)

Fogo às porta de Moura, agora mesmo. Estrada Moura - Amareleja, junto às curvas da Vaquinha...


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Jul 2018 às 16:27)

IF Muito complicado em Monchique. Zona muitíssimo complicada, repleta de vales e montes cheios de eucaliptal 15 anos sem arder... será provavelmente o maior do ano até agora.


----------



## PedroGPRO (15 Jul 2018 às 16:29)

Incêndio em Faro a tomar proporções grandes , bastantes bombeiros chamados ao TO .


----------



## PedroGPRO (15 Jul 2018 às 16:42)

*ATUALIZAÇÃO: *124 meios humanos , 29 meios terrestres , 7 meios aéreos .


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Jul 2018 às 16:57)

8 MA neste momento... está mesmo mau, então


----------



## PedroGPRO (15 Jul 2018 às 16:58)




----------



## PedroGPRO (15 Jul 2018 às 17:48)

O Incêndio ainda não está controlado e estão a chegar mais bombeiros ao TO .


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jul 2018 às 18:02)




----------



## PedroGPRO (15 Jul 2018 às 18:10)

Incêndio em Faro que estava a ser combatido por 181 bombeiros , 52 meios terrestres e 7 meios aéreos está em fase de resolução .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jul 2018 às 18:25)

Fiz a estrada N266 à cerca de três semanas quando estive por Monchique, um autêntico barril de pólvora do seu lado esquerdo! Felizmente uma vez mais as condições meteorológicas eram favoráveisDo lado direito da mesma virado a Alferce/São Marcos, de salientar muitos terrenos "bem" limpos!


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jul 2018 às 19:01)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jul 2018 às 22:30)

Para a malta que não tem a app Fogos.pt instalada no telemóvel, esta é uma boa solução.

O Fogos.pt criou um chatbot onde é possível obter informações sobre os IFs e o risco de incêndio de um dado concelho.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jul 2018 às 16:57)

Olha, a 'máfia' dos incêndios mudou-se para o Norte da Europa...

https://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/fo...90.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## robinetinidol (18 Jul 2018 às 19:11)

2 IF em simultâneo e a 1-2 km de distância um do outro em Caranguejeira e Ourém - Cercal. Zona muito sensível.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jul 2018 às 19:25)

robinetinidol disse:


> 2 IF em simultâneo e a 1-2 km de distância um do outro em Caranguejeira e Ourém - Cercal. Zona muito sensível.



Ambos já em conclusão.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jul 2018 às 22:06)

robinetinidol disse:


> 2 IF em simultâneo e a 1-2 km de distância um do outro em Caranguejeira e Ourém - Cercal. Zona muito sensível.



Felizmente não temos condições para que os fogos se descontrolem, vantagens de um Verão fresco...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2018 às 09:46)

MSantos disse:


> Felizmente não temos condições para que os fogos se descontrolem, vantagens de um Verão fresco...


Não é só isso. O ataque inicial está a ser bastante rápido!


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2018 às 10:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não é só isso. O ataque inicial está a ser bastante rápido!



Não te iludas Luís, se tivéssemos condições extremas como tivemos no ano passado, em que qualquer fagulha era um problema, veríamos que nada mudou assim tão significativamente (nem era esperado que tal acontecesse). As mudanças que a Estrutura de Missão para a Instalação do Sistema de Gestão Integrada de Fogos Rurais vai impor, vão demorar a chegar ao terreno. Acredito que agora estamos a andar na direção certa, mas a pouca área ardida até ao momento deve-se exclusivamente à meteorologia favorável. .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2018 às 11:08)

Um bom exemplo de que muitas vezes o trabalho nas faixas de gestão de combustível inacabado pode ser prejudicial numa situação de pós-fogo. Se o material triturado for mantido no solo, o combustível continua a estar disponível, o que pode originar reacendimentos e consequentemente difíceis rescaldos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jul 2018 às 11:14)

Não poderia estar mais de acordo com o @MSantos , se existir condições favoráveis os incêndios irão aparecer mais cedo ou mais tarde @luismeteo3 ! Felizmente o DECIR2018  ainda nem  sequer foi posto a prova ,e ainda bem As condições meteorológicas tem sido totalmente desfavoráveis, o oposto do ano passado por esta altura, que será o aspecto mais positivo que eu vejo neste Verões mais frescos e húmidos! Mas não atiremos já os foguetes para o ar, o ano de 2016 foi muito parecido com o atual em relação a incêndios, e depois em Agosto numa semana tudo mudou, temos que ter bastante cuidado daqui para a frente! Pelos modelos a precipitação não se vê sinal dela, pelo menos para os próximos dez dias , certo que  as temperaturas vão continuar amenas, mas já vamos ter algumas tardes bem quentes em algumas zonas do país , e uma forte corrente de leste poderá ocorrer a qualquer momento nesta altura do ano, e rapidamente dissipar toda a humidade que neste momento existe à superfície! Acho que o que se está a passar neste momento nos países mais a norte, nomeadamente na Suécia nos deve mentalizar disso mesmo! Não batemos mais no ceguinho , não existe "máfia" ou "terrorismo" nenhum de incêndios em Portugal, existe sim muita negligência, e também muito crime, claro! Mas acima de tudo existe todos os anos condições muitíssimos favoráveis à ocorrências de IF em Portugal,infelizmente!


----------



## PedroGPRO (19 Jul 2018 às 11:32)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não poderia estar mais de acordo com o @MSantos , se existir condições favoráveis os incêndios irão aparecer mais cedo ou mais tarde @luismeteo3 ! Felizmente o DECIR2018  ainda nem foi sequer foi posto a prova ,e ainda bem As condições meteorológicas tem sido totalmente desfavoráveis, o oposto do ano passado por esta altura, que será o aspecto mais positivo que eu vejo neste Verões mais frescos e húmidos! Mas não atiremos já os foguetes para o ar, o ano de 2016 foi muito parecido com o atual em relação a incêndios, e depois em Agosto numa semana tudo mudou, temos que ter bastante cuidado daqui para a frente! Pelos modelos a precipitação não se vê sinal dela, pelo menos para os próximos dez dias , certo que  as temperaturas vão continuar amenas, mas já vamos ter algumas tardes bem quentes em algumas zonas do país , e uma forte corrente de leste poderá ocorrer a qualquer momento nesta altura do ano, e rapidamente dissipar toda a humidade que neste momento existe à superfície! Acho que o que se está a passar neste momento nos países mais a norte, nomeadamente na Suécia nos deve mentalizar disso mesmo! Não batemos mais no ceguinho , não existe "máfia" ou "terrorismo" nenhum de incêndios em Portugal, existe sim muita negligência, e também muito crime, claro! Mas acima de tudo existe todos os anos condições muitíssimos favoráveis à ocorrências de IF em Portugal,infelizmente!


Concordo contigo totalmente no que disseste , apesar deste verão humido , o ipma mantêm o risco de incendio elevado para muitos distritos do pais , há sempre risco de incêndio mesmo que as condições não sejam favoráveis , em relação ao tempo , há previsão que as temperaturas começem a subir , e na primeira semana de Agosto há previsão de temperaturas quentes ,ou seja , podemos ter um Agosto " Quente" e continuar até Setembro ou Outubro , mas são apenas previsões , pode ser que Agosto traga mais calor , mas temos tido muitas instabilidades a passar no Norte acima da Peninsula ibérica , e uma forte corrente de leste poderá ocorrer a qualquer momento como tu disseste e o tempo mudar de "ameno" para tempo muito quente .


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2018 às 11:57)

Pois eu não concordo nada com vocês! Basta seguir o desenvolvimento das ocorrências. É claro que as condições meteorológicas ajudam e muito mas não tem sido só isso. Não entendo porque é que aqui só se diz mal, mas quando só dizem mal esquecem-se que cospem na cara de quem está no terreno e que está a dar tudo!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2018 às 12:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois eu não concordo nada com vocês! Basta seguir o desenvolvimento das ocorrências. É claro que as condições meteorológicas ajudam e muito mas não tem sido só isso. Não entendo porque é que aqui só se diz mal, mas quando só dizem mal esquecem-se que cospem na cara de quem está no terreno e que está a dar tudo!



Mas alguém está a cuspir na cara dos bombeiros? Vamos lá ter mais calma com estes comentários explosivos.

Se repararem, tendo a última semana como exemplo, raras são as EMAs que apresentam valores máximos de humidade inferiores a 90% e valores mínimos abaixo dos 20%, o que tem ajudado a manter alguma humidade nos solos e a atrasar a propagação das chamas.

Ninguém está a dizer que os bombeiros estão a fazer um mau trabalho, mas não cabe na cabeça de ninguém comparar dois Verões completamente diferentes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2018 às 12:22)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mas alguém está a cuspir na cara dos bombeiros? Vamos lá ter mais calma com estes comentários explosivos.
> 
> Se repararem, tendo a última semana como exemplo, raras são as EMAs que apresentam valores máximos de humidade inferiores a 90% e valores mínimos abaixo dos 20%, o que tem ajudado a manter alguma humidade nos solos e a atrasar a propagação das chamas.
> 
> Ninguém está a dizer que os bombeiros estão a fazer um mau trabalho, mas não cabe na cabeça de ninguém comparar dois Verões completamente diferentes.


Eu vejo pelo que se passa aqui perto de mim. Já tive duas ocorrência a 600m da minha casa que antes de dar conta do fumo já os bombeiros estavam lá, e à dois dia na Torre ouve uma ocorrência em que os bombeiros vieram logo e que era complicado se assim não fosse! Este ano o ataque inicial está a ser muito mais rápido e vigilância mais eficaz. Negar isto é muito negativo e extremamente injusto para as forças no terreno, é isto que eu digo! Não é só pelo clima que está tudo a correr melhor! Eu revolto-me de só dizerem mal!


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2018 às 12:41)

Também é perigoso não valorizar o fator que está a ser determinante este ano. O facto de não termos tido episódios extremos, que até são relativamente habituais no nosso verão, é a principal explicação para a calma que estamos a viver.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2018 às 13:04)

Dan disse:


> Também é perigoso não valorizar o fator que está a ser determinante este ano. O facto de não termos tido episódios extremos, que até são relativamente habituais no nosso verão, é a principal explicação para a calma que estamos a viver.


Eu disse no meu post que o tempo está a ajudar e muito. Não desvalorizei a ajuda que o tempo está a dar este ano. Mas os incêndios não se apagam sozinhos! Digo e repito, que o ataque inicial e a vigilância estão a correr melhor este ano. 
No ano passado os bombeiros foram saco de pancada pelo ataque deficiente, por isso é justo que este ano se refira que o ataque está melhor.


----------



## Hawk (19 Jul 2018 às 13:38)

Não tenho dúvidas que o dispositivo esteja melhor preparado mas também concordo que tal só se demonstrará quando houver várias ocorrências a iniciar ao mesmo tempo (e não ocorrências isoladas no espaço e no tempo como tem ocorrido) e quantas delas se transformam em grandes IF´s. Esperemos que não seja necessária essa demonstração.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2018 às 13:41)

Não vale a pena, dizer mal é o desporto nacional!


----------



## Hawk (19 Jul 2018 às 13:47)

Depois do que aconteceu o ano passado digamos que as pessoas em geral tem algum crédito para "dizer mal"... 

Mas é só a minha opinião. Se grande parte do problema do ano passado foi a desorganização perante um número elevado de ocorrências concentradas no tempo, este ano isso ainda não se verificou.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2018 às 14:06)

Hawk disse:


> Depois do que aconteceu o ano passado digamos que as pessoas em geral tem algum crédito para "dizer mal"...
> 
> Mas é só a minha opinião. Se grande parte do problema do ano passado foi a desorganização perante um número elevado de ocorrências concentradas no tempo, este ano isso ainda não se verificou.


Um dos pontos que pior correu no ano passado foi o ataque inicial. Se este ano as coisas estão a correr melhor a esse nível, que é uma questão fundamental, qual é o mal e dizer que está a correr melhor? Por acaso estás a seguir a evolução das ocorrências? Por favor, até parece que estão a torcer para isto correr mesmo mal. Já tivemos a experiência e não foi boa, não queremos que se repita!


----------



## Hawk (19 Jul 2018 às 14:19)

luismeteo3, eu não estou a tirar mérito aos esforços que têm sido levados a cabo para melhorar a situação.

Mas para efeitos comparativos é importante meter as coisas no mesmo referencial de comparação. Eu não sigo a evolução das ocorrências, mas ainda ontem saiu uma notícia que este ano até ao momento houve menos 2700 ignições do que o ano passado. Isso não nos diz se o ataque inicial está melhor ou pior. Diz-nos que em termos absolutos houve menos 2700 ocorrências. Ponto.

Também sei que no dia 15 de Outubro do ano passado (num evento de excepção), ultrapassou-se as 520 ocorrências. É bem provável que no pior dia do ano até ao momento nem se tenha chegado a 10% disso.

De resto, como disse no meu post inicial, eu também não quero que os meios sejam postos à prova!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2018 às 14:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Um dos pontos que pior correu no ano passado foi o ataque inicial. Se este ano as coisas estão a correr melhor a esse nível, que é uma questão fundamental, qual é o mal e dizer que está a correr melhor? Por acaso estás a seguir a evolução das ocorrências? Por favor, até parece que estão a torcer para isto correr mesmo mal. Já tivemos a experiência e não foi boa, não queremos que se repita!



Se calhar correram mal porque existiam mais ocorrências ao mesmo tempo e a propagação das chamas era muito maior, obviamente levando a uma maior escassez de meios e a uma maior desorganização na distribuição dos mesmos pelas várias ocorrências em curso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2018 às 14:24)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Se calhar correram mal porque existiam mais ocorrências ao mesmo tempo e a propagação das chamas era muito maior, obviamente levando a uma maior escassez de meios e a uma maior desorganização na distribuição dos mesmos pelas várias ocorrências em curso.


Claro que o número de ocorrências era brutal isso é óbvio, mas enfim já expliquei o meu ponto de vista. Já chega!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Jul 2018 às 15:43)

Só não entendo uma coisa: no ano passado com aquelas desgraças que ocorreram, houve alturas neste fórum em que quase parecia que a meteorologia não tinha relação com o que se passou. Era a máfia e o terrorismo e o governo e os bombeiros incompetentes e o diabo a quatro. Este ano, afinal já é a meteorologia a principal razão invocada. Eu estou à vontade porque estou convencida que a meteorologia foi a principal responsável pelas desgraças do ano anterior e a principal responsável pela, até agora, calmaria. Nunca fui na cantiga das máfias terroristas e até acho que o número de incêndios propositados é inferior ao que muito boa gente acha e o número de incêndios por negligência consideravelmente superior.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2018 às 16:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois eu não concordo nada com vocês! Basta seguir o desenvolvimento das ocorrências. É claro que as condições meteorológicas ajudam e muito mas não tem sido só isso. Não entendo porque é que aqui só se diz mal, mas quando só dizem mal esquecem-se que cospem na cara de quem está no terreno e que está a dar tudo!



Algumas notas:

As condições meteorológicas, a par com as condições da vegetação (combustível) são os factores determinantes da evolução do comportamento do fogo (desenvolvimento das ocorrências), este ano ainda não fomos postos à prova (ainda bem, que assim continue ). 

Eu não disse mal! Até louvei os esforços deste governo em criar uma Estrutura de Missão, que como profissional da área, acredito ser o caminho certo para reformular e melhorar toda a estrutura de combate a incêndios, o Tiago Oliveira parece-me ser a pessoa certa no local certo para isso.

No entanto reafirmo, nada foi resolvido (nem era suposto ser de um ano para o outro). E sim, há muita desorganização no combate, muita falta de conhecimento técnico sobre o comportamento do fogo por parte de muitos bombeiros.

Espero que não... Mas deixa lá vir uma semana de lestada com 40ºC em quase todo o pais e vais ver que "quem está a dar tudo" vai ser novamente incapaz de lidar com o problema.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2018 às 16:22)

MSantos disse:


> Algumas notas:
> 
> As condições meteorológicas, a par com as condições da vegetação (combustível) são os factores determinantes da evolução do comportamento do fogo (desenvolvimento das ocorrências), este ano ainda não fomos postos à prova (ainda bem, que assim continue ).
> 
> ...


Mas quem é que falou do governo??? Eu falei de bombeiros, do ataque inicial e de vigilância!


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2018 às 16:25)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Só não entendo uma coisa: no ano passado com aquelas desgraças que ocorreram, houve alturas neste fórum em que quase parecia que a meteorologia não tinha relação com o que se passou. Era a máfia e o terrorismo e o governo e os bombeiros incompetentes e o diabo a quatro. Este ano, afinal já é a meteorologia a principal razão invocada. Eu estou à vontade porque estou convencida que a meteorologia foi a principal responsável pelas desgraças do ano anterior e a principal responsável pela, até agora, calmaria. Nunca fui na cantiga das máfias terroristas e até acho que o número de incêndios propositados é inferior ao que muito boa gente acha e o número de incêndios por negligência consideravelmente superior.



Se fores reler os posts de quem apresenta algum conhecimento técnico sobre o tema, não verás ninguém a justificar os incêndios com máfias, terrorismo e diabo a quatro... Sim, houve incompetência do governo, dos bombeiros, Proteção Civil etc... Mas as condições meteorológicas eram extremas, como nunca se viu num passado recente na Europa, principalmente nos incêndios de Outubro.

A meteorologia é e sempre será um factor central (há outros) na evolução do comportamento do fogo e não a podemos controlar, portanto temos que actuar sobre todos os outros de forma a que a se a meteorologia nos for desfavorável, os fogos estes não se descontrolem completamente.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2018 às 16:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas quem é que falou do governo??? Eu falei de bombeiros, do ataque inicial e de vigilância!



Esses, asseguro-te, não melhoraram assim tanto, apenas não foram postos à prova... Digo-te com algum conhecimento de causa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2018 às 16:32)

MSantos disse:


> Esses, asseguro-te, não melhoraram assim tanto, apenas não foram postos à prova... Digo-te com algum conhecimento de causa.


Eu sigo as ocorrências o dia todo e vejo o tempo que têm demorado a extinguir. Vais dizer que este ano é mais húmido, que há menos ocorrências e que com mais calor seria igual, mas eu pergunto se é correcto estar sempre a deitar a baixo quem se arrisca por todos nós... digo e reafirmo que este ano o ataque inicial está mais rápido, a vigilância melhorou e isto é importante!


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2018 às 17:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu sigo as ocorrências o dia todo e vejo o tempo que têm demorado a extinguir. Vais dizer que este ano é mais húmido, que há menos ocorrências e que com mais calor seria igual, mas eu pergunto se é correcto estar sempre a deitar a baixo quem se arrisca por todos nós... digo e reafirmo que este ano o ataque inicial está mais rápido, a vigilância melhorou e isto é importante!



Eu não estou a deitar ninguém a baixo, estou a demonstrar-te um facto! Era impossível tudo passar a ser maravilhosamente bom de um ano para o outro, no entanto acredito que houve melhorias, mal seria depois do descalabro que foi o ano passado se não as houvesse!

Podia haver hoje as 500 e tal ocorrências que tivemos em 15 de Outubro, sabes o que aconteceria? Metade delas auto extinguiam-se, as outras progrediam lentamente e eram facilmente debeladas. Resultado, em vez de arderem 250mil ha como aconteceu em Outubro, ardiam uns 500ha, porquê? Meteorologia favorável + combustíveis finos ainda com alguma humidade .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Jul 2018 às 17:16)

MSantos disse:


> Se fores reler os posts de quem apresenta algum conhecimento técnico sobre o tema



Eu não sei quem é que tem conhecimento técnico ou não. Podemos todos ser quem quisermos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2018 às 17:21)

MSantos disse:


> Eu não estou a deitar ninguém a baixo, estou a demonstrar-te um facto! Era impossível tudo passar a ser maravilhosamente bom de um ano para o outro, no entanto acredito que houve melhorias, mal seria depois do descalabro que foi o ano passado se não as houvesse!
> 
> Podia haver hoje as 500 e tal ocorrências que tivemos em 15 de Outubro, sabes o que aconteceria? Metade delas auto extinguiam-se, as outras progrediam lentamente e eram facilmente debeladas. Resultado, em vez de arderem 250mil ha como aconteceu em Outubro, ardiam uns 500ha, porquê? Meteorologia favorável + combustíveis finos ainda com alguma humidade .


Mas tu leste o que eu escrevi? Quem é que falou em estar tudo a correr ás mil maravilhas? Só falei no ataque inicial, mas pronto não interessa...


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2018 às 17:40)

Num clima como o nosso haverá sempre incêndios e de vez em quando teremos grandes incêndios completamente fora de controle. Acho que isso é mais ou menos inevitável. O que podemos fazer é antecipar e minimizar as perdas associadas a esse tipo de fenómenos. A prioridade será sempre evitar perdas humanas. O combate não é a resposta para tudo porque, em determinadas situações, os meios vão ser sempre escassos.

Claro que em momentos como os atuais, com condições meteorológicas favoráveis, o combate pode responder muito bem e é algo que parece estar a acontecer. Ainda bem que assim é. Espero que não seja já este ano nem nos próximos, mas vamos certamente voltar a ter condições muito adversas e aí é que vai ser fundamental que a máquina funcione bem.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jul 2018 às 17:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois eu não concordo nada com vocês! Basta seguir o desenvolvimento das ocorrências. É claro que as condições meteorológicas ajudam e muito mas não tem sido só isso. Não entendo porque é que aqui só se diz mal, mas quando só dizem mal esquecem-se que cospem na cara de quem está no terreno e que está a dar tudo!





luismeteo3 disse:


> Não vale a pena, dizer mal é o desporto nacional!




Menos Luís, desculpa mas diz.me uma única parte do meu post em que eu tenha dito mal de alguém?! Para mim isso não é conversa, porque não faço parte do deporto nacional a que te referes!
Tenho amigos bombeiros próximos, respeito muita a sua profissão e conheço bem a realidade dos mesmos, acredita! Aquilo a que eu me referi é evidente para qualquer pessoa, o factor meteorológico pesa ,e que maneira para a evolução, ou não dos IF em qualquer parte do mundo! Básico...Estarmos a comparar este ano , com igual período do ano passado , é a mesma coisa que estarmos a comparar o dia com a noite! O ano passado infelizmente tudo correu mal, e não vale pena escamotear mais o assunto, tanto que já foi dito! Se existe um ponto forte , e bastante melhorado,  ano após ano desde 2003 no DECIR, antes designado como DECIF é o ataque inicial, em contraste com o ataque ampliado que é o tendão de aquiles do dispositivo! E não vou falar do rescaldo, os números de ignições por vezes são tantos, que é impossível fazê.los da melhor forma!  Mas olha que existe muita controvérsia acerca dos mesmos! Não estou a dizer mal de ninguém, estou apenas a constatar factos , e basta falares com alguém que ande terreno, mas penso que se aprendeu muita coisa o ano passado da parte de quem coordena, mal de nós se assim também não fosse com tudo o que aconteceu


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2018 às 18:09)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Menos Luís, desculpa mas diz.me uma única parte do meu post em que eu tenha dito mal de alguém?! Para mim isso não é conversa, porque não faço parte do deporto nacional a que te referes!
> Tenho amigos bombeiros próximos, respeito muita a sua profissão e conheço bem a realidade dos mesmos, acredita! Aquilo a que eu me referi é evidente para qualquer pessoa, o factor meteorológico pesa ,e que maneira para a evolução, ou não dos IF em qualquer parte do mundo! Básico...Estarmos a comparar este ano , com igual período do ano passado , é a mesma coisa que estarmos a comparar o dia com a noite! O ano passado infelizmente tudo correu mal, e não vale pena escamotear mais o assunto, tanto que já foi dito! Se existe um ponto forte , e bastante melhorado,  ano após ano desde 2003 no DECIR, antes designado como DECIF é o ataque inicial, em contraste com o ataque ampliado que é o tendão de aquiles do dispositivo! E não vou falar do rescaldo, os números de ignições por vezes são tantos, que é impossível fazê.los da melhor forma!  Mas olha que existe muita controvérsia acerca dos mesmos! Não estou a dizer mal de ninguém, estou apenas a constatar factos , e basta falares com alguém que ande terreno, mas penso que se aprendeu muita coisa o ano passado da parte de quem coordena, mal de nós se assim também não fosse com tudo o que aconteceu


Essa parte do dizer mal até nem era contigo... Eu só referi o facto de constatar que o ataque inicial está melhor bem como a vigilância. E não é uma questão de opinião. Dei exemplos na minha área que constatei. Aqui os carros da protecção civil andam sempre a correr as estradas da serra e do concelho... o que vejo é que as ignições não duram muito e são logo atacadas, mesmo nos dias que foram mais quentes... será que estou a dizer algum disparate? Faz-me confusão tratar-se mal os bombeiros, revolta-me!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jul 2018 às 19:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Essa parte do dizer mal até nem era contigo... Eu só referi o facto de constatar que o ataque inicial está melhor bem como a vigilância. E não é uma questão de opinião. Dei exemplos na minha área que constatei. Aqui os carros da protecção civil andam sempre a correr as estradas da serra e do concelho... o que vejo é que as ignições não duram muito e são logo atacadas, mesmo nos dias que foram mais quentes... será que estou a dizer algum disparate? Faz-me confusão tratar-se mal os bombeiros, revolta-me!



Mas o ataque inicial do DECIR é muito bom Luís! A grande falha do mesmo está ligada a Pedrogão, mas ai quem mandava não deixou que o tivesse sido, infelizmente para toda a gente! A vigilância depois do que aconteceu a 15 de Outubro teria também ela que ser melhorada! Tens registo de quantos dias já tiveste acima dos 30ºc em Julho?! Provavelmente nenhum, a HR sobe aos 80, 90% quase todas as noites , isso faz toda a diferença! Acredita que sim Nunca vi um comentário da parte de ninguém contra os bombeiros, esse coitados é que levam sempre com os embrulhos todos! é indigno o que fazem com eles!  Agora já vi pessoas a constarem factos , isso já.


----------



## vitamos (19 Jul 2018 às 19:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Essa parte do dizer mal até nem era contigo... Eu só referi o facto de constatar que o ataque inicial está melhor bem como a vigilância. E não é uma questão de opinião. Dei exemplos na minha área que constatei. Aqui os carros da protecção civil andam sempre a correr as estradas da serra e do concelho... o que vejo é que as ignições não duram muito e são logo atacadas, mesmo nos dias que foram mais quentes... será que estou a dizer algum disparate? Faz-me confusão tratar-se mal os bombeiros, revolta-me!



Eu seria incapaz de falar mal dos bombeiros e digo, igualmente, que o facto de não haver mais incendios de grande dimensao este ano não tem nada a ver com o ataque inicial. Mais seria um insulto para os bombeiros dizer que as centenas de incêndios extintos rapidamente em anos anteriores adversos foram irrelevantes.E foram milhares os incêndios extintos muito rapidamente.
Já não é a primeira vez que deturpas o que os outros dizem, sempre pelos mesmos motivos: serem contra aquilo que tu pensas do ponto de vista ideológico.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2018 às 19:55)

vitamos disse:


> Eu seria incapaz de falar mal dos bombeiros e digo, igualmente, que o facto de não haver mais incendios de grande dimensao este ano não tem nada a ver com o ataque inicial. Mais seria um insulto para os bombeiros dizer que as centenas de incêndios extintos rapidamente em anos anteriores adversos foram irrelevantes.E foram milhares os incêndios extintos muito rapidamente.
> Já não é a primeira vez que deturpas o que os outros dizem, sempre pelos mesmos motivos: serem contra aquilo que tu pensas do ponto de vista ideológico.


Ideológico??? Eu só falei em bombeiros e que para mim o ataque inicial está a correr melhor este ano (podem concordar ou não mas é o que eu vejo), mas é trabalho deles! E para que conste nunca falei em governo nenhum, mas já agora para mim até se tem portado mal porque exige aos outros o que não faz! Mas por favor, dizeres que estou a levar a conversa para questões ideológicas é extremamente injusto!


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2018 às 20:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Essa parte do dizer mal até nem era contigo... Eu só referi o facto de constatar que o ataque inicial está melhor bem como a vigilância. E não é uma questão de opinião. Dei exemplos na minha área que constatei. Aqui os carros da protecção civil andam sempre a correr as estradas da serra e do concelho... o que vejo é que as ignições não duram muito e são logo atacadas, mesmo nos dias que foram mais quentes... será que estou a dizer algum disparate? Faz-me confusão tratar-se mal os bombeiros, revolta-me!



Tive o cuidado de ir reler os posts e não vi ninguém a falar mal ou tratar mal bombeiros nenhuns, confesso que não percebo o teu "nervosismo"... 

É sabido que como referiu o @Ricardo Carvalho que o problema em Portugal não está no ataque inicial que chega a extinguir perto 99% dos fogos, o problema é que os pouco mais de 1% que escapam, resultam em perto de 90% da área ardida.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2018 às 20:03)

Para mim chega e acaba agora!


----------



## bandevelugo (19 Jul 2018 às 22:04)

Esta troca de opiniões parecem-me ter origem em declarações recentes de funcionários da proteção civil de que não arde porque "o 'sistema' está muito melhor em 2018". 

Em minha opinião, estes responsáveis (?) só deveriam "fazer prognósticos" no fim do jogo: quantas dúzias de vezes, em anos anteriores, já não vimos responsáveis políticos e etc. fazerem afirmações de que "tudo está bem e melhorou face aos anos anteriores" só para serem desmentidos nas semanas seguintes pela dura realidade dos incêndios???

Há quantos anos isto se repete? Por que é que não se limitam a "avaliar o sistema" no fim do ano, como qualquer pessoa sensata e prudente?

Pior do que isto, é ninguém perceber que o sucesso a apagar fogos só está a ajudar a acumulação de lenhas e combustíveis por todo o lado, porque o ritmo a que se tiram esses combustíveis é muito inferior ao da acumulação.

Portanto o pretenso sucesso da proteção civil, bombeiros, etc. em 2018, na ausência do que deveria ser feito ao mesmo tempo na gestão das matas e matos é, simplesmente, a nossa desgraça nos próximos anos.

Mas o dinheiro tem que ir sempre para os sítios certos. E não chega para tudo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jul 2018 às 14:45)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2018 às 15:44)

Portugal vai enviar para a Suécia 2 aviões médios anfíbios e 1 módulo de combate a incêndios com capacidade de análise de comportamento e reconhecimento e avaliação, num total de 4 viaturas e 31 operacionais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2018 às 18:41)

2 IFs aqui na zona, distando 2km um do outro e 20 minutos entre o início de uma ocorrência e da outra 

38 operacionais, 10 viaturas e 1 MA no total das duas ocorrências, uma delas já resolvidas e a outra deve estar para breve. Apesar de haver informação de 1 MA, não o vi.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2018 às 09:58)

*Dois aviões da Proteção Civil vão vigiar aparecimento de IFs este fim de semana*
https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...imento-de-fogos-no-fim-de-semana-9619313.html


----------



## Orion (21 Jul 2018 às 10:28)

Outras realidades:



> *20,000*
> 
> MSB says the wildfires cover a total area of over 20,000 hectares. This is already a bigger area than that affected by the 2014 forest fire in Västmanland, which at the time was the country's largest forest fire in several decades.
> 
> ...



 https://www.thelocal.se/20180720/swedens-wildfires-in-numbers-facts-firefighters & https://www.thelocal.se/20180720/some-sweden-wildfires-impossible-to-extinguish

---

*Sweden's wildfires halved overnight and rain might be on the way*


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jul 2018 às 16:29)




----------



## Hawk (21 Jul 2018 às 16:39)

Hoje foi a 1a vez que se utilizou o helicóptero de combate a incêndios numa situação real na ilha da Madeira. Incêndio ao início da tarde na zona dos Terreiros, zonas altas da Ribeira Brava. Estavam já mobilizadas 2 corporacões de bombeiros. Cerca de 4 descargas e problema resolvido. Incêndio em rescaldo.


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Jul 2018 às 17:00)

IF em Pinhal Novo com muita extensão e com força... Muito vento no local.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2018 às 17:32)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF em Pinhal Novo com muita extensão e com força... Muito vento no local.


Tenho visibilidade para o mesmo desde Azeitão , já faltará pouco para entrar em resolução

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Jul 2018 às 18:04)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Tenho visibilidade para o mesmo desde Azeitão , já faltará pouco para entrar em resolução
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Já com 2 MA


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2018 às 18:26)

robinetinidol disse:


> Já com 2 MA


Piorou bastante na última meia-hora! Fiz estas fotos à cerca de 5 minutos! 
Teve praticamente apagado!










Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (21 Jul 2018 às 18:30)

*Fogo na A12 põe automobolistas a andar em contramão*

Chamas na zona de Palmela fizeram muitos condutores inverter a marcha. 

Um incêndio na zona de Palmela, junto à A12, está a ser combatido por 55 homens. As chamas e o muito fumo obrigaram alguns carros a inverter a marcha e andar em contramão.

O fogo numa zona de mato está a lavrar na freguesia de Pinhal Novo. O fumo é visível na A12 a auto-estrada que liga à Ponte Vasco da Gama. O trânsito esteve parado no sentido sul-norte.

O comandante nacional de operações da Protecção Civil, Rui Laranjeira, já disse á Renascença, que no local estão as autoridades a controlar a inversão de marcha dos veiculos . 
"O incêndio tem como ponto critico a A12 e o que está a ser tido em consideração, e houve várias pessoas que inverteram a marcha e isso está a ser controlado pelas autoridades no local", afirmou Rui Laranjeira.

Também no distrito de Castelo Branco em Vila Velha de Ródão, outros 25 bombeiros combatem as chamas

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/119434/fogo-na-a12-poe-automobolistas-a-andar-em-contramao


----------



## Toni Mau (21 Jul 2018 às 18:42)

Situacao perigosa no comboio ao atravessar o incendio. Vamos todos a cheirar a fumo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jul 2018 às 18:53)

*Trânsito na A12 cortado devido a fumo intenso de fogo no Pinhal Novo*
21 jul 2018 18:25

O trânsito na A12, perto do Pinhal Novo, no sentido Setúbal-Lisboa, foi hoje cortado devido a uma massa densa de fumo originária de um incêndio em mato que impede a visibilidade dos automobilistas.
...
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-devido-a-fumo-intenso-de-fogo-no-pinhal-novo


----------



## Toni Mau (21 Jul 2018 às 18:55)

Toni Mau disse:


> Situacao perigosa no comboio ao atravessar o incendio. Vamos todos a cheirar a fumo...


Imagens tiradas do comboio

http://ibb.co/fOKV4J
http://ibb.co/fi7Try


----------



## PedroGPRO (21 Jul 2018 às 19:00)

Foi chamado mais bombeiros ao TO  , chamas estão arder com intensidade em Setubal, Palmela .


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jul 2018 às 19:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jul 2018 às 19:03)

Parece que a situação está pior com o aumento do vento...


----------



## criz0r (21 Jul 2018 às 19:12)

Ainda no fim de semana vi esses 2 aviões no Hangar do Aeródromo de Ponte de Sor. 

Mais curioso é ver tanto manto rasteiro junto às faixas de rodagem e até no separador central. Grande limpeza..

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (21 Jul 2018 às 19:24)

Assistência polaca na Suécia


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2018 às 19:33)

*Palmela*: em resolução.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jul 2018 às 10:44)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jul 2018 às 13:13)

Uma das 2 aeronaves destacadas para fazer reconhecimento aéreo durante este fim-de-semana.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jul 2018 às 20:20)




----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2018 às 22:27)

o pasto está seco...

basta ter 3-4 dias com 35º-40ºC e humidades de 10% e recomeça tudo de novo.


----------



## Hawk (23 Jul 2018 às 11:25)

O mecanismo europeu de Protecção Civil parece estar mais oleado.

Estarmos na periferia da Europa não ajuda e o facto dos nossos vizinhos mais próximos também costumarem ter problemas ao mesmo tempo que nós também não ajuda. Recordo que nos últimos grandes incêndios em Outubro Portugal teve que esperar 3 dias para chegar ajuda de Itália...mas os números da ajuda à Suécia são surpreendentes: França, Alemanha, Polónia, Noruega, Portugal, Itália, Espanha e Lituânia. São estes os países que até agora enviaram ajuda aos suecos. Tanto quanto sei, sem vítimas mortais até agora. Se calhar a Bombardier pode pensar na reabertura da produção de Canadairs. Estes países agora "escaldados" de certeza que vão reagir ao novo normal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jul 2018 às 16:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jul 2018 às 19:05)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jul 2018 às 19:35)

Incêndio numa zona potencialmente perigosa, em 2004 foi mais ou menos para aqueles lados que o incêndio entrou serra do Caldeirão dentro, e dizimou mais de 20.000ha!! Ataque inicial à altura da perigosidade do mesmo!






68 operacionais com apenas 40 minutos de incêndio, esperemos que surta efeito!

Edit:Em resolução


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2018 às 21:57)

2 mortos confirmados pelas autoridades gregas para já, inúmeros feridos!

Fonte: *Meteo Trás os Montes*


Estas imagens fazem-nos relembrar a fatídica estrada da morte, em Pedrógão.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jul 2018 às 23:13)

Pedro1993 disse:


> 2 mortos confirmados pelas autoridades gregas para já, inúmeros feridos!
> 
> Fonte: *Meteo Trás os Montes*
> 
> ...


Completamente, estava a ler esta notícia e só me vinha a memória o dia 17 de Junho, e respectivamente o 15 de Outubro! Uma descordenação total! Dias que nunca esquecerei, e que espero que nunca mais se voltem a repetir! A minha solidariedade para com um país, e povo que já tive a felicidade de visitar,e que fui sempre muito bem tratado! 

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/119574/incendios-na-grecia-fazem-10-feridos-e-destroem-200-casas

De relembrar que a Grécia já passou por uma situação bem idêntica a nossa em 2007

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (24 Jul 2018 às 00:08)

Na Grécia aconteceu no passado, acontece hoje e...querem adivinhar?
Em Portugal aconteceu no passado, acontece "agora" e...querem adivinhar?
Dos poucos países que aprenderam com o passado estão a Espanha e a Itália


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jul 2018 às 09:06)

O amanhecer que nunca ninguém quer que  aconteça, mas que as noticias de ontem faziam temer que fosse acontecer!! 

*Incêndios fazem pelo menos 50 mortos e 156 feridos na Grécia*
*https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...am-pelo-menos-24-mortos-e-mais-de-100-feridos

*


----------



## criz0r (24 Jul 2018 às 09:20)

Horrível é o que se pode definir desse cenário. Imagens que nos fazem recuar a um triste passado bem recente.


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2018 às 09:59)




----------



## MSantos (24 Jul 2018 às 10:10)

Uma triste reedição do nosso fatídico Verão/Outono de 2017.


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2018 às 10:23)

As tais 26 pessoas que foram encontradas juntas mortas estavam a 15 metros do mar, estando separadas dele por um penhasco  http://www.keeptalkinggreece.com/2018/07/24/athens-wildfires-greece-july-2018/


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2018 às 10:30)

Já se vê editoriais de indignação.


----------



## hurricane (24 Jul 2018 às 10:32)

Orion disse:


> As tais 26 pessoas que foram encontradas juntas mortas estavam a 15 metros do mar, estando separadas dele por um penhasco  http://www.keeptalkinggreece.com/2018/07/24/athens-wildfires-greece-july-2018/


 É impossivel imaginar a aflicao de ver o fogo a aproximar-se e estar completamente encurralado. De facto contra a natureza continuamos a nao ter qualquer controlo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jul 2018 às 10:43)

criz0r disse:


> Horrível é o que se pode definir desse cenário. Imagens que nos fazem recuar a um triste passado bem recente.



Muito triste! As imagens que vão chegando , são cada vez mais dantescas! Tanta coisa nos traz a memória, e que todos esperamos nunca mais ver por cá! Tal como o @AJB disse, e muito bem, a Grécia não aprendeu nada em 11 anos, o combustível voltou a estar disponível para arder, e depois de 2007 com cerca de 80 vitimas, 2018 já segue com 50! Por cá, até ver começou a fazer.se alguma coisa, mas ainda vai existir muito mais para se fazer nós próximos anos , para não voltarmos a viver a reedição de 2017 , como o @MSantos escreveu, mas por cá novamente!


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2018 às 10:54)

Espanha envia 2 Canadairs e Chipre 60 bombeiros para a Grécia.


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2018 às 10:56)

Orion disse:


> As tais 26 pessoas que foram encontradas juntas mortas estavam a 15 metros do mar, estando separadas dele por um penhasco  http://www.keeptalkinggreece.com/2018/07/24/athens-wildfires-greece-july-2018/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jul 2018 às 11:06)

Algumas fotos da tragédia que já ascende aos 60 mortos  http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/mundo/2018-07-24-O-terror-na-Grecia-visto-pelo-Twitter


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jul 2018 às 11:07)

Portugal envia 50 elementos da Força Especial de Bombeiros para a Grécia


----------



## criz0r (24 Jul 2018 às 11:07)

@Ricardo Carvalho

Já se vê efectivamente algum trabalho muito positivo a ser desenvolvido por certos Municípios. São questões complicadas, que nunca serão resolvidas em 1 ou 2 anos mas sim em Décadas. É algo que já deveria ter sido feito pelos vários Governos anteriores mas infelizmente a reforma Florestal e a Desertificação do Interior nunca foram temas prioritários. Este ano, tirando o facto de estarmos a assistir a um Verão relativamente normal, verdade seja dita que tem sido feito um ataque inicial musculado e eficaz aos incêndios que têm surgido. Ainda assim, já tive a oportunidade de viajar este ano pela zona centro e continua a verificar-se algum desleixo em zonas históricamente perigosas. O concelho de Mação a exemplo disso, os Eucaliptos estão a rebentar a uma velocidade impressionante e o mato em certos pontos já atinge alturas consideráveis junto ás Nacionais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2018 às 12:34)

Um verdadeiro cenário de horror e tristeza.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 14:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 14:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Um verdadeiro cenário de horror e tristeza.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jul 2018 às 15:30)

criz0r disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho
> 
> Já se vê efectivamente algum trabalho muito positivo a ser desenvolvido por certos Municípios. São questões complicadas, que nunca serão resolvidas em 1 ou 2 anos mas sim em Décadas. É algo que já deveria ter sido feito pelos vários Governos anteriores mas infelizmente a reforma Florestal e a Desertificação do Interior nunca foram temas prioritários. Este ano, tirando o facto de estarmos a assistir a um Verão relativamente normal, verdade seja dita que tem sido feito um ataque inicial musculado e eficaz aos incêndios que têm surgido. Ainda assim, já tive a oportunidade de viajar este ano pela zona centro e continua a verificar-se algum desleixo em zonas históricamente perigosas. O concelho de Mação a exemplo disso, os Eucaliptos estão a rebentar a uma velocidade impressionante e o mato em certos pontos já atinge alturas consideráveis junto ás Nacionais.



A reforma florestal, e a desertificação já são problemas com décadas no nosso país, e foram sempre postos debaixo do tapete pelos sucessivos governos! Depois do que aconteceu o ano passado, isso não poderia voltar a acontecer! Agora claro, já sabemos que vai demorar anos! O importante é nunca nos desviarmos desse caminho, mesmo fazendo coisas de forma errada, e elas vão, e estão a ser feitas! Mas estão a ser feitas, o que já é muito em relação ao nosso passado neste tema! Mas vou esperar para ver, já que ouvi o mesmo depois de 2003 e 2005 e acabou tudo  por ficar na gaveta!  Ainda à cerca de 1 mês passei na zona de Pedrogão e o cenário é igual, eucaliptos já com cerca de meio-metro, alguns bem maiores Por Mação não conheço a realidade, mas confirmo o que tu dizes, pela voz do presidente da autarquia Vasco Estrela ontem mesmo, onde confessou que a única coisa que tem sido feita é a reconstrução das casas de primeira habitação, a floresta essa! Está por sua conta e riscoEm relação ao ataque inicial, sinceramente acho que ainda não podemos fazer isso tipo de comparações porque o DECIR ainda não foi posto verdadeiramente posto a prova, e esperamos que não o seja!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 15:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 15:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 15:43)

*At least 74 people have been killed in wildfires raging close to Athens since Monday, a Greek fire brigade official said on Tuesday.

At least 187 people, including 23 children, have been injured. The number of missing persons was still unclear.*

The number outpaces the death toll of 2007, one of the worst on record, where about 70 individuals died from fires in the southern Peloponnese region.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 16:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 16:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 17:53)




----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2018 às 19:33)

*Greece: Drone footage reveals aftermath of wildfire*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 20:03)




----------



## robinetinidol (24 Jul 2018 às 20:11)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incêndio numa zona potencialmente perigosa, em 2004 foi mais ou menos para aqueles lados que o incêndio entrou serra do Caldeirão dentro, e dizimou mais de 20.000ha!! Ataque inicial à altura da perigosidade do mesmo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


também reparei! Foi o IF São Bernabé, que foi até Silves e entrou ainda na zona WE do IF 2012 Tavira.


----------



## robinetinidol (24 Jul 2018 às 20:19)

O paradigma para estes próximos anos, incluindo o atual, em Portugal, parece estar, invariavelmente, voltado para ocorrências repentinas e de grande violência, que percorrem grandes áreas em pouco tempo e elevam a destruição a pontos nunca antes vistos. Nem são 3 meses com constante número de ocorrências. Diria que é uma espécie de "ondas de Incêndio súbitas" que aparecem repentinamente e destroem tudo o que apanham, para depois haver períodos de acalmia, contraste absoluto, para, novamente, quando apertam as condições, vir novamente uma segunda "onda". Ou seja, leva me a crer que há uma maior intermitência, contraste, instabilidade, e severidade, um paradigma bastante diferente, a par com o aquecimento global. Até pode haver uma maior organização, eficácia no combate, maior formação, maior capacidade de resposta, mas quando se forma o "pico" da ocorrência, pouco ou nada há a fazer. Além disso, e a título de exemplo, os EUA, com um cenário económico e de resposta completamente diferente, têm incêndios extremamente violentos, que "lambem" 50 000 ha facilmente ( para não falar daqueles 200 000 ha +). O que há em comum? Isto: latitude igual ( condições climáticas semelhantes); ignição; matéria para combustão. E oxigénio.


----------



## robinetinidol (24 Jul 2018 às 20:32)

E ao que parece, a partir de 30 Julho, Portugal vai estar num cenário muito delicado e perigoso, em termos de meteorologia. Aqueles 1,2,3 Agosto, semelhantes aos de há 15 anos atrás, em 2003, altura de início de alguns dos grandes incêndios de 2003.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jul 2018 às 20:39)

Resumos diários dos últimos dias em Atenas. Temperaturas máximas superiores a 38ºC nos dias 22 e 23, e rajada máxima *superior a 100km/h* ontem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2018 às 21:07)

robinetinidol disse:


> também reparei! Foi o IF São Bernabé, que foi até Silves e entrou ainda na zona WE do IF 2012 Tavira.



Esse incêndio em 2004, as condições meteorológicas eram muito adversas, com vento de Norte e temperaturas excessivamente altas, foi na altura em que Faro registou a máxima mais alta da sua história com 44.3ºC e uma mínima de 32.2ºC, esse incêndio parou na zona de Barranco do Velho na N2. Foi um pesadelo autêntico esses dias no Algarve.

O incêndio na Grécia, faz lembrar-me a zona de Albufeira/Carvoeiro, com as casas em cima da falésia. 

Em Portugal, este ano já tivemos uma prova como as coisas não funcionaram bem, no sábado passado na A12, os condutores que circulavam nessa auto-estrada fizeram inversão de marcha, porque gerou-se o pânico e é o salve-se quem puder, se ocorrer uma situação mais grave as autoridades têm que estar bem preparadas e alertadas para os perigos que um incêndio cause, porque as memórias do ano passado e este ano a Grécia está a viver, qualquer ser humano numa situação limite quer é salvar-se mesmo que isso possa causar perigo aos outros que circulam nas vias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 21:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 21:37)

robinetinidol disse:


> O paradigma para estes próximos anos, incluindo o atual, em Portugal, parece estar, invariavelmente, voltado para ocorrências repentinas e de grande violência, que percorrem grandes áreas em pouco tempo e elevam a destruição a pontos nunca antes vistos. Nem são 3 meses com constante número de ocorrências. Diria que é uma espécie de "ondas de Incêndio súbitas" que aparecem repentinamente e destroem tudo o que apanham, para depois haver períodos de acalmia, contraste absoluto, para, novamente, quando apertam as condições, vir novamente uma segunda "onda". Ou seja, leva me a crer que há uma maior intermitência, contraste, instabilidade, e severidade, um paradigma bastante diferente, a par com o aquecimento global. Até pode haver uma maior organização, eficácia no combate, maior formação, maior capacidade de resposta, mas quando se forma o "pico" da ocorrência, pouco ou nada há a fazer. Além disso, e a título de exemplo, os EUA, com um cenário económico e de resposta completamente diferente, têm incêndios extremamente violentos, que "lambem" 50 000 ha facilmente ( para não falar daqueles 200 000 ha +). O que há em comum? Isto: latitude igual ( condições climáticas semelhantes); ignição; matéria para combustão. E oxigénio.


De facto condições extremamente complicadas... contra isto só me lembro dos abrigos subterrâneos como existem para os tornados nos Estados Unidos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 22:17)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jul 2018 às 22:33)

Nos próximos dias parecem haver condições favoráveis à ocorrência de chuva forte e trovoada na Grécia. Vamos ver se não temos duas tragédias seguidas, a segunda consequência da primeira.


----------



## robinetinidol (24 Jul 2018 às 23:04)

Temperaturas de 43-45ºC no Vale do Tejo e Alentejo.
Zona Ourém - Tomar com cor de 46ºC +
- Lusa Meteo


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 23:08)

robinetinidol disse:


> Temperaturas de 43-45ºC no Vale do Tejo e Alentejo.
> Zona Ourém - Tomar com cor de 46ºC +
> - Lusa Meteo


Não estou a gostar nada disto! Situação potencialmente muito perigosa! Com o vento de leste qualquer fogacho pode passar a incêndio incontrolável num instante...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jul 2018 às 23:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esse incêndio em 2004, as condições meteorológicas eram muito adversas, com vento de Norte e temperaturas excessivamente altas, foi na altura em que Faro registou a máxima mais alta da sua história com 44.3ºC e uma mínima de 32.2ºC, esse incêndio parou na zona de Barranco do Velho na N2. Foi um pesadelo autêntico esses dias no Algarve.
> 
> O incêndio na Grécia, faz lembrar-me a zona de Albufeira/Carvoeiro, com as casas em cima da falésia.
> 
> Em Portugal, este ano já tivemos uma prova como as coisas não funcionaram bem, no sábado passado na A12, os condutores que circulavam nessa auto-estrada fizeram inversão de marcha, porque gerou-se o pânico e é o salve-se quem puder, se ocorrer uma situação mais grave as autoridades têm que estar bem preparadas e alertadas para os perigos que um incêndio cause, porque as memórias do ano passado e este ano a Grécia está a viver, qualquer ser humano  numa situação limite quer é salvar-se mesmo que isso possa causar perigo aos outros que circulam nas vias.



Estava de férias no Algarve nessa altura na zona de Quarteira e o ar era irrespirável, chovia cinza! Um calor extremo de dia, e de noite! Aliás, 2004 foi o ano que pessoalmente me marcou mais em relação a IF, nesse mesmo mês de Julho, e já  depois de ter sido evacuado com a minha família da praia de Galapos na Arrábida um dia antes, ia eu a caminho de Coimbra, quando me aconteceu exatamente a mesma situação que referiste em relação às pessoas em contramão na A12, na altura aconteceu me o mesmo num incêndio perto da A1 em Torres Novas  Posso dizer que apanhei dos maiores sustos da minha vida, não por causa do IF , mas sim dos carros em contramão! Depois de tudo o que aconteceu o ano passado, até consigo perceber um bocado o pânico das pessoas, mas fazer inversão de marcha numa auto-estrada será muito provavelmente mais perigoso do que atravessar o incêndio! Contudo as autoridades têm muita culpa do que aconteceu! Tenho uma pessoa amiga que passou no local antes da confusão acontecer, e a única entidade presente no local era um carro da brisa a dizer "incêndio, reduza a velocidade! A GNR chegou já depois das pessoas inverterem a marcha! Na minha opinião o incêndio foi subestimado por se tratar de um terreno agrícola , no ataque inicial não foi usado o helicóptero sediado em Grândola, e depois quando as coisas sairam fora de controle, tiveram a espera dos 2 fire-boss sediados em Ponte de Sôr Felizmente correu tudo bem


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (24 Jul 2018 às 23:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não estou a gostar nada disto! Situação potencialmente muito perigosa! Com o vento de leste qualquer fogacho pode passar a incêndio incontrolável num instante...


se bem que deve estar sobreestimado.. Não acredito que seja assim... mas, mesmo assim, aos 40ºC penso que não escapa a maioria da região centro e do Sul ...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jul 2018 às 23:14)

robinetinidol disse:


> Temperaturas de 43-45ºC no Vale do Tejo e Alentejo.
> Zona Ourém - Tomar com cor de 46ºC +
> - Lusa Meteo


Vamos ter calma pessoal, ainda estamos a muitos dias de um "possível " evento extremo de calor, mas muita coisa ainda pode mudar , e deus queira que mude! Calor sim, mas extremos destes não precisamos dele para nada! 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## PedroGPRO (24 Jul 2018 às 23:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não estou a gostar nada disto! Situação potencialmente muito perigosa! Com o vento de leste qualquer fogacho pode passar a incêndio incontrolável num instante...


As previsões indicam um inicio de agosto de temperaturas altas, o risco de incêndio irá aumentar com certeza, só espero que nao aconteça nenhuma tragédia.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jul 2018 às 00:36)

Para tanto alarmismo já basta a comunicação social...
Não faz sentido nenhum comparar a situação muito mais favorável do ano passado com a situação dos próximos dias (se é que se vão mesmo registar esses valores de temperatura)...


----------



## AJB (25 Jul 2018 às 01:10)

A situação, eventual, sinótica da próxima semana será de acompanhar naturalmente.
No entanto, ela seria de PARTICULAR preocupação, se vivessemos 2 das seguintes situações:
- seca meteo, com consequente agravamento dos sub indices de comportamento do fogo e naturalmente do FWI;
- se não houvessem ENORMES áreas ardidas de 2017 no Centro, quer a par do sul, são as zonas geográficas onde a configuração sinótica que se perspetiva é potenciadora de GIF's (grandes incendios florestais);
Mais preocupante será, eventualmente, acompanhar a duraÇao do episódio. Esse sim, mais que a magnitude pontual, será de extrema relavancia.
É apenas a minha opinião, mas o futuro dirá...


----------



## AJB (25 Jul 2018 às 01:14)

robinetinidol disse:


> O paradigma para estes próximos anos, incluindo o atual, em Portugal, parece estar, invariavelmente, voltado para ocorrências repentinas e de grande violência, que percorrem grandes áreas em pouco tempo e elevam a destruição a pontos nunca antes vistos. Nem são 3 meses com constante número de ocorrências. Diria que é uma espécie de "ondas de Incêndio súbitas" que aparecem repentinamente e destroem tudo o que apanham, para depois haver períodos de acalmia, contraste absoluto, para, novamente, quando apertam as condições, vir novamente uma segunda "onda". Ou seja, leva me a crer que há uma maior intermitência, contraste, instabilidade, e severidade, um paradigma bastante diferente, a par com o aquecimento global. Até pode haver uma maior organização, eficácia no combate, maior formação, maior capacidade de resposta, mas quando se forma o "pico" da ocorrência, pouco ou nada há a fazer. Além disso, e a título de exemplo, os EUA, com um cenário económico e de resposta completamente diferente, têm incêndios extremamente violentos, que "lambem" 50 000 ha facilmente ( para não falar daqueles 200 000 ha +). O que há em comum? Isto: latitude igual ( condições climáticas semelhantes); ignição; matéria para combustão. E oxigénio.


Clima mediterrâneo...estacao seca coincide com a estação quente.
Solução?
Não ha!
Ha mitigação, com a gestão estrategica de combustiveis...e não esta treta das faixas e faixinhas de 10, 50...


----------



## AJB (25 Jul 2018 às 01:15)

robinetinidol disse:


> E ao que parece, a partir de 30 Julho, Portugal vai estar num cenário muito delicado e perigoso, em termos de meteorologia. Aqueles 1,2,3 Agosto, semelhantes aos de há 15 anos atrás, em 2003, altura de início de alguns dos grandes incêndios de 2003.


Nada nada semelhante, apenas por esta questão: seca meteo...em 2003 havia, em 2018 nem por perto está, felizmente!


----------



## AJB (25 Jul 2018 às 01:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> De facto condições extremamente complicadas... contra isto só me lembro dos abrigos subterrâneos como existem para os tornados nos Estados Unidos.


Chegar aí é chegar à armadilha do fogo!
Os tornados são imitigáveis...o fogo não o é...


----------



## robinetinidol (25 Jul 2018 às 01:58)

AJB disse:


> Nada nada semelhante, apenas por esta questão: seca meteo...em 2003 havia, em 2018 nem por perto está, felizmente!


Claro, estava a referir-me às Temperaturas e coincidência dos dias... claro que o índice de seca, ISI, disponibilidade para arder... não se compara, mesmo assim.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2018 às 08:55)




----------



## remember (25 Jul 2018 às 08:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> Para tanto alarmismo já basta a comunicação social...
> Não faz sentido nenhum comparar a situação muito mais favorável do ano passado com a situação dos próximos dias (se é que se vão mesmo registar esses valores de temperatura)...



Totalmente de acordo... Parece que a "possível" onda de calor é algo nunca vivido por estas paragens!
Podia era não vir logo assim tão extremo, mas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2018 às 09:21)




----------



## Orion (25 Jul 2018 às 09:38)

Na Grécia, como em Portugal, é/foi a 'direita' a responsável pelos incêndios e pelas mortes.



> Greek fire service officers and retired firefighters point to an unprepared state mechanism and the absence of an emergency plan as the main culprits behind the tragedy in eastern Attica, dismissing suggestions by government officials of a deliberate arson plan aimed at destabilizing the country.





> Responding to rumors and speculation that Monday’s fires were the result of an organized arson plot, the same sources note that it is not unusual during the fire season for there to be as many as 10 conflagrations in the Attica area. They also point to witness testimony that the Kineta blaze was started by sparks seen coming from power pylons.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2018 às 10:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Já aumentou para 80 mortos. 

Entretanto fui falar com o Presidente da Junta e os bombeiros de São Mamede para a previsão de temperaturas altas com vento de leste a partir do dia 31 Julho. Os bombeiros tinham acabado de receber o alerta. O Presidente da Junta agradeceu muito porque isso ia ajudar a tomar decisões antecipadamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2018 às 11:13)

*Onda de calor vai agravar-se esta semana. Risco máximo de incêndios na Europa*
24.07.2018 às 10h33

*Previsões meteorológicas indicam que as temperaturas máximas vão aumentar em Espanha, França, Alemanha, Holanda e Suécia na próxima quinta e sexta-feira*
*... http://expresso.sapo.pt/internacion...isco-maximo-de-incendios-na-Europa#gs.jM5EWxM*


----------



## Hawk (25 Jul 2018 às 14:59)

Os suecos estão a combater os fogos com caças e bombas...

https://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/a/p6jWbo/filmen-som-visar-nar-bomben-har-slappts


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2018 às 20:30)

Hawk disse:


> Os suecos estão a combater os fogos com caças e bombas...
> 
> https://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/a/p6jWbo/filmen-som-visar-nar-bomben-har-slappts


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2018 às 21:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2018 às 10:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2018 às 10:32)

*Será este agora o novo normal?*


----------



## srr (27 Jul 2018 às 11:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Será este agora o novo normal?*



Isto refere se a que ? pode explicar o contexto ?


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2018 às 11:40)

srr disse:


> Isto refere se a que ? pode explicar o contexto ?


Sim, são os fogos na Califórnia que estão com um desenvolvimento demasiado rápido e a cercar várias povoações sem as pessoas conseguirem fugir. Estão mais posts no seguimento da América do norte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2018 às 14:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, são os fogos na Califórnia que estão com um desenvolvimento demasiado rápido e a cercar várias povoações sem as pessoas conseguirem fugir. Estão mais posts no seguimento da América do norte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2018 às 10:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2018 às 14:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2018 às 16:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2018 às 16:05)




----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2018 às 16:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Será este agora o novo normal?*



A Califórnia tem algo como 13 milhões de hectares de floresta e tem um clima ao estilo português. Estás à espera de um ano sem incêndios que afetem povoações situadas, literalmente, no meio da mata?


----------



## bandevelugo (28 Jul 2018 às 16:39)

Este pirocúmulo é impressionante. Fogo de Redding, na Califórnia. 

https://4k4oijnpiu3l4c3h-zippykid.n...oads/2018/07/pyrocumulous-cloud-carr-fire.jpg


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2018 às 16:46)

bandevelugo disse:


> Este pirocúmulo é impressionante. Fogo de Redding, na Califórnia.
> 
> https://4k4oijnpiu3l4c3h-zippykid.n...oads/2018/07/pyrocumulous-cloud-carr-fire.jpg


Tenho estado a postar sobre isso no seguimento da América do Norte...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2018 às 17:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2018 às 18:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2018 às 18:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2018 às 18:53)

Orion disse:


> A Califórnia tem algo como 13 milhões de hectares de floresta e tem um clima ao estilo português. Estás à espera de um ano sem incêndios que afetem povoações situadas, literalmente, no meio da mata?


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2018 às 22:04)




----------



## MSantos (29 Jul 2018 às 01:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Esta malta devia pensar em regressar, ao que tudo indica as coisas vão aquecer por aqui na próxima semana...


----------



## PedroGPRO (29 Jul 2018 às 01:10)

Até assusta ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jul 2018 às 14:04)




----------



## PedroGPRO (29 Jul 2018 às 15:20)

Ataque inicial muito forte , incêndio em zona de mato .


----------



## Zorros (29 Jul 2018 às 15:33)

Possivelmente meios que estavam empenhados no incendio industrial a decorrer na mesma zona. É possível que haja alguma ligação entre estas cuas ocorrências. Alguém neste fórum que esteja na zona para confirmar?


----------



## JCARL (29 Jul 2018 às 15:33)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Ataque inicial muito forte , incêndio em zona de mato .


Não é só mato. O fogo começou na zona de armazenamento da estilha da Celtejo


----------



## PedroGPRO (29 Jul 2018 às 15:37)

JCARL disse:


> Não é só mato. O fogo começou na zona de armazenamento da estilha da Celtejo


Exatamente , foi numa zona de armazem e deve ter alastrado para a zona de mato .


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jul 2018 às 15:38)

Sim, parecem ser da mesma coisa, as duas ocorrências estão no mesmo lugar.


----------



## JCARL (29 Jul 2018 às 15:39)

Quando puder coloco umas fotos.


----------



## JCARL (29 Jul 2018 às 15:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, parecem ser da mesma coisa, as duas ocorrências estão no mesmo lugar.


O que está à arder na envolvente foi provocado por projecções


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jul 2018 às 16:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jul 2018 às 16:02)




----------



## PedroGPRO (29 Jul 2018 às 16:09)

Incêndio em Castelo Branco
Estado : Resolução


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2018 às 17:39)

Fábrica da Celtejo fogo no parque estilha.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jul 2018 às 17:46)

105 operacionais. A ocorrência do incêndio não está resolvida, apenas a da projeção para o mato. Ainda está em curso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2018 às 17:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> 105 operacionais. A ocorrência do incêndio não está resolvida, apenas a da projeção para o mato. Ainda está em curso.



Esta ocorrencia tem estado a ser acompanhada em direto pela CMTV, e pelo que falaram á pouco, não foi projecção de incendio para o mato, até porque o jornalista nem sequer sabia desse incendio em mato.
Entretanto os meios aéreos já foram reforçados, com mais 1 meio.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jul 2018 às 17:52)

Então a ocorrência em mato pode ter sido um relato inicial que foi aberto como ocorrência, sendo essa da indústria e oficina a ocorrência "real".


----------



## JCARL (29 Jul 2018 às 17:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, parecem ser da mesma coisa, as duas ocorrências estão no mesmo lugar.


O que está à arder na envolvente foi provocado por projecções


Pedro1993 disse:


> Esta ocorrencia tem estado a ser acompanhada em direto pela CMTV, e pelo que falaram á pouco, não foi projecção de incendio para o mato, até porque o jornalista nem sequer sabia desse incendio em mato.
> Entretanto os meios aéreos já foram reforçados, com mais 1 meio.



Pois não, ele estava do outro lado da fábrica (a que está voltada para a povoação).
Começou a arder perto do armazenamento de estilha e depois propagou-se por uma zona de vale em direcção à EMS.
O vento estava de +-Sul na altura. Neste momento está de Norte/Noroeste


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2018 às 17:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> Então a ocorrência em mato pode ter sido um relato inicial que foi aberto como ocorrência, sendo essa da indústria e oficina a ocorrência "real".



Ou pode ser 2 ocorrencias distintas, o jornalista quando lhe perguntaram isso ele até falou que a área é vasta em Vila Velha de Rodão, e ele rodou mesmo a camara em redor da fábrica, e não se via fumo de mais lado nenhum, excepto o que saia da fábrica.


----------



## JCARL (29 Jul 2018 às 17:57)

Aqui vão algumas fotos do incêndio na Celtejo visto de Leste:


----------



## JCARL (29 Jul 2018 às 17:59)

Fotos do incêndio na Celtejo visto de Leste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2018 às 18:01)

JCARL disse:


> Aqui vão algumas fotos do incêndio na Celtejo visto de Leste:



Aqui consegue-se ver mesmo o volume brutal e a sua altura bem elevada de estilha que estão aí armazenados.
Uma valente carga térmica que dará muito trabalho para os próximos dias.
Esta estilha serve para alimentar as caldeira aí da fábrica, ou será apenas os restos que ficam depois de aproveitar os eucaliptos.
Sabes se o local que está a servir de estaleiro, onde estão a colocar a lamas retiradas do fundo do rio Tejo, situa-se aqui na imediações da fábrica, ou se ainda é distante.


----------



## JCARL (29 Jul 2018 às 18:02)

Fotos do incêndio na Celtejo visto de Leste:


----------



## JCARL (29 Jul 2018 às 18:04)

Fotos do incêndio na Celtejo visto de Leste:


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jul 2018 às 18:05)




----------



## JCARL (29 Jul 2018 às 18:05)

Fotos do incêndio na Celtejo visto de Leste:


----------



## JCARL (29 Jul 2018 às 18:07)

Fotos do incêndio na Celtejo visto de Leste:


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jul 2018 às 18:09)

Já baixou o número de meios.


----------



## JCARL (29 Jul 2018 às 18:09)

Fotos do incêndio na Celtejo visto de Leste (projecção a nordeste):


----------



## JCARL (29 Jul 2018 às 18:11)

Fotos do incêndio na Celtejo visto de Leste (projecção a nordeste):


----------



## JCARL (29 Jul 2018 às 18:17)

Fotos do incêndio na Celtejo visto de Leste (projecção a nordeste):


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jul 2018 às 18:28)

*Três bombeiros feridos em incêndio na fábrica da Celtejo em Vila Velha de Ródão *

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/de...vila-velha-de-rodao-em-chamas?ref=HP_Destaque


----------



## JCARL (29 Jul 2018 às 20:01)

Mais fotos do incêndio na Celtejo (visto de Leste):


----------



## JCARL (29 Jul 2018 às 20:03)

Mais fotos do incêndio na Celtejo (visto de Leste):


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jul 2018 às 20:19)

A Suécia elogia o trabalho dos portugueses no combate aos incêndios e a sua eficácia! Diz que os nossos aviões são mais eficazes que os italianos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jul 2018 às 20:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


*Patriot #WeAreTheNRA*‏@Aan_ath 13 minHá 13 minutos
Em resposta a @Daan5583 @SoCaPaul e 
Overgrown, invasive and dead trees cause small fires to turn into #*CarrFire*


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2018 às 20:55)

Mais uns veículos de grande capacidade, desta vez do distrito de Santarém, a caminho de Vila Velha de Ródão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jul 2018 às 21:51)




----------



## KarluZ (29 Jul 2018 às 23:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A Suécia elogia o trabalho dos portugueses no combate aos incêndios e a sua eficácia! Diz que os nossos aviões são mais eficazes que os italianos.



Você se calhar não sabe que Portugal não tem meios aereos próprios ? São todos alugados a empresas portuguesas e estrangeiras, mesmo nas portuguesas penso que a maioria de cá são apenas helis ligeiros como os AS350 Ecureuil.
Os Fire boss AT-802A que foram para a Suécia são alugados a uma empresa espanhola mas até podiam ser italianos, franceses, etc

Em Abril o António Costa disse que o Estado não seria capturado pelos cartel dos meios aéreos mas depois foi fazer ajustes directos com eles à pressa





Hawk disse:


> O mecanismo europeu de Protecção Civil parece estar mais oleado.
> Estarmos na periferia da Europa não ajuda e o facto dos nossos vizinhos mais próximos também costumarem ter problemas ao mesmo tempo que nós também não ajuda. Recordo que nos últimos grandes incêndios em Outubro Portugal teve que esperar 3 dias para chegar ajuda de Itália...mas os números da ajuda à Suécia são surpreendentes: França, Alemanha, Polónia, Noruega, Portugal, Itália, Espanha e Lituânia. São estes os países que até agora enviaram ajuda aos suecos. Tanto quanto sei, sem vítimas mortais até agora. Se calhar a Bombardier pode pensar na reabertura da produção de Canadairs. Estes países agora "escaldados" de certeza que vão reagir ao novo normal.



O fabrico e manutenção dos Canadair foi adquirido pela Viking Air e eles já tem adquirido usados com pouco uso para modernização e revenda, a empresa tem estado à espera de encomendas firmes para lançar um novo modelo mas até agora apenas o Chile se comprometeu. Se calhar até se arranjavam bons descontos como clientes iniciais.

O governo anterior deixou pronto um plano de compra de meios próprios que teria significativo apoio de fundos comunitários mas que o atual governo deixou na gaveta por razões incompreensiveis.
Uma aquisição destas entre encomenda e entrega leva anos e já devia estar em andamento mas as prioridades são outras...


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jul 2018 às 08:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jul 2018 às 09:54)




----------



## MSantos (30 Jul 2018 às 11:35)

É com muita preocupação que olho para as previsões meteorológicas para os próximos dias, aliado ao forte calor temos condições convectivas com gradiente térmico vertical elevado. Os fogos que surgirem podem progredir rapidamente tornando-se convenctivos e não são de descartar trovoadas secas... Perigo, muito perigo!


----------



## criz0r (30 Jul 2018 às 12:30)

MSantos disse:


> É com muita preocupação que olho para as previsões meteorológicas para os próximos dias, aliado ao forte calor temos condições convectivas com gradiente térmico vertical elevado. Os fogos que surgirem podem progredir rapidamente tornando-se convenctivos e não são de descartar trovoadas secas... Perigo, muito perigo!



Excluindo o facto, de ainda existir alguma verdura e não existir qualquer índice de seca meteorológica que possa servir como elemento apaziguador de eventuais incêndios florestais, as condições actuais serão muito idênticas ou talvez piores que as do ano passado. Humidade inferior a 20% / Temperaturas absurdas / Possibilidade de convecção (dependente da concentração de poeiras em suspensão) e vento moderado a forte acima dos 500m. Duro teste ao dispositivo pós 2017.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jul 2018 às 12:43)

criz0r disse:


> Excluindo o facto, de ainda existir alguma verdura e não existir qualquer índice de seca meteorológica que possa servir como elemento apaziguador de eventuais incêndios florestais, as condições actuais serão muito idênticas ou talvez piores que as do ano passado. Humidade inferior a 20% / Temperaturas absurdas / Possibilidade de convecção (dependente da concentração de poeiras em suspensão) e vento moderado a forte acima dos 500m. Duro teste ao dispositivo pós 2017.



As condições o ano passado formam piores, principalmente em Outubro, com ventos quentes, secos e muito fortes de Sul originados pelo furacão Ophelia que passou ao largo e à secura extrema da vegetação.

O ataque inicial vai ser preponderante, as ignições que escaparem poderão demorar dias a ser controladas.... Vai ser uma prova de fogo na verdadeira acepção da palavra para todo o dispositivo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jul 2018 às 13:53)

*Sem palavras...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jul 2018 às 13:57)

*Governo retira aviões da Suécia para enfrentar onda de calor em Portugal*
Rodolfo Alexandre Reis
12:28
*Em comunicado o Ministério da Administração Interna (MAI) informa que "face à previsão de agravamento das condições meteorológicas e de risco de incêndio nos próximos dias, está prevista na próxima quarta-feira, dia 1 de agosto, a saída da Suécia dos 2 aviões anfíbios médios que ajudaram a combater os fogos naquele país".*
*... http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...ra-enfrentar-onda-de-calor-em-portugal-339459*


----------



## criz0r (30 Jul 2018 às 16:13)

MSantos disse:


> As condições o ano passado formam piores, principalmente em Outubro, com ventos quentes, secos e muito fortes de Sul originados pelo furacão Ophelia que passou ao largo e à secura extrema da vegetação.



Sim sem dúvida, referia-me basicamente aos Incêndios de Junho e ao nível da atmosfera. Em matéria de combustiveis disponíveis, a situação é bem diferente da do ano passado e o mapa de seca espelha isso mesmo. O dispositivo será eficaz consoante o nº de ignições e a sua distribuição espacial.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2018 às 16:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Governo retira aviões da Suécia para enfrentar onda de calor em Portugal



Sem dúvida uma atitude sensata da parte do MAI 



criz0r disse:


> O dispositivo será eficaz consoante o nº de ignições e a sua distribuição espacial.



Completamente, com condições destas facilmente um número elevado de ignições em pouco tempo , irá provocar uma falência no dispositivo rapidamente, e com naturalidade! E não estou a falar de 500 ocorrências não, acho que com condições destas bem menos que isso, temo que chegará! Vamos acreditar que não, apesar de tudo as condições são bem mais favoráveis, que em outras situações extremas que já tivemos no passado! Agora se a coisa se prolonga como os modelos já começam a querer mostrar que sim, mesmo que com menos intensidade , ai tudo pode ,e vai complicar.se muito!


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2018 às 16:43)

E sempre que o calor aperta alguma coisa e o vento a soprar, e já arde neste momento o parque da empresa de reciclagem Resitejo, na Chamusca, assim tem sido nos ultimos anos. Vejo daqui já ao longe a coluna de fumo negro.
Na ocorrencia estão já dede as 16:04,  45 operacionais e 14 veículos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jul 2018 às 19:00)




----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2018 às 21:31)

Tenho observado, nomeadamente ontem e hoje, os proprietários muito atarefados a limparem os terrenos com corta-mato, e na criação de zonas de corta e fogo e aceiros, em volta dos seus terrenos, este calor está a deixar as pessoas preocupadas e apreesivas.
Esperemos que passe depressa estes dias, e que corra tudo da melhor maneira, sem incidentes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2018 às 22:13)

*Incêndio na Celtejo está longe de chegar ao fim*

Bombeiros não conseguem prever o fim das chamas, porque os restos de madeira em combustão na fábrica de Vila Velha de Rodão são praticamente impossíveis de apagar. Durante o combate ao fogo cinco bombeiros ficaram feridos.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...nge-de-chegar-ao-fim/5b5f630f0cf2532cd6ca89d6

Tendo em conta que as pilhas tem 20 metros de altura, a tarefa não será nada fácil, são milhares de toneladas de estilha em combustão.
E ao que parece o incendio deu-se por auto combustão, devido ao calor e ao vento, pois o material começa a fermentar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2018 às 22:23)

Respect ‍






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2018 às 17:51)

Ataque inicial bem forte num incêndio em Tomar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jul 2018 às 17:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ataque inicial bem forte num incêndio em Tomar.



Em resolução


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2018 às 19:33)

*Incêndios: Proteção Civil estende alerta especial a seis distritos do norte e centro*
31 jul 2018 19:12

A Proteção Civil vai estender, a partir das 00:00 quarta-feira, o estado de alerta especial relativo aos meios de combate a incêndio aos distritos do Porto, Leiria, Aveiro, Braga, Viana do Castelo e Coimbra, foi hoje anunciado.

O anúncio foi feito pela segunda comandante operacional nacional, Patrícia Gaspar, em declarações aos jornalistas na sede da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil, em Carnaxide, Oeiras.

Os seis distritos vão passar, a partir das 00:00, para o alerta amarelo da Proteção Civil, o segundo mais grave numa escala de quatro.

O estado de alerta especial do Sistema Integrado de Operações de Proteção e Socorro, que define a "prontidão e mobilização das estruturas, forças e unidades de proteção e socorro em conformidade com os riscos associados", já vigorava nos distritos do interior do país, que passam, a partir das 00:00 de hoje, para alerta laranja, o terceiro mais grave.

A Proteção Civil justifica os procedimentos com o agravamento do risco de incêndios florestais devido à previsão do aumento da temperatura e da redução da humidade no ar.

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...a-especial-a-seis-distritos-do-norte-e-centro


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2018 às 19:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2018 às 20:44)

Totalmente explosivo!


----------



## Msilva (31 Jul 2018 às 21:28)

Desta vez não há desculpa, não são permitidas falhas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2018 às 21:29)

Msilva disse:


> Desta vez não há desculpa, não são permitidas falhas.


Os meios estão todos no terreno a postos! Isto vai ser uma prova brutal a todos os meios envolvidos!


----------



## Msilva (31 Jul 2018 às 21:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Os meios estão todos no terreno a postos!



Esta é a altura perfeita para testar o tal serviço de SMS. Prevenção!


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2018 às 21:39)

Msilva disse:


> Esta é a altura perfeita para testar o tal serviço de SMS. Prevenção!


Sem dúvida! Pelo que ouvi tb está a postos. Tem a capacidade de enviar 14 milhões de mensagens, que é todo o universo de números disponível.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 00:07)




----------



## AJB (1 Ago 2018 às 00:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Os meios estão todos no terreno a postos! Isto vai ser uma prova brutal a todos os meios envolvidos!


Pode nao ser nada disso...fraca piro atividade e vegetação com elevada reserva de água...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2018 às 01:15)

Ataque inicial musculado em Monchique! Condições meteorológicas algo desfavoráveis no local









Edit: Conclusão 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 10:13)




----------



## robinetinidol (1 Ago 2018 às 12:22)

https://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/inc...adrugada-em-faro-lisboa-e-leiria-9663563.html


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 14:21)

Acabei de ver o heli a ir para um incêndio em Castelo de Vide já com 48 operacionais.


----------



## PedroGPRO (1 Ago 2018 às 14:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Acabei de ver o heli a ir para um incêndio em Castelo de Vide já com 48 operacionais.


Acho que é dificil acesso o incêndio pelo o que mostra o google maps , está com ataque inicial forte ? para ir 48 operacionais...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 14:26)

Já com 80 operacionais. Há uma estrada municipal ali, os acessos não são extremamente difíceis, mas se o incêndio for mesmo em povoamento florestal como dizem, então será mais para o fundo e aí sim os acessos devem ser difíceis, a menos que usem as entradas para propriedades privadas.


----------



## robinetinidol (1 Ago 2018 às 14:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já com 80 operacionais. Há uma estrada municipal ali, os acessos não são extremamente difíceis, mas se o incêndio for mesmo em povoamento florestal como dizem, então será mais para o fundo e aí sim os acessos devem ser difíceis, a menos que usem as entradas para propriedades privadas.


pois... o pior seria se fosse mais para o interior, em plena serra de S Mamede... pelo google maps parece ser zona agrícola, ou de eucaliptal muito baixo... mas como a zona é muito quente e seca, e os ultimos grandes IF em 2003, justifica-se.


----------



## criz0r (1 Ago 2018 às 14:30)

80 operacionais em Portalegre e 1 meio Aéreo em Aveiro. Está complicado.


----------



## PedroGPRO (1 Ago 2018 às 14:33)

criz0r disse:


> 80 operacionais em Portalegre e 1 meio Aéreo em Aveiro. Está complicado.


O Incêndio em Aveiro é em Canedo , perto de aqui do centro da Santa Maria da Feira , já passou bombeiros daqui para lá , é uma zona com acesso facil , tem tudo para ser resolvido em breve.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 14:34)

robinetinidol disse:


> pois... o pior seria se fosse mais para o interior, em plena serra de S Mamede... pelo google maps parece ser zona agrícola, ou de eucaliptal muito baixo... mas como a zona é muito quente e seca, e os ultimos grandes IF em 2003, justifica-se.


Sim, será um problema muito maior se houver uma ocorrência no coração da serra de São Mamede, a zona não arde há muito tempo, e apesar da grande quantidade de corta fogos, não houve grande limpeza...


----------



## PedroGPRO (1 Ago 2018 às 14:36)




----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 14:42)

A anpc corrigiu a localização do incêndio, que ainda é bem longe da localização original. Essa zona tem acessos muito fáceis, mas tem um grande eucaliptal por perto.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 14:46)

Já está em resolução. Bom ataque inicial.


----------



## PedroGPRO (1 Ago 2018 às 14:50)

Incêndio em Canedo ,Santa Maria da Feira foi possivelmente falso alarme .


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 15:10)




----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Ago 2018 às 15:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> A anpc corrigiu a localização do incêndio, que ainda é bem longe da localização original. Essa zona tem acessos muito fáceis, mas tem um grande eucaliptal por perto.



Em que zona mais propriamente se iniciou esse incêndio??


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 15:28)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Em que zona mais propriamente se iniciou esse incêndio??


Pareceu ser me no cruzamento que vai para a Alagoa, onde há um eucaliptal.


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Ago 2018 às 15:31)

Sitio ideal para alguém parar e deixar um cigarro mal apagado... Tenho mesmo receio de algum desgraça na nossa região. Como referiste há pouco, a área central do PNSM é um verdadeiro polvorim....


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 16:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 16:15)




----------



## PedroGPRO (1 Ago 2018 às 16:17)

Muitas ocorrências de incêndios até agora mas tem sido concluido em poucos minutos, boa resposta dos bombeiros e proteção civil até agora , se hoje esta assim , amanha vai ser inacreditavel


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 16:19)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Muitas ocorrências de incêndios até agora mas tem sido concluido em poucos minutos , se hoje esta assim , amanha vai ser inacreditavel


Ataque inicial excelente! Que seja assim até ao fim! Palavra de coragem e admiração aos bombeiros!


----------



## huguh (1 Ago 2018 às 16:32)

felizmente o ataque inicial está a ser bastante bom, mas temo que com o aumento das ocorrências e a chegada do fim de semana que traz mais tempo livre a quem se dedica às más práticas, o cenário possa ser diferente... esperemos que não


----------



## PedroGPRO (1 Ago 2018 às 16:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ataque inicial excelente! Que seja assim até ao fim! Palavra de coragem e admiração aos bombeiros!


Exatamente , têm sido muito rapidos a resolver o ataque inicial , esperemos que continue assim !


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 16:43)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Exatamente , têm sido muito rapidos a resolver o ataque inicial , esperemos que continue assim !


Tem sido a grande aposta este ano, o reforço de meios e o ataque inicial.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2018 às 17:08)

Alcanena / Peral: incêndio devastador no Super China ( ex Intermarche ).




*Incêndios: Extinto fogo em área comercial em Alcanena, Santarém*


Um incêndio numa área comercial em Alcanena, Santarém, que mobilizou 65 bombeiros apoiados por 23 viaturas, foi extinto pelas 04:00, disse à Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações e Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém.
Até ao momento não há registo de feridos", informou a mesma fonte.

De acordo com o CDOS participaram no combate ao incêndio os Bombeiros Municipais de Alcanena e ainda bombeiros voluntários de Minde, Pernes, Torres Novas, Alcanena, Entroncamento, Mira de Aire e Vila Nova da Barquinha.

O incêndio deflagrou às 02:15, e atingiu uma loja e um armazém, disse à Lusa fonte do CDOS.

https://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/inc...a-comercial-em-alcanena-santarem-9663700.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 17:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 17:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 22:03)




----------



## robinetinidol (1 Ago 2018 às 22:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


vai a caminho dos 50 000 ha


----------



## robinetinidol (1 Ago 2018 às 22:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ataque inicial excelente! Que seja assim até ao fim! Palavra de coragem e admiração aos bombeiros!


são poucas ocorrências... e também depende do sítio exacto... hoje houve para aí umas 60, mas em dias de 300 , aí sim


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 22:10)

robinetinidol disse:


> vai a caminho dos 50 000 ha


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2018 às 22:42)

*Incêndio em armazém em Camarate mobiliza dezenas de bombeiros*
1 ago 2018 22:04

Este artigo é sobre Lisboa. Veja mais na secção Local.
Um incêndio deflagrou hoje ao final da tarde num armazém de madeira, papel e lixo, em Camarate, na zona da Grande Lisboa, estando o fogo a ser combatido por dezenas de operacionais, disse à Lusa fonte da Proteção Civil.
... https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/incendio-em-armazem-em-camarate-mobiliza-dezenas-de-bombeiros


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2018 às 22:50)

Em, TOMAR, freguesias de São João Baptista e Santa Maria dos Olivais, emSão Lourenço agoras ás 20:11, á registo de uma ocorrencia de queima, que já está em conclusão, e mobilizou 11 bombeiros e 4 veículos.
Secalhar devia de ser alguém que não quis arriscar fazer a queima a partir de amanhã, estou  a ser irónico, como é óbvio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2018 às 22:53)

"1 de Agosto três metros de altura de mato ,,40 graus,,."



Neste caso, o mato até já invade o alcatrão, mas lá estã se ninguém lhe pegar fogo, talvez fique por arder, do mal o menos, até que está bem verde, e consequente com uma boa percentagem de humidade.

*Governo coloca todo o país em alerta: fogo-de-artifício proibido*

*




*

O "significativo agravamento" do risco de incêndio florestal causado pelas temperaturas muito altas levou o Governo a declarar a situação de alerta para todo o território continental. O lançamento de fogo-de-artifício está proibido, mesmo nos casos em que tenha sido autorizado.

O Ministério da Administração Interna (MAI) anunciou, esta quarta-feira à noite, que pôs todo o território continental em situação de alerta até segunda-feira, devido ao "significativo agravamento" do risco de incêndio florestal causado pelas temperaturas muito altas que se deverão sentir nos próximos dias. O lançamento de fogo-de-artifício está proibido, mesmo nos casos em que tenha sido autorizado, entre outras medidas associadas como o aumento do nível de prontidão das equipas de emergência médica.

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...lerta-fogo-de-artificio-proibido-9667222.html

Pelo que já vi em vários cartazes de festas locais, consta fogo de artificio, agora espermos que todos tenham bom senso, e reposnsabilidade, para cancelarem esta actividade dos programas.
E claro que tembém é importante uma fiscalização muito apertada por parte das autoridades no que toca este assuntos.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 01:00)

Realço um incêndio em zona perigosa que eclodiu pelas 00:20 que já passou a fronteira dos distritos.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 01:07)

O lado de Santarém está resolvido, o de Portalegre está agora com 62 operacionais e ainda em curso.

Edit: Em resolução.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 08:21)




----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 08:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Realço um incêndio em zona perigosa que eclodiu pelas 00:20 que já passou a fronteira dos distritos.



Primeiro Alagoa junto de um eucaliptal, depois a essas horas perto do Gavião, bem perto de outro eucaliptal intensivo e com relevos acidentados... Tudo na continuação da Nacional... Não sei, mas sinceramente cheira-me a esturro


----------



## Msilva (2 Ago 2018 às 10:38)




----------



## criz0r (2 Ago 2018 às 10:47)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Primeiro Alagoa junto de um eucaliptal, depois a essas horas perto do Gavião, bem perto de outro eucaliptal intensivo e com relevos acidentados... Tudo na continuação da Nacional... Não sei, mas sinceramente cheira-me a esturro



Estranhei essa ignição ás 00h e 23m e outra na Casa Branca perto da Barragem de Belver ás 00h 19m. Não há festividades na zona nesta altura e não existiam incêndios activos. São os tais "fenómenos" do além.. A zona da Atalaia pode tornar-se complicada devido ao relevo e ao mato enorme que existe por lá, espero que não tenha afectado o trilho PR2 porque é lindíssimo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 11:18)

Conheço em traços gerais a zona e deduzi logo que a mão criminosa é a única explicação para essas ignições. Felizmente que fez isso não teve em conta o quadrante dominante do vento, pois se fosse noutras zonas contiguas, podia descontrolar facilmente com as temperaturas mínimas tão altas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 11:29)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Ago 2018 às 11:29)

Hoje já vai ser um dia muito complicado se existir ignições! Condições extremas!! Humidade à superfície a desaparecer, e a matéria combustível a começar a secar! Ao contrário de ontem , que houve pouco vento em quase todo o país, hoje durante a tarde já o poderemos ter moderado em muitas zonas, especialmente no Algarve! Com o aproximar do fim de semana, é expectável que as ignições  disparem , como sempre acontece nestas situações!


----------



## robinetinidol (2 Ago 2018 às 12:11)

http://www.rederegional.com/index.php/sociedades/22948-grande-incendio-da-chamusca-foi-ha-15-anos


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2018 às 12:21)

*Proteção Civil engana-se e dá número da Glassdrive para alertar incêndios*



Msilva disse:


>


----------



## Hawk (2 Ago 2018 às 12:24)

Não é grave, mas... eh pá, estas coisas não são testadas / verificadas? Os portugueses ainda estão a tentar reconquistar a confiança na Protecão Civil...


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2018 às 13:49)




----------



## PedroGPRO (2 Ago 2018 às 14:29)

Muitas ocorrências de incêndios neste momento .


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 15:18)




----------



## huguh (2 Ago 2018 às 15:19)

Alguns incêndios agora

Coruche, 42bomb, 1MA
Castelo Branco, 63 bomb, 3MA
Sousel, 39 bomb


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 15:27)

Entra 1 meio aéreo em Sousel, e 45 operacionais. 22 operacionais em Campo Maior.


----------



## PedroGPRO (2 Ago 2018 às 15:27)

Incêndio em castelo branco com 93 operacionais , 19 meios terrestres e 5 meios aereos , ataque inicial muito forte


----------



## Hawk (2 Ago 2018 às 15:28)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Incêndio em castelo branco com 93 operacionais , 19 meios terrestres e 5 meios aereos , ataque inicial muito forte



Em pouco mais de 20 minutos. Notável!


----------



## PedroGPRO (2 Ago 2018 às 15:36)

Muitas ocorrências de incendios , ja era expectável infelizmente , as temperaturas estão muito altas .


----------



## srr (2 Ago 2018 às 15:41)

E agora outro mais a Norte em alcains....que coincidencias.....projeções aquela distancia so de Avião.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Ago 2018 às 15:43)

Muito provavelmente hoje será encontrado o primeiro/s grande/s IF do ano de 2018! Era expectável que assim fosse , e o pior está para vir!  Muita força as todas a autoridades que neste momento já estão em combate!  Se para nós já é difícil sair a rua nesta condições, imaginem eles! Um grande bem haja


----------



## PedroGPRO (2 Ago 2018 às 15:47)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Muito provavelmente hoje será encontrado o primeiro/s grande/s IF do ano de 2018! Era expectável que assim fosse , e o pior está para vir!  Muita força as todas a autoridades que neste momento já estão em combate!  Se para nós já é difícil sair a rua nesta condições, imaginem eles! Um grande bem haja


Sem duvida , neste momento estão temperaturas muito altas , pouca humidade , muita força e coragem a todos os operacionais no terreno.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 15:47)

Quebra-se a barreira dos 100 operacionais em Castelo Branco.


----------



## PedroGPRO (2 Ago 2018 às 15:56)

Sobre para 7 MA em castelo branco .


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 16:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 16:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 16:30)

*Calor. Associação de Pirotecnia repudia proibição de fogo-de-artifício pelo Governo*
2 ago 2018 16:22

A Associação Portuguesa de Industriais de Pirotecnia e Explosivos (APIPE) manifestou hoje “repúdio” pela decisão do Governo de proibir fogo-de-artifício até segunda-feira sem ser consultada ou informada do teor do despacho, classificando a medida de “indiscriminada”.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...a-proibicao-de-fogo-de-artificio-pelo-governo

  Gente inconsciente!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 16:45)

A informação dos incêndios em CB não é atualizada desde as 16:26, não sei se já estará dominado ou quê. Por vezes a ANPC demora mais a atualizar a ocorrência depois de dominada.

Edit: Tive de falar. 91 operacionais e 4 MA no mais significativo.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Ago 2018 às 16:51)

SpiderVV disse:


> A informação dos incêndios em CB não é atualizada desde as 16:26, não sei se já estará dominado ou quê. Por vezes a ANPC demora mais a atualizar a ocorrência depois de dominada.
> 
> Edit: Tive de falar. 91 operacionais e 4 MA no mais significativo.



Neste caso, a mancha no radar (a NW de C. Branco) pode ser desses incendios. Estou na cidade, mas nem cheira a fumo, pois o vento é praticamente inexistente e noutra direção.


----------



## robinetinidol (2 Ago 2018 às 16:55)

IF na Serra de Aire, em zona muito complicada... ataque musculado... com vento suão começava a subir a encosta toda... muito perigoso.


----------



## robinetinidol (2 Ago 2018 às 16:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> Quebra-se a barreira dos 100 operacionais em Castelo Branco.


Já tinha sido ultrapassada... por ex, nos dois IF de Monchique


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Ago 2018 às 16:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Gente inconsciente!



Off-Topic:  Ganância... Tal e qual o Armadores que não querem reduções nas quotas de peixe. Preferem esgotar as reservas do que reduzir e terem mais dentro de uns anos, 

Infelizmente, nesta questão do fogo-de-artifício e pirotecnia, vou ser muito frontal: não sendo uma crítica generalizada às populações do Norte (friso isso para que os membros dessa região não me puxem as orelhas), sei de experiência pessoal que, mesmo em situações de risco similares, há a propensão a usar fogo-de-artifício apesar das proibições... Hei-de sempre me lembrar de, há uns 10 anos, assistir ao início de um incêndio florestal junto de habitações porque um vizinho dessa urbanização decidiu "mandar uns foguetes" pelo seu aniversário, em plena seca e com avisos de risco extremo de incêndio.
Na minha terra há uns 25, havia essa tradição e foram duas vezes em que houve situações de ignição, uma das quais originou a limpeza total de uma serra junto da aldeia. Desde então, nunca mais houve foguetes. Todos os que têm cabeça para pensar, agradecemos.


----------



## robinetinidol (2 Ago 2018 às 16:58)

Paulo H disse:


> Neste caso, a mancha no radar (a NW de C. Branco) pode ser desses incendios. Estou na cidade, mas nem cheira a fumo, pois o vento é praticamente inexistente e noutra direção.


mas vê a coluna de fumo? como está?


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 17:00)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF na Serra de Aire, em zona muito complicada... ataque musculado... com vento suão começava a subir a encosta toda... muito perigoso.


Onde?


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 17:01)




----------



## huguh (2 Ago 2018 às 17:01)

2h de incendio e 122 bombeiros e 3 MA em Castelo Branco


----------



## Paulo H (2 Ago 2018 às 17:02)

Do centro da cidade, não consigo ver nada. O céu tem alguma poeira, igual tudo à volta, mas nada de mais.


----------



## kikofra (2 Ago 2018 às 17:03)

Quando souberem mais sobre o if da Serra de aire informem sff


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 17:03)

huguh disse:


> 2h de incendio e 122 bombeiros e 3 MA em Castelo Branco


O outro incêndio que estava ao lado foi dominado,  parece que os meios voltaram todos para o principal. Talvez esteja quase também.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 17:04)

kikofra disse:


> Quando souberem mais sobre o if da Serra de aire informem sff


O incêndio na Serra de Aire já foi dominado há algum tempo, devia estar a referir-se a este:


----------



## robinetinidol (2 Ago 2018 às 17:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> O incêndio na Serra de Aire já foi dominado há algum tempo, devia estar a referir-se a este:


sim, esse


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 17:17)

Castelo Branco dominado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Ago 2018 às 17:18)

Foto incêndio Cafede ( Castelo Branco ) à cerca de uma hora! Praticamente resolvido 






*FONTE:* Beira Baixa Tv.

Já em resolução


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 17:24)

Incêndio em Monchique com ataque muito forte.


----------



## PedroGPRO (2 Ago 2018 às 17:37)

101 operacionais em Monchique


----------



## robinetinidol (2 Ago 2018 às 17:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Incêndio em Monchique com ataque muito forte.


a sul dessa localidade fica a Foia, que ardeu tudo em 2016... se vier Nortada não há de haver problema...


----------



## robinetinidol (2 Ago 2018 às 17:46)

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/08/cinco-meios-aereos-combatem-incendio-em-monchique/


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Ago 2018 às 17:47)

Muitos meios num IF perante um Alerta Vermelho da ANPC, pode não significar um grande incêndio, vamos esperar que este seja o caso   Para já não existe muito vento, contrariamente ao que se passa no Sotavento!


----------



## KarluZ (2 Ago 2018 às 17:49)

Avisos da Proteção Civil através de SMS demoram 12 horas a chegar às pessoas
https://observador.pt/2018/08/02/av...-de-sms-demoram-12-horas-a-chegar-as-pessoas/

Protecção Civil engana-se em alerta SMS e indica número da Glassdrive para informações
https://www.publico.pt/2018/08/02/s...mensagens-de-alerta-com-numero-errado-1839868


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2018 às 17:50)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Muitos meios num IF perante um Alerta Vermelho da ANPC, pode não significar um grande incêndio, vamos esperar que este seja o caso   Para já não existe muito vento, contrariamente ao que se passa no Sotavento!


A Fóia está com média de 36 km/h, não deve estar assim tão menos mais abaixo, ainda é vento significativo para combater um incêndio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 18:04)




----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2018 às 18:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Calor. Associação de Pirotecnia repudia proibição de fogo-de-artifício pelo Governo*
> 2 ago 2018 16:22
> 
> A Associação Portuguesa de Industriais de Pirotecnia e Explosivos (APIPE) manifestou hoje “repúdio” pela decisão do Governo de proibir fogo-de-artifício até segunda-feira sem ser consultada ou informada do teor do despacho, classificando a medida de “indiscriminada”.
> ...



Se fosse alguns responsáveis por alguma festa local, podia até não ficar muito admirado por essa dita afirmação, mas agora uma associação, que já tem mais visibilidade e responsabilidades.
O seu principal interesse é só mesmo o lucro, o resto que se lixe, bem devem eles querer saber se depois irá arder alguma coisa ou não, pelo uso do fogo-de artíficio.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Ago 2018 às 18:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> A Fóia está com média de 36 km/h, não deve estar assim tão menos mais abaixo, ainda é vento significativo para combater um incêndio.



Conheço relativamente bem o local, é um pouco distante ainda! Do lado Sul da serra o vento sopra fraco de SE! A Fóia é bem mais alto, não terá a mesma velocidade média quase de certeza! A não ser que esteja num vale encaixado! Mas um autêntico barril de pólvora, só eucalipto, e não arde desde 2003!


----------



## PedroGPRO (2 Ago 2018 às 18:45)

Incêndio em Monchique controlado .


----------



## Orion (2 Ago 2018 às 18:50)

*PJ detém mulher por provocar fogo em Leiria *



> O Departamento de Investigação Criminal de Leiria da Polícia Judiciária deteve uma mulher de 73 anos, em colaboração com a GNR de Leiria, após uma investigação e obtenção de elementos de prova e esclarecimento das circunstâncias do incêndio florestal, que ocorreu na segunda-feira.
> 
> Em nota de imprensa, a PJ informou que o incêndio deflagrou na tarde de segunda-feira, numa zona rural em Arrabal, Leiria, depois de uma mulher ter ateado "intencionalmente" um incêndio, "estando plenamente consciente de que tal ação é atualmente proibida".
> 
> ...


----------



## robinetinidol (2 Ago 2018 às 19:17)

Em Ourém ouve-se muitos bombeiros ao longe... IF Abiul, Pombal...


----------



## robinetinidol (2 Ago 2018 às 19:21)

de Fátima vê-se bastante fumo preto ao longe... 40 km distancia


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2018 às 19:24)

KarluZ disse:


> Avisos da Proteção Civil através de SMS demoram 12 horas a chegar às pessoas
> https://observador.pt/2018/08/02/av...-de-sms-demoram-12-horas-a-chegar-as-pessoas/
> 
> Protecção Civil engana-se em alerta SMS e indica número da Glassdrive para informações
> https://www.publico.pt/2018/08/02/s...mensagens-de-alerta-com-numero-errado-1839868



Quando li a sms e o meu tlm associou o nº à Glassdrive fartei-me de rir, passado 3 horas é que recebi a rectificação.  

Deve ser, alguém que precisa de clientes para a Glassdrive.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 22:05)




----------



## jonekko (2 Ago 2018 às 22:42)

Cheiro intenso a queimado por aqui ..

Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 22:49)

jonekko disse:


> Cheiro intenso a queimado por aqui ..
> 
> Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonekko (2 Ago 2018 às 23:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Bem me parecia...

Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 00:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 00:04)




----------



## robinetinidol (3 Ago 2018 às 00:07)

Paredes - Recarei e OA - Valmadeiros, a complicar


----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Ago 2018 às 00:18)

Incêndio em Oliveira de Azemeis com as chamas a lavrar com muita intensidade ,bombeiros de Ovar dirigem-se para la . 
67 operacionais a combater o incendio apoiados por 18 meios terrestres .


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Ago 2018 às 00:21)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Incêndio em Oliveira de Azemeis com as chamas a lavrar com muita intensidade ,bombeiros de Ovar dirigem-se para la .
> 67 operacionais a combater o incendio apoiados por 18 meios terrestres .


ai é? então está mau... pelo google maps parece uma zona muito complicada..


----------



## huguh (3 Ago 2018 às 00:24)

bela resposta inicial durante o dia de hoje por parte de todo o dispositivo!
Mesmo assim, 60 incendios num dia sabemos que "não é nada" comparado com a maior parte dos dias do ano passado.

Se a resposta for tão boa num dia com 200 incendios como muitos dias que tivemos no ano passado, podemos estar descansados
Acho que sábado pode ser o dia que vai pôr verdadeiramente o dispositivo à prova


----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Ago 2018 às 00:25)

robinetinidol disse:


> ai é? então está mau... pelo google maps parece uma zona muito complicada..


Ja passei por aquela zona de Oliveira de Azemeis e é muita floresta , espero que seja dominado , é uma zona muito complicada .


----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Ago 2018 às 00:38)

Um familiar meu diz que é um cheiro a fumo em Oliveira de Azemeis e é só bombeiros a passar por lá , está dificil de controlar o incendio .


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 00:58)

Recarei dominado.


----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Ago 2018 às 01:04)

Incêndio em Oliveira de Azemeis dominado .


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 01:09)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Incêndio em Oliveira de Azemeis dominado .


Nope, o site do fogos.pt apenas fica confuso com o refresh que a ANPC faz sempre pela 1 da manhã. Volta a estar em curso, e ainda está no site da ANPC.

Entretanto, incêndio por Abrantes também.


----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Ago 2018 às 01:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nope, o site do fogos.pt apenas fica confuso com o refresh que a ANPC faz sempre pela 1 da manhã. Volta a estar em curso, e ainda está no site da ANPC.
> 
> Entretanto, incêndio por Abrantes também.


Eu disse que estava dominado nao só por causa do site da ANPC , familiar meu disse que os bombeiros só estão no local em fase de rescaldo , ou seja alguns focos de incêndio ainda em curso mas nada de especial , se calhar é por esses focos que eles nao dão o incendio por dominado por completo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 07:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 08:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 10:14)




----------



## robinetinidol (3 Ago 2018 às 14:04)

IF em Monchique muito forte.... Zona sul (progressão) muito difícil, e à direita do que ardeu em 2016.... poderá complicar se muito...e depois, com a deslocalização de MA, o Centro já não terá tanta capacidade de mobilização de MA para ataque musculado...


----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Ago 2018 às 14:08)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF em Monchique muito forte.... Zona sul (progressão) muito difícil, e à direita do que ardeu em 2016.... poderá complicar se muito...e depois, com a deslocalização de MA, o Centro já não terá tanta capacidade de mobilização de MA para ataque musculado...


7MA em Monchique , deve ser por causa disso , de ser complicado a zona para combate.


----------



## Agreste (3 Ago 2018 às 14:10)

o levante caiu... vai começar a entrar oeste, debíl.


----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Ago 2018 às 14:20)




----------



## robinetinidol (3 Ago 2018 às 14:23)

9 MA ja


----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Ago 2018 às 14:29)

Mais operacionais no incêndio em Monchique


----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Ago 2018 às 14:36)

Incêndio em Monchique
Foto : André Coelho


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 14:37)

Monchique passa para *190 operacionais*.


----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Ago 2018 às 14:38)

Situação piorou em Monchique .


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 14:40)




----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Ago 2018 às 14:50)

Em Bragança , Mirandela há 1 incêndio a tomar proporções grandes tambem


----------



## Cinza (3 Ago 2018 às 15:11)

Monchique, Faro, 03 ago (Lusa) – O incêndio que lavra em Monchique desde o início da tarde obrigou à retirada de habitantes do sítio das Taipas, a sul da Perna da Negra, local onde deflagrou o fogo, disse à Lusa fonte da Proteção Civil.

De acordo com fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Faro, que não conseguiu precisar o número de pessoas retiradas, a população foi "deslocada de forma preventiva para ficar em segurança".
https://www.lusa.pt/article/2460768...rar-pessoas-do-sítio-das-taipas-top-five-news


Incêndio mobiliza nove meios aéreos e mais de 200 operacionais.
Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...cao-e-mobiliza-9-meios-aereos?ref=HP_Destaque


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 15:15)

Parece que uma casa de habitação já ardeu. Não se sabe se de primeira habitação ou não. (De acordo com o artigo acima)


----------



## Cinza (3 Ago 2018 às 15:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece que uma casa de habitação já ardeu. Não se sabe se de primeira habitação ou não. (De acordo com o artigo acima)



Em Quarteira também começou 1 incêndio e já está lá um meio aéreo segundo pagina ANPC


----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Ago 2018 às 15:29)

272 operacionais em Monchique .


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 15:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 15:36)




----------



## huguh (3 Ago 2018 às 15:38)

Parece que está encontrado o 1º grande incendio...Vamos ver como evolui.
Mirandela também está perto dos 100 operacionais


----------



## Walker (3 Ago 2018 às 15:51)

Incêndio de Monchique, o palpite de que seria um dos primeiros alvos de ataque, está consumado!! Que raiva!! E não fui so eu, alguns aqui no fórum já tinham dado esse palpite!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2018 às 15:54)

Incendio de Monchique conta já com 269 operacionais, 80 veiculos e 8 meios aéreos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 15:56)

Walker disse:


> alguns aqui no fórum já tinham dado esse palpite!!



Não é palpite, são deduções lógicas. Ou o patrulhamento é eficaz e mantêm os incendiários afastados das áreas que não arderam no ano passado, ou então teremos mais IFs nas áreas que no ano passado sobreviveram. Só quem não quer ver o estado das coisas são os nossos decisores políticos.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 15:56)

293 operacionais em Monchique.


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2018 às 15:58)

Está muito vento por Viseu, espero que esteja mais calmo por lá...


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 15:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:04)




----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 16:22)

Não parece fácil pelas imagens que estava a ver na CMTV. 323 operacionais.


----------



## Zorros (3 Ago 2018 às 16:23)

Tentaram ontem em Ourique! Hoje voltaram e conseguiram.....Esta madrugada em pouco mais de 20 minutos em 3 locais de Abrantes!!! Em 10 minutos já depois das 14h, 5 ocorrências em Sintra!!!! Coincidências...simples coincidências!! E ainda bem que pouco mais de 50 ocorrências eclodiram depois das 00h00m. 
Se fossem 200,300 ou 400 o país estava já a viver novo inferno e aí estariam já a dizer que os bombeiros são amadores, mal formados entre outros "nomes nada abonatórios"!!!! 
Não tinham aprendido com os erros ????  Este ano tudo seria diferente......
Investimento brutal nas "forças especializadas de 1ª intervenção",  iam cobrir todo o território entre outras tantas valências!!!!!
O São Pedro tem sido nosso amigo até à ultima semana!!! Só quem lá anda ou andou sabe e sente o que estou a dizer....


----------



## joselamego (3 Ago 2018 às 16:23)

Fico triste, querem destruir a serra de Monchique ...
Causa dor ! 
Espero que consigam apagar o mais breve possível o incêndio !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:27)

Zorros disse:


> Tentaram ontem em Ourique! Hoje voltaram e conseguiram.....Esta madrugada em pouco mais de 20 minutos em 3 locais de Abrantes!!! Em 10 minutos já depois das 14h, 5 ocorrências em Sintra!!!! Coincidências...simples coincidências!! E ainda bem que pouco mais de 50 ocorrências eclodiram depois das 00h00m.
> Se fossem 200,300 ou 400 o país estava já a viver novo inferno e aí estariam já a dizer que os bombeiros são amadores, mal formados entre outros "nomes nada abonatórios"!!!!
> Não tinham aprendido com os erros ????  Este ano tudo seria diferente......
> Investimento brutal nas "forças especializadas de 1ª intervenção",  iam cobrir todo o território entre outras tantas valências!!!!!
> O São Pedro tem sido nosso amigo até à ultima semana!!! Só quem lá anda ou andou sabe e sente o que estou a dizer....




Em coruche também tem ardido com muita regularidade, começou agora ás 16:06, um foco que já conta quase com 40 operacionais.
Isto já para não falar noutras localidade que também tem tido focos de incendio, quase diariamente.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 16:29)

Reforço brutal em Monchique com *413 operacionais*.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2018 às 16:31)

Zorros disse:


> Este ano tudo seria diferente......



Enquanto os responsáveis não sejam devidamente responsabilizados e "engavetados" para verem o sol aos quadradinhos, teremos sempre estas situações... É a triste sina do Português.


----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Ago 2018 às 16:32)

GRUATA1 de Lisboa, pré posicionado em Ourique, enviado para o incêndio de Monchique.


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2018 às 16:35)

E para o ano, com as Legislativas à porta é que vai ser a valer. "Teorias" da Conspiração dizem outros..


----------



## kikofra (3 Ago 2018 às 16:38)

Ainda bem que temos os nossos MA publicos, e assim o fogo nao é um negocio.

Pelo lado positivo pelo menos o ataque inicial parece me estar a ser feito em forca


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:43)




----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 16:44)

Já é ocorrência significativa, duas frentes ativas, vários grupos de reforço acionados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:44)




----------



## huguh (3 Ago 2018 às 16:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:50)

*PJ deteve suspeito de atirar pedra contra helicóptero e impedir combate a fogo*
3 ago 2018 14:33

Este artigo é sobre Vila Real. Veja mais na secção Local.
A Polícia Judiciária (PJ) deteve um homem suspeito de ter arremessado uma pedra contra um helicóptero, impedindo o abastecimento de água e o combate a um incêndio florestal em Cerva, Ribeira de Pena, revelou hoje aquela força.
... https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...a-contra-helicoptero-e-impedir-combate-a-fogo


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 16:52)




----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 16:59)

Mirandela com duas frentes também.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 17:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 17:05)




----------



## PedroGPRO (3 Ago 2018 às 17:42)

Incêndio em Bragança , Mirandela em Resolução .


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 17:49)

372 operacionais em Monchique, baixou bem.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Ago 2018 às 17:49)

Não foi ontem, foi hoje! Está encontrado o 1ª grande incêndio de 2018, e era tão expectável que pudesse ser por Monchique, tantas foram as tentativas feitas  De salientar o "super" ataque musculado na sua fase inicial, agora com condições extremas que vivemos não vai ser fácil agarrá.lo, infelizmente! Vamos ver o desenvolvimento das coisas!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 18:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 18:09)




----------



## Hawk (3 Ago 2018 às 18:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> 372 operacionais em Monchique, baixou bem.



Não sei se baixou mesmo ou trata-se apenas de uma correcção de informação. Até porque foram activados mais grupos de reforço.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2018 às 18:58)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não foi ontem, foi hoje! Está encontrado o 1ª grande incêndio de 2018, e era tão expectável que pudesse ser por Monchique, tantas foram as tentativas feitas  De salientar o "super" ataque musculado na sua fase inicial, agora com condições extremas que vivemos não vai ser fácil agarrá.lo, infelizmente! Vamos ver o desenvolvimento das coisas!



Com tanta tentativa alguma tinha que resultar. Como é possível, ontem á noite ou no dia anterior (não recordo-me) na SICN às 23 h, estarem a falar do perigo de arder a Serra de Monchique, parece que estão todos à espera do grande incêndio em Monchique, este ano já tinha saídos estudos sobre Monchique,  com tanta informação é tudo tão fácil...

Neste momento, 10 meios aéreos em Monchique.


----------



## GoN_dC (3 Ago 2018 às 19:05)

Infelizmente tem péssimo aspeto. Pela cor do fumo deve estar bastante intenso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2018 às 19:25)

Incêndio a Norte de São Brás de Alportel, já com 17 operacionais, 4 veículos, sem meios aéreos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Ago 2018 às 19:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Com tanta tentativa alguma tinha que resultar. Como é possível, ontem á noite ou no dia anterior (não recordo-me) na SICN às 23 h, estarem a falar do perigo de arder a Serra de Monchique, parece que estão todos à espera do grande incêndio em Monchique, este ano já tinha saídos estudos sobre Monchique,  com tanta informação é tudo tão fácil...
> 
> Neste momento, 10 meios aéreos em Monchique.


Era mais que evidente que seria assim! Desde que  o Verão começou que ouço jornalistas e especialistas em IF que as serras Algarvias, nomeadamente Monchique eram  das zonas mais propensas a ter um grande incêndio este ano, ora ai está ele! Com as condições meteorológicas
extremas que está a ser combatido e dimensão que já parece ter ganho , como se vê na foto anterior! Parece.me que podemos ter  incêndio para muito tempo! Presumivelmente
dias

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Ago 2018 às 19:44)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Era mais que evidente que seria assim! Desde que  o Verão começou que ouço jornalistas e especialistas em IF que as serras Algarvias, nomeadamente Monchique eram  das zonas mais propensas a ter um grande incêndio este ano, ora ai está ele! Com as condições meteorológicas
> extremas que está a ser combatido e dimensão que já parece ter ganho , como se vê na foto anterior! Parece.me que podemos ter  incêndio para muito tempo! Presumivelmente
> dias
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Estou muito triste ....
Estava tudo verdinho ...quando vivi em Monchique 
Deixa me de coração dorido 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2018 às 19:52)

https://regiao-sul.pt/2018/08/03/so...cado-com-duas-frentes-ativas-cdos-faro/443747

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...tacao-e-mobiliza-9-meios-aereos?ref=HP_Grupo1

Segundo o CM existe 8 bombeiros feridos no incêndio em Monchique


----------



## Agreste (3 Ago 2018 às 20:10)

estou optimista... o incêndio vai ceder porque já não há sueste.


----------



## marcoacmaia (3 Ago 2018 às 20:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> https://regiao-sul.pt/2018/08/03/so...cado-com-duas-frentes-ativas-cdos-faro/443747
> 
> http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...tacao-e-mobiliza-9-meios-aereos?ref=HP_Grupo1
> 
> Segundo o CM existe 8 bombeiros feridos no incêndio em Monchique



São feridos ligeiros, relacionados com exaustão devido ao calor que atingiu, segundo os operacionais no terreno, temperatura de 47° (obviamente "alimentado" pelo calor emitido pelo próprio incêndio)


----------



## joselamego (3 Ago 2018 às 21:20)

Como está o incêndio em Monchique
Alguém sabe ?
Estou muito preocupado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## GoN_dC (3 Ago 2018 às 21:22)

Pelos vistos começou a deflagrar outro incêndio mais perto da vila de Monchique segundo o Fogos.pt

Esperemos que seja algo simples.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2018 às 21:36)

Aldeia de Foz do Carvalhoso evacuada. 

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/a-situacao-dos-incendios-em-portugal-minuto-a-minuto_e1091140


----------



## Agreste (3 Ago 2018 às 21:43)

Foz do Carvalhoso? o fogo já andou 6-7km...


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2018 às 21:59)

O fogo de Monchique está já quase com 500 operacionais e 144 veiculos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 22:10)




----------



## joselamego (3 Ago 2018 às 22:12)

Falei com a minha senhoria, da casa onde vivi, em Monchique 
Disse me que o incêndio está complicado ...mas não está perto da vila ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Zorros (3 Ago 2018 às 22:56)

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...-carnaxide-e-de-oeiras-queimados-em-monchique


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 23:01)




----------



## huguh (3 Ago 2018 às 23:44)

Continuam as 2 frentes e 570 operacionais neste momento em Monchique


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Ago 2018 às 23:52)

Área ardida do IF há bocado era de 400 ha.


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Ago 2018 às 23:53)

Alguém sabe porque não dá para ver o percurso do IF no AFIS southern Africa ??? Não está a ser possível aceder


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 00:06)

Monchique a considerar a ativação do Plano Municipal de Emergência.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2018 às 00:21)

joselamego disse:


> Estou muito triste ....
> Estava tudo verdinho ...quando vivi em Monchique
> Deixa me de coração dorido
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Imagino que sim amigo, Monchique foi a tua casa este ano, e o que tu dizes é um facto que eu constatei à cerca de um mês e meio quando lá estive! Tudo bem verdejante, rico dos quase 1000mm que recebeu este ano de precipitação!  
É numa zona longe da Vila, talvez a pior zona para arder! Floresta de eucalipto muito densa, orografia muito difícil, e não recebe um incêndio desde o fatídico ano de 2003! Vamos ter pensamento positivo para ver se corre tudo bem, mas vai ser difícil não serem dizimados uns bons hectares 




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Ago 2018 às 00:25)

Estou desolado ,
Espero que amanhã durante o dia, os meios aéreos consigam controlar as duas frentes ...





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Imagino que sim amigo, Monchique foi a tua casa este ano, e o que tu dizes é um facto que eu constatei à cerca de um mês e meio quando lá estive! Tudo bem verdejante, rico dos quase 1000mm que recebeu este ano de precipitação!
> É numa zona longe da Vila, talvez a pior zona para arder! Floresta de eucalipto muito densa, orografia muito difícil, e não recebe um incêndio desde o fatídico ano de 2003! Vamos ter pensamento positivo para ver se corre tudo bem, mas vai ser difícil não serem dizimados uns bons hectares
> 
> 
> ...



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 01:31)

Ativado o Plano Municipal de Emergência de Monchique.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 08:44)




----------



## jkmc (4 Ago 2018 às 10:01)

Plantação de eucaliptos em pleno Algarve.  
Só pode acabar em incendio um dia ou outro. 

Não vivo em Portugal mais é dificil comprender como no pais mais quente da Europa, se autoriza plantacões destas em todo os lados. 

Meus pensamentos para quem sofre com incendios!


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2018 às 11:05)

SMS (AvisoPROCIV):  Risco extremo incêndio rural nos distritos Coimbra / Leiria / Lisboa / Santarém. Fique atento. Em caso de dúvida: 800246246 ou www.prociv.pt (ANPC)


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2018 às 11:10)

"PROTEÇÃO CIVIL // Equipas de apoio
Durante o período de alerta, o Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil tem de prontidão duas equipas de apoio ao rescaldo e à população, em estreita articulação com as corporações de bombeiros.

As viaturas estão devidamente preparadas e adaptadas para a situação, e os elementos das equipas, para além do equipamento adequado, tiveram também formação inicial de autoproteção, ministrada por formador credenciado da corporação dos Bombeiros Voluntários Torrejanos.

Na passada quinta-feira, estas equipas entraram já em ação no rescaldo de um incêndio rural no Casal João Dias, Vale da Serra."




Uma boa ideia...

Aqui toda a gente em casa também recebeu o sms da Protecção Civil.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2018 às 12:05)

Mais de 700 bombeiros, 192 viaturas e 10 meios aéreos em Monchique. Passou um Canadier, por aqui, há cerca de 10 minutos na direcção para NW/W.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (4 Ago 2018 às 13:22)

Fotos do incêndio monchique, ninguém posta? 
Tenho desde ontem um carro da minha corporação lá em baixo (bv maceira)


----------



## pe5cinco5 (4 Ago 2018 às 14:27)

*As forças armadas portuguesas mobilizaram hoje para Monchique, Algarve, um total 130 militares 10 viaturas ligeiras e 18 viaturas médias para apoiar o combate ao incêndio que deflagrou na sexta-feira.*

*Segundo um comunicado do Gabinete do Chefe do Estado-Maior-General das Forças Armadas, do total de militares mobilizados na manhã de hoje 111 são do Exército e 19 da Marinha.


Esta nova mobilização de militares para a região de Monchique surge no seguimento de um pedido Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) que tem como objetivo assegurar em específico as ações de rescaldo pós incêndio.

As chamas em Monchique que já consumiram uma área de cerca de 1.000 hectares obrigaram à ativação, durante a noite, do Plano Municipal de Emergência e à deslocação de 15 habitantes da Foz do Carvalhoso por precaução.

Este reforço junta-se aos 304 militares (244 do Exército e 60 da Marinha), que já se encontravam em missão, um pouco por todo o pais, a reforçar o apoio ANPC, com especial incidência nos distritos de Aveiro, Beja, Braga, Bragança, Coimbra, Évora, Guarda, Leiria, Lisboa, Portalegre, Porto, Santarém e Setúbal.

Este contingente total de militares previsivelmente estará empenhado até às 20 horas de terça-feira, 07 de agosto.

No âmbito do apoio prestado pelas Forças Armadas em apoio direto às populações e aos seus bens e no âmbito dos planos protocolares de Proteção Civil, apoios de Engenharia e apoio das Forças Armadas no combate aos incêndios Florestais, vigilância e rescaldo, foram até ao dia de hoje realizadas 664 missões e empenhados 5.611 militares, dos quais 4.488 do Exército e 1.123 da Marinha.

*
Fonte: https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...s-vai-apoiar-o-combate-as-chamas-em-monchique


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2018 às 14:32)

Em Pombal - Almagreira, começou há bocado um IF num sítio muito complicado, perto do grande IF 2005... zona muito extensa de eucaliptal.....


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 16:02)

Incêndio em Pancas, Santarém com 123 operacionais, e outro em Rio Maior com 84.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2018 às 16:31)

Dois dias depois de um incendio em Pedrógão, Torres Novas, eis que surgiu hoje mais um foco de incendio, que foi prontamente combatido por quase 40 operacionais, 8 veiculos e 1 meio aéreo.


----------



## jonas (4 Ago 2018 às 16:35)

Incêndio em Castelo Branco com resposta muito reforçada e esperamos que eficaz... É uma zona historicamente complicada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2018 às 16:38)

Coisas a complicarem.se no distrito de Santarém! E as coisas no interior podem vir a ter problemas sérios com o aparecimento destas células  Um mal nunca vem só 





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 16:41)




----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 16:48)

A trovoada não é seca, ao menos isso.

Entretanto mais um incêndio em Castelo Branco com 116 operacionais.


----------



## PedroGPRO (4 Ago 2018 às 16:54)

Muitas ocorrências de incêndios , baixa humidade , vento forte e calor nao ajuda nada


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2018 às 16:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> A trovoada não é seca, ao menos isso.
> 
> Entretanto mais um incêndio em Castelo Branco com 116 operacionais.


Não é seca mas há varias ocorrências simultâneas no alto Alentejo, não sei se coincidentes com a área das trovoadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 16:56)

vitamos disse:


> Não é seca mas há varias ocorrências simultâneas no alto Alentejo, não sei se coincidentes com a área das trovoadas.


Sim, notei o mesmo. A humidade baixa, e o vento forte que as células trazem não devem dar para evitar grande coisa mesmo que esteja a chover.


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2018 às 16:58)

Ouvir aqui da minha casa a sul de Fátima os helicópteros a começarem a trabalhar e os inumeros bombeiros a passar pela estrada de Minde, foi bastante intimidante.... se não controlassem logo de início, não haveria MA que chegue para tantos fogos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 16:58)

Já tem 45 min mas posto na mesma...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 17:00)

Incêndio em Cabeça Alta, Crato. Yep, os focos correspondem à passagem das células.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 17:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 17:02)




----------



## dvieira (4 Ago 2018 às 17:07)

Provavelmente os fogos que surgiram agora na região se Castelo Branco e Crato derivado a trovoadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 17:08)

Vi relatos de fogo no PNSSM, com uma foto, no mesmo local dos incêndios de 2003, mas não aparece nada no site da ANPC, portanto talvez o tenham apagado entretanto. Muita trovoada por aqui, com muito vento, a chuva mal se sente, vai ser complicado se continuar.

Nisa dominado.


----------



## PedroGPRO (4 Ago 2018 às 17:20)

Incêndio em Monchique piora muito , as chamas voltam a ganhar força e mais povoações podem ser evacuadas .


----------



## PedroGPRO (4 Ago 2018 às 17:27)

Nova ocorrência importante - Santarém, Benavente, Samora Correia, Pancas


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 17:27)




----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 17:27)

Confirma-se o incêndio no lado espanhol do PNSSM!


Jola é uma localidade logo após a fronteira a Leste.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 17:29)




----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 17:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Confirma-se o incêndio no lado espanhol do PNSSM!
> 
> 
> Jola é uma localidade logo após a fronteira a Leste.


Então deve ser desse incêndio certamente que se vê o fumo daqui. Continuam-se a ouvir sirenes


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 17:33)

Zona muito preocupante, porque foi nessa zona circundantes que começou o grande incêndio de 2003! Vamos ver como progride.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 17:38)

111 operacionais no incêndio de Aldeia da Mata, Crato.

Edit: Os espanhóis mudaram o nome do incêndio para San Vicente de Alcántara, é possível que esteja a progredir para dentro de Espanha e não para Portugal.

http://www.europapress.es/extremadu...vicente-alcantara-badajoz-20180804180752.html


----------



## GoN_dC (4 Ago 2018 às 17:44)

Não sei se o incêndio de Monchique estará a gerar pyrocumulus. Não consigo ver a base, mas parece surgir por cima da zona do incêndio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Edit: Começam a cair cinzas na praia.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 17:46)




----------



## huguh (4 Ago 2018 às 17:54)

Neste momento

2 frentes - Monchique, 723operacionais, 11 meios aéreos
1 frente - Benavente, 122op, 1MA
2 frentes - Rio Maior, 146op, 3MA
Santarém, 172op, 3MA
Crato, 106op, 1MA


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2018 às 18:11)

Nota-se pelo sat24 coluna a formar-se em Monchique e Alcanede...


----------



## GoN_dC (4 Ago 2018 às 18:13)

Infelizmente confirma-me que é do incêndio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Já não se vê o sol.


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2018 às 18:19)

Ui... e nova ocorrência numa zona complicadíssima na Serra do Caldeirão..


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 18:27)

Penso que afinal o fumo visível daqui não é  do incêndio de Jola mas sim um que surgiu perto de La Codosera:
Foto de um amigo:


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2018 às 18:30)

Outro incêndio em Olhão com 11 operacionais e 3 viaturas.

Incêndio no Ameixial, já com 2 meios aéreos.

O incêndio no Ameixial, pode ter sido uma ocorrência devido à trovoada seca, no radar no IPMA mostra algumas manchas de precipitação nessa zona.


----------



## huguh (4 Ago 2018 às 18:52)

segundo o jornalista da CMTV ouve-se trovoada seca na zona do incendio de Monchique


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2018 às 18:55)

https://destakpopular.wordpress.com...essionantes-imagens-do-incendio-de-monchique/


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2018 às 18:56)

Cheiro intenso a queimado


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 19:03)




----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 19:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 19:04)




----------



## marcoacmaia (4 Ago 2018 às 19:11)

EN 118 cortada - Samora Correia


----------



## huguh (4 Ago 2018 às 19:13)

Neste momento

2 frentes - Monchique, 719operacionais, 7 meios aéreos
1 frente - Benavente, 106op, 2MA
2 frentes - Rio Maior, 161op, 2MA
1 frente - Santarém, 189op, 2MA
Monte da Pedra, Crato, 107op, 1MA
Mato do Rego, Crato, 79op, 1MA


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 19:30)

Parece que o incêndio de La Codosera e de Jola/San Vicente são o mesmo, com uma frente de 5 km. Se o vento vira para NE durante a noite, passa para este lado quase de certeza.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 19:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 19:32)

SpiderVV disse:


>


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 19:35)

É, sem tirar nem pôr, exatamente a mesma zona do grande IF de há 15 anos atrás.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 20:00)

Monte da Pedra, Crato, dominado. Falta um.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 20:07)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2018 às 20:44)

Fumo do IF de Benavente, visto da praia da Figueirinha por volta das 20H .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2018 às 20:47)

Por volta das 17 horas era bem visivel a coluna de fumo, proveniente do incendio de Rio Maior, isto a cerca de 60 km de distancia, e ás 18 horas vi passar 2 aviões anfíbios, e iam em direcção a este mesmo incendio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2018 às 21:15)

Novamente, mais um foco de incendio próximo do mesmo local, onde já ardeu á 2 dias atrás.
A Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros quer me parecer que deve estar "marcada".


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 21:33)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Novamente, mais um foco de incendio próximo do mesmo local, onde já ardeu á 2 dias atrás.
> A Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros quer me parecer que deve estar "marcada".


Não vai arder! Estamos todos de olho!


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 21:35)

Incêndio em Espanha continua muito complicado. O vento está a virar para NE, o que aumenta o risco de saltar a fronteira.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2018 às 21:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não vai arder! Estamos todos de olho!



Claro, esperemos, que não, neste momento são precisos 4 olhos abertos, ainda á bocado de manhã fui espreitar aqui a zona mais densamente florestal, e infelizmente as poeiras reduzem em muito a visiblidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 21:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Claro, esperemos, que não, neste momento são precisos 4 olhos abertos, ainda á bocado de manhã fui espreitar aqui a zona mais densamente florestal, e infelizmente as poeiras reduzem em muito a visiblidade.


4 olhos já tenho porque uso óculos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2018 às 21:48)

É muito azar, ainda por cima, com bombeiros feridos e viaturas danificadas, nesta altura do ano, em que são tão precisas.
Uma equipa de patrulha e vigilancia já está presente em Vale da Serra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 21:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 22:23)




----------



## joselamego (4 Ago 2018 às 23:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> 4 olhos já tenho porque uso óculos!


Luismeteo, vigilância a dobrar, zelar pela serra ....fazem bem !
Infelizmente a minha serra de Monchique está difícil de controlar 
Ando abatido por causa disso ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2018 às 23:56)

joselamego disse:


> Luismeteo, vigilância a dobrar, zelar pela serra ....fazem bem !
> Infelizmente a minha serra de Monchique está difícil de controlar
> Ando abatido por causa disso ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Eu compreendo o teu desalento... força aí!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 00:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 00:01)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Ago 2018 às 00:04)

6 pessoas feridas no incêndio de Estremoz, 2 em estado grave.


----------



## joselamego (5 Ago 2018 às 00:07)

Só Viseu e Viana do castelo, não tem incêndios ....
Espero que amanhã os 16 distritos diminuem ou fiquem sem incêndios !





luismeteo3 disse:


>



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Ago 2018 às 00:09)

*Monchique* - uma frente dominada.

*Alcanede (Santarém)* - dominado.

Fonte: RTP3.


----------



## JCARL (5 Ago 2018 às 00:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


O que é estranho e a fazer fé no mapa do Prociv, em Castelo Branco na zona do Barbaído, nasceram de geração espontânea !!! 4 ocorrências à beira da mesma via (estrada municipal ou caminho agrícola) desde as 21:59 às 23:24. Estranho!


----------



## marcoacmaia (5 Ago 2018 às 00:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É muito azar, ainda por cima, com bombeiros feridos e viaturas danificadas, nesta altura do ano, em que são tão precisas.
> Uma equipa de patrulha e vigilancia já está presente em Vale da Serra.





> *Ferreira do Zêzere | PJ investiga incêndio no quartel dos bombeiros que destruiu viaturas e instalações (c*
> *fotos e video)*
> Aquela que, até cerca das 17:00 deste sábado, estava a ser uma tarde calma no quartel dos bombeiros de Ferreira do Zêzere transformou-se num pesadelo quando se verificou que estavam viaturas a arder nas próprias instalações da corporação.
> 
> ...



Uma das viaturas (VCOC 03), de Comando e Comunicações, era afecta pela ANPC a ocorrências de grande escala no distrito de Santarém e também no resto do país. O distrito perdeu uma peça chave para o combate a incêndios florestais e a qualquer outro tipo de ocorrências. Existe apenas mais um veículo deste tipo no distrito, em Pernes - Santarém (que hoje até deverá estar afecto ao dispositivo do incêndio de Alcanede - entretanto já dominado)
Espero que se desenvolvam os esforços na aquisição de uma nova viatura pela parte do munícipio de Ferreira (e os restantes em redor podiam e deveriam contribuir) e da ANPC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 08:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 09:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 09:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 09:07)

A frente norte do incêndio de Monchique já passou para o Concelho de Odemira onde estão a ser evacuadas populações...


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Ago 2018 às 09:21)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Uma das viaturas (VCOC 03), de Comando e Comunicações, era afecta pela ANPC a ocorrências de grande escala no distrito de Santarém e também no resto do país. O distrito perdeu uma peça chave para o combate a incêndios florestais e a qualquer outro tipo de ocorrências. Existe apenas mais um veículo deste tipo no distrito, em Pernes - Santarém (que hoje até deverá estar afecto ao dispositivo do incêndio de Alcanede - entretanto já dominado)
> Espero que se desenvolvam os esforços na aquisição de uma nova viatura pela parte do munícipio de Ferreira (e os restantes em redor podiam e deveriam contribuir) e da ANPC.



Pois nesse caso ainda é mais de lamentar toda esta sistuação, eu de facto sabia que eles tinham este veiculo de comando, mas na altura quando li a notícia nem me ocorreu sequer, pensei apenas que tinham sido veiculos de combate a incendios.
Um enorme prejuizo, equipar um "camião", destes não deve ficar mesmo nada barato.
A causa do incendio é para já desconhecida.
Sim o outro veiculo de comando dos BV de Pernes, tem estado no incendio de Alcanede, aliás ainda ontem á noite a reportagem de uma jornalista da CMTV, foi feita ao lado desse veiculo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 10:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 10:39)




----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2018 às 13:55)

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...rigou-a-evacuar-aldeia-em-odemira-no-alentejo

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/08...tirar-pessoas-no-vizinho-concelho-de-odemira/


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 15:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 15:04)




----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 15:13)

169 operacionais no fogo na Sertã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 15:31)




----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Ago 2018 às 15:36)

Estava a mostrar agora em directo na CMTV, em Portela do vento, e a frente de fogo, está a 4 km de distancia, os moradores estavam a molhar os anexos onde tem os animais, isto debaixo de uma encosta de eucaliptos, praticamente "colada", á casa de habitação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 15:44)




----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 15:48)

Acabei de ouvir o heli a ir para um incêndio em Marvão que está agora com 58 operacionais.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 15:58)

Ouço mais sirenes, 74 operacionais em Marvão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 15:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ouço mais sirenes, 74 operacionais em Marvão.


Entretanto começou um em Estremoz...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 16:01)




----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 16:07)

112 operacionais em Marvão...!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Ago 2018 às 16:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Estava a mostrar agora em directo na CMTV, em Portela do vento, e a frente de fogo, está a 4 km de distancia, os moradores estavam a molhar os anexos onde tem os animais, isto debaixo de uma encosta de eucaliptos, praticamente "colada", á casa de habitação.


Passei pela Portela do Vento no mês de Junho! Aliás, fiz toda a N266 , e na altura fiz um post aqui que falava da falta  de limpeza que existia rente a mesma do lado  esquerdo (Portela do Vento), em contraste com a berma do lado direito! Mas mesmo nessa situação, arrisco a dizer que se ele passar essa mesma estrada, poderemos ter uma situação semelhante à de 2003 , que ardeu até Silves! Seria uma catástrofe ambiental mais uma vez!  A partir de hoje as temperaturas vão começar a descer, mas vamos ter muito mais vento, e tanto o solo como a vegetação nos últimos dias ficaram sem qualquer tipo de humidade , que ainda tinham antes deste evento de valor!  A partir de agora  risco extremo!  


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 16:20)

Incêndio de Marvão parece ser numa zona de pinhal... 124 operacionais.

Edit: 136 operacionais e 2 MA.


----------



## jonas (5 Ago 2018 às 16:29)

Alfândega da Fé com 2 incêndios que (a ver os meios mobilizados) têm algumas porporções.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 16:33)




----------



## robinetinidol (5 Ago 2018 às 16:47)

Estou em Fátima e cheira me a queimado!! Haverá IF para aqui


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 16:51)

robinetinidol disse:


> Estou em Fátima e cheira me a queimado!! Haverá IF para aqui


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 16:51)

3 MA em Marvão, 148 operacionais. Estão 40ºC e vento moderado com rajadas lá...


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Ago 2018 às 16:52)

robinetinidol disse:


> Estou em Fátima e cheira me a queimado!! Haverá IF para aqui



Sim, no site da Prociv, consta uma ocorrencia em Cova de Iria.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 16:53)

robinetinidol disse:


> Estou em Fátima e cheira me a queimado!! Haverá IF para aqui


Passou agora um avião aqui por cima para aí!


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Ago 2018 às 16:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Passou agora um avião aqui por cima para aí!


cheira bastante a fumo, mas nao tenho visão para a zona do Santuário...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 16:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 16:55)

robinetinidol disse:


> cheira bastante a fumo, mas nao tenho visão para a zona do Santuário...


Não será para os Valinhos?


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 16:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 17:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 17:03)

robinetinidol disse:


> cheira bastante a fumo, mas nao tenho visão para a zona do Santuário...


Já percebeste para onde é? É em floresta...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 17:10)

O fogo vai chegar em breve à vila de Monchique! Está a 500m! CMTV


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Ago 2018 às 17:14)

O que poderia ser um video a mostra a entre ajuda entre populares e bombeiros, todos a trabalarem em prol do mesmo, afinal é exactamente o contrário.
Afinal de contas toda a gente sabe dizer mal do trabalho dos outros mas ajudar ou fazer melhor é que não sabem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 17:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O que poderia ser um video a mostra a entre ajuda entre populares e bombeiros, todos a trabalarem em prol do mesmo, afinal é exactamente o contrário.
> Afinal de contas toda a gente sabe dizer mal do trabalho dos outros mas ajudar ou fazer melhor é que não sabem.


Dois fogos, um em Amiais de Baixo e outro em Monsanto! Os dois na Serra d'Aire!


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 17:18)

150 operacionais em Marvão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Ago 2018 às 17:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Dois fogos, um em Amiais de Baixo e outro em Monsanto! Os dois na Serra d'Aire!



A Serra D'Aire tem estado a ser fustigada principalmente nas suas extremidades, vamos esperar que consigam resolver as situações com eficácia.
O vento fraco a moderado também não ajuda em nada ao seu combate.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 17:26)




----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 17:27)

```
https://www.instagram.com/p/BmGpU10lTBgqtyqi4tK1tEWTnEeiczADzjx7SU0/?utm_source=ig_twitter_share&igshid=erh503fp7i24
```

Parece que a miniatura do Instagram não está a funcionar. Copy paste do link.

184 operacionais e 5 MA.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 17:34)




----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Ago 2018 às 17:39)




----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 17:39)




----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 17:48)

EN359 entre Portagem e Marvão cortada. 189 operacionais e 6 MA, um deles espanhol.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 17:55)

> *Combate a incêndio nas encostas do castelo de Marvão dificultado pelos acessos difíceis*
> 
> m incêndio deflagrou neste domingo à tarde nas encostas do castelo de Marvão, no distrito de Portalegre, e o combate está a ser prejudicado pelos acessos difíceis, disse à agência Lusa fonte dos bombeiros.
> 
> A fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Portalegre indicou que não havia habitações em perigo, cerca das 17h15, mas que foi cortada ao trânsito a Estrada Nacional (EN) 359, entre Portagem e Marvão. Segundo a fonte, está a arder mato e pinhal "com intensidade", sendo o trabalho dos bombeiros dificultado pelo "declive bastante acentuado". "É difícil o progresso para os meios terrestres", disse a fonte, adiantando que o alerta foi dado às 15h29.



https://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/...dificultado-pelos-acessos-dificeis#gs.YgRW3Ac


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 17:58)

219 operacionais e 7 meios aéreos. Relatos dispersos que podem não ser verdadeiros que a localidade de Portagem foi evacuada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 18:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 18:04)




----------



## huguh (5 Ago 2018 às 18:05)

as chamas parecem andar bem perto de casas em Marvão... e em Monchique tambem está às portas da vila.

Neste momento

Monchique, 837 operacionais, 11 meios aéreos
Marvão, 219op, 7MA


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 18:05)




----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 18:07)

222 operacionais e 8 meios aéreos.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 18:14)

Não está, houve um bug nas ocorrências significativas. Voltou com 2 frentes.

http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/ocorrenciassignificativas.aspx


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 18:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não está, houve um bug nas ocorrências significativas. Voltou com 2 frentes.
> 
> http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/ocorrenciassignificativas.aspx


Já removi, obrigado!


----------



## Hawk (5 Ago 2018 às 18:15)

Pelas imagens que vi na RTP agora, a ventania que lá está e o vaivém de meios aéreos a abastecer nas piscinas municipais, esse fogo parece longe de dominado.

Edit: vi a correccao depois.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 18:16)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Ago 2018 às 18:18)

Serra de S.Mamede ,outra zona potencialmente perigosa, e que não tem um grande IF desde 2003! Poderemos estar perante outro grande incêndio! Marvão é lindo
Situação caótica em Monchique, muitas projeções!  


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 18:24)

É uma zona muito bonita e turística, tudo depende da direção do fogo. Seria muito, muito pior se fosse mesmo no coração da Serra mais a sudeste. Vamos ver como progride... Parecem estar a mandar meios aéreos em vez de terrestres porque os acessos são difíceis.


----------



## JPAG (5 Ago 2018 às 18:28)

A reportar desde a praia da Rocha. 
O fumo do IF de monchique tapou o sol e corre uma brisa fresca. 
Chove bastante cinza mas não cheira a queimado. Por cima do fumo formaram se algumas nuvens (?) bastante altas. 
Sem saber notícias do fogo parece estar a piorar a situacao..


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 18:30)

Fumo de Marvão no radar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Ago 2018 às 18:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> É uma zona muito bonita e turística, tudo depende da direção do fogo. Seria muito, muito pior se fosse mesmo no coração da Serra mais a sudeste. Vamos ver como progride... Parecem estar a mandar meios aéreos em vez de terrestres porque os acessos são difíceis.



Aqui o vento de NW já vai suprando bem, tal como era esperado! Mas sopra quente, ainda 40°c! Condições extremas e perigosas para quem anda nestes TO! Monchique com impressionante reforço de meios! 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2018 às 18:42)

Muito Triste!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Ago 2018 às 18:45)

Ainda á bocado publiquei o video aqui em questão, agora resta-me publicar aqui o esclarecimento do secedido, por parte do comandante do bombeiros de Santarém.

https://bombeiros24.pt/comunicado-dos-bombeiros-municipais-de-santarem/


----------



## joselamego (5 Ago 2018 às 18:53)

Muito triste !
O incêndio está às portas da vila de Monchique 
Segundo soube já está por baixo do campo de futebol ....


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 18:58)

226 operacionais e 9 meios aéreos em Marvão.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 19:08)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Ago 2018 às 19:10)

Foto de uma amiga minha, Praia do Vai há cerca de 5 minutos.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 19:38)

251 operacionais em Marvão, e por alguma razão ainda não é ocorrência significativa. Já passam bem mais de 3h.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Ago 2018 às 20:01)

Palavras de conforto para os membros deste fórum, que de alguma forma mais especial tenham uma ligação a Monchique e Marvão! Nem quero imaginar , se fosse na Serra da Arrábida! Estes dias tenho andando sempre a coca  Incêndios muito complicados estes, muito combustível, e os três 30 bem vincados! 

Nota: Neste momento nem aparece o ponto de situação no site da ANPC!



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 20:13)

Estava a dar Marvão na SIC, o incêndio parece estar descontrolado, e em zonas de difícil acesso. A frente de incêndio parece ser muito grande, ia de um lado ao outro da Serra de Marvão perpendicularmente... Meios aéreos a sair, zonas de dificil acesso, vai ser complicado de noite.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2018 às 20:34)

Cenário dantesco em Monchique, com as chamas às portas da vila, em directo na RTP1.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 20:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 20:51)




----------



## rokleon (5 Ago 2018 às 20:58)

Vídeo em direto há 7 min, Monchique


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 20:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Cenário dantesco em Monchique, com as chamas às portas da vila, em directo na RTP1.


Em directo agora! Diria que já entrou em Monchique!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2018 às 21:00)

Cenário dantesco as imagens em directo na RTP1.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 21:01)




----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2018 às 21:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> Estava a dar Marvão na SIC, o incêndio parece estar descontrolado, e em zonas de difícil acesso. A frente de incêndio parece ser muito grande, ia de um lado ao outro da Serra de Marvão perpendicularmente... Meios aéreos a sair, zonas de dificil acesso, vai ser complicado de noite.


Na TVI também deu, em direto da Portagem, onde o incêndio está ali mesmo por cima, uma zona muito bonita, agora a ser engolida pelas chamas


----------



## trovoadas (5 Ago 2018 às 21:03)

Lá vai arder a serra quase toda outra vez! Triste sina!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 21:05)

trovoadas disse:


> Lá vai arder a serra quase toda outra vez! Triste sina!


Além da serra, a ver se não vai a vila... pelas imagens vai ser difícil.


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Ago 2018 às 21:07)

IF Monchique em direto  -  imagens em direto do observadors das quintas a arder todas.... Chamas impressionantes


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2018 às 21:07)

trovoadas disse:


> Lá vai arder a serra quase toda outra vez! Triste sina!



Pelo andar da carruagem ainda vai passar para Silves, para o filme ser idêntico a 2003. Os peritos devem estar satisfeitos, porque as suas preces foram ouvidas e tanto Monchique como São Mamede já arde, tal como os peritos levaram meses a dizer. Enfim, que tristeza de país...


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Ago 2018 às 21:08)

Como está Marvão? Está a diminuir meios... estará a caminho do controlo?


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2018 às 21:11)

robinetinidol disse:


> Como está Marvão? Está a diminuir meios... estará a caminho do controlo?


Pelo menos está previsto que seja dominado esta noite!


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2018 às 21:15)

Pessoas retiradas de casa em Monchique.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2018 às 21:19)

Em 2003, o incêndio em Monchique durou 10 dias, vamos no 3º dia e muito longe do fim do mesmo.


----------



## joselamego (5 Ago 2018 às 21:22)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Palavras de conforto para os membros deste fórum, que de alguma forma mais especial tenham uma ligação a Monchique e Marvão! Nem quero imaginar , se fosse na Serra da Arrábida! Estes dias tenho andando sempre a coca  Incêndios muitos complicados estes, muito combustível, e os três 30 bem vincados!
> 
> Nota: Neste momento nem aparece o ponto de situação no site da ANPC!
> 
> ...


Obrigado pelas palavras...
Choro ! Dói tanto ver tudo a arder 
Tantas fotos tirei da serra, vila e agora isto ...
Uma palavra de conforto para todos de Monchique e de Marvão !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (5 Ago 2018 às 21:23)

Dadas indicações para a população de Monchique sair de casa e deslocarem-se para a escola


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 21:29)




----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2018 às 21:30)

junto da vila o incêndio vai morrer... acaba a floresta, há hortas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 21:31)

Agreste disse:


> junto da vila o incêndio vai morrer... acaba a floresta, há hortas.


Achas? Nas imagens da RTP3 parece que já ardem casas na vila, mas eu não conheço...


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2018 às 21:32)

preocupação para o lado direito da vila, a estrada para alferce.

tentar alguma defesa possível. 
Indo para Silves pois são mais 2 ou 3 dias.


----------



## GoN_dC (5 Ago 2018 às 21:34)

Eu pelas imagens, penso que fiquei sem uma habitação que foi da minha avó e que tínhamos remodelado há uns 3 anos.

Gostava de acreditar que não mas estava muito agressivo. É abaixo do heliporto e infelizmente o acesso é estreito. Toda a gente que vivia na zona foi evacuada há umas horas.

Há que salutar o esforço de salvar vidas que a GNR está a ter. Estão a ir a todos os "cantinhos" buscar/alertar pessoas, bem mais do que noticiam na TV.


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2018 às 21:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Achas? Nas imagens da RTP3 parece que já ardem casas na vila, mas eu não conheço...



poderá existir uma ou outra casa afetada... sobretudo anexos agrícolas mas não será por aí.
o incêndio está no limite, pode contornar a vila sobretudo dirigindo-se para o lado direito.


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2018 às 21:36)

estes momentos são mais espetaculares em televisão mas não terão nada de grave. Há ali também muita gente na primeira intervenção das casas.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 21:38)

Estou perto de Marvão. Ainda há uma frente inacessível na encosta de Marvão, não muito longe da vila. O incêndio de San Vicente de Alcântara ainda parece muito intenso, um grande clarão!!

Há outra frente no sopé!


----------



## huguh (5 Ago 2018 às 21:41)

as imagens da CMTV de Monchique sao incriveis
chamas com muitos metros de altura, até se ouve o barulho das arvores a arder e a estalar


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 21:45)

Marvão não está famoso. O vento está com algumas rajadas e está calor. Depois posto fotos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 21:47)

Populares a dizer que o fogo já está a ir para o lado da Picota e de Portimão...


----------



## Tonton (5 Ago 2018 às 21:51)

Triste imagem de satélite com o fumo de Monchique em destaque:


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2018 às 21:51)

SpiderVV disse:


> Marvão não está famoso. O vento está com algumas rajadas e está calor. Depois posto fotos.


Mas o incêndio não poderá ficar dominado esta noite?


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2018 às 21:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Populares a dizer que o fogo já está a ir para o lado da Picota e de Portimão...



mais propriamente a subir o barranco ao lado da escola... acredito que não vai conseguir passar.


----------



## PedroGPRO (5 Ago 2018 às 21:52)




----------



## João Pedro (5 Ago 2018 às 21:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Muito Triste!


A sério, eu bem que não quero vir aqui mas não resisto...
F***-**, não escapa nada neste país, para onde quer que se olhe há e sempre haverá a m**** de uma cicatriz resultante de um incêndio. De facto é uma tristeza...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 21:55)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas o incêndio não poderá ficar dominado esta noite?


Eu acredito que sim, mas o vento ainda está com algumas rajadas, está calor, e o incêndio está num local praticamente sem acessos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 21:56)

Populares a dizer que muitas ignições a serem provocadas por cabos da luz...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 21:59)

As chamas já consomem algumas casas dentro da vila!


----------



## João Pedro (5 Ago 2018 às 22:01)

Tonton disse:


> Triste imagem de satélite com o fumo de Monchique em destaque:


Este é outro que para mim é incompreensível depois do que aconteceu o ano passado. Como é possível este incêndio estar ativo há 3 dias ao ponto de estar às portas de Monchique??? Fico parvo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Este é outro que para mim é incompreensível depois do que aconteceu o ano passado. Como é possível este incêndio estar ativo há 3 dias ao ponto de estar às portas de Monchique??? Fico parvo...


Porque tem havido condições extremas de vento e temperatura.


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2018 às 22:03)

contorno da vila...

parece que uma parte também vai a subir a fóia embora com menos intensidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:04)

Agreste disse:


> contorno da vila...
> 
> parece que uma parte também vai a subir a fóia embora com menos intensidade.


É o que os populares dizem mais temer...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 22:06)

Levantam se rajadas de vento na Portagem da direção do incêndio, rajadas muito quentes. Não estou a gostar nada do comportamento do vento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:08)




----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2018 às 22:08)

João Pedro disse:


> A sério, eu bem que não quero vir aqui mas não resisto...
> F***-**, não escapa nada neste país, para onde quer que se olhe há e sempre haverá a m**** de uma cicatriz resultante de um incêndio. De facto é uma tristeza...


É todos os anos a mesma m****, só muda o sítio.


----------



## PedroGPRO (5 Ago 2018 às 22:09)

Eu quero saber o que o governo vai fazer perante o que se esta a passar em monchique , é verdade que as condiçoes meteorologicas nao ajudam mas isto é incrivel , tanta conversa a dizer que estavam preparados e acontece isto , força a todos os operacionais no terreno que fazem de tudo para apagar as chamas e proteger as pessoas .


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2018 às 22:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> Levantam se rajadas de vento na Portagem da direção do incêndio, rajadas muito quentes. Não estou a gostar nada do comportamento do vento.


Porra e aqui no Reguengo não mexe uma palha!
Isto quando é para correr mal é mesmo...


----------



## huguh (5 Ago 2018 às 22:11)

Portugal pediu a ajuda da União Europeia devido às dimensões do incêndio de Monchique, no Algarve, segundo anunciou o comissário europeu Christos Stylianides, no Twitter. O comissário, que esteve envolvido na ajuda europeia a Portugal nos incêndios do ano passado, garantiu que a UE está pronta a voltar a fazê-lo.

“#Portugal solicitou a produção de mapas de satélite do @CopernicusEMS para os incêndios florestais que afetam o distrito de #MonchiqueFaro. Estamos a acompanhar de perto a situação e a UE está pronta a ajudar #solidariedade #EUCivPro #ERCC”, escreveu o comissário no Twitter.

O sistema de emergência da UE de navegação por satélite “Copernicus” poderá assim ser ativado para ajudar no combate às chamas em Monchique, tal como já aconteceu em outros países europeus.

A frente de fogo do incêndio que deflagrou na sexta feira no concelho de Monchique, distrito de Faro, e que está mais próxima desta vila, já é visível da localidade algarvia, segundo noticiou este domingo a agência Lusa.

O fogo, que conta com duas frentes, galgou a Estrada Naciobal 266 e ameaça a vila de Monchique, sendo que o relevo acidentado do terreno está a dificultar o trabalho dos bombeiros. A Proteção Civil retirou 110 pessoas, das quais 79 em dez sítios no concelho de Monchique e outras 31 de cinco locais no concelho de Odemira

O incêndio que lavra há mais de dois dias no concelho de Monchique, era combatido, pelas 20h deste domingo, por 810 operacionais, apoiados por 226 veículos, oito máquinas de rasto e nove meios aéreos, segundo dados da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC), divulgados pela agência Lusa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:13)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Eu quero saber o que o governo vai fazer perante o que se esta a passar em monchique , é verdade que as condiçoes meteorologicas nao ajudam mas isto é incrivel , tanta conversa a dizer que estavam preparados e acontece isto , força a todos os operacionais no terreno que fazem de tudo para apagar as chamas e proteger as pessoas .


Mas alguém disse que não iam haver grandes fogos? No ano passado existiu uma brutal descoordenação, mas este ano isso não está a acontecer. Claro que irá ser analisado o que pode ser melhorado.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Ago 2018 às 22:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Porque tem havido condições extremas de vento e temperatura.


Acreditas mesmo que a razão é só essa? Tenho as minhas dúvidas...

E Marvão, que quer ser Património da Humanidade e deixa queimar a escarpa que é uma das imagens mais fortes para essa classificação. Nem sei se chore ou se ria...  Deviam estar com vigilância a 500% pelo menos nestes dias! Negligência e incompetência é o que é, para mim pelo menos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:15)




----------



## huguh (5 Ago 2018 às 22:15)

uau, 2 ou 3 grandes explosões em Monchique na CMTV


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2018 às 22:15)

É triste, isto tudo! Afinal não estávamos assim tão bem preparado quanto se dizia.
A sorte do país todo foi o facto de termos tido um verão muito simpático antes desta onda de calor e não das preparações. 

As imagens de Monchique são chocantes. Quanto a Marvão, vamos lá a ver se a situação não se complica e não progride para outras zonas da serra.


----------



## PedroGPRO (5 Ago 2018 às 22:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas alguém disse que não iam haver grandes fogos? No ano passado existiu uma brutal descoordenação, mas este ano isso não está a acontecer. Claro que irá ser analisado o que pode ser melhorado.


A questão não é essa , é efectivamente o governo não dar respostas, há um incendio grande em monchique ,há paises onde as temperaturas são quentes e nao há fogos ,isto um dia tem de parar , há que tomar medidas drásticas , as pessoas tambem nao respeitam , há pouco ouvia de minha casa foguetes , as pessoas tambem nao fazem esforços para prevenir os fogos.


----------



## PedroGPRO (5 Ago 2018 às 22:17)

joralentejano disse:


> É triste, isto tudo! Afinal não estávamos assim tão bem preparado quanto se dizia.
> A sorte do país todo foi o facto de termos tido um verão muito simpático antes desta onda de calor e não das preparações.
> 
> As imagens de Monchique são chocantes. Quanto a Marvão, vamos lá a ver se a situação não se complica e não progride para outras zonas da serra.


Concordo contigo 100% , diziam que estavam prontos para tudo , principalmente a adjunta da PROCIV , que tinham pre posicionados , meios aereos a rondar ,a vigiar as florestas , e agora acontece esta tragedia em monchique , incrivel .


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:17)

João Pedro disse:


> Acreditas mesmo que a razão é só essa? Tenho as minhas dúvidas...
> 
> E Marvão, que quer ser Património da Humanidade e deixa queimar a escarpa que é uma das imagens mais fortes dessa classificação. Deviam estar com vigilância a 500% pelo menos nestes dias! Negligência e incompetência é o que é, para mim pelo menos...


Olha eu não estou no terreno, não sou especialista e por isso não posso avaliar com realidade total, mas de tudo o que tenho visto é o que me parece.


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2018 às 22:18)

huguh disse:


> uau, 2 ou 3 grandes explosões em Monchique na CMTV



provavelmente garrafas de gás.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:18)

PedroGPRO disse:


> A questão não é essa , é efectivamente o governo não dar respostas, há um incendio grande em monchique ,há paises onde as temperaturas são quentes e nao há fogos ,isto um dia tem de parar , há que tomar medidas drásticas , as pessoas tambem nao respeitam , há pouco ouvia de minha casa foguetes , as pessoas tambem nao fazem esforços para prevenir os fogos.


O fogo de artifício está expressamente proibido. Se isso está a acontecer é crime! Deves reportar ás autoridades de imediato!


----------



## PedroGPRO (5 Ago 2018 às 22:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O fogo de artifício está expressamente proibido. Se isso está a acontecer é crime! Deves reportar ás autoridades de imediato!


Irei tratar do assunto amanha , nao sei em que casa foi , mas foi perto daqui , nem que vá de casa a casa perguntar, isto nao vai passar impune .


----------



## jkmc (5 Ago 2018 às 22:20)

João Pedro disse:


> A sério, eu bem que não quero vir aqui mas não resisto...
> F***-**, não escapa nada neste país, para onde quer que se olhe há e sempre haverá a m**** de uma cicatriz resultante de um incêndio. De facto é uma tristeza...


É a triste realidade de Portugal. Os eucaliptos e incendios dao dinheiro a muitas pessoas... na america passa se igual com armas e tiroteios. A unica sorte que temos em Portugal : quando o pais se transformar num deserto sem vegetacao, os incendios acabam...


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2018 às 22:21)

joralentejano disse:


> É triste, isto tudo! Afinal não estávamos assim tão bem preparado quanto se dizia.
> A sorte do país todo foi o facto de termos tido um verão muito simpático antes desta onda de calor e não das preparações.
> 
> As imagens de Monchique são chocantes. Quanto a Marvão, vamos lá a ver se a situação não se complica e não progride para outras zonas da serra.


Concordo contigo, se tivéssemos mais umas semanas deste tempo, eram mais uns milhares de hectares que ardiam, tristeza de país.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:22)

PedroGPRO disse:


> Irei tratar do assunto amanha , nao sei em que casa foi , mas foi perto daqui , nem que vá de casa a casa perguntar, isto nao vai passar impune .


É o nosso dever. Todos nós somos a protecção civil!


----------



## jkmc (5 Ago 2018 às 22:24)

joselamego disse:


> Obrigado pelas palavras...
> Choro ! Dói tanto ver tudo a arder
> Tantas fotos tirei da serra, vila e agora isto ...
> Uma palavra de conforto para todos de Monchique e de Marvão !
> ...


Força a todos os afetados. Longe disse, dói tambem ... mais é muito diferente para a gente que sente tudo de perto


----------



## João Pedro (5 Ago 2018 às 22:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olha eu não estou no terreno, não sou especialista e por isso não posso avaliar com realidade total, mas de tudo o que tenho visto é o que me parece.


Luís, achas normal o fogo estar às portas de Monchique? Um fogo que começou a quilómetros de Monchique? Pá, eu também não sou especialista mas... E Monchique não é propriamente uma aldeia com meia dúzia de casas e semi-habitada perdida no meio do Portugal profundo...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2018 às 22:26)

Davidmpb disse:


> Concordo contigo, se tivéssemos mais umas semanas deste tempo, eram mais uns milhares de hectares que ardiam, tristeza de país.


Não haja dúvidas! Ainda assim, houve quem tivesse esperanças que isto tivesse mudado. Amanhã o dia ainda vai ser complicado pela região sul e ainda não se sabe para o que estamos guardados nos próximos meses.

A dimensão das chamas junto a Monchique é impressionante...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Ago 2018 às 22:29)

João Pedro disse:


> Este é outro que para mim é incompreensível depois do que aconteceu o ano passado. Como é possível este incêndio estar ativo há 3 dias ao ponto de estar às portas de Monchique??? Fico parvo...


Aqui não podemos apontar nada as autoridades João, e olha que eu sou daqueles que acha, que temos muita coisa para aprender no ataque ampliado,mas também não estava a espera que as coisas este ano já fossem ser diferentes, nem seria normal ser assim! Estamos a fazer coisas boas e a melhorar, é um facto! Mas ainda vamos demorar uns bons anos! Voltando a esta situação atual, o ataque inicial foi gigantesco, mas este IF revelou.se sempre muito complexo , sobretudo pela orografia da zona, e pelo combustível disponível para arder na mesma! As condições extremas fizeram o resto! Os três 30 estiveram sempre praticamente bem vincados!  As imagens que estamos a ver são tristes, muito tristes! 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:29)

João Pedro disse:


> Luís, achas normal o fogo estar às portas de Monchique? Um fogo que começou a quilómetros de Monchique? Pá, eu também não sou especialista mas... E Monchique não é propriamente uma aldeia com meia dúzia de casas e semi-habitada perdida no meio do Portugal profundo...


O que vi foi o incêndio assim que começou a ser atacado robustamente. Naquela área tem havido ventos fortes... Porque é que se descontrolou assim só os técnicos podem dizer...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Luís, achas normal o fogo estar às portas de Monchique? Um fogo que começou a quilómetros de Monchique? Pá, eu também não sou especialista mas... E Monchique não é propriamente uma aldeia com meia dúzia de casas e semi-habitada perdida no meio do Portugal profundo...


O que vi foi o incêndio assim que começou a ser atacado robustamente. Naquela área tem havido ventos fortes... Porque é que se descontrolou assim só os técnicos podem dizer...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:33)

Em Alferce as casas foram salvas...


----------



## João Pedro (5 Ago 2018 às 22:38)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aqui não podemos apontar nada as autoridades João, e olha que eu sou daqueles que acha, que temos muita para aprender no ataque ampliado,mas também não estava a espera que as coisas este ano já fossem ser diferentes, nem seria normal ser assim! Estamos a fazer coisas boas e a melhorar, é um facto! Mas ainda vamos demorar uns bons anos! Voltando a esta situação atual, o ataque inicial foi gigantesco, mas este IF revelou.se sempre muito complexo , sobretudo pela orografia da zona, e pelo combustível disponível para arder na mesma! As condições extremas fizeram o resto! Os três 30 estiveram sempre praticamente bem vincados!  As imagens que estamos a ver são tristes, muito tristes!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Até pode ser Ricardo, e naturalmente e infelizmente também eu sei que não iria haver milagres este ano e não haver incêndios desta dimensão, mas era o que estava a dizer ao @luismeteo3 , como é que se deixa o incêndio chegar às portas da vila? Isso é que para mim é imperdoável. Não deviam ter já pedido ajuda há mais tempo? Enfim... deixa arder... amanhã cá estaremos para chorar com e ajudar os pobres desgraçados deste ano...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:39)

O que eu vejo é que a população em geral tem de mudar de atitude em relação à natureza e à floresta. Isto não é só uma questão do povo que habita o interior do país. A natureza está a mudar, e é imperioso que as pessoas incorporem esta realidade.


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2018 às 22:40)

Alferce - poderá entrar no concelho de Silves, vamos ver como se comportam os estradões feitos pela maquinaria do exército. 

Fornalha - em direção a Portimão, aqui a preocupação pode ser o aterro sanitário do barlavento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Até pode ser Ricardo, e naturalmente e infelizmente também eu sei que não iria haver milagres este ano e não haver incêndios desta dimensão, mas era o que estava a dizer ao @luismeteo3 , como é que se deixa o incêndio chegar às portas da vila? Isso é que para mim é imperdoável. Não deviam ter já pedido ajuda há mais tempo? Enfim... deixa arder... amanhã cá estaremos para chorar com e ajudar os pobres desgraçados deste ano...


Mas deixa arder o quê? Quem é que deixou arder. Eu entendo a tua raiva mas a culpa não é da operação no terreno. Foi bem planeada mas a natureza é brutal e imprevisível.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:44)

João Pedro disse:


> Luís, achas normal o fogo estar às portas de Monchique? Um fogo que começou a quilómetros de Monchique? Pá, eu também não sou especialista mas... E Monchique não é propriamente uma aldeia com meia dúzia de casas e semi-habitada perdida no meio do Portugal profundo...



A povoação aonde começou o incêndio é uma distância de 10 kms a Norte de Monchique. Meios aéreos, nunca tiveram tantos num incêndio, mesmo assim não controlam, os populares dizem que os bombeiros não atacaram as chamas para evitar o cenário que estamos a assistir, foram vários a referir isso hoje nos vários canais de informação. Parece, que anda tudo às aranhas, não existe coordenação.

Nos grandes incêndios em 2003, 2004 e 2012, as coisas nunca funcionaram bem no Algarve, aliás no incêndio em Tavira só quando entrou em cena outro comandante a coordenar as coisas é que as coisas melhoraram. Os incêndios no Algarve duram sempre uma semana, algo vai muito mal na coordenação dos meios e o Algarve tem tido nos seus incêndios sempre um número elevado de meios, algo vai mal na estrutura e na organização do mesmo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A povoação aonde começou o incêndio é uma distância de 10 kms a Norte de Monchique. Meios aéreos, nunca tiveram tantos num incêndio, mesmo assim não controlam, os populares dizem que os bombeiros não atacaram as chamas para evitar o cenário que estamos a assistir, foram vários a referir isso hoje nos vários canais de informação. Parece, que anda tudo às aranhas, não existe coordenação.
> 
> Nos grandes incêndios em 2003, 2004 e 2012, as coisas nunca funcionaram bem no Algarve, aliás no incêndio em Tavira só quando entrou em cena outro comandante a coordenar as coisas é que as coisas melhoraram. Os incêndios no Algarve duram sempre uma semana, algo vai muito mal na coordenação dos meios e o Algarve tem tido nos seus incêndios sempre um número elevado de meios, algo vai mal na estrutura e na organização do mesmo.


Os bombeiros não atacaram directamente devido ao acesso muito difícil.


----------



## dahon (5 Ago 2018 às 22:46)

Eu diria que desde 2003 não se aprendeu nada. Numa zona em que não existem acessos com vales profundos inacessíveis temos uma mancha florestal com aquela extensão e continua até às portas da vila é perfeitamente normal. Alguém aqui disse que se o vento mudasse de direção o incêndio tinha caminho aberto até á vila. E assim foi. 

Em outubro do ano passado tivemos um incêndio que foi desde a Lousã até às portas de Viseu. Não estamos a falar de meia dúzia de quilómetros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:48)

dahon disse:


> Eu diria que desde 2003 não se aprendeu nada. Numa zona em que não existem acessos com vales profundos inacessíveis temos uma mancha florestal com aquela extensão e continua até às portas da vila é perfeitamente normal. Alguém aqui disse que se o vento mudasse de direção o incêndio tinha caminho aberto até á vila. E assim foi.
> 
> Em outubro do ano passado tivemos um incêndio que foi desde a Lousã até às portas de Viseu. Não estamos a falar de meia dúzia de quilómetros.


Pois relativamente a isso, ou seja a falta de ordenamento florestal concordo totalmente.


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2018 às 22:49)

se queremos manchas descontínuas de floresta e isso é consensual... também temos de pagar aos proprietários para não produzirem ou ocuparem os seus terrenos com floresta.


----------



## jkmc (5 Ago 2018 às 22:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> Concordo contigo, se tivéssemos mais umas semanas deste tempo, eram mais uns milhares de hectares que ardiam, tristeza de país.


Concordo. 
O problema é que a unica preparaçao que podia dar resultados, nunca é aplicada. 
Nao há meios de combate eficaz para plantacoes continuas e desordonadas de eucaliptos e pinheiros. Nem os paises mais ricos (America, Australia...) conseguem apagar fogos de grandes proporcoes quando tem muito vento e tempo seco. 
A unica solucao : fazer o que funciona no monte alentejano... ter plantacoes de sobreiros. Seria isso uma verdadeira preparacao. E de certeza que custava menos que canaderes e elicopteros


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2018 às 22:50)

terrenos entregues ao abandono, às silvas e ao mato também ardem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:50)

Agreste disse:


> se queremos manchas descontínuas de floresta e isso é consensual... também temos de pagar aos proprietários para não produzirem ou ocuparem os seus terrenos com floresta.


Pois isso nunca se resolveu porque mexe com muita coisa!


----------



## Tonton (5 Ago 2018 às 22:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Os bombeiros não atacaram directamente devido ao acesso muito difícil.


É algo que não entendo.
Como é que não é uma prioridade a abertura de acessos (estradões) a rasgar todos estes sítios, antes da época de incêndios?


----------



## João Pedro (5 Ago 2018 às 22:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas deixa arder o quê? Quem é que deixou arder. Eu entendo a tua raiva mas a culpa não é da operação no terreno. Foi bem planeada mas a natureza é brutal e imprevisível.


É uma expressão apenas, não quis, naturalmente, dizer que os bombeiros estão de braços cruzados a ver as chamas entrar em Monchique


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:51)

Agreste disse:


> se queremos manchas descontínuas de floresta e isso é consensual... também temos de pagar aos proprietários para não produzirem ou ocuparem os seus terrenos com floresta.


Pois isso nunca se resolveu porque mexe com muita coisa!


jkmc disse:


> Concordo.
> O problema é que a unica preparaçao que podia dar resultados, nunca é aplicada.
> Nao há meios de combate eficaz para plantacoes continuas e desordonadas de eucaliptos e pinheiros. Nem os paises mais ricos (America, Australia...) conseguem apagar fogos de grandes proporcoes quando tem muito vento e tempo seco.
> A unica solucao : fazer o que funciona no monte alentejano... ter plantacoes de sobreiros. Seria isso uma verdadeira preparacao. E de certeza que custava menos que canaderes e elicopteros


Pois mas isso leva muito tempo a implementar...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Ago 2018 às 22:51)

Novamente...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:54)




----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2018 às 22:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Silves e não Sines, obviamente.
penso que não será necessário.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Ago 2018 às 22:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Até pode ser Ricardo, e naturalmente e infelizmente também eu sei que não iria haver milagres este ano e não haver incêndios desta dimensão, mas era o que estava a dizer ao @luismeteo3 , como é que se deixa o incêndio chegar às portas da vila? Isso é que para mim é imperdoável. Não deviam ter já pedido ajuda há mais tempo? Enfim... deixa arder... amanhã cá estaremos para chorar com e ajudar os pobres desgraçados deste ano...


Tens razão em tanta coisa amigo! Olha para veres que não penso assim tão diferente de ti , deixo.te aqui um post meu feito à  umas semanas por discordância de ideias com o Luís! Eu na altura escrevi.lhe isto

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/index.php?posts/681539

Como eu desteste ter razão  Mas nesta situação 
 compreendo o que ele diz, porque as condições são extremas! Do mais extremo que já tivemos! Eu as vezes penso, se nós mal conseguimos ir a rua nestes dias, aqueles homens e mulheres sofrem mesmo muito! Uma palavra de apreço para todos eles , e populações neste momento difícil!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (5 Ago 2018 às 22:59)

Duas coisas revoltantes: Pessoas que afirmam claramente que os meios no terreno estão a falhar a sua missao sem lá estar... E aqueles que dizem que os meios estão a fazer tudo e a  culpa é das circunstâncias sem estar no terreno...

Habituais politiquices no meio de coisas sérias.


----------



## AndréGM22 (5 Ago 2018 às 23:00)

Por acaso tenho alguma curiosidade em saber de onde saem estas certezas todas que tu tens em relação às operações. Tens algum contacto especial ou ééatravés das imagens da cmtv e números apresentados no site da proteção civil que chegas a essas conclusões?



luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas deixa arder o quê? Quem é que deixou arder. Eu entendo a tua raiva mas a culpa não é da operação no terreno. Foi bem planeada mas a natureza é brutal e imprevisível.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 23:01)

Bem, ponto da situação em Marvão/Portagem, quando lá estive. O incêndio ainda tinha uma frente extensa na encosta de Marvão, mais perto da Portagem do que de Marvão. O vento estava na sua maioria fraco, no entanto de vez em quando havia algumas rajadas e a sua direção era muito errática. A zona onde está a arder poucos acessos tem, e não estava a arder lentamente, deu para ver o fogo a progredir nos 15-20 minutos que lá estive ao pé.
Na minha opinião as mudanças no vento não me agradam nada, havia muitos pirilampos e muitas tentativas de apaziguar o incêndio, mas não sei não... Esperemos que o vento estabilize. Mas isto é só a perspectiva de um transeunte, não de quem percebe da coisa. A frente é um pouco mais extensa para a esquerda, na primeira foto. Havia uma projeção diferente mais dentro da encosta de Marvão para Leste, visível na 2ª foto.

Aqui vão umas fotos, vista de Portagem e na entrada Leste desta (direção de Espanha) (expandir o "spoiler"):


Spoiler: Fotos


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 23:04)

vitamos disse:


> Duas coisas revoltantes: Pessoas que afirmam claramente que os meios no terreno estão a falhar a sua missao sem lá estar... E aqueles que dizem que os meios estão a fazer tudo e a  culpa é das circunstâncias sem estar no terreno...
> 
> Habituais politiquices no meio de coisas sérias.


Eu não estou a fazer política, não estou mesmo! Já referi que não sou técnico. Ainda agora ouvi o Pof Xavier Viegas a dizer que as coisas estão a correr melhor este ano. O que está a correr mal é o número de reacendimentos que continua alto. Ele acha que se deve usar retardante e não água.

Edit: Outra coisa que o Prof Xavier disse continuar a correr mal é a comunicação da Protecção Civil com a comunicação social.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 23:07)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Por acaso tenho alguma curiosidade em saber de onde saem estas certezas todas que tu tens em relação às operações. Tens algum contacto especial ou ééatravés das imagens da cmtv e números apresentados no site da proteção civil que chegas a essas conclusões?


Não são certezas, alguma vez disse isso? Não sou técnico. Vejo os dados que são disponibilizados e que qualquer um pode ver.


----------



## Nuage (5 Ago 2018 às 23:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bem, ponto da situação em Marvão/Portagem, quando lá estive. O incêndio ainda tinha uma frente extensa na encosta de Marvão, mais perto da Portagem do que de Marvão. O vento estava na sua maioria fraco, no entanto de vez em quando havia algumas rajadas e a sua direção era muito errática. A zona onde está a arder poucos acessos tem, e não estava a arder lentamente, deu para ver o fogo a progredir nos 15-20 minutos que lá estive ao pé.
> Na minha opinião as mudanças no vento não me agradam nada, havia muitos pirilampos e muitas tentativas de apaziguar o incêndio, mas não sei não... Esperemos que o vento estabilize. Mas isto é só a perspectiva de um transeunte, não de quem percebe da coisa. A frente é um pouco mais extensa para a esquerda, na primeira foto. Havia uma projeção diferente mais dentro da encosta de Marvão para Leste, visível na 2ª foto.
> 
> Aqui vão umas fotos, vista de Portagem e na entrada Leste desta (direção de Espanha) (expandir o "spoiler"):
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 23:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 23:12)




----------



## criz0r (5 Ago 2018 às 23:12)

De facto, vir a este tópico e deparar com tanta ignorância só dá vontade de desatar á estalada. É a protecção civil, é o Governo, são os bombeiros, é a GNR é a EDP.  Perdoem-me lá o staff deste fórum: Ca***! Vão para lá e façam melhor fo***! Os incêndios gigantescos na Suécia e em Inglaterra foi descoordenação ? O Incêndio brutal às portas de Berlim foi descoordenação? 

É estupidez atrás de estupidez com o único fim de arranjar bodes expiatórios. 

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuage (5 Ago 2018 às 23:16)

Boa noite tenho casa no Jardim,e tenho que agradecer o trabalho dos bombeiros coordenados com os meios aereos, é a minha segunda casa mas a primeira no coração e foi salva por esses soldados...Agora nós temos tudo limpo á volta da casa mas a infestação de acácias por toda a serra é medonha e o Parque  nunca fez nada para minimizar.


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2018 às 23:24)

área considerável... dispersão de meios.

- a oeste da vila?
- alferce?
- a sul da picota?


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 23:26)

Nuage disse:


> Boa noite tenho casa no Jardim,e tenho que agradecer o trabalho dos bombeiros coordenados com os meios aereos, é a minha segunda casa mas a primeira no coração e foi salva por esses soldados...Agora nós temos tudo limpo á volta da casa mas a infestação de acácias por toda a serra é medonha e o Parque  nunca fez nada para minimizar.


O incêndio originou perto do Jardim, já não está próximo dessa área, tendo ido em direção à Portagem (salvo seja). É nessa encosta que está agora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 23:32)

É preocupante não há comunicação móvel em Alferce...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 23:33)




----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 23:34)

Não há atualização no número de meios em Marvão desde as 22:30. Entretanto Monchique está com 980 operacionais...


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Ago 2018 às 23:36)

Incêndio em Marvão (lado direito)
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/marvao/webcam-marvao/


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 23:37)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Incêndio em Marvão (lado direito)
> http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/marvao/webcam-marvao/


Sabes me dizer mais ou menos para que lado está virada a tua webcam? (de onde para onde)


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Ago 2018 às 23:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sabes me dizer mais ou menos para que lado está virada a tua webcam? (de onde para onde)


o que vemos está sul da webcam


----------



## Nuage (5 Ago 2018 às 23:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> O incêndio originou perto do Jardim, já não está próximo dessa área, tendo ido em direção à Portagem (salvo seja). É nessa encosta que está agora.


Eu sei ás 21h os bombeiros estavam a sair do terreno e o incêndio continuava sapoio abaixo,e a floresta continua atá a ponte velha.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 23:43)

RedeMeteo disse:


> o que vemos está sul da webcam


Presumo que isso signifique que o fogo também está na colina oposta (virada para Espanha) áquela virada para a Portagem então?

Era para ver isso que queria saber a localização da webcam.


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Ago 2018 às 23:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> Presumo que isso signifique que o fogo também está na colina oposta (virada para Espanha) áquela virada para a Portagem então?
> 
> Era para ver isso que queria saber a localização da webcam.


exacto o fogo está já neste momento na zona da Portagem


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 23:51)

Sim, foi de onde o vi. Pela CMTV há pouco já tinha progredido mais para baixo um pouco, a boa notícia é que chegou aonde estavam meios pré-posicionados.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2018 às 00:07)

Atualização para 260 operacionais em Marvão. Pela webcam do MeteoAlentejo, ainda parece ter alguma intensidade mas é difícil avaliar com o infravermelho.


----------



## huguh (6 Ago 2018 às 00:09)

parece tudo mais calmo por Monchique
as chamas já se afastaram da vila e irão em direção à barragem de Odelouca- RTP3


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2018 às 00:15)

TVI24: CODIS de Portalegre - combate em Marvão a evoluir favoravelmente. 70% dominado, no entanto ainda há áreas de difícil acesso, vão continuar a consolidar o incêndio durante esta noite e amanhã.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2018 às 00:23)

Imagens dantescas de Monchique na RTP3.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2018 às 00:52)

Uma das frentes de Marvão, a que estava perto da Portagem, parece totalmente controlada, mas há outra situação visível na webcam do MeteoAlentejo.


----------



## Hawk (6 Ago 2018 às 00:58)

A SIC a mostrar Monchique cercada pelo fogo outra vez...e ao mesmo tempo a mostrar o site da PROCIV que dá o incêndio em Monchique como "em conclusão". Como disse a pivot "não deixa de ser estranho".

São estas pequenas tretas como a mensagem da glassdrive que fazem uma pessoa questionar o profissionalismo, não de quem tá na linha do fogo, mas de toda a estrutura organizativa da PROCIV.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2018 às 01:02)

O incêndio não está como em conclusão no site oficial da Prociv. Tirado mesmo agora de lá:





O mapa sim, pela uma da manhã, tem sempre um bug em que as ocorrências desaparecem temporariamente, o que causa sites externos como o fogos.pt ficarem sem dados/considerarem concluídos. Por vezes há ocorrências que desaparecem mas não há conspiração nenhuma, a informação está nas ocorrências significativas. Elas voltam. Que há muitos bugs há.


----------



## Hawk (6 Ago 2018 às 01:05)

Posso garantir que estava. Não na parte das ocorrências importantes mas no mapa de ocorrências. A pivot estava ela própria a mexer o cursor em directo.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2018 às 01:06)

Provavelmente algum bug, então, porque a informação detalhada nas significativas não deu nada disso. São mais os sistemas online da ANPC que são muito falíveis do que outra coisa. Há ocorrências que não atualizam durante horas, mas em reportagens com os comandantes/própria ANPC, fornecem números atualizados, portanto conspiração não será. Não é a primeira ocorrência que desaparece do mapa assim para depois reaparecer, mesmo não sendo de incêndio ou incêndio grave.

Desde que mudaram o site que a informação mostrada está mais falível, o site antigo parecia mais automatizado com os POSITs detalhados e as horas.


----------



## Hawk (6 Ago 2018 às 01:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> O incêndio não está como em conclusão no site oficial da Prociv. Tirado mesmo agora de lá:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Era no site oficial. E era "em conclusão". Bug ou não, não deixa de ser pouco profissionalismo. É um site oficial...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2018 às 01:13)

Sim, não estou a desacreditar, como disse, há muitas ocorrências que lhes acontecem coisas do género, eu também já vi. Não dá para entender porquê, mas certamente será mais erros do sistema (que não deviam existir) do que algo na estrutura organizacional da ANPC. Concordo quanto à postura da ANPC sobre o site ser pouco cuidada, sim.

No site velho não tínhamos um mapa detalhado, mas ao menos as ocorrências significativas eram atualizadas em tempo real a sério.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2018 às 01:59)

Chove cinza na webcam do MeteoAlentejo, ainda parece arder com alguma intensidade. 266 operacionais.

Edit: Dominado! Provavelmente circunscrito àquela área, pelo que estará dominado sim.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2018 às 03:13)

Grande luz neste momento, através da webcam do meteoalentejo. A situacão deve ter piorado pelo menos nesta frente...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2018 às 03:14)

O que eu acho que está a acontecer é que o incêndio está circunscrito a um perímetro, e portanto "dominado", mesmo que ainda esteja a arder - apenas não é expectável que saia dali enquanto o combatem. As condições meteorológicas em Marvão parecem favoráveis, de qualquer forma. Veremos...


----------



## VimDePantufas (6 Ago 2018 às 08:03)

É de lamentar mas cada um come onde quer, não existe profissionalismo absolutamente algum


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 10:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 10:18)




----------



## nunosr (6 Ago 2018 às 10:27)

Já são 1112 bombeiros e 327 meios terrestres.
Não está fácil.


----------



## criz0r (6 Ago 2018 às 10:40)

Hawk disse:


> São estas pequenas tretas como a mensagem da glassdrive que fazem uma pessoa questionar o profissionalismo, não de quem tá na linha do fogo, *mas de toda a estrutura organizativa da PROCIV*.





VimDePantufas disse:


> É de lamentar mas cada um come onde quer, não existe profissionalismo absolutamente algum



Poupem lá as pessoas a estas parvoíces. Quem é que nunca reparou nas "calinadas" esporádicas, dadas até pela própria comunicação social aquando do lançamento de notícias importantes ?

O que vale, é que este País é feito de pessoal expert em tudo o que vê e ouve. Toda a gente opina em frente a uma televisão ou monitor.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2018 às 10:50)

Aqui no Parque Natural Sintra - Cascais tivemos 2 pequenos fogos no fim de semana tórrido.
Um em Murches, Alcabideche e outro na zona de fronteira Cascais/Sintra arredores do Cabo da Roca.
Pelo que sei a vigilância continua bem apertada, e assim é que deve ser.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 10:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 10:53)




----------



## nunosr (6 Ago 2018 às 10:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui no Parque Natural Sintra - Cascais tivemos 2 pequenos fogos no fim de semana tórrido.
> Um em Murches, Alcabideche e outro na zona de fronteira Cascais/Sintra arredores do Cabo da Roca.
> Pelo que sei a vigilância continua bem apertada, e assim é que deve ser.



O mais preocupante foi 4ªfeira na Tapada do Saldanha mas a reacção foi extremamente rápida. 
Até agora está tudo calmo e os acessos aos Parques continuam condicionados.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2018 às 11:01)

nunosr disse:


> O mais preocupante foi 4ªfeira na Tapada do Saldanha mas a reacção foi extremamente rápida.
> Até agora está tudo calmo e os acessos aos Parques continuam condicionados.



Não tive conhecimento desse, felizmente está tudo calmo há muitos anos.


----------



## criz0r (6 Ago 2018 às 11:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui no Parque Natural Sintra - Cascais tivemos 2 pequenos fogos no fim de semana tórrido.
> Um em Murches, Alcabideche e outro na zona de fronteira Cascais/Sintra arredores do Cabo da Roca.
> Pelo que sei a vigilância continua bem apertada, e assim é que deve ser.



A mesma coisa por aqui. O pulmão da margem sul tem-se mantido verde, precisamente devido ao esforço enorme que tem sido feito pelos serviços municipais de protecção civil, voluntários, bombeiros, polícia e ICNF. Desde há muitos anos, que a Operação Floresta segura Floresta Verde por aqui tem sido um sucesso porque a tolerância para o uso do fogo é 0. Nem que estejam a assar sardinhas dentro de casa, as pessoas têm logo ali um elemento da patrulha florestal a bater-lhes á porta.

Este fim de semana, tirando uma ou outra ignição prontamente combatida, não ocorreu nada de significativo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 11:16)

criz0r disse:


> A mesma coisa por aqui. O pulmão da margem sul tem-se mantido verde, precisamente devido ao esforço enorme que tem sido feito pelos serviços municipais de protecção civil, voluntários, bombeiros, polícia e ICNF. Desde há muitos anos, que a Operação Floresta segura Floresta Verde por aqui tem sido um sucesso porque a tolerância para o uso do fogo é 0.. Nem que estejam a assar sardinhas dentro de casa, as pessoas têm logo ali um elemento da patrulha florestal a bater-lhes á porta.
> 
> Este fim de semana, tirando uma ou outra ignição prontamente combatida, não ocorreu nada de significativo.


Aqui também. Vivo em plena Serra D'Aire e mesmo de noite é uma constante ver os carros da Protecção Civil e da GNR a patrulhar as estradas da serra, muitas em estrada batida.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 11:17)




----------



## criz0r (6 Ago 2018 às 11:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui também. Vivo em plena Serra D'Aire e mesmo de noite é uma constante ver os carros da Protecção Civil e da GNR a patrulhar as estradas da serra, muitas em estrada batida.



E mesmo assim, com uma vigilância quase a 100%, ocorrem por vezes alguns pequenos focos que pela orografia ou devido ás condições atmosféricas adversas, podem adquirir uma dimensão tal que faça com que o ataque inicial seja infrutífero. Mas há quem opte por apontar baterias..


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2018 às 11:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 11:45)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Isso são folhas de eucalipto...


----------



## Hawk (6 Ago 2018 às 11:48)

criz0r disse:


> Poupem lá as pessoas a estas parvoíces. Quem é que nunca reparou nas "calinadas" esporádicas, dadas até pela própria comunicação social aquando do lançamento de notícias importantes ?
> 
> O que vale, é que este País é feito de pessoal expert em tudo o que vê e ouve. Toda a gente opina em frente a uma televisão ou monitor.



A "calinada" é da PROCIV que não consegue resolver a m**** de um bug no site que deve ser facilimo de resolver. O site é um orgão oficial de comunicação usado quer pelo público em geral quer pelos jornalistas para informar o público. Estar a dizer às pessoas que já está tudo ok, "em conclusão", quando ainda há estradas e sítios cercados pelo fogo não é parvoíce nenhuma. É incompetência e até pode levar a comportamentos perigosos.


----------



## Hawk (6 Ago 2018 às 11:48)

criz0r disse:


> Poupem lá as pessoas a estas parvoíces. Quem é que nunca reparou nas "calinadas" esporádicas, dadas até pela própria comunicação social aquando do lançamento de notícias importantes ?
> 
> O que vale, é que este País é feito de pessoal expert em tudo o que vê e ouve. Toda a gente opina em frente a uma televisão ou monitor.



A "calinada" é da PROCIV que não consegue resolver a m**** de um bug no site que deve ser facilimo de resolver. O site é um orgão oficial de comunicação usado quer pelo público em geral quer pelos jornalistas para informar o público. Estar a dizer às pessoas que já está tudo ok, "em conclusão", quando ainda há estradas e sítios cercados pelo fogo não é parvoíce nenhuma. É incompetência e até pode levar a comportamentos perigosos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 12:01)




----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2018 às 12:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isso são folhas de eucalipto...



Sim são folhas de eucalipto, um verdadeiro perigo quando estão incandescentes, acabando depois por provocar outros focos de incendio mais distantes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 12:04)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim são folhas de eucalipto, um verdadeiro perigo quando estão incandescentes, acabando depois por provocar outros focos de incendio mais distantes.


Sim as projecções de eucalipto são impressionantes, chegam a ser de vários quilómetros!


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2018 às 12:17)

Resultado do incêndio de Marvão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2018 às 12:20)




----------



## MSantos (6 Ago 2018 às 12:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Luís, achas normal o fogo estar às portas de Monchique? Um fogo que começou a quilómetros de Monchique? Pá, eu também não sou especialista mas... E Monchique não é propriamente uma aldeia com meia dúzia de casas e semi-habitada perdida no meio do Portugal profundo...



A ataque inicial apesar de musculado falhou e com as condições que estavam o fogo rapidamente ficou acima da capacidade de extinção. Nem que estivessem lá 2000 bombeiros, este só o apagam quando a meteorologia ajudar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 13:02)




----------



## trovoadas (6 Ago 2018 às 13:04)

Tenho sérias dúvidas sobre o trabalho de prevenção que andaram a fazer em Monchique! O Verão passado estive lá e vi a miséria de floresta mal cuidada e abandonada e agora só se ouvem relatos de zonas inacessíveis.

Quanto a proliferação do eucalipto naquela zona de forma desmensurada nem vale a pena falar é estar sempre a bater no ceguinho...


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2018 às 13:34)

*Combate em Monchique vai ser reforçado com dois aviões Canadair de Espanha*

O combate às chamas em Monchique vai ser reforçado com dois aviões Canadair disponibilizados pelo Governo espanhol, que poderão começar a atuar já durante a tarde, disse esta segunda-feira o secretário de Estado da Proteção Civil.
"Neste momento, o Governo espanhol já disponibilizou dois Canadair. Caso haja condições de atuar, hoje mesmo à tarde, provavelmente, já cá teremos os dois", adiantou Artur Neves aos jornalistas, durante um balanço da situação do incêndio, perto das 10:00.

https://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/20...reforcado-com-dois-avioes-Canadair-de-Espanha


----------



## joselamego (6 Ago 2018 às 13:38)

Falei com amigos de Monchique , 
Há duas frentes : uma para os lados das caldas e outra para a fóia !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2018 às 13:42)

POSIT detalhado de Monchique:


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Ago 2018 às 13:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Resultado do incêndio de Marvão.



@SpiderVV a vertente norte foi afectada como a Sul??


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2018 às 13:46)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @SpiderVV a vertente norte foi afectada como a Sul??


Possivelmente, havia chamas nessa direção também.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 13:55)

*Incêndio de Monchique com 95% do perímetro dominado*
6 ago 2018 13:33

O fogo rural que deflagrou em Monchique na sexta-feira já consumiu entre 15.000 e 20.000 hectares, mas já foi considerado dominado em 95% do seu perímetro, informou hoje o presidente da Comissão Distrital de Proteção Civil de Faro.
... https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/incendio-de-monchique-com-95-do-perimetro-dominado


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Ago 2018 às 13:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> Possivelmente, havia chamas nessa direção também.



Estava a perguntar porque a publicação da Mercearia de Marvão no Facebook refere "75% da encosta". Estou com curiosidade se esses 25% são aqueles onde há castanheiros e sobreiros, bem diferente dessa área minada de pinheiros e acácias que ardeu...
Se assim é, urge reflorestar com essas espécies endémicas. Gostava que, daqui a 40 anos, tivesse a oportunidade de ver essas encostas reflorestadas com árvores já adultas e que nunca mais tivesse ocorrido nenhum incêndio, graças a esse ordenamento florestal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 14:04)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Estava a perguntar porque a publicação da Mercearia de Marvão no Facebook refere "75% da encosta". Estou com curiosidade se esses 25% são aqueles onde há castanheiros e sobreiros, bem diferente dessa área minada de pinheiros e acácias que ardeu...
> Se assim é, urge reflorestar com essas espécies endémicas. Gostava que, daqui a 40 anos, tivesse a oportunidade de ver essas encostas reflorestadas com árvores já adultas e que nunca mais tivesse ocorrido nenhum incêndio, graças a esse ordenamento florestal.


De facto é urgente um ordenamento florestal inteligente, baseado primeiro na segurança e com visão a médio/longo prazo. O eucalipto tem de ser restringido duramente. Quanto ao pinheiro é endémico e deve ser intercalado com outras endémicas. O que estraga tudo é a monocultura. Eu não sou técnico, mas esta é a minha visão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 14:05)




----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Ago 2018 às 14:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não sou técnico, mas esta é a minha visão.



Nem eu, mas creio que só assim se poderá mitigar os efeitos das alterações climáticas e de incêndios cada vez mais devastadores e intensos... Porque, por mais vigilância, combate e sensibilização, sem o devido ordenamento, tudo será em vão...


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 14:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Nem eu, mas creio que só assim se poderá mitigar os efeitos das alterações climáticas e de incêndios cada vez mais devastadores e intensos... Porque, por mais vigilância, combate e sensibilização, sem o devido ordenamento, tudo será em vão...


Completamente de acordo!


----------



## mecre90 (6 Ago 2018 às 14:29)

Hawk disse:


> A "calinada" é da PROCIV que não consegue resolver a m**** de um bug no site que deve ser facilimo de resolver. O site é um orgão oficial de comunicação usado quer pelo público em geral quer pelos jornalistas para informar o público. Estar a dizer às pessoas que já está tudo ok, "em conclusão", quando ainda há estradas e sítios cercados pelo fogo não é parvoíce nenhuma. É incompetência e até pode levar a comportamentos perigosos.


Talvez seja possível que nestes momentos as prioridades das autoridades estejam no terreno, deixando para segundo plano as informações no site, que são sobretudo usadas por curiosos como nós.

Ou será que acham que as pessoas que têem o fogo à porta andam a navegar na net para ver onde é ou não seguro estar? É óbvio que era melhor que estes erros não ocorressem, mas extrapolar que essas gafes são um indicador de incompetência e falta de profissionalismo por parte das autoridades, não tem outra leitura, a não ser a de que se procura um "aproveitamento politico" destas tragédias, até mesmo por parte de alguns users deste forum. E isso, acredite-se ou não, também é triste...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2018 às 14:35)

Supostamente a informação do site vem do SADO, pelo que seria atualizada de qualquer forma, mas há sempre qualquer bug ou discrepância mesmo assim. Pelo que percebi na altura, há uma equipa diferente a tratar do site.


----------



## AJB (6 Ago 2018 às 14:42)

O Incêndio de Monchique escapou ao ataque inicial, é um facto!
É tambem um facto que não faltaram meios humanos ou materiais (inclusive aéreos)!
É tambem factual que apesar da meteo adversa, a %humidade dos combustiveis não era nada má...comparando por exemplo com o ano passado!
O que terá acontecido??
Para os que já estão a pensar na falta de coordenação da ANPC...calma, a ANPC só entrou muito tempo depois! Nas primeiras 4 horas (pelo menos) o comandante das operações era o comandante dos bombeiros de Monchique...


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 14:43)




----------



## AJB (6 Ago 2018 às 14:45)

https://www.bps.pt/2018/08/05/opiniao-os-fogos-a-lei-e-a-economia/

Ou este gajo é doido varrido ou metade dos colegas deste forum que aqui postam, estão redondamente enganados...
Quem tera razao?


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 14:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 14:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 15:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 15:20)




----------



## hurricane (6 Ago 2018 às 15:20)

AJB disse:


> https://www.bps.pt/2018/08/05/opiniao-os-fogos-a-lei-e-a-economia/
> 
> Ou este gajo é doido varrido ou metade dos colegas deste forum que aqui postam, estão redondamente enganados...
> Quem tera razao?


 Concordo plenamente. Uma gestao da paisagem e prevencao com a reeintroducao de servicos florestais é para mim a melhor forma de controlar os efeitos mais graves dos fogos, ja que como foi dito é impossivel eliminar os fogos de vez pois fazem parte do nosso clima. Penso que investimento em biomassa para producao de eletricidade a nivel local por exemplo é uma boa forma de gerir o combustivel vegetal, algo que é muito usado por exemplo nos paises nordicos com grandes areas florestais. Limitar ao maximo o eucalipto vai ser impossivel porque o papel é uma das maiores industrias do pais e nao podemos de repente suprimir esta industria. mas pode-se limitar a progressao do eucalipto para zonas abandonadas e ai reflorestar com especies mais resistentes 'a progressao do fogo.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Ago 2018 às 15:36)

AJB disse:


> https://www.bps.pt/2018/08/05/opiniao-os-fogos-a-lei-e-a-economia/
> 
> Ou este gajo é doido varrido ou metade dos colegas deste forum que aqui postam, estão redondamente enganados...
> Quem tera razao?



Não me parece que seja doido varrido..


----------



## huguh (6 Ago 2018 às 15:37)

1173 operacionais, 14 meios aéreos neste momento em Monchique
entretanto no Sabugal, 50 bombeiros e 2 MA


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Ago 2018 às 15:47)

*POSIT Monchique* - Regista-se em todo o perímetro fortes reactivações que associadas à intensidade do vento tomam de imediato grandes proporções. (Fonte ANPC).


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2018 às 15:47)

Atualização POSIT de Monchique, situação piora com vários reacendimentos.´


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Ago 2018 às 15:49)

Boas, mais uma vez é triste o que está a acontecer no nosso Portugal, desta vez em Monchique, mas digo se não existisse dinheiro sujo por detrás disto, á pois já não haveria tantos incêndios neste pais, e se o estado efectua-se mandatos para os proprietários limparem as suas matas e não lhes dessem logo o dinheiro, isto seria muito diferente e se houvesse inpeções se realmente as matas estão a ser limpas, é que muitos ficam com o dinheiro e estão-se nas tintas para limpar porque sabem que ninguém vai lá ver se está ou não, depois existe também as zonas de caça que não é permitido que essas zonas sejam limpas, enfim...., poderia estar aqui a falar mais, mas pronto.


----------



## AJB (6 Ago 2018 às 16:02)

Muitos aqui vão ficar surpreendidos com a causa do Incêndio de Monchique...a seu tempo, a seu tempo...


----------



## nunosr (6 Ago 2018 às 16:02)

Informação relativamente ao PMDFCI de Monchique:


----------



## joselamego (6 Ago 2018 às 16:13)

AJB disse:


> Muitos aqui vão ficar surpreendidos com a causa do Incêndio de Monchique...a seu tempo, a seu tempo...


Qual a causa ? Não foi mão humana , ou seja criminosa ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (6 Ago 2018 às 16:19)

Tudo aponta para mão humana mas sem intenção dolosa, vulgo, criminosa


----------



## AJB (6 Ago 2018 às 16:20)

Aliás, o incendio anterior em Monchique, ha uns dias atrás, foi causado por um agricultor idoso que estava a regar o quintal com um motor eléctrico...aqueceu e provocou o incêndio...


----------



## criz0r (6 Ago 2018 às 16:26)

Hawk disse:


> A "calinada" é da PROCIV que não consegue resolver a m**** de um bug no site que deve ser facilimo de resolver. O site é um orgão oficial de comunicação usado quer pelo público em geral quer pelos jornalistas para informar o público. Estar a dizer às pessoas que já está tudo ok, "em conclusão", quando ainda há estradas e sítios cercados pelo fogo não é parvoíce nenhuma. É incompetência e até pode levar a comportamentos perigosos.



É que é precisamente essa a preocupação dos mais de 1000 operacionais de todos os ramos que estão neste momento a combater um Incêndio de grandes proporções. Resolver um BUG num site que inclusivé foi corrigido em minutos. É que chega a ser deplorável esse tipo de comentários cuja contribuição para este tópico é 0. Fossemos todos a pensar deste modo e já a Vila de Monchique tinha sido arrasada.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Ago 2018 às 16:29)

AJB disse:


> Aliás, o incendio anterior em Monchique, ha uns dias atrás, foi causado por um agricultor idoso que estava a regar o quintal com um motor eléctrico...aqueceu e provocou o incêndio...


.. Ou meteu lhe gasolina, com o motor a escaldar. Eu deixo sempre a motoroçadora arrefecer uns 10min, antes de meter gasolina. Aproveito para descansar, beber água.


----------



## Oliveiraj (6 Ago 2018 às 16:34)

Paulo H disse:


> .. Ou meteu lhe gasolina, com o motor a escaldar. Eu deixo sempre a motoroçadora arrefecer uns 10min, antes de meter gasolina. Aproveito para descansar, beber água.



Complicado, quando se mete gasolina num motor elétrico :P


----------



## Paulo H (6 Ago 2018 às 16:45)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Complicado, quando se mete gasolina num motor elétrico :P


Ups.. Nem reparei que era eléctrico! Lol


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2018 às 16:48)




----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2018 às 16:52)

Ouvi o heli há pouco, parece que foi para Marvão. Mesmo já estando em conclusão deve estar com focos de reativação em locais de dificil acesso.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Ago 2018 às 16:53)

AJB disse:


> https://www.bps.pt/2018/08/05/opiniao-os-fogos-a-lei-e-a-economia/
> 
> Ou este gajo é doido varrido ou metade dos colegas deste forum que aqui postam, estão redondamente enganados...
> Quem tera razao?


O homem tem razão! So quando for rentável a pastorícia generalizada e a resinagem voltar (pinheiros com 15cm de espessura, mais ou menos)  e a bom preço, se resolve o problema. Adicionalmente, apostar na cortiça, na castanha e madeira de carvalho. Quando será isto possível e lucravel? Provavelmente, nunca..


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2018 às 16:59)




----------



## Hawk (6 Ago 2018 às 17:12)

mecre90 disse:


> Talvez seja possível que nestes momentos as prioridades das autoridades estejam no terreno, deixando para segundo plano as informações no site, que são sobretudo usadas por curiosos como nós.
> 
> Ou será que acham que as pessoas que têem o fogo à porta andam a navegar na net para ver onde é ou não seguro estar? É óbvio que era melhor que estes erros não ocorressem, mas extrapolar que essas gafes são um indicador de incompetência e falta de profissionalismo por parte das autoridades, não tem outra leitura, a não ser a de que se procura um "aproveitamento politico" destas tragédias, até mesmo por parte de alguns users deste forum. E isso, acredite-se ou não, também é triste...



Vai ser o meu último post em relação a esta questão.

Como dito por outros users, este bug não apareceu ontem. É recorrente. 

O site da PROCIV não é para curiosos. É uma fonte oficial de informação para o público em geral. É a ferramenta que a comunicacao social usa para divulgacao ao publico. Tal como é o IPMA. Se uma região do país tivesse em aviso vermelho por precipitação e de repente passasse a verde e toda a gente dissesse que já não havia risco só por causs de um bug isso não era criticável?

Eu podia perfeitamente telefonar a familiares meus hospedados num alojamento rural em Monchique a informar "acabei de ver nas notícias que já está comtrolado". E eles até podiam assumir uma posição menos segura com essa informacão. Tudo por causa de um bug.

Quanto ao aproveitamento político, não me lixem. Não foi o público em geral que nomeou os comandantes operacionais por via da militância política em vez da competência. E vêm acusar o público em geral de aproveitamento? Grande lata..


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Ago 2018 às 17:20)

Liguei agora para um restaurante que almocei em Junho na Aldeia da Fóia, e disseram.me que a situação agravou.se muito na última meia hora! Incêndio bastante ativo na encosta norte da Fóia! Um abraço de força para todo o staff deste belíssimo restaurante "O Luar da Fóia"  que nos faz sentir em casa ,e que tem esta vista maravilhosa (por enquanto)


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Ago 2018 às 17:23)

http://www.vidadebombeiro.com.pt/2018/08/incendio-de-monchique-arde-novamente.html


----------



## weatherbox (6 Ago 2018 às 17:26)

Não resisto desculpem mas tem que ser

Umas pessoas aqui como o cris e luismeteo tem claro viés pro-governo pelo que se lia aqui o ano passado, estão no seu direito, todos temos mas também têm que ter estomago para aguentar criticas.

E falar de ignorância dos outros é espantoso pois o ano passado alguns perpetuavam os mitos sobre incêndios e achincalhavam participações como a do @AJB que deve ser das pessoas por aqui com mais conhecimento cientifico sobre comportamento de fogo. O ano passado dei-me ao trabalho de ler toda as mensagens dele no forum dos últimos anos e aprendi imenso.

Ah, e ao ler uma resposta de ontem fico a pensar que os eucaliptos e os terroristas foram tirar uns dias de férias na Suécia e voltaram agora.
Tentemos ser independentes

Há muito que funciona mal mas também há que ver as coisas que melhoraram e dessas ninguém fala, no news = good news

- com uma onda de calor recordista quase todos os incêndios foram combatidos de forma bastante rápida nos últimos dias, de manhã quando acordei havia apenas um incêndio activo o que para Agosto na ressaca duma onda de calor é notável. Parabéns.

- Outras medidas como a limpeza do perimetro das habitações são positivas apesar de algumas falhas nada é perfeito, pela primeira vez na vida vi este ano a limparem-me terrenos perto da minha casa, um deles de um autarca que por várias vezes tinha que ser eu a dizer-lhe para cortar as silvas de 2 metros, muitos anos antes da tragédia do ano passado.

- O aldeia segura também é uma boa iniciativa, com muitissimo muitissimo mais para fazer a nível de auto-protecção com muito maior dedicação das autarquias, mas há que começar por algum lado e não deixar esquecer a tragédia do ano passado.

- Monchique, viram imagens? Incêndios em vales aonde os meios aereos tinham que largar água demasiado alto e evaporava tudo, vales com caminhos de carros de bois aonde é arriscado andar com um pequeno tractor quanto mais uma viatura média ou pesada de bombeiros.

Há muita incúria nos poderes locais, uma floresta destas desordenada arde em média de 14 em 14 anos se não estou em erro, tem que ter rasgados outros caminhos em pontos estratégicos com faixas largas aonde seja seguro esperar por uma frente.

Essas zonas depois no desenrolar dum incêndio podem ainda ser mais alargadas com máquinas de arrasto e corte de arvores de forma preventiva antes da chegada da frente. Este incêndio teve excelentes condições de vento fraco durante as madrugadas mas locais para o combater não havia.


Prioridade são as vidas, depois as habitações, só depois a floresta.  Ter esperança que não haja perca de vidas, só no final se pode fazer o balanço sobre a protecção civil e/ou governo. Tentemos ser independentes,  sempre com direito a fazer criticas.


----------



## weatherbox (6 Ago 2018 às 17:28)

Ditas coisas positivas, querem um exemplo muito errado de hoje mesmo? 

Por exemplo esta informação é tão tão mas tão errada mas tão errada, uma desgraça:



luismeteo3 disse:


> *Incêndio de Monchique com 95% do perímetro dominado*
> 6 ago 2018 13:33
> O fogo rural que deflagrou em Monchique na sexta-feira já consumiu entre 15.000 e 20.000 hectares, mas já foi considerado dominado em 95% do seu perímetro, informou hoje o presidente da Comissão Distrital de Proteção Civil de Faro.
> ... https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/incendio-de-monchique-com-95-do-perimetro-dominado



O perimetro está controlado depois de mais uma madrugada sem vento como foram as últimas, agora o vento intensifica-se e o incêndio descontrola-se novamente. 

Porque é errado? 
Porque quem leu pode pensar que as coisas está tudo sob controlo e pode baixar a guarda. Um perigo.!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2018 às 17:37)

O poder de uma descarga, efectuada por um canadair, são mesmo muitos litros de água.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2018 às 17:39)

weatherbox disse:


> Ditas coisas positivas, querem um exemplo muito errado de hoje mesmo?
> 
> Por exemplo esta informação é tão tão mas tão errada mas tão errada, uma desgraça:
> 
> ...


Mas isso não depende mais dos órgãos noticiosos do que outra coisa? Os que estão a olhar para o site da ANPC em permanência quando não conseguem obter informação dita pessoalmente? O mesmo site que prontamente mudou o ponto de situação para a existência de reacendimentos devido ao vento forte?


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2018 às 17:41)

Estas imagens metem respeito e medo só de ver.


----------



## bandevelugo (6 Ago 2018 às 18:46)

weatherbox disse:


> Não resisto desculpem mas tem que ser
> 
> Umas pessoas aqui como o cris e luismeteo tem claro viés pro-governo pelo que se lia aqui o ano passado, estão no seu direito, todos temos mas também têm que ter estomago para aguentar criticas.
> 
> ...




Concordo plenamente.

A propósito de declarações (despropositadas) feitas pelo comandante da PC há umas semanas atrás comentei precisamente isto:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-incendios-2018.9669/pagina-19#post-681593

"Prognósticos só no fim do jogo" era uma máxima que deveria estar na 1.ª página do manual de formação de quem trabalha ou comenta as matérias relacionadas com os fogos em cada verão, para não se cair no ridículo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 18:49)

weatherbox disse:


> Não resisto desculpem mas tem que ser
> 
> Umas pessoas aqui como o cris e luismeteo tem claro viés pro-governo pelo que se lia aqui o ano passado, estão no seu direito, todos temos mas também têm que ter estomago para aguentar criticas.
> 
> ...


Caro amigo eu nesta área não tenho partido ou governo. No ano passado vi incúria e total confusão, mas este ano vejo que as coisas já começaram a mudar como tinha de acontecer. Vejo mais coordenação e outra postura. Vejo o ataque inicial a ser diferente. Se é pouco não sei, os técnicos que digam. De resto o mérito do que correr bem não é do governo, é das forças no terreno que estão a dar o litro!


----------



## Msilva (6 Ago 2018 às 18:54)

O combate deste ano será um sucesso caso ninguém morra. Os incêndios vão continuar durante décadas, vão perder intensidade a partir do momento que se comece a olhar para a floresta de outra forma ou quando o território ficar estéril.


----------



## Msilva (6 Ago 2018 às 19:06)

Deixo aqui mais um vídeo sobre a situação no terreno.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...4671877401&refsrc=http://t.co/q5zwVAmRzI&_rdr


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 19:07)




----------



## João Pedro (6 Ago 2018 às 19:35)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @SpiderVV a vertente norte foi afectada como a Sul??





Dias Miguel disse:


> Estava a perguntar porque a publicação da Mercearia de Marvão no Facebook refere "75% da encosta". Estou com curiosidade se esses 25% são aqueles onde há castanheiros e sobreiros, bem diferente dessa área minada de pinheiros e acácias que ardeu...
> Se assim é, urge reflorestar com essas espécies endémicas. Gostava que, daqui a 40 anos, tivesse a oportunidade de ver essas encostas reflorestadas com árvores já adultas e que nunca mais tivesse ocorrido nenhum incêndio, graças a esse ordenamento florestal.













https://noticiasdecastelodevide.blogspot.com/2018/08/fotorreportagem-como-o-incendio-deixou.html


Abençoada muralha...


----------



## huguh (6 Ago 2018 às 19:40)

um idoso desaparecido há algumas horas em Monchique - TVi24


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Ago 2018 às 19:40)

João Pedro disse:


> https://noticiasdecastelodevide.blogspot.com/2018/08/fotorreportagem-como-o-incendio-deixou.html
> 
> 
> Abençoada muralha...


E pronto, lá se foi a paisagem...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2018 às 19:41)

João Pedro disse:


> https://noticiasdecastelodevide.blogspot.com/2018/08/fotorreportagem-como-o-incendio-deixou.html
> 
> 
> Abençoada muralha...


 Foi bem pior do que parecia! Enfim... Ainda bem que não passou para o resto da serra se não tínhamos Monchique 2.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Ago 2018 às 19:44)

Há tanta coisa nessas imagens que não consigo compreender... devo ser mesmo burro! 
E é isto, não digo mais nada em relação a este ou qualquer outro incêndio...


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Ago 2018 às 19:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> Foi bem pior do que parecia! Enfim... Ainda bem que não passou para o resto da serra se não tínhamos Monchique 2.


Sendo obviamente muito mau, mas felizmente não foi mesmo no coração da serra, em 2003 foi bem pior.
Mas olhando a paisagem agora lá do alto do Castelo é de facto triste.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 19:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 20:02)




----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2018 às 20:11)

A situação do incêndio da serra de Monchique na zona das termas é de "grande preocupação", segundo o presidente do município de Monchique, Rui André.

Pouco depois das 18 horas, o autarca referiu que na área das termas há hotéis em risco e que uma frente do fogo está a aproximar-se de uma quinta pedagógica do concelho vizinho de Silves.

Sobre as casas afetadas pelo incêndio rural, que deflagrou na sexta-feira, Rui André não deu pormenores sobre o número de imóveis ou a sua utilização, referindo que o balanço não está finalizado.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/fa...ocupacao-nas-termas-de-monchique-9686613.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2018 às 20:45)

huguh disse:


> parece tudo mais calmo por Monchique
> as chamas já se afastaram da vila e irão em direção à barragem de Odelouca- RTP3



Ontem à noite, estavam todos à espera que o incêndio morresse afogado. 

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...areceu-nos-fogos-de-monchique?ref=HP_Destaque

Aonde anda o governo? Aonde anda o ministro que disse que este ano estava tudo preparado? Pelo 2º ano consecutivo arde o país e eles de férias...


----------



## Agreste (6 Ago 2018 às 20:56)

ponto final na vaga de calor.

Sines, Sagres, Odemira já com humidades de 70-80%.
Vento de noroeste.

a meteo vai estar favorável durante 4 dias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 21:01)




----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2018 às 21:30)

Alguém sabe se o incendio de Monchique estará próximo do local de captação, e fábrica da tão famosa Águas de Monchique.


----------



## huguh (6 Ago 2018 às 21:32)

Foz Coa com 73 bombeiros


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2018 às 21:37)

"A Marinha está a apoiar as operações da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil em Monchique com um pelotão de Fuzileiros e diversos meios."

Mais do que palavras, aqui ficam as imagens.

A todos os que estão no terreno a nossa homenagem.


----------



## bakalhau (6 Ago 2018 às 22:04)

Outra vez a chegar à vila o incêndio, RTP 3 com reportagem em direto a mostrar as chamas ao fundo agora mesmo. Parece que o fogo vem agora do lado oposto do de ontem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Ago 2018 às 22:20)

Às 22h, a estação da Fóia registava apenas 9% de humidade! Segundo a RTP3, já há várias projecções a atingir a vila de Monchique.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 22:23)

bakalhau disse:


> Outra vez a chegar à vila o incêndio, RTP 3 com reportagem em direto a mostrar as chamas ao fundo agora mesmo. Parece que o fogo vem agora do lado oposto do de ontem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2018 às 22:24)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Às 22h, a estação da Fóia registava apenas 9% de humidade! Segundo a RTP3, já há várias projecções a atingir a vila de Monchique.



Este dias de muito calor, "suguram", o resto da humidade que existia no solo, eu só hoje é que olhei em conições aqui para a vinha do vizinho, que até estava todo verdinha, até á semana passada, e agora está já com as folhas todas secas.
E ainda para mais o calor do incendio todo aí em redor, não ajuda nada também.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Ago 2018 às 22:28)

Aqui por Ourém está uma ventania...


----------



## huguh (6 Ago 2018 às 22:29)

o incêndio já entrou no perimetro urbano da vila - RTP3


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 22:33)




----------



## jkmc (6 Ago 2018 às 22:36)

https://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/opiniao...elho-de-Monchique-esta-ocupado-por-eucaliptos


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 22:38)

Frente das Caldas de Monchique está a ceder. SIC


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 22:43)




----------



## Agreste (6 Ago 2018 às 22:56)

falha ou saturação do espectro?


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2018 às 22:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Às 22h, a estação da Fóia registava apenas 9% de humidade! Segundo a RTP3, já há várias projecções a atingir a vila de Monchique.


Esse valor de humidade só pode ter relação directa com a proximidade do incêndio, certo?


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 22:58)

Agreste disse:


> falha ou saturação do espectro?


Deve ser saturação porque as comunicações não estão cortadas, são é muito difíceis.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 23:01)

O fogo está a descer a encosta em direcção à vila.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 23:02)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Ago 2018 às 23:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esse valor de humidade só pode ter relação directa com a proximidade do incêndio, certo?



Sim, porque as previsões apontavam para valores acima dos 90% nessa zona.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Ago 2018 às 23:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esse valor de humidade só pode ter relação directa com a proximidade do incêndio, certo?


Sem dúvida que sim, ontem na altura de maior descontrole do incêndio a estação amadora WU situada um pouco abaixo do alto da foia apresentava uma temperatura de 35°c  graus à 1.00H da manhã e humidade na ordem dos 10%, hoje já ia pelo mesmo caminho, mas ficou sem sinal! Provavelmente pela falta de internet ou energia! Situação caótica novamente 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (6 Ago 2018 às 23:51)

Não sei se deveria postar isto neste tópico:
Às vezes falha-se por pouco...  Não vejo nenhum fumo nem incêndio contudo no vídeo. Deve ser para anular a suscetibilidade de solo já ardido.


----------



## AJB (7 Ago 2018 às 00:20)

So gostaria de acrescentar que ja trabalho nesta área desde 2006 e passarm vários governos...todos temos as nossas legitimas preferencias politicas, mas nesta área o desconhecimento é transversal e cedem todos sem exceção ao populismo  e à resposta imediata!
A abordagem deve ser técnica e não politica!
Não estou a desculpar ninguém, a serio que não, pensem quem era governo em 2005, 2006, 2013, 2016, 2017...ignorância transversal


----------



## AJB (7 Ago 2018 às 00:27)

E desengane se quem acha que mudou algo do ano passado para este ano...a diferença que se vê (mais fardas do GIPS) em nada muda o combate!
Este incêndio com os indices de seca de 2017 teria seguramente mais de 50000 ha...este ano, a correr mal terá a volta de 30000 ha...
ja dei tanto para este peditório...mas agrada me as palavras de incentivo e reconhecimento de alguns companheiros deste fórum...ja valeu a pena
Obrigado weatherbox, MSantos e Bandevelugo (perdoem me os outros que não refiro por esquecimento)


----------



## vagas (7 Ago 2018 às 00:55)

AJB disse:


> E desengane se quem acha que mudou algo do ano passado para este ano...a diferença que se vê (mais fardas do GIPS) em nada muda o combate!
> Este incêndio com os indices de seca de 2017 teria seguramente mais de 50000 ha...este ano, a correr mal terá a volta de 30000 ha...
> ja dei tanto para este peditório...mas agrada me as palavras de incentivo e reconhecimento de alguns companheiros deste fórum...ja valeu a pena
> Obrigado weatherbox, MSantos e Bandevelugo (perdoem me os outros que não refiro por esquecimento)


Antigamente apagavas fogos , agora esperas por eles , basicamente o fogo extingue-se a toque de fogo táctico 

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2018 às 00:59)

*Detido homem suspeito por sete incêndios em Lousada *


----------



## slbgdt (7 Ago 2018 às 01:30)

AJB disse:


> E desengane se quem acha que mudou algo do ano passado para este ano...a diferença que se vê (mais fardas do GIPS) em nada muda o combate!
> Este incêndio com os indices de seca de 2017 teria seguramente mais de 50000 ha...este ano, a correr mal terá a volta de 30000 ha...
> ja dei tanto para este peditório...mas agrada me as palavras de incentivo e reconhecimento de alguns companheiros deste fórum...ja valeu a pena
> Obrigado weatherbox, MSantos e Bandevelugo (perdoem me os outros que não refiro por esquecimento)



Subscrevo tudo aquilo que escreveste.
Nada mudou, a única coisa que se vê é a malta esperar pelo incêndio no asfalto.
Mesmo sabendo que não se para um incêndio numa estrada quando está a subir uma encosta.
Com 35 máquinas de rasto, nunca há acessos, não há combate directo quando surgem janelas de oportunidade.
O incêndio vai acabar quando acabar o combustível


----------



## huguh (7 Ago 2018 às 01:36)

Segundo a CMTV não há luz em Monchique


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2018 às 01:40)

huguh disse:


> Segundo a CMTV não há luz em Monchique


A TVI24 já estava a avançar isso pelas 00:30 em rodapé, esperemos que já esteja resolvido ou que não haja problemas de maior... às escuras é que não.

Update para 29 feridos.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2018 às 03:35)

Entretanto a ocorrência de vigilância no PNSSM permanece aberta mesmo durante a noite com operacionais, já tinham dito penso que na TV que se fosse necessário, as patrulhas iriam ser prolongadas para durante a noite mesmo no último dia do alerta vermelho.


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2018 às 08:04)

- a maquinaria não opera com declives de 60º e por isso se gerou um impasse no dia de sábado.
- há projeções de centenas de metros na dinâmica do próprio incêndio.
- o teto baixo do fumo não tem permitido a operação aérea.

o dia de ontem tratou-se de reacendimentos, um trabalho de consolidação que não foi possível fazer e aqui talvez seja discutível a estratégia.

O incêndio em si conforme vinha de sábado estava terminado.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Ago 2018 às 08:11)

Boas eu já fui bombeiro e sei bem o que é um incêndio, mas pergunto-me porque é que numa fase inicial não efectuaram logo um ataque musculado, poderiam sim terem utilizado máquinas para fazerem uma faixa de contênção á volta do fogo, isso ajudaria imenso para a não propagação do incêndio, quando eu ia a incêndios fazia-sse isso e ajudava muito até mesmo em zonas dificeis, agora nesta fase do incêndio sei que já é mais dificil é o deixa arder e esperar por ele mais em baixo, mas deviam de cercar o incêndio.


----------



## VimDePantufas (7 Ago 2018 às 08:50)

Mas que bagunçada !! Então helicópteros com copos de água para um incêndio ?  
Estamos muito bem entregues muito bem mesmo


----------



## Hawk (7 Ago 2018 às 09:06)

Ultrapassada a barreira dos 1200 operacionais em Monchique. Não tenho presente os números de Pedrógão, mas é possível que este seja o maior incêndio de sempre em Portugal em número de operacionais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 09:25)

Agreste disse:


> - a maquinaria não opera com declives de 60º e por isso se gerou um impasse no dia de sábado.
> - há projeções de centenas de metros na dinâmica do próprio incêndio.
> - o teto baixo do fumo não tem permitido a operação aérea.
> 
> ...


Por isso ontem o Prof Xavier Viegas dizia que é preferível usar água com retardante. Ele não compreende esta quantidade de reacendimentos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 09:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 09:37)




----------



## dahon (7 Ago 2018 às 09:39)

Talvez a única coisa que eu tenha mudado seja o número de ignições. Este ano ainda não passamos as 200 num só dia. Mesmo nestes dias de calor extremo. É possível que finalmente haja uma maior sensibilização da população e por conseguinte uma redução dos comportamentos de risco. Se nestes últimos dias tevessem acontecido 400 ou mais ignições como em anos anteriores está situação podia ser bem pior.





AJB disse:


> E desengane se quem acha que mudou algo do ano passado para este ano...a diferença que se vê (mais fardas do GIPS) em nada muda o combate!
> Este incêndio com os indices de seca de 2017 teria seguramente mais de 50000 ha...este ano, a correr mal terá a volta de 30000 ha...
> ja dei tanto para este peditório...mas agrada me as palavras de incentivo e reconhecimento de alguns companheiros deste fórum...ja valeu a pena
> Obrigado weatherbox, MSantos e Bandevelugo (perdoem me os outros que não refiro por esquecimento)


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 09:58)

dahon disse:


> Talvez a única coisa que eu tenha mudado seja o número de ignições. Este ano ainda não passamos as 200 num só dia. Mesmo nestes dias de calor extremo. É possível que finalmente haja uma maior sensibilização da população e por conseguinte uma redução dos comportamentos de risco. Se nestes últimos dias tevessem acontecido 400 ou mais ignições como em anos anteriores está situação podia ser bem pior.


Não é isso que o Prof Xavier Viegas diz. Para ele as coisas estão diferentes este ano inclusivamente o ataque inicial. O maior erro que ele aponta é precisamente o rescaldo deficiente. Ele diz que sem um ataque mais eficaz com o uso de retardante e com as condições meteorológicas existentes é muito complicado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 09:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 10:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 10:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 10:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 10:53)

huguh disse:


> Segundo a CMTV não há luz em Monchique


EDP cortou eletricidade nalgumas zonas de Monchique por segurança - fonte:24


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 11:03)




----------



## mecre90 (7 Ago 2018 às 11:05)

dahon disse:


> Talvez a única coisa que eu tenha mudado seja o número de ignições. Este ano ainda não passamos as 200 num só dia. Mesmo nestes dias de calor extremo. É possível que finalmente haja uma maior sensibilização da população e por conseguinte uma redução dos comportamentos de risco. Se nestes últimos dias tevessem acontecido 400 ou mais ignições como em anos anteriores está situação podia ser bem pior.



No meu ponto de vista, o menor número de ignições pode não ter só a ver com a sensibilização das populações. O maior número de vigilantes a circular na floresta pode inibir tanto os comportamentos de risco, mas também o dos próprios incendiários. Falando ainda nas causas humanas, olhando por um prisma da "teoria da conspiração", este ano os "hipotéticos" lobbys dos meios aéreos já não terão tanto interesse económico (pelo menos de forma directa). De um ponto de vista mais relacionado com este forum, também acho que a vegetação ainda apresenta bons níveis de humidade, alguma ainda verde, o que dificulta a ignição por causas naturais. Daqui para a frente tudo poderá mudar, se o tempo quente e seco continuar. É a minha opinião, mas acho que se a onda de calor do último fim de semana tivesse ocorrido num ano com uma primavera e um verão mais "normais", possivelmente as ignições teriam sido até mais do dobro das que têm sido registadas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 11:08)




----------



## Hawk (7 Ago 2018 às 11:19)

O trajecto do avião da PROCIV no FR24:








A área de sobrevoo deve corresponder à zonas activas. È uma área enorme...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 11:27)




----------



## lreis (7 Ago 2018 às 11:29)

Hawk disse:


> O trajecto do avião da PROCIV no FR24:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ai, ai, os linces... alguém que os acuda que o fogo se aproxima do Centro de Reprodução


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 11:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 11:51)

Algo se passa no comando... muita descoordenação já é perceptível.


----------



## rokleon (7 Ago 2018 às 11:51)




----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2018 às 11:58)




----------



## AJB (7 Ago 2018 às 12:03)

Silves e o autódromo que se preparem para receber o "bicho"...se duvidas houvessem da "competencia" deste sistema de combate assente em sazonalismos e bitaites...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2018 às 12:04)

Uma foto que até assusta só de olhar...
Todos esperemos que este incendio não se prolongue por muitos mais dias.


----------



## Hawk (7 Ago 2018 às 12:07)

Tenho a certeza que do total de operacionais no terreno, muitos estão desde 6ªf no activo sem ir à cama. O fogo não está a dar tréguas e aproxima-se duma fase crítica. Pelo que vejo no mapa, relativamente perto de zonas com povoações cada vez maiores e o vento vai continuar forte esta tarde. Espero que esteja em vigor um urgente plano de rendição de meios. É impossível os bombeiros não se irem abaixo ao verem as coisas complicar e as forças a se esgotarem...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 12:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 12:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 12:13)

AJB disse:


> Silves e o autódromo que se preparem para receber o "bicho"...se duvidas houvessem da "competencia" deste sistema de combate assente em sazonalismos e bitaites...


Pois claro, fazias melhor! Bitaites é o que tu dás!


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 12:17)




----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2018 às 12:18)

Sem querer ferir sustentabilidades mas muitos dos nossos bombeiros não sabem combater incêndios rurais, este video é uma boa representação disso mesmo... Uma mangueira apontada contra o vento, sendo que o mesmo vento empurra as chamas de 30 metros na horizontal para cima dos bombeiros?

Se querem suicidar-se esta é uma boa forma... 

Assim meus caros não vamos lá, podem ser 5000 bombeiros que não têm qualquer chance.


----------



## JCARL (7 Ago 2018 às 12:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Uma foto que até assusta só de olhar...
> Todos esperemos que este incendio não se prolongue por muitos mais dias.


Vejam o que tem acontecido no Rio Tejo e em Vila Velha de Ródão.
O papel à frente sempre do ambiente.
Quando estiver tudo morto (ambiente, rio) e sem pessoas, ficam satisfeitos.
E preparam-se para aumentar a produção!!!


----------



## AndréGM22 (7 Ago 2018 às 12:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois claro, fazias melhor! Bitaites é o que tu dás!



E tu dás o quê? 



luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas deixa arder o quê? Quem é que deixou arder. Eu entendo a tua raiva mas a culpa não é da operação no terreno. *Foi bem planeada* mas a natureza é brutal e imprevisível.



No domingo estava tudo ótimo agora já falas em descoordenação. Enfim, ao menos se queres defender os operacionais sê coerente


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2018 às 12:45)

Deixemos-nos de picardias pessoais aqui sff se não querem ter penalizações nas vossas contas. Independentemente da emoção da situação. Levem os vossos assuntos pessoais para MP.


----------



## PedroGPRO (7 Ago 2018 às 12:48)




----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2018 às 12:55)

MSantos disse:


> (... )Espero que não... Mas deixa lá vir uma semana de lestada com 40ºC em quase todo o pais e vais ver que "quem está a dar tudo" vai ser novamente incapaz de lidar com o problema.



Deixo aqui um excerto de um post que escrevi há menos de um mês (dia 19 de Julho)... Parecia que estava a adivinhar...


----------



## dahon (7 Ago 2018 às 13:10)

MSantos disse:


> Sem querer ferir sustentabilidades mas muitos dos nossos bombeiros não sabem combater incêndios rurais, este video é uma boa representação disso mesmo... Uma mangueira apontada contra o vento, sendo que o mesmo vento empurra as chamas de 30 metros na horizontal para cima dos bombeiros?
> 
> Se querem suicidar-se esta é uma boa forma...
> 
> Assim meus caros não vamos lá, podem ser 5000 bombeiros que não têm qualquer chance.



Esse video é de Monchique mas de 2016. Acredito que nos dias de hoje o valor da vida dos operacionais e da população é mais valioso e tido como prioridade máxima.

Edit: Aliás hoje ouvi um jornalista a dizer que uma das criticas á operação da ANPC é darem demasiada prioridade ás evacuações e deixarem arder. E é isto..........


----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2018 às 13:13)

PedroGPRO disse:


>



A CMTV... 

Paralelamente...

*Incendiário ateia sete fogos num dia*



> O incendiário, de 42 anos, atuou num quadro depressivo, dizimou cerca de 6 mil metros quadrados de floresta e pôs em risco um posto de abastecimento de combustíveis junto a um hipermercado, em Cristelos.





> A PJ do Porto, entretanto, deteve também um outro incendiário, um desempregado de 35 anos. Depois de um acidente, o condutor levou o carro até uma zona de mato e arvoredo, com diversas casas nas imediações, em Duas Igrejas, Paredes, às 20h15 de sexta-feira. Com fósforos e um líquido acelerante, ateou fogo à viatura. O incêndio propagou-se à área florestal e foi combatido pelos bombeiros. O homem acabou detido, foi presente a juiz e ficou em liberdade, sujeito a apresentações semanais e a tratamento psiquiátrico.
> 
> Já na semana passada, uma mulher de 73 anos que ateou dois fogos em queimadas, em Leiria, e foi detida pelos inspetores da Polícia Judiciária, ficou em liberdade. A septuagenária já tinha sido condenada, há três anos, pelo mesmo crime de incêndio florestal.



Relembro que não existe uma definição universal do que constitui terrorismo e em nada é útil tornar este termo sinónimo de fogo posto.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Ago 2018 às 13:31)

Ai ANPC Volto a não perceber como se cometem erros graves destes novamente , já ocorridos no passado! Coordenar uma ocorrência desta envergadura a 300klm da mesma, parece.ce não fazer sentido nenhum! Teremos incêndios até as condições meteorológicas assim permitam, ou quando o combustível for menor! Lembrar que este IF é filho de um pai só 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (7 Ago 2018 às 13:33)

@Orion Mais uma vez, lamentável essa tua postura neste Fórum. Outros já foram punidos por muito menos.

@weatherbox amigo, se realmente achas que eu é que estou a levar isto para a orientação política, tens a resposta acima.

Continuem insistentemente a culpar o dispositivo e não tirem as pálas dos olhos relativamente ao que vem de cima em anos anteriores.

Quando se muda *tudo* em cada executivo, tem que se voltar a fazer *tudo* novamente. Pensem nisso e talvez vejam a luz.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2018 às 13:34)




----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2018 às 14:17)

agora que o comando é de lisboa... uma palavra de agradecimento ao Vitor Vaz Pinto que por acaso é meu vizinho aqui do prédio.

Olho para isto e gostava de saber o que aconteceu no sábado ou o que não se conseguiu fazer no sábado.


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2018 às 14:32)

Agreste disse:


> e gostava de saber o que aconteceu no sábado ou o que não se conseguiu fazer no sábado



Eu gostava era de saber o que aconteceu, ou melhor, o que não aconteceu no ataque inicial ( tão importante e decisivo) e que evitaria que o fogo não tomasse estas proporções...


----------



## slbgdt (7 Ago 2018 às 14:52)

MSantos disse:


> Sem querer ferir sustentabilidades mas muitos dos nossos bombeiros não sabem combater incêndios rurais, este video é uma boa representação disso mesmo... Uma mangueira apontada contra o vento, sendo que o mesmo vento empurra as chamas de 30 metros na horizontal para cima dos bombeiros?
> 
> Se querem suicidar-se esta é uma boa forma...
> 
> Assim meus caros não vamos lá, podem ser 5000 bombeiros que não têm qualquer chance.



Esse vídeo não é deste ano.
Mas sim.
Uma manobra suicida


----------



## Tonton (7 Ago 2018 às 14:55)

Snifa disse:


> Eu gostava era de saber o que aconteceu, ou melhor, o que não aconteceu no ataque inicial ( tão importante e decisivo) e que evitaria que o fogo não tomasse estas proporções...



Não sou nenhum perito em relação a este tema, apenas tento avaliar com bom senso.
Se, desde o início, têm havido pontos a arder sem acesso terrestre e, em certas alturas, os meios aéreos não conseguem actuar por causa do vento e do fumo, as proporções vão sempre aumentar!
Continuo a achar que ter prevenido com a abertura de acessos antes da época, teria sido uma solução.

Edição: Além de que, à noite, também não há meios aéreos a actuar...


----------



## Hawk (7 Ago 2018 às 14:57)

IF Monchique em conclusão. Fonte: Site oficial da Prociv.


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2018 às 14:57)

slbgdt disse:


> Esse vídeo não é deste ano.
> Mas sim.
> Uma manobra suicida



Só reparei depois de publicar! 

De qualquer das formas este tipo de situações são muito recorrentes no combate aos incêndios em Portugal, o que reflecte que deveria haver uma aposta forte na formação dos operacionais, porque se eles não se conseguem proteger a si próprios como hão-de conseguir controlar os incêndios?


----------



## ecobcg (7 Ago 2018 às 15:00)

Hawk disse:


> IF Monchique em conclusão. Fonte: Site oficial da Prociv.



não sei porquê.. mas não me parece!






Está às portas de Silves neste momento e a arder bem... bem como a Norte do Falacho e noutros locais...


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2018 às 15:01)

Hawk disse:


> IF Monchique em conclusão. Fonte: Site oficial da Prociv.



O incêndio ainda está em curso!


----------



## weatherbox (7 Ago 2018 às 15:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por isso ontem o Prof Xavier Viegas dizia que é preferível usar água com retardante. Ele não compreende esta quantidade de reacendimentos.


Sabes porventura aonde e a que horas ele disse isso para ver?




dahon disse:


> Talvez a única coisa que eu tenha mudado seja o número de ignições. Este ano ainda não passamos as 200 num só dia. Mesmo nestes dias de calor extremo. É possível que finalmente haja uma maior sensibilização da população e por conseguinte uma redução dos comportamentos de risco. Se nestes últimos dias tevessem acontecido 400 ou mais ignições como em anos anteriores está situação podia ser bem pior.



Seria bom que fosse verdade mas penso que a principal razão tem a ver com os níveis de humidade na biomassa. Se nas próximas semanas tivermos outra situação anormal de calor poderemos ajuizar melhor pois esta onda de calor foi o primeiro grande stress hídrico a que a vegetação foi submetida, o mês de Julho foi atípico.


----------



## Hawk (7 Ago 2018 às 15:03)

Eu só estou a dizer o que apareceu no site da Prociv há instantes. Entretanto já está em curso. Mas é um bug insignificante e é uma parvoíce eu estar a apontar isto. Aproveitamento político da minha parte.


----------



## criz0r (7 Ago 2018 às 15:05)

Mandem o dispositivo corrigir o Bug! Até mete dó sinceramente..


----------



## Tonton (7 Ago 2018 às 15:06)

Hawk disse:


> Eu só estou a dizer o que apareceu no site da Prociv há instantes. Entretanto já está em curso. Mas é um bug insignificante e é uma parvoíce eu estar a apontar isto. Aproveitamento político da minha parte.








Não sei que sentido faz estares sempre a lançar estas "bocas", não ajuda em nada, antes pelo contrário, só cria mau ambiente...


----------



## Hawk (7 Ago 2018 às 15:06)

Mandem as pessoas para a estrada! Já está em conclusão!


----------



## rozzo (7 Ago 2018 às 15:09)

Bom, vamos acabar com as picardias e "boquinhas" *agora*?
Ou vamos ter de levar este tópico pelo mesmo triste caminho que levaram tópicos como o do futebol?

Acompanhamento apenas sff.
*"Roupa suja" e picardias serão eliminados a partir de agora.*

Obrigado.


----------



## weatherbox (7 Ago 2018 às 15:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esse valor de humidade só pode ter relação directa com a proximidade do incêndio, certo?


Não


Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sim, porque as previsões apontavam para valores acima dos 90% nessa zona.


Não


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sem dúvida que sim, ontem na altura de maior descontrole do incêndio a estação amadora WU situada um pouco abaixo do alto da foia apresentava uma temperatura de 35°c  graus à 1.00H da manhã e humidade na ordem dos 10%, hoje já ia pelo mesmo caminho, mas ficou sem sinal! Provavelmente pela falta de internet ou energia! Situação caótica novamente


Não


Agreste disse:


> O incêndio em si conforme vinha de sábado estava terminado.


Não


Meteorologia bê-á-bá, estudar downslope winds.
Esta tarde e noite o efeito permanece mas já não será tão significativo

Arome ontem à noite enquanto diziam isso






Ler:
http://www.bushfirecrc.com/sites/default/files/managed/resource/downslope_winds.pdf

Mito perigoso, incêndio que desce encosta é mais fácil de combater. Nem sempre... Monchique ou Caldeirão com nortada, serras do Minho e Galiza com vento leste-nordeste, Madeira com ventos norte,  são exemplos

E não é só isto, num incêndio até ondas de montanha podem ter uma influência surpreendente
https://www.bnhcrc.com.au/file/7000/download?token=ncSEh8AE


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 15:26)

Agreste disse:


> agora que o comando é de lisboa... uma palavra de agradecimento ao Vitor Vaz Pinto que por acaso é meu vizinho aqui do prédio.
> 
> Olho para isto e gostava de saber o que aconteceu no sábado ou o que não se conseguiu fazer no sábado.


Daí eu ter dito que algo se passou... o que antes parecia estar a ser bem gerido passou a ser uma confusão!


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 15:30)

weatherbox disse:


> Sabes porventura aonde e a que horas ele disse isso para ver?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim posso dizer. Foi na RTP3 anteontem na emissão especial por volta das 23h penso eu.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 15:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 15:34)

Isto já tem 3h...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 15:46)

*Incêndios: 40 km de linha da EDP danificados em Monchique e 17 localidades sem energia- fonte:24*

Pelo menos 40 quilómetros de linha da EDP ficaram danificados na sequência do incêndio que lavra em Monchique e há 17 localidades sem abastecimento de energia elétrica, de acordo com a empresa.


*Incêndios: Ministério Público e Polícia Judiciária investigam fogo de Monchique - fonte:24*


----------



## Tonton (7 Ago 2018 às 15:47)

Interessante, porque documenta várias opiniões de peritos:

*As razões porque está incontrolável o incêndio em Monchique*
A serra de Monchique está a arder há cinco dias e o incêndio continua por extinguir. Há centenas de pessoas retiradas das suas casas e 29 feridos, um deles com gravidade. Há 1200 homens no terreno, 300 carros de combate e 17 meios aéreos envolvidos nas operações. Um ano após as tragédias de 2017, quais as razões para mais um incêndio de tão grandes proporções? As operações no terreno estão a ser bem coordenadas? Os especialistas falam ainda de falhas na prevenção e dizem que é preciso maior investimento do Estado. O professor Xavier Viegas denuncia mesmo a falta de faixas de descontinuidade.

https://www.dn.pt/pais/interior/as-...trolavel-o-incendio-em-monchique-9689030.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 15:59)




----------



## robinetinidol (7 Ago 2018 às 16:00)

Sou da opinião de que, apesar do azar de Monchique, há uma sorte imensa, de o número de ignições ser bastante reduzido e de não haver nenhum IF de dimensões significativas que justifique mobilização considerável de meios.... durante estes ultimos 3 dias, apenas Monchique, com a atenção toda.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 16:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 16:03)




----------



## slbgdt (7 Ago 2018 às 16:03)

MSantos disse:


> Sem querer ferir sustentabilidades mas muitos dos nossos bombeiros não sabem combater incêndios rurais, este video é uma boa representação disso mesmo... Uma mangueira apontada contra o vento, sendo que o mesmo vento empurra as chamas de 30 metros na horizontal para cima dos bombeiros?
> 
> Se querem suicidar-se esta é uma boa forma...
> 
> Assim meus caros não vamos lá, podem ser 5000 bombeiros que não têm qualquer chance.



Esse vídeo não é deste ano.
Mas sim.
Uma manobra suicida


MSantos disse:


> Só reparei depois de publicar!
> 
> De qualquer das formas este tipo de situações são muito recorrentes no combate aos incêndios em Portugal, o que reflecte que deveria haver uma aposta forte na formação dos operacionais, porque se eles não se conseguem proteger a si próprios como hão-de conseguir controlar os incêndios?



É o problema das chefias, não se mete os carros no monte.
Quando chega a estrada acontece isto.
Para além das directivas europeias que obrigam a cada vez carros maiores e aí é preciso cabeça onde se mete uma equipa.
Mas claro é mais fácil deixar os meios na estrada.
Por isso só acaba este incêndio quando acabar a continuidade.

É preciso ouvir com atenção o que diz o prof Xavier Viegas.
Uns dos poucos homens que sabe o que diz.
Por estes dias são todos técnicos
O professor há 20 anos que investiga incêndios/causas/propagação


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 16:10)

*Fogo que começou em Monchique desaloja pessoas em Silves- fonte:24*
O incêndio que deflagrou na sexta-feira em Monchique já obrigou à retirada de pessoas de casas também no concelho de Silves, tendo a situação mais preocupante sido registada na zona de Falacho, disse à Lusa a presidente da Câmara.


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2018 às 16:10)

robinetinidol disse:


> Sou da opinião de que, apesar do azar de Monchique, há uma sorte imensa, de o número de ignições ser bastante reduzido e de não haver nenhum IF de dimensões significativas que justifique mobilização considerável de meios.... durante estes ultimos 3 dias, apenas Monchique, com a atenção toda.



Nem quero imaginar se este incêndio tivesse ocorrido numa fase critica como Outubro do ano passado...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 16:13)




----------



## Cinza (7 Ago 2018 às 16:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 16:25)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Ago 2018 às 16:37)

Para o final da tarde deve piorar o incêndio...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 16:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 16:59)




----------



## mecre90 (7 Ago 2018 às 16:59)

MSantos disse:


> Sem querer ferir sustentabilidades mas muitos dos nossos bombeiros não sabem combater incêndios rurais, este video é uma boa representação disso mesmo... Uma mangueira apontada contra o vento, sendo que o mesmo vento empurra as chamas de 30 metros na horizontal para cima dos bombeiros?
> 
> Se querem suicidar-se esta é uma boa forma...
> 
> Assim meus caros não vamos lá, podem ser 5000 bombeiros que não têm qualquer chance.




Também não quero ferir a tua susceptibilidade, mas o teu raciocinio e critica é para mim ilustrativo da ignorância de muitos users, que aqui vêem criticar, seja pormenores técnicos, seja de coordenação, sem na esmagadora maioria dos casos saber do que fala.

Isso que apontam, o bombeiro a apontar a agulha


MSantos disse:


> Sem querer ferir sustentabilidades mas muitos dos nossos bombeiros não sabem combater incêndios rurais, este video é uma boa representação disso mesmo... Uma mangueira apontada contra o vento, sendo que o mesmo vento empurra as chamas de 30 metros na horizontal para cima dos bombeiros?
> 
> Se querem suicidar-se esta é uma boa forma...
> 
> Assim meus caros não vamos lá, podem ser 5000 bombeiros que não têm qualquer chance.




Bem, se o que criticas é o facto de os bombeiros ali se encontrarem, então isso é subjectivo, porque no video não é possível perceber se eles ali se encontravam a defender algum bem, ou se se encontravam a combater uma frente que entretanto se tornou descontrolada.

Não sabendo isso, o que eles estão a fazer, com a agulha apontada ao ar e aberta, é apenas e só a protegerem as próprias vidas, arrefecendo o ar à sua volta. O ano passado também vi uma imagem parecida, e estranhei que por vezes o bombeiro em vez de apontar à base das chamas, apontava por uns segundos a agulha para o ar. Só quando comentei isso com o meu irmão que é bombeiro é que ele me explicou que fazem isso para arrefecer o ar à volta por uns momentos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 17:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 17:07)

*Portimão: Moradores retirados do Rasmalho, mas fogo está "controlado" - fonte:24*
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...etirados-do-rasmalho-mas-fogo-esta-controlado
*Incêndios: Especialista defende uso de produtos quimicos e aplicação de plano de 2006 - fonte:*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...rodutos-quimicos-e-aplicacao-de-plano-de-2006


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 17:21)




----------



## marcoacmaia (7 Ago 2018 às 17:29)

*Situação das comunicações em Monchique, até ao momento*

"Siresp continua a funcionar, sem falhas relevantes"
"Mobilizada unidade estação móvel da Altice/ Meo, que está na zona urbana de Monchique"
"Duas estações da VDF inop devido a falta de eletricidade"
"Um site móvel da Nos afectado, e serviços fixos também"
--
Ainda: « Para além disso, a Altice “disponibilizou já telefones satélites às autoridades, tendo designadamente instalado um equipamento V-SAT com gerador no quartel de Bombeiros de Monchique”, “vários kits de emergência de transmissão de rádio

Via: https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/621653/inc-ndio-siresp-esta-operacional-e-sem-falhas-relevantes-


----------



## nunosr (7 Ago 2018 às 17:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Contas à merceeiro via Google Earth, cerca de 4/5km de extensão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 17:35)

nunosr disse:


> Contas à merceeiro via Google Earth, cerca de 4/5km de extensão.


Eu isso não sei, postei porque me pareceu útil...


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Ago 2018 às 17:36)

Em Azinhal, outro lado do Algarve, zona do Caldeirão, chamas a ganhar intensidade e incendio a complicar


----------



## nunosr (7 Ago 2018 às 17:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu isso não sei, postei porque me pareceu útil...



Sim, eu percebi. Era só para complementar.


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2018 às 17:45)

mecre90 disse:


> Também não quero ferir a tua susceptibilidade, mas o teu raciocinio e critica é para mim ilustrativo da ignorância de muitos users, que aqui vêem criticar, seja pormenores técnicos, seja de coordenação, sem na esmagadora maioria dos casos saber do que fala.
> 
> Isso que apontam, o bombeiro a apontar a agulha
> 
> ...



Ignorantes todos somos e a presunção de que sabemos tudo é um erro tremendo, que pessoalmente tento nunca fazer.

Felizmente sei um pouco do que falo, embora nunca tenha combatido incêndios florestais, já estudei sobre eles (fez parte da minha formação académica). Por isso reafirmo que os bombeiros naquela situação não se conseguem proteger a eles mesmos, quanto mais proteger o que quer que seja. Não se combatem frontalmente incêndios com grande intensidade, todos os bombeiros e demais operacionais deviam saber disto! Compreendo a ideia de tentar arrefecer um pouco o ar a à sua volta mas naquela situação teriam que retirar para perto dos repórteres e fugirem todos dali!


De qualquer forma, o video é antigo (2016) e publiquei sem ter o cuidado de ver a data...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Ago 2018 às 17:45)

Fumo do incêndio de Castro Marim visto da Praia da Manta Rota. Já teve alturas piores, parece agora estar a acalmar. Até há pouco tempo aqui estava um vento agradável do quadrante sul, mas virou para Norte e ficou um cenário tórrido.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2018 às 17:49)

*Incêndios: Portugal deve investir mais em agrofloresta - Acréscimo*

O presidente da associação Acréscimo afirmou hoje que o país não vai conseguir "atenuar o problema dos incêndios florestais enquanto não houver investimento em agrofloresta", criticando a "epidemia de eucaliptos" existente em Portugal.

Em declarações à agência Lusa, Paulo Pimenta de Castro explicou que "cada vez mais o território está mais empobrecido", quando poderia ser recuperado "com outro tipo de opções", com uma maior aposta em agricultura, florestas e turismo.

"As pessoas mais ligadas à área do eucalipto vêm sistematicamente dizer que o sobreiro também arde [...]. A questão é saber se isso justifica a opção por outras [espécies] mais combustíveis do que umas menos combustíveis e com elevada carga arbórea, que no caso das explorações agroflorestais não existe porque há alguma compartimentação ou alguma dispersão. Nesse caso, os incêndios terão uma progressão mais lenta", acrescentou.

Neste sentido, Paulo Pimenta de Castro defende que Portugal deve "deixar de uma vez por todas de apostar em monoculturas extensíveis ao longo do país", quando o território português "oferece uma grande possibilidade de diversificar culturas e atividades".

https://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/inc...ais-em-agrofloresta---acrescimo--9689723.html


----------



## Cinza (7 Ago 2018 às 17:49)

*Portugal pede ajuda a Bruxelas para mapear fogos de Monchique. Área ardida chega a 20 mil hectares
*
Portugal solicitou o mapeamento territorial à União Europeia através do sistema de navegação por satélite Copernicus. Imagens mostram extensão da área ardida, que se aproxima dos 20 mil hectares.

*





https://observador.pt/2018/08/07/po...onchique-area-ardida-chega-a-20-mil-hectares/

*


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2018 às 17:59)

Estavam agora a dizer na CMTV, que nas festas de Marinhais, Salvaterra de Magos, foi lançado ontem fogo de artificio,  já depois da meia-noite, quando se mete cuidado ás populações, e não mais incúria, cabe a todos nós cidadãos olhar pela nossa floresta.

Agora ao ver o vídeo, por momentos até pensei que estávamos a festejar o ano novo, quase 4 minutos, de fogo de artificio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 18:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 18:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 18:48)

*Pessoal cuidado!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 18:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 18:55)




----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2018 às 19:10)

Entretanto, algo que pode ajudar a entender as siglas usadas nos POSITs da ANPC.


----------



## huguh (7 Ago 2018 às 19:17)

cheira bastante a queimado por aqui... pelo que vejo no site só pode ser do incendio de Tabuaço que entretanto parece já estar dominado


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 19:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 19:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 19:24)




----------



## Paulo H (7 Ago 2018 às 19:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Incêndios: Portugal deve investir mais em agrofloresta - Acréscimo*
> 
> O presidente da associação Acréscimo afirmou hoje que o país não vai conseguir "atenuar o problema dos incêndios florestais enquanto não houver investimento em agrofloresta", criticando a "epidemia de eucaliptos" existente em Portugal.
> 
> ...


Tudo isso é verdade, mas há que perceber como as coisas são na vida real.. Vivemos numa economia global, e se de repente apostamos tudo em 2 ou 3 culturas e na pecuária, em vez de floresta, então muito rapidamente inundam os mercados ao ponto de não ser rentável produzir. Depois há o problema da água, um recurso fundamental para produzir o quer que seja! Mas claro que alguma coisa deve ser feita.. Custa ver milhões em fundos não implementados, não só por causa das burocracias mas também pelo minifúndio predominante. Tem de haver outras soluções, mão pesada na corrupção e uma aposta no marketing de produtos portugueses aqui e pelo mundo fora. Governar não é ficar a ver e apagar fogos, há que ter visão estratégica e saber executar/controlar medidas concretas. Isto é uma crítica a todos os partidos  atenção..


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2018 às 19:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *URGENTE:*


Por vezes tem de se ter cuidado com as emoções especialmente nas redes sociais numa situação de catástrofe como esta. Os bombeiros de Silves negaram a situação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 19:32)

Já apaguei, peço desculpa!


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2018 às 19:35)

estamos numa zona mais aberta... portanto as coisas terão de melhorar.
bem sei que estamos distantes 15-20km entre cada ponto de atuação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2018 às 19:39)

A nuvem do fogo do incêndio de Monchique, já chega a Olhão, o sol já aparece amarelado e a coluna de fumo para W é bastante densa. 

Incêndio no Azinhal (Castro Marim) dominado.


----------



## Stormlover (7 Ago 2018 às 19:44)

Tantos meios, a floresta não estava seca, vários relatos de cooperações de bombeiros como os da amadora que disseram que não tiveram ainda autorização de sequer usar um litro de água  ... Este incêndio estará a ser combatido da maneira correta ??? Cheira que há muita burocracia aqui envolvida e o povinho é que paga ... Dói ver uma data de terriolas e vilas a serem evacuadas as pessoas preocupadas e não ver imagens nenhumas de bombeiros a combater as chamas, ou a televisão não está a demonstrar nenhumas imagens do combate ao incendio ou então ele não é muito visível ...
Sei que este comentário pode causar discórdia, mas eu ontem tive a acompanhar na tvi 24 e deu-me náuseas ... há muita população em perigo e a ser evacuada mas nessas povoações não se via nenhum bombeiro preparado para agir quando o incendio chegasse perto ....
Portugal não merece isto, o sistema de combate aos incêndios precisa ser revisto, ou quem dá as ordens precisa ser substituído ...


----------



## marcoacmaia (7 Ago 2018 às 19:50)

Comando das Operações em Monchique assumido por 2CONAC: Patrícia Gaspar


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 19:54)




----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2018 às 20:00)

O Cabrita que vá para a rua, mais um incompetente como existe neste desgoverno. Há dias atrás dizia que estava tudo preparado. Tão preparado que mais de 1000 homens não conseguem apagar o fogo há 5 dias, todos os dias a música é a mesma, está tudo controlado mas passado 5 minutos está tudo descontrolado. 

Quem está no terreno, só faz críticas, não existe coordenação e isso está há vista de todos.

Um bem haja a todos os bombeiros, esses só fazem o que lhes mandam. Curiosamente o que faz enfiado numa gaveta um plano de ordenamento florestal que curiosamente é da zona aonde começou o incêndio, ele existe com cada coincidência. 

Aonde andam os partidos da esquerda, o PCP e o BE, tal como no ano passado, não se passa nada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 20:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 20:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Cabrita que vá para a rua, mais um incompetente como existe neste desgoverno. Há dias atrás dizia que estava tudo preparado. Tão preparado que mais de 1000 homens não conseguem apagar o fogo há 5 dias, todos os dias a música é a mesma, está tudo controlado mas passado 5 minutos está tudo descontrolado.
> 
> Quem está no terreno, só faz críticas, não existe coordenação e isso está há vista de todos.
> 
> ...


E eu é que tenho uma visão partidária... Tristeza! Não deves estar muito preocupado para só falares de política!


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 20:16)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Ago 2018 às 20:18)

Este tópico, de há uns dias para cá, é o reflexo do país no seu pior. Que tristeza.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2018 às 20:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E eu é que tenho uma visão partidária... Tristeza! Não deves estar muito preocupado para só falares de política!



Bem mais preocupado do que tu. Tenho amigos e amigas a combaterem o incêndio, quando falo com eles, dizem que não existe uma táctica, uma coordenação, não existe uma estratégia, algo vai muito mal, quando o ministro dias antes gabava-se nos órgãos de comunicação social que estava tudo preparado.

Quando o presidente dos bombeiros profissionais veio a público dizer que ninguém se entende e é necessário mudar de estratégia, curiosamente depois dessas críticas mudam quem coordena o incêndio devem ter visto.

Isto, não é novo no Algarve, em 2012 aconteceu exactamente a mesma coisa, só quando mudou quem coordenava e mudou a estratégia é que começaram a dominar o incêndio.

O que não falta é amigos e amigas que vivem nessa zona e uma amiga já perdeu a casa, Por isso, estou no meu direito de expressar a minha opinião e a minha revolta perante a situação, quando as pessoas que conheço dizem exactamente o mesmo. 

Este incêndio, deve ser o incêndio com mais meios humanos envolvidos, são mais de 1300 mas a duração é algo surreal, tal como foi o incêndio em Tavira de 2012 também com mais de 1000 homens.

Aliás, em 2012 no incêndio em Tavira aconteceu também a mesma coisa: http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/videos/fogos-eu-enganei-me-admite-comandante


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 20:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bem mais preocupado do que tu. Tenho amigos e amigas a combaterem o incêndio, quando falo com eles, dizem que não existe uma táctica, uma coordenação, não existe uma estratégia, algo vai muito mal, quando o ministro dias antes gabava-se nos órgãos de comunicação social que estava tudo preparado.
> 
> Quando o presidente dos bombeiros profissionais veio a público dizer que ninguém se entende e é necessário mudar de estratégia, curiosamente depois dessas críticas mudam quem coordena o incêndio devem ter visto.
> 
> ...


Não me parece que estejas muito preocupado, apenas fazes ataque político totalmente despropositado neste momento. Não fazes um único post com informação relevante, e eu é que não estou preocupado? Ao menos tento ajudar postando tudo o que penso ser importante para quem esteja na área e para quem siga esta desgraça!  Tristeza!


----------



## dvieira (7 Ago 2018 às 20:30)

Novo IF no Moimento. Ouvi os bombeiros a passar e posteriormente um Helicóptero.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 20:32)

dvieira disse:


> Novo IF no Moimento. Ouvi os bombeiros a passar e posteriormente um Helicóptero.


Isto é mais para São Mamede não?


----------



## dvieira (7 Ago 2018 às 20:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isto é mais para São Mamede não?


Sinceramente não sei. No site da Protecção civil diz Moimento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 20:34)

dvieira disse:


> Sinceramente não sei. No site da Protecção civil diz Moimento.


Ainda por cima está bastante vento!


----------



## dvieira (7 Ago 2018 às 20:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ainda por cima está bastante vento!


Sim está bastante vento apesar de começar aparecer humidade (maresia).


----------



## vagas (7 Ago 2018 às 20:39)

Acionada uma brigada do regimento de sapadores de Lisboa para dar apoio aos urbanos em Monchique

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 20:39)

dvieira disse:


> Sim está bastante vento apesar de começar aparecer humidade (maresia).


Pelo que vejo é ao lado do CRIF.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 20:46)

dvieira disse:


> Sim está bastante vento apesar de começar aparecer humidade (maresia).


O IF em Fátima já está em resolução!


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Ago 2018 às 20:48)

dvieira disse:


> Novo IF no Moimento. Ouvi os bombeiros a passar e posteriormente um Helicóptero.


ouvi bombeiros tb...foi no pinhal e eucaliptal atrás do CRIF, em direção às pedreiras


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 20:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 20:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 20:53)




----------



## weatherbox (7 Ago 2018 às 20:55)

Em Llutxent-Valência, Espanha, desde ontem que tem um incêndio que à tarde fica medonho, cumulonimbus flammagenitus com trovoadas e se parece muito com Pedrogão, que floresta há lá?

https://twitter.com/meteolp/status/1026777961024942083


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 21:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 21:13)




----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2018 às 21:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 21:25)




----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2018 às 21:25)

*Bombeiros dizem que estiveram cinco horas parados em Monchique*

https://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/20...ue-estiveram-cinco-horas-parados-em-Monchique


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2018 às 21:34)

Os nossos verdadeiros heróis, que todos os dias dão a própria vida, em prol das outras pessoas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 21:35)




----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2018 às 21:47)

o incêndio já chegou ao chilrão?

péssimas notícias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 21:50)

Agreste disse:


> o incêndio já chegou ao chilrão?
> 
> péssimas notícias.


Por alguma razão particular?


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2018 às 21:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por alguma razão particular?



muito para arder.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 21:54)

Agreste disse:


> muito para arder.


Muito mau!


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 21:55)




----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2018 às 21:57)

o chilrão é mais ou menos o início da ribeira de aljezur e são sempre barrancos muito fundos.

assim como mais a norte na foz do carvalhoso (ribeira do seixe)... é tudo barrancos muito fundos, encostas com 70-100 metros, grandes declives.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 22:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 22:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 22:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 22:42)

*Governo assegura apoios para a reconstrução de casas em Mochique*
*https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...oios-para-a-reconstrucao-de-casas-em-mochique*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 22:54)




----------



## Hawk (7 Ago 2018 às 23:00)

Os 3 meios aéreos que ainda estão a operar são de vigilância?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Ago 2018 às 23:03)

Afinal não interpretei bem o comunicado , a dizer que o comando do incêndio iria passar para o comando nacional! Pensei que se fosse cometer o mesmo erro do passado, e comandar a partir de Lisboa como se fez muitas vezes o ano passado! Ter esta Senhora (2CONAC-Patrícia Gaspar) no terreno parece.me ser sem dúvida uma mais valia em todos os sentidos! A comunicação da própria fala por si Em 2013 no Caramulo,  tomou.se decisão idêntica com o José Moura ,
1CONAC  na altura , e funcionou muito bem, esperemos que desta vez seja igual! 

Mas malta, não vamos detiorar este tópico! Este é um tópico de seguimento como outro qualquer, neste caso incêndios! É normal 
termos ideias, e pontos de vista diferentes nas situações que vão acontecendo, estranho seria se não fosse assim! Vamos por isso elevar um bocadinho o "nível " do mesmo para bem de todos nós que gostamos de o seguir

Para o resto se estiverem interessados, tem sempre a msg privada, mas o ideal seria ninguém  estar interessado



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 23:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 23:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 23:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 23:16)

Boa entrevista à Presidente da Câmara de Silves no terreno ainda agora: RTP3


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2018 às 23:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa entrevista à Presidente da Câmara de Silves no terreno ainda agora: RTP3



não vi, espero que tenha dado notícias positivas.


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2018 às 23:21)

temperaturas em acelerada descida...

estamos com 24ºC aqui em faro, em portimão devem estar 20ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 23:22)

Agreste disse:


> não vi, espero que tenha dado notícias positivas.


Sim disse que o fogo está a evoluir longe de zonas habitadas, mas o maior problema é o vento forte que se faz sentir e que muda de direcção constantemente. Disse mais mas agora não lembro...


----------



## dahon (7 Ago 2018 às 23:26)

Bem, as mudanças da direcção dos vento e por consequência do incêndio são qualquer coisa. Faz-me lembrar os incêndios do Caramulo em 2013, em que quando por volta do meio da tarde entrava a nortada no meio daqueles vales ninguém sabia para que lado ia soprar o vento.


----------



## AJB (8 Ago 2018 às 00:03)

Para os "seguidores" dos terriveis 3 30as (tres trintas), reparem o que esta a acontecer em Monchique...


----------



## clone (8 Ago 2018 às 00:04)




----------



## Pek (8 Ago 2018 às 01:26)




----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2018 às 08:28)

Olhando para os dados da estação da Fóia madrugada bem mais húmida e fresca, infelizmente o vento continua forte.


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2018 às 09:02)

*Os cerca de 40 helicópteros contratados pela Proteção Civil para o combate a incêndios rurais não estão equipados com produtos químicos para fazer face a fogos como os de Monchique.*

Uma realidade que contrasta com os apelos que bombeiros e especialistas em fogos fazem neste momento: que se tente conter com espumas e géis retardantes as chamas, que duram há cinco dias e perante as quais a água lançada pelos meios aéreos pouco sucesso tem tido.

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...em-retardantes-para-apagar-fogos-9691976.html


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Ago 2018 às 10:03)

Olhando para as condições meteorológicas da noite passada em Monchique, parece.me ter sido uma boa janela de oportunidade para conseguir uma melhoria bastante significativa no IF! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Ago 2018 às 10:28)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Olhando para as condições meteorológicas da noite passada em Monchique, parece.me ter sido uma boa janela de oportunidade para conseguir uma melhoria bastante significativa no IF!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Apesar da temperatura baixa e da humidade a rondar os 90%, e tal como disse Patrícia Gaspar, essas condições favoráveis não conseguiram compensar a dificuldade criada pelo vento.

No radar (sat24) continua a ver-se uma extensa pluma de fumo, e já se vê uma cicatriz negra na zona do incêndio.


----------



## rokleon (8 Ago 2018 às 10:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Olhando para as condições meteorológicas da noite passada em Monchique, parece.me ter sido uma boa janela de oportunidade para conseguir uma melhoria bastante significativa no IF!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


*Monchique. Bombeiros conseguiram “bons progressos” durante a madrugada e situação está “mais estável”*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Ago 2018 às 10:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Apesar da temperatura baixa e da humidade a rondar os 90%, e tal como disse Patrícia Gaspar, essas condições favoráveis não conseguiram compensar a dificuldade criada pelo vento.
> 
> No radar (sat24) continua a ver-se uma extensa pluma de fumo, e já se vê uma cicatriz negra na zona do incêndio.


Ouvi agora a conferência de imprensa da mesma, parece que a situação apenas melhorou no concelho de Silves! Em Monchique ainda arde com intensidade na Fóia!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (8 Ago 2018 às 11:01)

Espanha também a braços com um perigoso incêndio em Llutxent (Comunidad Valenciana). O incêndio terá sido provocado por um raio e já obrigou à evacuação de 2500 pessoas.

https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/3412542/0/incendio-llutxent-desaloja-2500-personas/

https://elpais.com/elpais/2018/08/07/album/1533648342_877574.html#foto_gal_10


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 11:56)

MSantos disse:


> Espanha também a braços com um perigoso incêndio em Llutxent (Comunidad Valenciana). O incêndio terá sido provocado por um raio e já obrigou à evacuação de 2500 pessoas.
> 
> https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/3412542/0/incendio-llutxent-desaloja-2500-personas/
> 
> https://elpais.com/elpais/2018/08/07/album/1533648342_877574.html#foto_gal_10


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 12:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 12:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 12:43)




----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2018 às 13:55)

Ouvi o heli há pouco, parece que foi para Marvão, de novo. Deve estar complicado o rescaldo em zonas mais complicadas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 14:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 14:10)

*Fogo controlado em Portimão mas temem-se reacendimentos- fonte:24*
O fogo que deflagrou na sexta-feira em Monchique está controlado no concelho de Portimão desde terça-feira, mas ainda se teme a ocorrência de reacendimentos devido ao vento, disse a presidente da Câmara.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2018 às 14:18)

Estava agora a passar em rodapé na RTP3, que já estão a ser usados químicos retardantes no incendio de Monchique.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 14:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Estava agora a passar em rodapé na RTP3, que já estão a ser usados químicos retardantes no incendio de Monchique.


Pois, espero que se aprenda com os erros...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 14:25)




----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2018 às 14:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois, espero que se aprenda com os erros...



Pois esperemos que assim seja mais fácil o ataque ás chamas, e o reporter entrevistou uma pessoa, de lá que disse que os bombeiros da Amadora, estavam á 10 horas, parados, sem gastar uma gota de água, á espera de ordem, ou provavelmente para renderem algum grupo de bombeiros.

Um incendio já considerável, em Assentiz, Torres Novas, conta com 75 operacionais, 21 veiculos, e 1 meio aéreo, já consta com estando em resolução.
O vento moderado continua a soprar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 14:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois esperemos que assim seja mais fácil o ataque ás chamas, e o reporter entrevistou uma pessoa, de lá que disse que os bombeiros da Amadora, estavam á 10 horas, parados, sem gastar uma gota de água, á espera de ordem, ou provavelmente para renderem algum grupo de bombeiros.
> 
> Um incendio já considerável, em Assentiz, Torres Novas, conta com 75 operacionais, 21 veiculos, e 1 meio aéreo, já consta com estando em resolução.
> O vento moderado continua a soprar.


O incêndio de Assentiz já está em resolução.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 14:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 14:52)




----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2018 às 14:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 15:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 15:21)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Ago 2018 às 15:26)

Frente de Silves completamente descontrolada à  pouco em directo na TVI24!


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 15:28)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Frente de Silves completamente descontrolada à  pouco em directo na TVI24!


Que porra!!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Ago 2018 às 15:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que porra!!!



Imagens tristes , que se repetem ano após ano!!


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Ago 2018 às 15:36)

E segundo alguém dizia, já há uma frente para os lados da Barragem do Funcho.... Significaria que o IF tinha avançado muito para São Marcos e que teria uma área enorme para arder


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 15:37)




----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2018 às 15:41)

Começou agora aqui próximo, cerca de um quilómetro de distancia um pequeno foco de incendio, junto á obra da ETAR, não sei se foi algum problema mecanico em alguma máquina, em terrenos com muita erva principalmente, mas tem estado a alastrar muito com o vento moderado.
Mesmo tendo as retroescavadoras ao pé, não sei, se os bombeiros não terão de vir já breve.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 15:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Começou agora aqui próximo, cerca de um quilómetro de distancia um pequeno foco de incendio, junto á obra da ETAR, não sei se foi algum problema mecanico em alguma máquina, em terrenos com muita erva principalmente, mas tem estado a alastrar muito com o vento moderado.
> Mesmo tendo as retroescavadoras ao pé, não sei, se os bombeiros não terão de vir já breve.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2018 às 16:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



A situação está dificil, vejo as labaredas, a cerca de 800 metros, já foram mais de 8 descargas do helicoptero.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 16:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A situação está dificil, vejo as labaredas, a cerca de 800 metros, já foram mais de 8 descargas do helicoptero.


46 MH, 10 MT, 1 MA


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 16:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 16:16)




----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2018 às 16:27)

A situação não está nada fácil, vai já em 55 operacionais, está a arder uma grande mancha de carvalhos centenários, num vale.
Já vi labaredas com mais de 12 metros de altura, está próximo de várias casas.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Ago 2018 às 16:29)

Coluna de fumo enorme visível desde Albufeira! Andaram a brincar às palhotas agora dá nisto!


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 16:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A situação não está nada fácil, vai já em 55 operacionais, está a arder uma grande mancha de carvalhos centenários, num vale.
> Já vi labaredas com mais de 12 metros de altura, está próximo de várias casas.


*Agora com 132 MT, 33 MT, 2 MA*


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Ago 2018 às 16:34)

de Fátima não vejo nada! Deve ser por causa da Serra


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 16:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 16:40)




----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2018 às 16:42)

O Kamov, vem agora a chegar ao local, muitos bombeiros ainda a virem.
Sirenes por todo o lado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 16:47)




----------



## vitoreis (8 Ago 2018 às 16:49)

Vista para O desde Odeleite


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Ago 2018 às 16:51)

Como está Torres Novas? Coluna de fumo preta? Quais as dimensões?


----------



## Cinza (8 Ago 2018 às 16:51)

http://tviplayer.iol.pt/direto/TVI24  assustador


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2018 às 16:52)

E depois de uma hora já a arder, a situação está complicada, muitas coorperações já do distrito de Santarém.
O fogo é quase sempre rasteiro, excepto em zonas de silvados e canavial, foi uma grande manha de carvalhos que se perdeu.
Continuam a chegar mais bombeiros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 16:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E depois de uma hora já a arder, a situação está complicada, muitas coorperações já do distrito de Santarém.
> O fogo é quase sempre rasteiro, excepto em zonas de silvados e canavial, foi uma grande manha de carvalhos que se perdeu.
> Continuam a chegar mais bombeiros.


*Agora com 134 MT, 34 MT, 2 MA*


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Ago 2018 às 16:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E depois de uma hora já a arder, a situação está complicada, muitas coorperações já do distrito de Santarém.
> O fogo é quase sempre rasteiro, excepto em zonas de silvados e canavial, foi uma grande manha de carvalhos que se perdeu.
> Continuam a chegar mais bombeiros.


pois!! pelo satelite parece ser agricola a zona, apenas,... o que não seria assim tão exigente e delicado, mas como tem muito pasto


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2018 às 17:03)

robinetinidol disse:


> pois!! pelo satelite parece ser agricola a zona, apenas,... o que não seria assim tão exigente e delicado, mas como tem muito pasto



Sim é incendio agricola, com algumas zonas verdes de carvalhos, oliveiras.
O helicoptero ligeiro, que está em Pernes, chegou ainda ante dos bombeiros, e tem sido incansável, a fazer descargas de 2 em 2 minutos, pois existe uma grande barragem próxima.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2018 às 17:04)

Céu tapado em Quarteira... muito fumo a vir de Noroeste


----------



## Pek (8 Ago 2018 às 17:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 17:04)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Céu tapado em Quarteira... muito fumo a vir de Noroeste


----------



## ecobcg (8 Ago 2018 às 17:05)

Situação crítica em Silves, com a fogo a avançar para Este da cidade... dali em direcção a Messines, tem a barragem do Arade pelo caminho... e muito material para arder...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2018 às 17:06)

Já se ve menos fumo pelo menos, agora tudo o cuidado é pouco, pois a zona de eucaliptal está a cerca de 2 km de distancia.


----------



## dASk (8 Ago 2018 às 17:07)

É incrível estou no concelho de Alcoutim perto da fronteira com espanha e o horizonte para Oeste começa a ficar completamente negro de fumo. Não sei se o vento rodou para Oeste mas desde que começou o incêndio na sexta ainda ñ tinha visto nada para estes lados (sotavento). Este incêndio a andar assim desta maneira vai fazer a ligaçao Serras de Monchique/Caldeirão.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Ago 2018 às 17:08)

Impressionante as imagens que nos chegam pela comunicação social em directo do Algarve


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 17:08)




----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2018 às 17:16)

Vento forte no alto da Fóia na TVI24. Com condições destas é impossível não haver reacendimentos.


----------



## Pek (8 Ago 2018 às 17:18)

Imagens impressionantes de Monchique. 

Origem do fogo em Llutxent:


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2018 às 17:20)

Por falar em vento forte, apesar do incêndio em Marvão estar em fase de rescaldo, mais que concluído, continua a haver helicópteros a ir lá todos os dias e ainda um número significativo de operacionais depois de dias. Se há reacendimentos num incêndio já praticamente extinto, então imaginem o efeito do vento num incêndio em curso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 17:22)

O Presidente da Câmara de Monchique diz que arderam entre 10 a 20 casas de 1º habitação em Monchique. Ele diz que do que tem visto o comando está bem organizado e que feito o que pode com as condições de vento e calor presentes. TVI24


----------



## ecobcg (8 Ago 2018 às 17:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O Presidente da Câmara de Monchique diz que arderam entre 10 a 20 casas de 1º habitação em Monchique. Ele diz que do que tem visto o comando está bem organizado e que feito o que pode com as condições de vento e calor presentes. TVI24



Acho que já chega também de culpabilizarem as condições atmosféricas de tudo o que está a correr a correr mal...

Ainda hoje o Sr Primeiro Ministro falava de um Verão anómalo com uma vaga de calor que causou isto tudo... enfim... sorte teve ele de o Verão ser "fresquinho" até há uma semana atrás.. se não ele logo via se tinha tido assim tanto sucesso como ele hoje hoje disse! Enfim...


----------



## RStorm (8 Ago 2018 às 17:28)

Incêndio à cerca de 1 hora atrás no Montijo, zona da Cova da Loba.
Momentos de pânico e dezenas de casas correram risco, mas felizmente o fogo já está dado como extinto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 17:29)

ecobcg disse:


> Acho que já chega também de culpabilizarem as condições atmosféricas de tudo o que está a correr a correr mal...
> 
> Ainda hoje o Sr Primeiro Ministro falava de um Verão anómalo com uma vaga de calor que causou isto tudo... enfim... sorte teve ele de o Verão ser "fresquinho" até há uma semana atrás.. se não ele logo via se tinha tido assim tanto sucesso como ele hoje hoje disse! Enfim...


Olha eu só citei o Presidente da Câmara de Monchique que está no terreno e disse o que disse. Outras pessoas dirão outras coisas. Eu estou a acompanhar as várias estações TV no terreno e o vento é forte e sempre a mudar de direcção.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2018 às 17:30)

Helicóptero de novo na direção de São Mamede.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Ago 2018 às 17:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olha eu só citei o Presidente da Câmara de Monchique que está no terreno e disse o que disse. Outras pessoas dirão outras coisas. Eu estou a acompanhar as várias estações TV no terreno e o vento é forte e sempre a mudar de direcção.



Eu sei.. estava a dirigir-me era aos responsáveis que só de desculpabilizam com as condições atmosféricas...


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Ago 2018 às 17:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Helicóptero de novo na direção de São Mamede.


incêndio??


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2018 às 17:35)

E 2 horas depois o incendio já está em resolução, ainda chegou a vir o 3º heli, fez o reconhecimento aéreo, mas não foi preciso actuar.
Muitos bombeiros já a desmobilizar.
Muitas carros a entupir as estradas, e ainda iam causando um acidente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 17:35)

ecobcg disse:


> Eu sei.. estava a dirigir-me era aos responsáveis que só de desculpabilizam com as condições atmosféricas...


Mas achas que este presidente da câmara vai mentir? Ele nem sequer é do partido do governo, é do PSD. As condições do terreno estão muito complicadas, apesar disso houve alguma confusão principalmente domingo e segunda com o agravar do vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2018 às 17:35)

Ambiente agreste em Vilamoura:


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 17:37)




----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2018 às 17:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Helicóptero de novo na direção de São Mamede.


Yep, Marvão mais uma vez com aumento de operacionais. O vento está com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2018 às 17:38)

*Incêndio em Torres Novas já mobiliza mais de 130 operacionai*8






Um incêndio de dimensões consideráveis está a consumir uma zona de povoamento florestal em Alcorochel, freguesia de Brogueira, Parceiros de Igreja e Alcorochel, no concelho de Torres Novas.

O alerta foi dado às 15h37 e cerca das 17h00 estavam no local 132 operacionais, apoiados por 33 meios terrestres e 2 meios aéreos.

Este é o segundo fogo desta quarta-feira, 8 de agosto, no concelho de Torres Novas. Às 12h50, em Outeiro Pequeno, na freguesia de Assentiz, 74 operacionais de várias corporações da região, apoiados por 20 meios terrestres e um meio aéreo, combateram um outro fogo, este numa zona de mato.

Às 14h21 deflagrou um outro incêndio, este em Chainça, concelho de Abrantes, onde estiveram 49 operacionais, apoiados por 10 veículos terrestres e um meio aéreo.

http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...es-novas-ja-mobiliza-mais-de-130-operacionais


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 17:43)




----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2018 às 17:48)

robinetinidol disse:


> incêndio??


Só a ajudar no rescaldo do de Marvão


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Ago 2018 às 17:50)

SpiderVV disse:


> Helicóptero de novo na direção de São Mamede.


incêndio??


SpiderVV disse:


> Helicóptero de novo na direção de São Mamede.


helicóptero a passar por Fátima direcção porto de mós


----------



## vitoreis (8 Ago 2018 às 17:50)

Mochique, vista a 80km para Este


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 18:02)




----------



## rubenpires93 (8 Ago 2018 às 18:28)

É impressao minha ou o fogo vai para Messines/Alte e para a Serra do Caldeirão?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Ago 2018 às 18:30)

Sensivelmente a 100km do incêndio, desde Manta Rota.


----------



## cepp1 (8 Ago 2018 às 18:34)

Ninguem poem fim a este incendio no Algarve???
Se 1500 não chegam que ponham 3000 bombeiros no terrenoterreno...


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Ago 2018 às 18:35)

Fumo a surgir no horizonte, zona Torres Novas / Tomar... apostaria Montalvo ..
Helicoptero passou por Fátima direcção Ourém / Sertã


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Ago 2018 às 18:42)

IF Ourém -  Lagoa do Furadouro... o fumo já dissipou


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2018 às 18:43)

SIC Notícias, parece algo saído de uma grande catástrofe, evacuação repentina de uma aldeia porque o fogo chegou repentinamente sem esperarem 
Estão dezenas de GNR a tocar as portas e tudo mais, até a entrar por portas abertas a mandar evacuar já já. 

Rodapé com mensagens da ANPC para manter a calma.


----------



## dASk (8 Ago 2018 às 18:45)

Inacreditáveis imagens da SicNotícias em Enxerim-Silves, completa desorientação de autoridades e população. Estão todos em pânico. Meu deus....


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2018 às 18:46)

Muito trabalho agora no rescaldo, muitos bombeiros num vai e vem.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2018 às 18:46)

dASk disse:


> Inacreditáveis imagens da SicNotícias em Enxerim-Silves, completa desorientação de autoridades e população. Estão todos em pânico. Meu deus....


Até diria que a GNR está a ter uma excelente performance numa situação de adversidade repentina. Os populares claro que irão entrar em pânico máximo.


----------



## cepp1 (8 Ago 2018 às 18:50)

Nao vejo panico da gnr, vejo que estão a fazer um excelente trabalho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 18:52)




----------



## bakalhau (8 Ago 2018 às 18:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> SIC Notícias, parece algo saído de uma grande catástrofe, evacuação repentina de uma aldeia porque o fogo chegou repentinamente sem esperarem
> Estão dezenas de GNR a tocar as portas e tudo mais.
> 
> Rodapé com mensagens da ANPC para manter a calma.



Estou a acompanhar também, não consigo ver fogo no que está a ser filmado, contudo foi facil identificar o local onde está o jornalista. Assinalado a vermelho.

Edit: se forem muito grandes as imagens digam


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 18:57)




----------



## vitamos (8 Ago 2018 às 18:58)

Há pouco na RTP 3, gente hiper expert a ignorar avisos de evacuação porque conhecem os gnr's, eles não sabem, e acham que "não vai ser assim tão grave". O tempo do respeito pelas autoridades já era...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 19:01)




----------



## remember (8 Ago 2018 às 19:03)

Não me parece que o problema seja meios humanos, existem outros factores que esses sim grandes problemas, são locais acidentados e muitos deles sem acessos.
Basta pensar que o ultimo grande incêndio naquela zona foi em 2003, desde aquela altura até agora deve ter crescido toda aquela vegetação sem qualquer ordenamento e agora está ai o resultado.
Para que mandar mais meios humanos se alguns estão em vigilância porque não se consegue chegar aos locais chave? Acho que dada a falta de acessos o combate deve passar pelos meios aéreos.

Esqueci-me do factor vento forte.


----------



## remember (8 Ago 2018 às 19:14)

vitamos disse:


> Há pouco na RTP 3, gente hiper expert a ignorar avisos de evacuação porque conhecem os gnr's, eles não sabem, e acham que "não vai ser assim tão grave". O tempo do respeito pelas autoridades já era...



Isso é o que se vê mais, eu percebo perder todo o trabalho de uma vida, mas entre perder o "trabalho" e a vida... Se muitos bombeiros morrem e são experientes... Hoje de tarde estava a ver os directos na tvi24 e reparei, que em questão de segundos, teve que fugir tudo porque, o vento mudou de direcção e o local onde estavam que achavam ser seguro, deixou de o ser e é isso que as autoridades querem precaver.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2018 às 19:14)

E digo mais: a maioria dos feridos ser leve, e não haver vítimas mortais, é excecional numa situação desta magnitude. Às vezes é melhor deixar certas críticas de lado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 19:16)

*Parece que o pior já passou em Enxerim: TVI24*


----------



## Cinza (8 Ago 2018 às 19:21)

*Linces retirados do centro de reprodução de Silves Fumo intenso e aproximação do fogo leva responsáveis a mandar animais para Espanha.*

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...ro-evacuado-por-prevencao?ref=HP_Destaque_Rel


----------



## rubenpires93 (8 Ago 2018 às 19:21)

São Bartolomeu de Messines sem electricidade


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2018 às 19:24)

As previsões de vento em Monchique para esta noite não são nada famosas também.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 19:24)

* 


luismeteo3 disse:



Parece que o pior já passou em Enxerim: TVI24

Clique para expandir...

*É impressionante, está apagado e de repente acende noutro lado com uma força enorme em roda das casas... extremamente complicado!


----------



## nunosr (8 Ago 2018 às 19:25)

Reparem na quantidade de matos nas traseiras da casa.. TVI24


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 19:26)

nunosr disse:


> Reparem na quantidade de matos nas traseiras da casa.. TVI24


Matos e árvores de altura superior aos telhados!


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2018 às 19:27)

Enxerim...

daí em diante acho que o grandes pomares de laranjeiras não ardem...

daqui a pouco estamos em Alte - Loulé.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 19:27)




----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2018 às 19:34)

o medronho há-de estar a mais de 100 euros o litro este ano. Não ficou nenhum do que se ia apanhar em setembro-outubro.


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2018 às 19:42)

com todo este fumo aqui por cima de Faro... a serra de Silves deve estar toda a arder, daí terem falado em Messines.


----------



## rubenpires93 (8 Ago 2018 às 19:45)

Se o fogo passa o IC1 e a A2 com o vento forte para as próximas horas pode ser muito complicado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 19:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 19:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 20:26)




----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2018 às 20:30)

o rescaldo de tudo isto vai pra mais de 1 semana... 

temos mais 2-3 dias de vento de leste, no sábado e seguintes.


----------



## vitamos (8 Ago 2018 às 20:37)

Agreste disse:


> o medronho há-de estar a mais de 100 euros o litro este ano. Não ficou nenhum do que se ia apanhar em setembro-outubro.




Eh pah... Não abuses..  Um bocadinho 

Em Oleiros, um dos maiores conselhos produtores do país, no ano passado, ardeu quase tudo. Não ouvi 100 euros o litro... Mas valores muito inflacionados  (+de 200%) sim.


----------



## Tonton (8 Ago 2018 às 20:45)

É impressionante constatar, na imagem de satélite, a força do vento e a intensidade do incêndio: o fumo já chega à costa espanhola!


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 20:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 20:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 20:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 21:01)




----------



## Cinza (8 Ago 2018 às 21:12)

Em Pedreira, o fogo destruiu o mato e um palheiro anexo a uma habitação.* Os habitantes descrevem ainda um fenómeno de vento extremo que levantou telhas de várias casas. *A aproximação das chamas gerou momentos de aflição, como descrevem os habitantes desta localidade.

https://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2018-08-08-Foram-momentos-horriveis-foi-um-pandemonio


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2018 às 21:14)

vitamos disse:


> Eh pah... Não abuses..  Um bocadinho
> 
> Em Oleiros, um dos maiores conselhos produtores do país, no ano passado, ardeu quase tudo. Não ouvi 100 euros o litro... Mas valores muito inflacionados  (+de 200%) sim.



se ela já está a 50 euros... tenho sempre deixado os do terreno a quem os apanhar.
deve dar uns 200 quilos, talvez.

este ano acho que vou fazer algum negócio, apanhando-os eu.


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2018 às 21:18)

além de todo o voluntariado que se vai fazer para todas as coisas que arderam... gostava de ser voluntário para matar as acácias que arderam e vão rebentar de novo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2018 às 21:23)




----------



## nunosr (8 Ago 2018 às 21:30)

Agreste disse:


> além de todo o voluntariado que se vai fazer para todas as coisas que arderam... gostava de ser voluntário para matar as acácias que arderam e vão rebentar de novo.



Ainda hoje falava com alguém com enorme conhecimento na área e o problema das acácias é muito mais que "superficial", As acácias libertam imensas sementes que podem ficar intactas durante anos no solo. Se há fogo, estas sementes ressuscitam como cogumelos.

Além dos cortes neste tipo de espécie invasora a análise do solo torna-se imperativa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 21:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Muito obrigado pela informação! Esta é a água que a minha família consome todos os dias... não passamos sem ela, por isso hoje já comprei bastantes garrafões!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2018 às 21:39)

Medonha esta escalada da velocidade do vento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 21:40)




----------



## rokleon (8 Ago 2018 às 21:53)

Uma evolução do incêndio em Monchique por imagens de satélite tratadas especificamente para deteção de vegetações.
De dia 5 para dia 6 a notar-se a maior diferença.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 21:54)




----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2018 às 22:07)

Uma estimativa da área ardida do incendio desta tarde, andou na ordem dos 10 hectares.


----------



## hurricane (8 Ago 2018 às 22:11)

Estao assim condicoes tao mas que nao conseguem apagar o fogo? Ou é tudo incompetencia?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Ago 2018 às 22:17)

Eu tb sinceramente não percebo puto deste incêndio...
Sei que é  de grande dimensão mas nem sei qts frentes tem ou para onde se dirige...





hurricane disse:


> Estao assim condicoes tao mas que nao conseguem apagar o fogo? Ou é tudo incompetencia?



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2018 às 22:35)

O vento não pára de aumentar

Na última leitura a Ema da Fóia registava média horária de 61,9 km/h.


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2018 às 22:39)

com este vento o incêndio só tem uma direção... sueste.

- vai ardendo junto da EN124 nas povoações a seguir a silves que é onde se concentram as televisões e os jornalistas.
- a norte da barragem de odelouca que criou uma descontinuidade temporária. Pode chegar a Messines.


----------



## rubenpires93 (8 Ago 2018 às 22:46)

Estradas cortadas:
- EN 124 entre Silves e São Bartolomeu de Messines
- EN 267 entre Marmelete, Monchique, Alferce e São Marcos da Serra
- EN 266 entre Caldas de Monchique e Nave Redonda no Distrito de Beja.

Brevemente temo em algum momento da noite o IC1 a A2 e a linha ferroviária do sul.


----------



## rubenpires93 (8 Ago 2018 às 22:47)

Agreste disse:


> com este vento o incêndio só tem uma direção... sueste.
> 
> - vai ardendo junto da EN124 nas povoações a seguir a silves que é onde se concentram as televisões e os jornalistas.
> - a norte da barragem de odelouca que criou uma descontinuidade temporária. Pode chegar a Messines.



Pode chegar não, já chegou bem às portas da Vila de Sao Bartolomeu de Messines.


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2018 às 22:56)

as portas de Messines é a Amorosa... acho que ainda não mandaram ninguém sair de lá.


----------



## jonas (8 Ago 2018 às 22:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Uma estimativa da área ardida do incendio desta tarde, andou na ordem dos 10 hectares.


Só 10ha?
Estou em Tavira e a meio da tarde o céu encheu-se de fumo...
Alguém sabe algo sobre aquela frente que há alguns dias estava no concelho de Odemira? Não consigo perceber muito sobre este incêndio...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 23:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 23:02)




----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2018 às 23:07)

jonas disse:


> Alguém sabe algo sobre aquela frente que há alguns dias estava no concelho de Odemira? Não consigo perceber muito sobre este incêndio...



terminou no sábado no lugar de Moitinhas (Sabóia).


----------



## cepp1 (8 Ago 2018 às 23:09)

Porque o distrito de Viana di Castelo raramente tem grandes incendios (lembro me um em 2005 em viana e um em 2015 ou 16 no geres na zona dos arcos e em Moncao)?
Tem uma area florestal brutal, com muita erva miuda para arder, nortadas enormes. Só não tem tanto calor e tem mais humidade embora a partir de 20km p interior ja faca muito calor.
Deve ser o distrito mais bem gerido de Portugal em termos de massa florestal.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2018 às 23:10)

Agreste disse:


> terminou no sábado no lugar de Moitinhas.


 E a frente da Fóia ainda subsiste?


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2018 às 23:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> E a frente da Fóia ainda subsiste?



ontem tinham falado no Chilrão do lado oeste mas esse nome desapareceu.

Falou-se nos Casais mas isso é do lado sul...
está a arder em volta das Caldas e Meia Viana porque era uma zona verde que tinha ficado para trás.

como já ardeu no Rasmalho, Porto de Lagos e Falacho... pra sul já não pode vir.

vai tudo pra leste.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Ago 2018 às 23:19)

Daqui de Silves viam-se, ainda há pouco, uns 6 focos de incêndios, entre os 3 vistos para E-NE... e mais uns 3 na direção de Monchique, Fóia incluída.


----------



## vagas (8 Ago 2018 às 23:19)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Eu tb sinceramente não percebo puto deste incêndio...
> Sei que é  de grande dimensão mas nem sei qts frentes tem ou para onde se dirige...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Não percebes é simples e ninguém vê 
INVERSÃO TÉRMICA - tudo parece estar bem mas no fundo está tudo mal , no fundo os incêndios ficam no fundo do val , vai ardendo lentamente durante a noite derivado a inversão térmica , todos nós pensamos que o incêndio está a dar tréguas e que está praticamente dominado , durante a manhã os meios aéreos não tem condições para atuar devido ao fumo , a malta pensa que ele está caminho mas no fundo anda a moer os combustíveis , o fumo e o ar quente ficam retidos pelo cinturão , onde os combustíveis vão aquecendo , faltalhes  oxigénio para poderem arder bem , quando se dá a ruptura do cinturão térmico é aí que a porca torce o rabo e nada mais nada menos é o que acontece em Monchique , simples rápido e eficaz

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rubenpires93 (8 Ago 2018 às 23:22)




----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2018 às 23:34)

mais nomes de lugares onde foram retiradas pessoas.

(Messines)

Cumeada, 
Amorosa, 
Gregórios, 
Canhestros, 
Corgo, 
Mogas, 
Vale Fuzeiros

(São Marcos)

Sapeira


----------



## trovoadas (8 Ago 2018 às 23:36)

Não tarda o fogo está na Amorosa e às portas de Messines.... Já não percebo nada do que está a passar !


----------



## trovoadas (8 Ago 2018 às 23:42)

Agreste disse:


> mais nomes de lugares onde foram retiradas pessoas.
> 
> (Messines)
> 
> ...


Se o fogo está tão a Norte como me leva a crer, vão deixar-lo escapar para o Caldeirão!


----------



## rubenpires93 (8 Ago 2018 às 23:43)

trovoadas disse:


> Se o fogo está tão a Norte como me leva a crer vão deixar escapá-lo para o Caldeirão!


É isso mesmo que estou a temer e de alguma forma a prever desde o final da tarde e assim sendo o fogo vai passar o IC1 e a A2, bem como a linha ferroviária do sul.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Ago 2018 às 23:53)

Vista Norte de Silves:






Vista a NE


----------



## Nuage (8 Ago 2018 às 23:53)

Agreste disse:


> além de todo o voluntariado que se vai fazer para todas as coisas que arderam... gostava de ser voluntário para matar as acácias que arderam e vão rebentar de novo.


Isso é quase impossivel,eu ando a anos a tentar combate-las do meu terreno....ainda a uma semana andei a cortar os rebentos dos rebentosss dos,,, 
Mas agora com incendio em Marvão ele nao passou porque tinha uma faixa larga limpa...passou a volta.


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2018 às 00:02)

Nuage disse:


> Isso é quase impossivel,eu ando a anos a tentar combate-las do meu terreno....ainda a uma semana andei a cortar os rebentos dos rebentosss dos,,,



as acácias não podem ser cortadas... rebentam sempre e com mais força ainda.

Têm de ser descascadas, começa um pouco abaixo do solo até se descobrirem as raizes e depois até 1 metro de altura.
Morrem porque perderam o floema.
Levam uns 2-3 meses a secar.

E só depois de mortas é que se pode cortar e queimar.


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2018 às 00:05)

a descasca tem de ser em toda à volta do tronco, não pode ficar nenhuma parte da casca.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Ago 2018 às 00:05)

cepp1 disse:


> Porque o distrito de Viana di Castelo raramente tem grandes incendios (lembro me um em 2005 em viana e um em 2015 ou 16 no geres na zona dos arcos e em Moncao)?
> Tem uma area florestal brutal, com muita erva miuda para arder, nortadas enormes. Só não tem tanto calor e tem mais humidade embora a partir de 20km p interior ja faca muito calor.
> Deve ser o distrito mais bem gerido de Portugal em termos de massa florestal.


Tem muito carvalho... vai lá ver as zonas onde prolifera o eucalipto, como a serra d'Arga, que conheço como a palma da mão, e a conversa já é outra...


----------



## Tonton (9 Ago 2018 às 00:06)

Dados da Fóia / IPMA das 23h : 13,4ºC - 0,3mm de precipitação - 97% humidade (tudo favorável) mas vento Norte com 64,8 Km/h...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2018 às 00:08)

ecobcg disse:


> Vista Norte de Silves:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qual é a velocidade do vento?


----------



## trovoadas (9 Ago 2018 às 00:10)

Agreste disse:


> as acácias não podem ser cortadas... rebentam sempre e com mais força ainda.
> 
> Têm de ser descascadas, começa um pouco abaixo do solo até se descobrirem as raizes e depois até 1 metro de altura.
> Morrem porque perderam o floema.


Eu estou disponível para dar  a essas maganas....Irrita-me isso e eucaliptos! Gostaria de entrar num voluntariado como deve ser mas no caso de Monchique parece-me complicado. Eu diria que aquilo está entregue aos bichos.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Ago 2018 às 00:14)

trovoadas disse:


> Eu estou disponível para dar  a essas maganas....Irrita-me isso e eucaliptos! Gostaria de entrar num voluntariado como deve ser mas no caso de Monchique parece-me complicado. Eu diria que aquilo está entregue aos bichos.


Boa sorte no controlo da acácia depois do fogo... desconheço a extensão ocupada pela acácia em Monchique, mas certamente teremos neste momento milhares - talvez milhões - de sementes prontinhas a germinar. As acácias são pioneiras e as sementes "adoram" um terreno bem queimadinho e ensolarado, sem competição...


----------



## ecobcg (9 Ago 2018 às 00:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Qual é a velocidade do vento?



Por aqui 20 a 30km/h... mas na Fóia acusa vento médio de 60km/h...


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2018 às 00:40)

Em Fátima chove bem


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2018 às 00:41)

Em Vila Nova de Cerveira houve um IF 2016- Covas que consumiu 8 500 ha. No ano anterior (2015) outro lá consumiu 3 000 ha. Em Monção, em 2016 500 ha e em 2017 3 500 ha


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2018 às 00:42)

robinetinidol disse:


> Em Vila Nova de Cerveira houve um IF 2016- Covas que consumiu 8 500 ha. No ano anterior (2015) outro lá consumiu 3 000 ha. Em Monção, em 2016 500 ha e em 2017 3 500 ha


2016 também houve o de rubiães e de arcos de valdeves..... 4 000 ha + 5 000 ha. 
São os mais significativos dos ultimos 5 anos


----------



## MSantos (9 Ago 2018 às 00:46)

Agreste disse:


> as acácias não podem ser cortadas... rebentam sempre e com mais força ainda.
> 
> Têm de ser descascadas, começa um pouco abaixo do solo até se descobrirem as raizes e depois até 1 metro de altura.
> Morrem porque perderam o floema.
> ...



Sem tirar nem pòr!


----------



## Pek (9 Ago 2018 às 01:34)




----------



## Pek (9 Ago 2018 às 01:41)

Detalhadamente:


----------



## Pek (9 Ago 2018 às 01:53)

29 de julho vs hoje:


----------



## rubenpires93 (9 Ago 2018 às 03:04)

Fiquei sem informações. Alguém que consiga um ponto de situação? Cerca da 1h da manhã havia populações por evacuar e casas a arder.


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2018 às 08:02)

o optimismo manda dizer que fica tudo apagado até ao meio dia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 08:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 08:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 09:27)




----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Ago 2018 às 09:30)

Brevemente, um peditório para ajuda que ninguém saberá onde irá parar


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 10:18)




----------



## kikofra (9 Ago 2018 às 10:26)

Estive desligado dad noticias e a ver tv agora, que raiva! 
Entao a gnr usa a forca para levar as pessoas De casa, mas nao ha bombeiros la para salvar as casas? Se o estado falha na proteccao dos bens das pessoas é normal que as pessoas queiram defender o que é deles
Mas percebo o medo da corja dos politicos, se morre mais alguem ainda lhes da Cabo das eleicoes. Foi a unica coisa que mudou, os meios aereos continua tudo privados, temos De continuar a alimentar os boys


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 10:37)

kikofra disse:


> Estive desligado dad noticias e a ver tv agora, que raiva!
> Entao a gnr usa a forca para levar as pessoas De casa, mas nao ha bombeiros la para salvar as casas? Se o estado falha na proteccao dos bens das pessoas é normal que as pessoas queiram defender o que é deles
> Mas percebo o medo da corja dos politicos, se morre mais alguem ainda lhes da Cabo das eleicoes. Foi a unica coisa que mudou, os meios aereos continua tudo privados, temos De continuar a alimentar os boys


As evacuações feitas pela GNR são todas coordenadas com a protecção civil. Os bombeiros podiam não estar no momento mas certamente estariam a caminho ou perto a atacar o fogo. Claro que situações de emergência pontuais podem gerar pânico e confusão, mas a GNR tem sido irrepreensível estando em perigo directo várias vezes!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 10:43)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Brevemente, um peditório para ajuda que ninguém saberá onde irá parar


 *Câmara de Portimão aciona linha para gestão de donativos e para evitar excessos - fonte:SOL*


----------



## srr (9 Ago 2018 às 10:47)

kikofra disse:


> Estive desligado dad noticias e a ver tv agora, que raiva!
> Entao a gnr usa a forca para levar as pessoas De casa, mas nao ha bombeiros la para salvar as casas? Se o estado falha na proteccao dos bens das pessoas é normal que as pessoas queiram defender o que é deles
> Mas percebo o medo da corja dos politicos, se morre mais alguem ainda lhes da Cabo das eleicoes. Foi a unica coisa que mudou, os meios aereos continua tudo privados, temos De continuar a alimentar os boys



È verdade sim....existe essa coordenação de a unica preocupação ser : NÂO HAVER MORTOS , custe o que custar, para o impacto da imagem dos "Politicos e Boys", ficar imaculada.
Lamentavelmente eles não estão preocupados se há mortos ou nao, estão preocupados só com o impacto na imagem.

E o resto ?????? - Natureza , Economia, problemas psicológicos e económicos para toda a vida das pessoas afectada, saúde ?????

Digo mais : A coordenar  marketing politico são eles "experts" . Quanto a resolver o fogo, o Problema efectivo  - Existe uma descoordenação total.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 10:49)

srr disse:


> È verdade sim....existe essa coordenação de a unica preocupação ser : NÂO HAVER MORTOS , custe o que custar, para o impacto da imagem dos "Politicos e Boys", ficar imaculada.
> 
> E o resto ?????? - Natureza , Economia, problemas psicológicos e económicos para toda a vida das pessoas afectada, saúde ?????


A vida humana sempre foi e sempre será a primeira coisa a proteger. Quando o incêndio está incontrolável é a vida humana que primeiro se tem de acautelar.


----------



## vagas (9 Ago 2018 às 10:59)

kikofra disse:


> Estive desligado dad noticias e a ver tv agora, que raiva!
> Entao a gnr usa a forca para levar as pessoas De casa, mas nao ha bombeiros la para salvar as casas? Se o estado falha na proteccao dos bens das pessoas é normal que as pessoas queiram defender o que é deles
> Mas percebo o medo da corja dos politicos, se morre mais alguem ainda lhes da Cabo das eleicoes. Foi a unica coisa que mudou, os meios aereos continua tudo privados, temos De continuar a alimentar os boys


Nos estados unidos existe um alerta para evacuar uma cidade e todos saem , muitas das vezes as pessoas nem necessitam de alertas porque tem consciência que se tem que proteger , o Zé português acha que é super herói e como tal fica lá para tentar salvar a casa e faz alta birra para não abalar desculpem este desabafo mas todos nós sabemos o que a vida custa a ganhar , os sacrifícios que fazemos para ter uma casa e tentar ter uma vida estável , mas não a dinheiro nenhum mas nenhum que pague uma vida humana , por isso tem quer goste quer não goste que respeitar as entidades e sair 

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (9 Ago 2018 às 11:00)

Já não há frentes activas no incêndio do Algarve, apenas "pontos quentes" de acordo com a ANPC.

Tenho para mim que o Caramulo marcou um ponto de viragem no combate a incêndios em Portugal. E Pedrógão e incêndios de Outubro ainda mais... Esta questão de pessoas que não pertencem a grupos de risco tiradas à força de casa e impedidas de defender o seu património é algo que, para mim, merece um debate muito profundo.


----------



## kikofra (9 Ago 2018 às 11:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> As evacuações feitas pela GNR são todas coordenadas com a protecção civil. Os bombeiros podiam não estar no momento mas certamente estariam a caminho ou perto a atacar o fogo. Claro que situações de emergência pontuais podem gerar pânico e confusão, mas a GNR tem sido irrepreensível estando em perigo directo várias vezes!


Pela noticia que vi, as casas que se safaram la foi de pessoas que fintaram a gnr e defenderam a propria casa. Mas sim, a principal culpa nao é da gnr, eles devem estar com esta agressividade por terem ordens


----------



## srr (9 Ago 2018 às 11:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A vida humana sempre foi e sempre será a primeira coisa a proteger. Quando o incêndio está incontrolável é a vida humana que primeiro se tem de acautelar.



Essa é uma Verdade fundamental..mas leia bem o que escrevi. ( A preocupação *principal* é a imagem dos Politicos, não a vida humana )

Chama se MARKETING POLITICO.


----------



## kikofra (9 Ago 2018 às 11:06)

Agora estava a pensar nos meios, existem quantas VUCi's neste incendio? Pelo menos essas deviam estar na defesa perimetrica das aldeias antes do lume la chegar


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 11:07)

srr disse:


> Essa é uma Verdade fundamental..mas leia bem o que escrevi. ( A preocupação *principal* é a imagem dos Politicos, não a vida humana )
> 
> Chama se MARKETING POLITICO.


É coisa que os políticos sempre fizeram e sempre farão!


----------



## remember (9 Ago 2018 às 11:08)

vagas disse:


> Nos estados unidos existe um alerta para evacuar uma cidade e todos saem , muitas das vezes as pessoas nem necessitam de alertas porque tem consciência que se tem que proteger , o Zé português acha que é super herói e como tal fica lá para tentar salvar a casa e faz alta birra para não abalar desculpem este desabafo mas todos nós sabemos o que a vida custa a ganhar , os sacrifícios que fazemos para ter uma casa e tentar ter uma vida estável , mas não a dinheiro nenhum mas nenhum que pague uma vida humana , por isso tem quer goste quer não goste que respeitar as entidades e sair
> 
> Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk



Cada um tem direito à sua opinião, mas acho que disseste tudo...


----------



## srr (9 Ago 2018 às 11:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É coisa que os políticos sempre fizeram e sempre farão!



Lamentavelmente, mas não podemos aceitar.
Isso levará ao fim da humanidade, gradualmente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2018 às 11:33)

jonas disse:


> Só 10ha?
> Estou em Tavira e a meio da tarde o céu encheu-se de fumo...
> Alguém sabe algo sobre aquela frente que há alguns dias estava no concelho de Odemira? Não consigo perceber muito sobre este incêndio...



Estou-me a referir ao incendio no concelho de Torres Novas, que surgiu ontem á tarde.


----------



## Stormlover (9 Ago 2018 às 11:40)

Hoje é o dia para apagar o fogo! As temperaturas são as mais baixas e entrou alguma humidade, sim o vento sera um pouco mais forte que nos outros dias, mas com a coordenação dos bombeiros talvez se consiga ...
Amanhã as temperaturas sobem e mantem-se o vento moderado a forte de tarde será muito complicado se não for apagado hoje


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Ago 2018 às 12:08)

Quem se recusa a sair deveria ser obrigado a assinar um termo de responsabilidade. Se, por ventura, houver vítimas mortais, é preciso que se saiba distinguir entre as vítimas inevitáveis e aquelas que são vítimas das suas próprias decisões. Eu percebo que as pessoas queiram defender o que é seu e até defendo que não possam ser obrigadas a sair à força, mas no caso de acontecer o pior, é preciso que se saiba que algumas desgraças são fruto das nossas próprias decisões e isso tem de ter implicações, nomeadamente no caso de indemnizações. Total liberdade, total responsabilidade. A grande prioridade é sempre a salvaguarda de vidas humanas. Sempre. Se há ordem de evacuação e essa ordem não é respeitada, isso terá de ter consequências no caso de dar para o torto.


----------



## dahon (9 Ago 2018 às 12:09)

vagas disse:


> Nos estados unidos existe um alerta para evacuar uma cidade e todos saem , muitas das vezes as pessoas nem necessitam de alertas porque tem consciência que se tem que proteger , o Zé português acha que é super herói e como tal fica lá para tentar salvar a casa e faz alta birra para não abalar desculpem este desabafo mas todos nós sabemos o que a vida custa a ganhar , os sacrifícios que fazemos para ter uma casa e tentar ter uma vida estável , mas não a dinheiro nenhum mas nenhum que pague uma vida humana , por isso tem quer goste quer não goste que respeitar as entidades e sair
> 
> Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


 
Mas isso é o reflexo do mesmo tipo de comportamento de risco que leva ás ignições por negligência. A mim só me apetecia arrancar os cabelos ao ver as imagens de ontem na sic noticias em que muitas pessoas em vez de tirarem a porcaria dos carros da porta das casas, que por si só já são um risco de incendiar e propagar à casa ainda provoca uma obstrução à circulação das viaturas dos bombeiros.  Depois vai-se a ver e andam com um uma mangueirita da treta no telhado da casa, pasme-se, a molhar o telhado e andar sobre o mesmo sujeitos a escorregar e ter uma queda grave.
Isto é de doidos, definitivamente a população portuguesa não esta preparada. Fala-se muito do que se aprendeu com os incêndios dos anos passado, pelos visto no que diz respeito á actuação em caso de incêndio a população não aprendeu nada.
É certo que há falhas de todas as partes mas o comportamento da população continua a ser NEGLIGENTE.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Ago 2018 às 12:14)

Situação bem calma em Monchique e Silves  Aparentemente , e numa situação "normal" diria em resolução! Mas como as tardes nos tem trazido sempre más noticias, vamos aguardar! O perímetro do incêndio neste momento já deve ser superior a 100klm, e a tarde vai trazer novamente vento forte! Talvez até mais forte que ontem, por isso é muito expectável novas reactivações! Mas para já , talvez as melhores noticias desde o início do incêndio!  Quanto a criticas ás autoridades não me vou acrescentar muito, mas tenho a minha opinião fundamentada, e deixo aqui alguns pontos!
Mas alguém acreditava mesmo que não voltaríamos a ter grandes IF este ano se as condições meteorológicas o permitissem?! Achavam mesmo que tinha mudado assim tanta coisa? Era demasiado evidente que a prioridade no combate ao incêndios este ano era a protecção da populações , e bem! Só não via quem não queria , mas pronto! Não me quero mesmo alongar muito!

Deixo só um pergunta na ar em relação à evacuação da polulação! O ano passado a ANPC foi criticada por não evacuar em Pedrogão Grande e no dia 15 Outubro, este ano é criticada por evacuar antecipadamente!! Em que ficamos?!!


Ainda em  relação a Monchique , à cerca de dois meses António Costa dizia isto:
http://barlavento.pt/destaque/monchique-e-exemplo-considera-antonio-costa

Desculpem o off topic:


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2018 às 12:15)

Ainda estou incrédulo, ao saber, que o incendio de ontem á tarde na minha localidade, foi causado por uma espécie de engenho, deixado dentro do tronco de uma oliveira, com o intuito de culpar os pedreiros que andam a construir a ETAR, matando assim dois coelhos de uma só queijadada.
Os pedreiros ao que parace ainda estão incrédulos, com o que lhes fizeram. e até eu.
Agora é tentar estar ainda mais atento.
De realçar o grande empenho por parte dos bombeiros, GNR, e protecção civil, até porque em dez minutos, o efectivo aumentou de 55 bombeiros para 134.


----------



## rokleon (9 Ago 2018 às 12:18)

srr disse:


> Essa é uma Verdade fundamental..mas leia bem o que escrevi. ( A preocupação *principal* é a imagem dos Politicos, não a vida humana )
> 
> Chama se MARKETING POLITICO.


A imagem deve ter uma parte, mas não me acredito que se previna (com evacuação) simplesmente por essa razão. É bom senso, e os políticos são muitas vezes pintados como "maus" e às vezes considero injusto. Difícil de aceitar para as populações, claro. Mas tem de ser.


----------



## remember (9 Ago 2018 às 12:20)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Situação bem calma em Monchique e Silves  Aparentemente , e numa situação "normal" diria em resolução! Mas como as tardes nos tem trazido sempre más noticias, vamos aguardar! O perímetro do incêndio neste momento já deve ser superior a 100klm, e a tarde vai trazer novamente vento forte! Talvez até mais forte que ontem, por isso é muito expectável novas reactivações! Mas para já , talvez as melhores noticias desde o início do incêndio!  Quanto a criticas ás autoridades não me vou acrescentar muito, mas tenho a minha opinião fundamentada, e deixo aqui alguns pontos!
> Mas alguém acreditava mesmo que não voltaríamos a ter grandes IF este ano se as condições meteorológicas o permitissem?! Achavam mesmo que tinha mudado assim tanta coisa? Era demasiado evidente que a prioridade no combate ao incêndios este ano era a protecção da populações ! Só não via que não queria , mas pronto! Não me quero mesmo alongar muito!
> 
> Deixo só um pergunta na ar em relação à evacuação da polulação! O ano passado a ANPC foi criticada por não evacuar em Pedrogão Grande e no dia 15 Outubro, este ano é criticada por evacuar antecipadamente!! Em que ficamos?!!
> ...


Não li tudo, mas pelo andar das coisas vê-se que a iniciativa foi um sucesso, ficaram todas sensibilizadas e prevenidas... Estou a ser irónico, claro!

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2018 às 12:24)

@dahon  e depois tens certos órgão de comunicação social que de uma maneira deplorável, ainda "atiçam" mais a população contra os operacionais no terreno que fazem o que podem (não me refiro ao Comando). Compreendo perfeitamente e infelizmente, sei bem o que significa ter de abandonar a casa que nos pertence para fugir de um Incêndio, mas as pessoas têm de se mentalizar que as casas reconstrõem-se.. e vida há só uma.


----------



## Hawk (9 Ago 2018 às 12:27)

Relatório de Pedrógão: Das 64 vítimas mortais, 4 morreram em casa. E estas eram idosas e de mobilidade reduzida ou sem qualquer mobilidade e, portanto, enquadradas nos tais grupos de risco de pessoas que devem ser evacuadas. A protecão civil começa na casa de cada um, não tem nada a ver com querer ser super-herói. É impossível os bombeiros apagarem faúlhas que caem em cada quintal. Mas é possível que, os que podem, façam-no e mitiguem danos maiores (não só para eles, para todos). É também importante ter o discernimento para avaliar o risco real. Nem todas as situações são Pedrógão...


----------



## remember (9 Ago 2018 às 12:29)

Hawk disse:


> Relatório de Pedrógão: Das 64 vítimas mortais, 4 morreram em casa. E estas eram idosas e de mobilidade reduzida ou sem qualquer mobilidade e, portanto, enquadradas nos tais grupos de risco de pessoas que devem ser evacuadas. A protecão civil começa na casa de cada um, não tem nada a ver com querer ser super-herói. É impossível os bombeiros apagarem faúlhas que caem em cada quintal. Mas é possível que, os que podem, façam-no e mitiguem danos maiores (não só para eles, para todos). É também importante ter o discernimento para avaliar o risco real. Nem todas as situações são Pedrógão...


O problema é que com a aflição ou sem ela, a maioria dessas pessoas não têm capacidade para saber o verdadeiro risco que correm.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (9 Ago 2018 às 12:32)

criz0r disse:


> @dahon  e depois tens certos órgão de comunicação social que de uma maneira deplorável, ainda "atiçam" mais a população contra os operacionais no terreno que fazem o que podem (não me refiro ao Comando). Compreendo perfeitamente e infelizmente, sei bem o que significa ter de abandonar a casa que nos pertence para fugir de um Incêndio, mas as pessoas têm de se mentalizar que as casas reconstrõem-se.. e vida há só uma.



Se fosse só comunicação social.....para mim as declarações de ontem de um vereador à c. social são criminosas porque incitam o desrespeito à autoridade(GNR) e os comportamentos de risco. Se alguém morre-se ou ficasse gravemente ferido esse vereador deveria ser punido.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Ago 2018 às 12:33)

criz0r disse:


> @dahon  e depois tens certos órgão de comunicação social que de uma maneira deplorável, ainda "atiçam" mais a população contra os operacionais no terreno que fazem o que podem (não me refiro ao Comando). Compreendo perfeitamente e infelizmente, sei bem o que significa ter de abandonar a casa que nos pertence para fugir de um Incêndio, mas as pessoas têm de se mentalizar que as casas reconstrõem-se.. e vida há só uma.



Acho que no próximo ano, o panfleto informativo a relembrar que a limpeza a volta das casas é obrigatória, seria também bom conter informação que uma ordem não cumprida de evacuação dada por uma autoridade, funciona da mesma forma como uma ordem de recolher obrigatório! Não sendo cumprida , dá ordem de prisão! E acho que no meio disto tudo, houve muito bom senso por parte das autoridades no terreno!


----------



## remember (9 Ago 2018 às 12:33)

criz0r disse:


> @dahon  e depois tens certos órgão de comunicação social que de uma maneira deplorável, ainda "atiçam" mais a população contra os operacionais no terreno que fazem o que podem (não me refiro ao Comando). Compreendo perfeitamente e infelizmente, sei bem o que significa ter de abandonar a casa que nos pertence para fugir de um Incêndio, mas as pessoas têm de se mentalizar que as casas reconstrõem-se.. e vida há só uma.


Isso é o que faz mais confusão, vi traseiras de casas, com canas e vegetação que ultrapassava os muros, vi declives enormes onde pouco ou nada há a fazer senão esperar por meios aéreos, ou ficar em vigilância como vimos em alguns directos e bem. Vento forte que em segundos muda a direção do fogo e ainda se vem alguns jornalistas, mas como é que isto foi acontecer? Claro que as populações ficam revoltadas, ainda há alguns que prestam um bom trabalho e explicam várias vezes as dificuldades encontradas nos directos.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (9 Ago 2018 às 12:38)

Hawk disse:


> Relatório de Pedrógão: Das 64 vítimas mortais, 4 morreram em casa. E estas eram idosas e de mobilidade reduzida ou sem qualquer mobilidade e, portanto, enquadradas nos tais grupos de risco de pessoas que devem ser evacuadas. A protecão civil começa na casa de cada um, não tem nada a ver com querer ser super-herói. É impossível os bombeiros apagarem faúlhas que caem em cada quintal. Mas é possível que, os que podem, façam-no e mitiguem danos maiores (não só para eles, para todos). É também importante ter o discernimento para avaliar o risco real. Nem todas as situações são Pedrógão...



O problema maior, e foi o que aconteceu em Pedrogão, e não só, é que as pessoas não ficam em casa. Fogem à ultima quando a realidade lhes bate literalmente à porta depois entram em pânico e em vez de ficar em casa tentam fugir de carro. E o resultado já todos conhecemos infelizmente.


----------



## Hawk (9 Ago 2018 às 12:39)

remember disse:


> O problema é que com a aflição ou sem ela, a maioria dessas pessoas não têm capacidade para saber o verdadeiro risco que correm.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Ontem, em Enxerim, as pessoas situadas numa 3ª linha de casas em relação à mata estavam a fazer o que deve ser feito (molhar os telhados, as portadas, os quintais, fechar as janelas), etc, mas muitas delas foram mesmo arrancadas à força. Por isso disse que é preciso ter algum discernimento. Nem todas as situações de incêndio são Pedrógão.


----------



## dahon (9 Ago 2018 às 12:43)

Hawk disse:


> Ontem, em Enxerim, as pessoas situadas numa 3ª linha de casas em relação à mata estavam a fazer o que deve ser feito (molhar os telhados, as portadas, os quintais, fechar as janelas), etc, mas muitas delas foram mesmo arrancadas à força. Por isso disse que é preciso ter algum discernimento. Nem todas as situações de incêndio são Pedrógão.



Já lá estavam os bombeiros. A partir do momento que já lá estão os bombeiros já só estão a estorvar, com os carros e com o facto de as autoridades ainda terem de se preocupar com eles em vez de combater o incêndio.
E mais uma vez, andar a molhar o telhado quando andam sobre o mesmo é só estúpido e inconsciente.


----------



## Hawk (9 Ago 2018 às 12:45)

dahon disse:


> Já lá estavam os bombeiros. A partir do momento que já lá estão os bombeiros já só estão a estorvar, com os carros e com o facto de as autoridades ainda terem de se preocupar com eles em vez de combater o incêndio.



Os bombeiros não podem controlar o que se passa em cada quintal da aldeia. Fisicamente impossível.


----------



## remember (9 Ago 2018 às 12:45)

Hawk disse:


> Ontem, em Enxerim, as pessoas situadas numa 3ª linha de casas em relação à mata estavam a fazer o que deve ser feito (molhar os telhados, as portadas, os quintais, fechar as janelas), etc, mas muitas delas foram mesmo arrancadas à força. Por isso disse que é preciso ter algum discernimento. Nem todas as situações de incêndio são Pedrógão.


Acho por bem as pessoas ajudarem naquilo que conseguirem, mas se já receberam ordens para sair, para que insistir?
Depois viu-se o desespero daquelas pessoas a fugirem à pressa... É necessário chegar a esses extremos? Ou como ouvi alguém a dizer que enganou a GNR e voltou para casa para combater o incêndio, isto é niglegencia pura, por acaso correu bem, mas...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (9 Ago 2018 às 12:48)

dahon disse:


> Já lá estavam os bombeiros. A partir do momento que já lá estão os bombeiros já só estão a estorvar, com os carros e com o facto de as autoridades ainda terem de se preocupar com eles em vez de combater o incêndio.
> E mais uma vez, andar a molhar o telhado quando andam sobre o mesmo é só estúpido e inconsciente.


Infelizmente é isso que as pessoas não compreendem, eles tem que olhar pelo fogo, por si e pelos outros que teimam em resistir às ordens de autoridades.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (9 Ago 2018 às 12:55)

Hawk disse:


> Os bombeiros não podem controlar o que se passa em cada quintal da aldeia. Fisicamente impossível.



Mas se o quintal começar a arder vai ser uma mangueirita que vai apagar. Principalmente se tiverem árvores em encostadas à casa. Em vez disso deveriam antecipadamente retirar todo o material inflamável que se encontra próximo da casa.
Se não houver árvores não vai ser a relva que vai pegar fogo à casa.

Mais uma vez deixo aqui este video do ano passado de alguém que ficou em casa fechado e não a combater porque é inútil tentar combater o incêndio.


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2018 às 13:20)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Acho que no próximo ano, o panfleto informativo a relembrar que a limpeza a volta das casas é obrigatória, seria também bom conter informação que uma ordem não cumprida de evacuação dada por uma autoridade, funcionada da mesma forma como uma ordem de recolher obrigatório! Não sendo comprida , dá ordem de prisão! E acho que no meio disto tudo houve muito bom senso por parte das autoridades no terreno!



Sim sem dúvida. É uma boa sugestão a fazer á própria ANPC. Torna-se complicado, quando tens Bombeiros que deveriam estar a cumprir a sua função e em vez disso têm de estar constantemente a tirar as pessoas das suas casas ou a pedir para tirarem os veículos das Estradas. Depois querem um Bombeiro para cada quintal, o que claramente é de todo humanamente impossível. A prevenção é o pior inimigo de qualquer incêndio, a malta não se convence disso.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Ago 2018 às 13:29)

É o primeiro ministro que temos. É a "excepção que confirma regra". Se não fosse tão sério até me estava a rir.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Ago 2018 às 13:44)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ainda em  relação a Monchique , à cerca de dois meses António Costa dizia isto:
> http://barlavento.pt/destaque/monchique-e-exemplo-considera-antonio-costa
> 
> Desculpem o off topic:


Ricardo, Ricardo, isto não se faz...  Tu queres é que eu comece a falar sobre o IF de Monchique não é? 
A vontade é tanta... mas vou resistir!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Ago 2018 às 13:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Ricardo, Ricardo, isto não se faz...  Tu queres é que eu comece a falar sobre o IF de Monchique não é?
> A vontade é tanta... mas vou resistir!


Conta o que sabes.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Ago 2018 às 14:05)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Conta o que sabes.


Oh... não sei nada, são só bitaites pessoais... e disso já há por aqui com fartura


----------



## nuvens365 (9 Ago 2018 às 14:09)

Alguém com informações mais pormenorizadas sobre o que se passa para os lados de Perafita / Matosinhos?

Em Gaia (J. do Morro) cheira imenso a fumo vindo daquela zona e cai cinza....


----------



## jkmc (9 Ago 2018 às 14:14)

nuvens365 disse:


> Alguém com informações mais pormenorizadas sobre o que se passa para os lados de Perafita / Matosinhos?
> 
> Em Gaia (J. do Morro) cheira imenso a fumo vindo daquela zona e cai cinza....


Estou no aeroporto sa carneiro. Ve se fumo do incendio do lado do mar. O que é estranho é que o incendio ia para o Norte em direcao contrario ao vento


----------



## jkmc (9 Ago 2018 às 14:18)

Entre braga e o aeroporto do porto, nao ha um unico kilometro sem eucaliptos. Pèquenos medios ou grandes eucalyptus conforme se houve incendios a pouco ou muito tempo. 
Nojento que nao se faça nada para mudar isto. Desde que o tempo seja seco e com vento forte, vai tudo arder !


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2018 às 14:26)

Acho impressionante hoje não termos frentes activas, quando ontem ao fim da tarde o cenário era dantesco!!
Se houver reactivações, como empurra para Sul (direcção sul das serras, direcção terrenos agricolas) o fogo (Nortada), não deve haver problema? Qual é o cenário de ventos? Não percebo! Alguém me esclarece?


----------



## remember (9 Ago 2018 às 14:36)

robinetinidol disse:


> Acho impressionante hoje não termos frentes activas, quando ontem ao fim da tarde o cenário era dantesco!!
> Se houver reactivações, como empurra para Sul (direcção sol da sserras, direcção terrenos agricolas) o fogo (Nortada), não deve haver problema? Qual é o cenário de ventos? Não percebo! Alguém me esclarece?


Acho que se deve em parte ao nevoeiro que se abateu na zona logo após as 20h, depois com humidade alta e chuva. O vento vai continuar a soprar moderado de N/NO. Quanto ao resto não te sei responder.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (9 Ago 2018 às 14:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Ricardo, Ricardo, isto não se faz...  Tu queres é que eu comece a falar sobre o IF de Monchique não é?
> A vontade é tanta... mas vou resistir!



Vá, não te acanhes! 

Em relação ao "a excepção que confirma a regra" do nosso Primeiro Ministro é tão mau que nem há comentário a fazer...


----------



## AJB (9 Ago 2018 às 15:10)

robinetinidol disse:


> Acho impressionante hoje não termos frentes activas, quando ontem ao fim da tarde o cenário era dantesco!!
> Se houver reactivações, como empurra para Sul (direcção sul das serras, direcção terrenos agricolas) o fogo (Nortada), não deve haver problema? Qual é o cenário de ventos? Não percebo! Alguém me esclarece?


O vento esta de Norte/Noroeste...se pensares única e exclusivamente na cabeça do incêndio, sim não haveria problema depois da  cabeça atingir uma área agricola/urbana! 
O "problema" é que o flanco vai continuando a abrir...a abrir...e a alimentar a cabeça, fazendo com que se formem novas "carreiras" e estas dão origem a novas cabeças...este problema esta identificado ha anos junto da ANPC e dos BB's...mas não percebo...não aprendem...Aliás, é um dos primeiros erros crasso neste incêndio...o primeiro desenvolvimento vai para Norte. Havendo previsão de rotação do vento para o quadrante Norte (antes era de sul como se recordam), como é possivel que não se faça consolidação da cauda e flancos...como é possivel?! É inacreditável!!


----------



## vagas (9 Ago 2018 às 15:15)

[QUOTE="AJB, post: 687435, member: 1881"
O "problema" é que o flanco vai continuando a abrir...a abrir...e a alimentar a cabeça, fazendo com que se formem novas "carreiras" e estas dão origem a novas cabeças...este problema esta identificado ha anos junto da ANPC e dos BB's...mas não percebo...não aprendem...Aliás, é um dos primeiros erros crasso neste incêndio...[/QUOTE]

O problema e que nos manuais ensinam que começas na cauda e vais flanqueando até chegares a cabeça 



Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2018 às 15:32)

O IF de Monchique terá afectado pelas minhas contas, cerca de 27 000 ha.


----------



## AJB (9 Ago 2018 às 15:39)

vagas disse:


> [QUOTE="AJB, post: 687435, member: 1881"
> O "problema" é que o flanco vai continuando a abrir...a abrir...e a alimentar a cabeça, fazendo com que se formem novas "carreiras" e estas dão origem a novas cabeças...este problema esta identificado ha anos junto da ANPC e dos BB's...mas não percebo...não aprendem...Aliás, é um dos primeiros erros crasso neste incêndio...



O problema e que nos manuais ensinam que começas na cauda e vais flanqueando até chegares a cabeça



Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
Concordas ou discordas?
O que dizes é valido para incendios cujo motor é o vento...caso deste...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Ago 2018 às 15:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Ricardo, Ricardo, isto não se faz...  Tu queres é que eu comece a falar sobre o IF de Monchique não é?
> A vontade é tanta... mas vou resistir!



Poupo.te a isso   Agora fica uma dúvida no ar sobre o que teria acontecido , se  Monchique não fosse um exemplo?! Mas até aqui também não é nada de novo, Mação também era um exemplo e foi o que foi! 


Edit:

*Última Hora*
*Incêndio florestal ameaça fábrica da Ramirez em Matosinhos*
*https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/po...s-9699356.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web






*
*Será assim tão grave , e apenas estes meios em mais de duas horas de incêndio?!   A comunicação social delira com isto!! *


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2018 às 16:18)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Poupo.te a isso  Agora fica uma dúvida no ar sobre o que teria acontecido , se Monchique não fosse um exemplo?! Mas até aqui também não é nada de novo, Mação também era um exemplo e foi o que foi!



Mação são outras cantigas. Quem lá for e passar a pente fino todo o Concelho vai reparar que aquilo só não arde por milagre.
O mesmo se aplica a Ferreira do Zêzere, Gavião e outros locais próximos.


----------



## vagas (9 Ago 2018 às 16:19)

AJB disse:


> O problema e que nos manuais ensinam que começas na cauda e vais flanqueando até chegares a cabeça
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


Concordas ou discordas?
O que dizes é valido para incendios cujo motor é o vento...caso deste...[/QUOTE]Neste caso ensinam isto por norma em todos os distritos tens um  meio aéreo , logo tens um meio aéreo disponível para o incêndio, segundo eles tu trabalhas nos flancos e o meio aéreo trabalha na cabeça, isto em ATI  , na minha opinião o touro é para pegar de caras e não de cernelha se é que me faço entender , os incêndios apagam-se de inverno , no inverno e que previne os incêndios , fazer queimas de contenção em pontos estratégicos em zonas sensíveis , entre outras , mas não português só se lembra dos incêndios no verão , aí já não a nada a fazer , isto é um tema que não acaba , vejo aqui muito boa gente a comentar , por de trás dos comentários só vem política , venha a política que vier eles mudam de estratégia de 4 em 4 anos , ninguém define uma porcaria de um plano para acabar com este negócio de uma vez por todas , o Zé português só se lembra das habitações quando o fogo está em cima , lembrem-se dele antes de lá chegar limpem os terrenos tomem conta do vosso quintal que se tomarem conta dele como deve de ser o fogo não o consome enfim estava aqui o resto da tarde a falar de muita coisa a ser modificada , sou voluntário a 17 anos desde os 14 anos que ando nesta vida , desde os 15 de faço parte de equipas de primeira intervenção , tenho alguma formação em IF não tenho mais pois a ENB não me deixa , e a coisa que mais me custa a ver nas redes sociais é a lamexice que coitados dos bombeiros , andamos lá porque queremos amigos somos pagos para lá andar , recebem mal ? 24h de prevenção recebes 50€ , na minha associação fazem escalas de 15 dias , em 15 dias recebi 750€  livres de impostos porra , quanto recebem um GIP da GNR? Quanto recebem um elemento da FEB? Auanto recebe um sapador florestal ? Recebem menos e trabalham 1 mês , por isso já está na altura de deixar de lamexices que a mim isto até me dá ganfanas e contra mim falo que como já referi sou voluntário , mas no entanto psgam-me para desempenhar um trabalho e não não quero que tenham pena de mim pois estou a ser pago para o fazer e estou lá porque quero ninguém me obriga 

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (9 Ago 2018 às 16:35)

AJB disse:


> BB's...mas não percebo...não aprendem...Aliás, é um dos primeiros erros crasso neste incêndio...o primeiro desenvolvimento vai para Norte. Havendo previsão de rotação do vento para o quadrante Norte (antes era de sul como se recordam), como é possivel que não se faça consolidação da cauda e flancos...como é possivel?! É inacreditável!!



Sou da mesma opinião! Gostaria de ver uma explicação/justificação técnica para o sucedido.  Já se sabia que o vento iria mudar para Norte. Eu para mim pensei...estando os flancos controlados o fogo iria estinguir-se a ele próprio. Para mim só vejo uma explicação...uma tal desordem florestal naquela zona e sem  acessos. Não conheço bem a zona Norte mas na zona Oeste a caminho de Aljezur é uma mar de eucaliptos, literalmente o deserto verde!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2018 às 16:40)

Hoje parece que o vento amainou bastante... As rajadas esperadas já serão bem mais fracas que ontem.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Ago 2018 às 16:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Poupo.te a isso   Agora fica uma dúvida no ar sobre o que teria acontecido , se  Monchique não fosse um exemplo?! Mas até aqui também não é nada de novo, Mação também era um exemplo e foi o que foi!
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


É uma boa pergunta sim senhor... perguntamos ao Costa? 

Já agora, o antes e o depois da "exceção à regra"... 
3 de agosto





8 de agosto





Uma exceção destas não é, de todo, desculpável, e que foi o que ficou no ar com as suas declarações.

------------------

O de Lavra foi forte o suficiente para encher o Porto de fumo. Mas parece que estará controlado, apesar do vento que continua a soprar forte.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Ago 2018 às 16:50)

criz0r disse:


> Mação são outras cantigas. Quem lá for e passar a pente fino todo o Concelho vai reparar que aquilo só não arde por milagre.
> O mesmo se aplica a Ferreira do Zêzere, Gavião e outros locais próximos.



O mesmo se aplicava a Monchique, e quando o Sr.António Costa proferiu aquele comentário menos feliz em Junho , lá por casa comentou.se! Que os deuses estejam contigo, ou melhor! A meteorologia, e teve! Até ao passado dia 1! No meio disto tudo quero enaltecer todo o esforço do DECIR2018 , porque com a condições extremas que tivémos na semana passada, apenas Monchique ter tomado proporções tão grandes! Agora é um facto que algo correu mal no Algarve @criz0r , ele é os bombeiros parados durante horas! Agora uma associação de voluntários  que dizem a ANPC não deixou ajudarem animais, a Policia Marítima que diz que não foi informada que os canadair iam abaster na praia da Rocha , enfim! Seria bom para todos nós que todas estas situações fossem esclarecidas, é normal e legítimo que as pessoas  ainda não confiarem a 100% na ANPC depois de tudo o que se passou o ano passado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2018 às 17:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 17:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 17:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 17:41)




----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2018 às 17:44)

trovoadas disse:


> Sou da mesma opinião! Gostaria de ver uma explicação/justificação técnica para o sucedido.  Já se sabia que o vento iria mudar para Norte. Eu para mim pensei...estando os flancos controlados o fogo iria estinguir-se a ele próprio. Para mim só vejo uma explicação...uma tal desordem florestal naquela zona e sem  acessos. Não conheço bem a zona Norte mas na zona Oeste a caminho de Aljezur é uma mar de eucaliptos, literalmente o deserto verde!



http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...ado-dos-incendios-de-monchique-falhou-em-2012

Será, que vai ser desta que o homem desaparece de vez da Protecção Civil. Nem sei, como um engenheiro informático, chega a comandante nacional/distrital da Protecção Civil. Mas, neste país, tudo é possível. 

Essa questão é a coisa mais fácil do mundo, de responder, olha para os erros de 2012 em Tavira e olha para Monchique. Se, a Patrícia tivesse ficado logo no 1º/2º dia de incêndio garanto-te que o incêndio não chegava a essas proporções, desde que a Patrícia entrou no comando as coisas melhoraram, certo que ontem tiveram muito complicadas, já durante a noite conseguiram "controlar" o incêndio e isso é de louvar, para quem é bombeiro foi uma lufada de ar fresco para o combate..

Nem vou falar do 1º ministro, podem alguns membros ficarem chocados, porque vir para a televisão dizer o que disse. Enfim...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 17:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 17:51)

*Dois terços do medronhal destruído em Monchique - fonte:24*


----------



## weatherbox (9 Ago 2018 às 17:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



Pedro, mas essa fotografia também tem um grande simbolismo irónico, tiraram à árvore o escudo que ela desenvolveu geneticamente ao longo de milhões de ano para se proteger dos fogos que fazem parte da nossa geografia e clima e nós homens é que os combatemos acumulando depois combustivel que alimenta os mega incêndios.
Como tem dito o @AJB enquanto não gerirmos o combustivel usando o fogo como aliado bem podem esperar décadas que nada mudará, com ou sem eucaliptos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 18:03)




----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2018 às 18:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> O mesmo se aplicava a Monchique, e quando o Sr.António Costa proferiu aquele comentário menos feliz em Junho , lá por casa comentou.se! Que os deuses estejam contigo, ou melhor! A meteorologia, e teve! Até ao passado dia 1! No meio disto tudo quero enaltecer todo o esforço do DECIR2018 , porque com a condições extremas que tivémos na semana passada, apenas Monchique ter tomado proporções tão grandes! Agora é um facto que algo correu mal no Algarve @criz0r , ele é os bombeiros parados durante horas! Agora uma associação de voluntários  que dizem a ANPC não deixou ajudarem animais, a Policia Marítima que diz que não foi informada que os canadair iam abaster na praia da Rocha , enfim! Seria bom para todos nós que todas estas situações fossem esclarecidas, é normal e legítimo que as pessoas  ainda não confiarem a 100% na ANPC depois de tudo o que se passou o ano passado!



Já muito se disse e não disse do que realmente se passou ou está a passar no TO. Como referi, a comunicação social, nomeadamente CMTV'S, TVI's e tretas desse género aproveitam estes descalabros para injectarem a sua dose de veneno nas populações. Correu mal no Algarve, em Pedrógão, no Mação etc simplesmente porque a Floresta e o Interior foram esquecidos durante mais de 30 anos, os Comandos/Estratégias das entidades oficiais recolocados em cada executivo e as pessoas que teimam em ser negligentes e não respeitam as indicações das autoridades. Há coisas que deviam vir a público mas que por alguma razão teimam em omitir.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 18:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 18:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 18:48)




----------



## Hawk (9 Ago 2018 às 18:50)

Cerca de 50 casas destruídas (totalmente ou parcialmente) pelo fogo em Monchique. Número de casas de 1ª habitação totalmente destruídas deverá ser inferior a 25. Diz o presidente da Câmara. Pobre gente...


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2018 às 18:59)

neste momento

Monchique, 1451 operacionais, 13 meios aéreos
Vinhais, 58op, 3MA
Cartaxo, 67op, 1MA
Coruche, 55op


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 19:02)




----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2018 às 19:05)

o incêndio terminou... vai começar o inquérito.

gostava de abrir o livro sobre o dia de sábado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 19:30)




----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2018 às 19:31)

parece haver alguma conveção no local.
alguma trovoada em vinhais?


----------



## Devas (9 Ago 2018 às 19:38)

Agreste disse:


> parece haver alguma conveção no local.
> alguma trovoada em vinhais?



Visto de Bragança esse incêndio de Vinhais está com péssimo aspecto. É mesmo fumo do incêndio, forma pyrocumulus


----------



## Devas (9 Ago 2018 às 19:59)

Incêndio de Vinhais visto de Bragança


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 20:03)




----------



## jonas (9 Ago 2018 às 20:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


>





Devas disse:


> Incêndio de Vinhais visto de Bragança


Está a dar na CMTV em direto. 
A principal dificuldade são os difíceis acessos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 20:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 21:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 21:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 21:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


*119 MH, 38 MT, 0 MA. Incêndio ativo com uma frente*


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 21:33)

*Fogo que deflagrou em Monchique "globalmente estabilizado". Número de feridos sobe para 39 - fonte:24*


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 21:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 22:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *119 MH, 38 MT, 0 MA. Incêndio ativo com uma frente*


*128 MH, 40 MT, 0 MA. Incêndio ativo com uma frente*


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2018 às 22:24)

sobreiros calcinados ...

se forem árvores velhas (+50 anos), podem rebentar mas perdem capacidade produtiva...
se forem árvores novas, mais vale cortar pela raiz para que rebentem de novo mas é preciso autorização para o fazer.


----------



## Tonton (10 Ago 2018 às 00:00)

*Incêndios:Quatro corporações combatem incêndio florestal na Camacha, na Madeira*
Quatro corporações de bombeiros da Madeira estão envolvidas no combate a um incêndio florestal que deflagrou esta noite no sítio do Vale Paraíso, na freguesia da Camacha, concelho de Santa Cruz.

https://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/inc...-florestal-na-camacha-na-madeira-9701453.html

Do "site" da ProCiv Madeira:

* Ponto de Situação Operacional 22:00h - Vale Paraíso - Camacha *
Incêndio ativo.

Estão mobilizados para o Teatro de Operações 18 operacionais, 7 meios terrestres de quadro corpos de bombeiros (BMSC, BMM, CBSF e BVM).

Os elementos no terreno estão a realizar ações de combate.


----------



## Hawk (10 Ago 2018 às 00:16)

O incêndio lavra entre o Vale Paraíso e o Palheiro Ferreiro. Zona historicamente muito complicada no interface floresta / zonas altas do Funchal. Muito vento no local.

Seis corporações no local, quase 20 viaturas.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Ago 2018 às 00:27)

Agreste disse:


> sobreiros calcinados ...
> 
> se forem árvores velhas (+50 anos), podem rebentar mas perdem capacidade produtiva...
> se forem árvores novas, mais vale cortar pela raiz para que rebentem de novo mas é preciso autorização para o fazer.


Do que observo na vertente sul da serra da gardunha ardida o ano passado, diria que 75% dos sobreiros novos (até 15 anos) sobreviveram. Não sou entendido em sobreiros, mas arriscaria dizer que sobreiros com alguma cortica têm melhores hipóteses de sobreviver, do que aqueles que lhes tiraram a cortica há 2 ou 3 anos.


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2018 às 00:38)

Paulo H disse:


> Do que observo na vertente sul da serra da gardunha ardida o ano passado, diria que 75% dos sobreiros novos (até 15 anos) sobreviveram. Não sou entendido em sobreiros, mas arriscaria dizer que sobreiros com alguma cortica têm melhores hipóteses de sobreviver, do que aqueles que lhes tiraram a cortica há 2 ou 3 anos.



No ano do descortiçamento e no ano a seguir os sobreiros ficam bastante vulneráveis ao fogo, depois vão tendencialmente ficando mais resistentes à medida que a cortiça volta a formar-se.


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2018 às 00:43)

128 bombeiros em Vinhais com uma frente
segundo a CMTV a situação agravou-se


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2018 às 01:45)

Muita gente não tira os olhos da televisão quando estão a passar reportagens sobre os incêndios...

_"Ontem, na TVI24, a partir das 19.00h, uma jornalista acompanhou, em direto, o combate da população e bombeiros aos fogos em Enxerim.  O direto prolongou-se por 40 minutos. 40 minutos! Foi obra, honra seja feita à jornalista que, coitada, lá foi repetindo as mesmas 3 ou 4 ideias, para passar o tempo.
Enquanto as pessoas corriam de um lado para o outro, juntando mangueiras, transportando água, alguns de boca tapada por panos, por causa do fumo, num esforço muito humano de tentar salvar o que é seu, a jornalista da TVI e a equipa de filmagem cirandava por ali, tentando interromper alguns dos presentes para obter “uma palavrinha”. Foram algumas as pessoas que rejeitaram falar. Concluía a jornalista: “estão concentrados no combate ao fogo”. Pudera.
 Já aqui criticámos este tipo de cobertura dos incêndios, mas continuaremos a fazê-lo. Não haverá nada tão digno de notícias, por estes dias, como o combate aos fogos: os seus avanços e recuos, as suas vítimas, as falhas, as responsabilidades. Mas isto - esta longa-metragem in loco, em direto, que se intromete num momento de terror e fragilidade emocional - extravasa o âmbito da “notícia”, para entrar no âmbito do entretenimento.
 É televisão, sem dúvida. Mas não é jornalismo."_

Os truques da imprensa portuguesa


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2018 às 02:47)

Acionada GRIF 01 de Vila Real para Vinhais.



Spoiler













Edit: Bem, até acaba de ser dominado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 08:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 08:27)

Hawk disse:


> O incêndio lavra entre o Vale Paraíso e o Palheiro Ferreiro. Zona historicamente muito complicada no interface floresta / zonas altas do Funchal. Muito vento no local.
> 
> Seis corporações no local, quase 20 viaturas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 08:40)

*Incêndio de Monchique dado como dominado e em fase de resolução.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 10:37)




----------



## kikofra (10 Ago 2018 às 11:11)

Pessoas ,apesar de ficarem sem casa, deviam celebrar porque estao vivas- Mai!

Como fosse normal as pessoas morrem. 
O que interessa é que pareca uma vitoria, eles nunca fazem nada mal


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 12:02)




----------



## JCARL (10 Ago 2018 às 12:08)

kikofra disse:


> Pessoas ,apesar de ficarem sem casa, deviam celebrar porque estao vivas- Mai!
> 
> Como fosse normal as pessoas morrem.
> O que interessa é que pareca uma vitoria, eles nunca fazem nada mal


Se for efectivamente uma frase dita por alguém do MAI,
O chefe máximo já devia ter ensinado um provérbio indiano:
"*Quando falares, cuida para que tuas palavras sejam melhores que o silêncio*."


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 12:20)

JCARL disse:


> Se for efectivamente uma frase dita por alguém do MAI,
> O chefe máximo já devia ter ensinado um provérbio indiano:
> "*Quando falares, cuida para que tuas palavras sejam melhores que o silêncio*."


*Monchique: "Grande vitória é: vítimas zero", diz ministro*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 12:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 13:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Já está em fase de conclusão...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 14:01)




----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2018 às 14:04)

*Portugal lidera área ardida em 2018. Monchique já é o maior fogo europeu do ano*



> Só com o incêndio que há uma semana atinge Monchique, Portugal voltou a ser o país com mais área ardida na Europa. Depois de um verão que chegou tarde e em que este 'triste' ranking estava a ser liderado pela Suécia e pelo Reino Unido, o país passou, neste início de agosto, para uma posição a que tem estado habituado nos últimos anos.



A nossa triste sina, ano após ano...


----------



## Hawk (10 Ago 2018 às 14:16)

Isto num ano considerado de sucesso até ao momento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 14:23)

Hawk disse:


> Isto num ano considerado de sucesso até ao momento.


Sempre ouvi aqui dizer que era virtualmente impossível não haver um ou dois incêndios que fogem ao controlo e tornam-se grandes incêndios...


----------



## Hawk (10 Ago 2018 às 14:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sempre ouvi aqui dizer que era virtualmente impossível não haver um ou dois incêndios que fogem ao controlo e tornam-se grandes incêndios...



Nem ponho isso em causa até porque já sabemos que Portugal reúne uma série de condições que potencia que tenha mais área queimada que nos outros países. Isso não invalida que não haja alguma contenção quando se usa as palavras "vitória" e "sucesso".


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 14:41)

Hawk disse:


> Nem ponho isso em causa até porque já sabemos que Portugal reúne uma série de condições que potencia que tenha mais área queimada que nos outros países. Isso não invalida que não haja alguma contenção quando se usa as palavras "vitória" e "sucesso".


Para mim é excelente um incêndio tão extenso e tão agressivo não ter tido vítimas mortais... mas um incêndio seja qual for é sempre uma perda terrível.


----------



## Hawk (10 Ago 2018 às 14:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Para mim é excelente um incêndio tão extenso e tão agressivo não ter tido vítimas mortais... mas um incêndio seja qual for é sempre uma perda terrível.



Caberá ao relatório técnico concluir se foi excelente ou outra coisa qualquer. O ano passado foi horrível. Mas se 2017 é o novo "ano zero" para podermos concluir sempre daqui para a frente que em qualquer grande incêndio em que não haja vítimas mortais, é um combate de sucesso, parece-me algo perigoso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 14:55)

Hawk disse:


> Caberá ao relatório técnico concluir se foi excelente ou outra coisa qualquer. O ano passado foi horrível. Mas se 2017 é o novo "ano zero" para podermos concluir sempre daqui para a frente que em qualquer grande incêndio em que não haja vítimas mortais, é um combate de sucesso, parece-me algo perigoso.


Eu não disse que o combate era um sucesso, não me estava a referir a isso. Como tu dizes quem vai dizer é o relatório técnico.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 16:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 16:09)




----------



## ecobcg (10 Ago 2018 às 16:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sempre ouvi aqui dizer que era virtualmente impossível não haver um ou dois incêndios que fogem ao controlo e tornam-se grandes incêndios...



Atenção que a verdadeira "época dos incêndios", só agora começou... Lá para Novembro logo se faz a contabilização deste tão proclamado "sucesso"...  
Atrevo-me a dizer que ao primeiro fogo "a sério", foram logo mais de 20 mil hectares... ainda por cima, precisamente no local sinalizado como o mais perigoso e mais provável de ter um grande incêndio este ano...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 16:23)

ecobcg disse:


> Atenção que a verdadeira "época dos incêndios", só agora começou... Lá para Novembro logo se faz a contabilização deste tão proclamado "sucesso"...
> Atrevo-me a dizer que ao primeiro fogo "a sério", foram logo mais de 20 mil hectares... ainda por cima, precisamente no local sinalizado como o mais perigoso e mais provável de ter um grande incêndio este ano...


Mas quem é que está a dizer que é tudo um sucesso? Até parece que não é bom não ter morrido ninguém... É claro que ainda falta muito para o fim da época dos incêndios.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2018 às 16:27)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2018 às 16:40)

Falta muito para que se possa dizer se foi ou não um sucesso. No que diz respeito a este incêndio de enormes proporções, o facto de não ter morrido ninguém é, efectivamente, uma coisa excelente. Principalmente tendo em conta o número de irresponsáveis que desobedeceram às autoridades (alguns com bastante orgulho, aparentemente) e que seriam os primeiros a vir pedir responsabilidades caso a coisa tivesse dado para o torto.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Ago 2018 às 16:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas quem é que está a dizer que é tudo um sucesso? Até parece que não é bom não ter morrido ninguém... É claro que ainda falta muito para o fim da época dos incêndios.



Claro que é bom não ter morrido ninguém.. longe de mim estar a minimizar esse aspecto...

Quem disse que estava a ser um sucesso foi o nosso Primeiro... :P


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 17:09)




----------



## Hawk (10 Ago 2018 às 17:16)

Efectivamente foram essas palavras usadas quer pelo PM quer pelo MAI. Falar em "sucesso" e "vitória" num incêndio que dizimou quase 30 mil hectares de floresta, 50 casas e com um impacto ainda não quantificado na vida animal, é perigoso. Até porque isto depois é replicado com adjectivos como "excelente" pelo público geral e esta "anestesia" pode levar a que a população em geral seja menos exigente e fiscalizadora em relação à Protecção Civil.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 17:21)

Hawk disse:


> Efectivamente foram essas palavras usadas quer pelo PM quer pelo MAI. Falar em "sucesso" e "vitória" num incêndio que dizimou quase 30 mil hectares de floresta, 50 casas e com um impacto ainda não quantificado na vida animal, é perigoso. Até porque isto depois é replicado com adjectivos como "excelente" pelo público geral e esta "anestesia" pode levar a que a população em geral seja menos exigente e fiscalizadora em relação à Protecção Civil.


É característica de todos os políticos falar demais... com raríssimas excepções!


----------



## srr (10 Ago 2018 às 17:25)

Hawk disse:


> Efectivamente foram essas palavras usadas quer pelo PM quer pelo MAI. Falar em "sucesso" e "vitória" num incêndio que dizimou quase 30 mil hectares de floresta, 50 casas e com um impacto ainda não quantificado na vida animal, é perigoso. Até porque isto depois é replicado com adjectivos como "excelente" pelo público geral e esta "anestesia" pode levar a que a população em geral seja menos exigente e fiscalizadora em relação à Protecção Civil.



Nem mais.

É o que já esta a acontecer, descredito total pelas autoridades.
É VERGONHOSO as autoridades não conseguirem sair do "modo" : MARKETING POLITICO ( alias esta cadeira devia ser BANIDA das universidades )


----------



## Hawk (10 Ago 2018 às 17:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É característica de todos os políticos falar demais... com raríssimas excepções!



Sem dúvida. Em democracia cabe ao "povo" ir ou não ir em cantigas ou deixar-se levar por demagogias típicas de políticos.


----------



## remember (10 Ago 2018 às 17:49)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Falta muito para que se possa dizer se foi ou não um sucesso. No que diz respeito a este incêndio de enormes proporções, o facto de não ter morrido ninguém é, efectivamente, uma coisa excelente. Principalmente tendo em conta o número de irresponsáveis que desobedeceram às autoridades (alguns com bastante orgulho, aparentemente) e que seriam os primeiros a vir pedir responsabilidades caso a coisa tivesse dado para o torto.



Totalmente de acordo @ClaudiaRM 



kikofra disse:


> Pessoas ,apesar de ficarem sem casa, deviam celebrar porque estao vivas- Mai!
> 
> Como fosse normal as pessoas morrem.
> O que interessa é que pareca uma vitoria, eles nunca fazem nada mal



Não acho a maneira como abordam a temática a mais apropriada, mas eles lá sabem... Não haviam de lá ficar as casas e morriam as pessoas...
Ainda existe muita coisa a melhorar!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2018 às 17:58)




----------



## KarluZ (10 Ago 2018 às 18:04)

Já houve muitas evacuações de pessoas sem tanta polémica, o ano passado não houve em Pedrogão, houve depois em Agosto e em Outubro houve muito poucas 
Em 1996 ou 1997 eu fui evacuado com mais crianças, acamados e velhos de uma aldeia para uma escola da vila
A resistência é a falta de confiança das pessoas que já ficaram sozinhas no passado 


Marmelete. A aldeia que se levantou contra os guardas da GNR

Faz hoje 15 anos, a aldeia de Marmelete, no concelho de Monchique, era engolida por um mar de chamas gigante. Sem o apoio de bombeiros, os habitantes viram-se obrigados a salvar as próprias casas, com o que tinham à mão. Esta semana, a GNR tentou evacuar a povoação, mas o povo juntou-se e fez finca-pé. Ninguém saiu

Há quinze anos era domingo. E a aldeia de Marmelete, no concelho de Monchique, estava engalanada: assinalava-se o dia da festa anual do padroeiro, Santo António. Na noite da véspera, as gentes do povo partiram a pé, em procissão solene, desde a igreja, no centro, até uma pequena capela numa das encostas da povoação. Cumprindo a tradição, pegaram na imagem do santo e trouxeram-na para a aldeia. Mas, no dia seguinte, o ritual de festa seria quebrado. Antes de os habitantes repetirem a procissão para devolver o santo à capela, Marmelete era atingida por uma mão gigante de lume que não se fez anunciar. O incêndio, que já lavrava na Serra de Monchique há quatro dias, embicou em virar na direção da aldeia e, em meia hora, galgou quilómetros e quilómetros de matos e de floresta. Com os bombeiros apanhados desprevenidos, os moradores de Marmelete acharam-se sozinhos. Uns fugiram e seguiram de carro pela estrada nacional que leva a Aljezur, por entre chamas. Mas a maioria ficou, determinada em salvar o casario. E o esforço coletivo resultou: em 2003, arderam todos os pedaços de terra em redor da aldeia, porém as casas escaparam ilesas. 

Esta semana, quando a serra de Monchique se voltou a incendiar, os cento e poucos habitantes de Marmelete recordaram o dia em que o santo não voltou à capela. Só que, desta vez, e apesar dos mais de 23 mil hectares ardidos na região nos últimos dias, o fogo poupou a povoação. E nem perto andou.

Ainda assim, na madrugada de quarta-feira, os moradores acordaram no maior sobressalto. João Torrinho, o dono de uma empresa de cereais, foi dos primeiros a ouvir as sirenes, ainda ao longe, do lado da aldeia vizinha de Casais. Eram 4h10 da manhã e tinha-se deitado há pouco, regressado da zona alta da Fóia, onde tinha estado a acompanhar a progressão do incêndio, ao longe. 

Nem vinte minutos depois, as sirenes de três carros-patrulha da GNR já estavam na rua principal de Marmelete, a gritar aflitivamente. “Era um barulho completamente ensurdecedor”, descreve José Maria, que poucas horas antes tinha andado a ajudar os bombeiros, também na zona da Fóia, ao volante de uma máquina de rasto.

Chegados ao casario, os guardas entraram por várias artérias da aldeia, de sirenes continuadamente ligadas. Pelo meio, desataram a bater às portas. “Ao murro e ao pontapé”, garante José Maria. Houve quem se assustasse, no entanto, a maioria dos habitantes ficaram simplesmente incrédulos. “Não se via fumo nem fogo nem clarões, rigorosamente nada”, garante João Torrinho. Intrigados, muitos perguntaram aos GNR onde andava, afinal, o lume. “Respostas, zero. Só diziam, de forma rude e autoritária, que era para abandonar imediatamente” a aldeia, continua o morador. Desconfiado, meteu-se no carro com a filha e foi ver onde ardia.

Primeiro, subiu ao cerro do Pico. Nada: as chamas continuavam a lavrar ao longe, na zona da Fóia, praticamente onde andavam a remoer por volta da meia-noite, quando largou a máquina de rasto. Depois, rumou à aldeia vizinha, Casais. Também nada: o fogo consumia Monchique, também ao longe. Diagnóstico: a povoação não estava em risco.

Enquanto isso, na aldeia, a indignação crescia e mais de meia centena de pessoas - praticamente metade dos moradores da aldeia - começavam a juntar-se no adro, a conta-gotas. E foi no adro que os ânimos se exaltaram a sério. Montou-se a discussão e era meia dúzia de guardas contra 50 e tal populares. Houve gritos, desacatos, insultos e muito finca-pé. Os mais velhos insistiam que o povo não corria perigo e que não era possível que houvesse ordens para serem retirados. Outros acrescentavam que mesmo que houvesse risco, jamais deixariam as suas casas, para poderem protegê-las do incêndio. Outros ainda, poucos, quiseram saber para onde deveriam, então, fugir. 

“Perguntei a uma militar, já que era para sair, para onde é que era então para ir, e ela respondeu-me que era para seguir na direção de Monchique, enquanto apontava com o dedo na direção de Aljezur. Eles claramente não eram de cá e nem sequer sabiam onde estavam”, conta a dona de uma pequena mercearia.

Como o levantamento popular subia de tom e a população insistia que o fogo andava demasiado longe - e também com alguma exaltação, fruto da lembrança de há 15 anos, em que a povoação só se salvou porque se autoprotegeu -, os guardas decidiram a contactar o comando, para perceber o que haveriam de fazer.

“Pegaram nos rádios, a perguntarem se teríamos razão. Depois conferenciaram e lá acabaram por se ir embora. Diz-se por aí que, com o aperto que levaram, uma militar até chorou ”, assegura um morador que não quer ser identificado com medo de “se meter em trabalhos”.
https://ionline.sapo.pt/622017


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2018 às 18:04)




----------



## KarluZ (10 Ago 2018 às 18:06)

Outra explicação pode ser falta de experiencia e conhecimento da gentes da terra o que transmite ainda menos confiança


GNR chama estagiários para evacuação de aldeias ameaçadas pelos incêndios

A GNR recorreu a um contingente de estagiários para fazer face à falta de guardas durante as evacuações das aldeias em Monchique e nos concelhos vizinhos de Silves e Portimão, onde também chegaram as chamas. Estes elementos nem sequer acabaram os seus cursos de formação e avançaram para o terreno sem estar legitimados para intervir.
https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...ldeias-ameacadas-pelos-incendios-9701541.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 18:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 18:07)




----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2018 às 18:09)

Está a lavrar um incendio em Salvaterra de Magos, Granho, que conta já com 108 operacionais, 33 veiculos e 3 meios aéreos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 18:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Está a lavrar um incendio em Salvaterra de Magos, Granho, que conta já com 108 operacionais, 33 veiculos e 3 meios aéreos.


Já está em fase de resolução.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2018 às 18:20)

As pessoas são livres de escolher o que entendem ser o melhor para elas. Mas têm de assumir a responsabilidade pelas suas escolhas. Se escolhem ficar apesar de as autoridades terem chegado à conclusão que o mais seguro é partir, estão por sua conta e risco. Se acontecer uma desgraça a responsabilidade é de quem recusou sair. Não é da GNR, dos bombeiros, do PM, do PR, da Protecção Civil e do diabo a quatro. Da mesma maneira que, quando corre bem, ficam com os louros de terem salvo as suas casas sozinhos, quais super-heróis. Todos fazemos escolhas na vida e todas as escolhas que se fazem têm consequências. Ser homem e ser mulher é isso mesmo: assumirmos as nossas responsabilidades.
Portugal é um país de Chicos-espertos. São Chico-espertos no mar com bandeira vermelha a mandar vir com os nadadores-salvadores se eles lhes pedem para sair da água, são Chicos-espertos a aventurarem-se, com crianças incluídas, em praias não vigiadas, são Chicos-espertos debaixo de arribas a curtir a sombra com a família toda junto a placas onde se alerta para o perigo de derrocadas. Quando acontecem tragédias são todos responsáveis excepto os Chico-espertos. Quando corre bem, eles é que são inteligentes e os outros burros. Cada vez tenho menos pachorra para eles.


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2018 às 18:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Está a lavrar um incendio em Salvaterra de Magos, Granho, que conta já com 108 operacionais, 33 veiculos e 3 meios aéreos.



sim eu vejo o fumo desse, mas parece haver menos fumo agora, também há um pequeno aqui dentro da Fajarda com 18 operacionais, mas não vejo nada


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Ago 2018 às 18:33)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> As pessoas são livres de escolher o que entendem ser o melhor para elas. Mas têm de assumir a responsabilidade pelas suas escolhas. Se escolhem ficar apesar de as autoridades terem chegado à conclusão que o mais seguro é partir, estão por sua conta e risco. Se acontecer uma desgraça a responsabilidade é de quem recusou sair. Não é da GNR, dos bombeiros, do PM, do PR, da Protecção Civil e do diabo a quatro. Da mesma maneira que, quando corre bem, ficam com os louros de terem salvo as suas casas sozinhos, quais super-heróis. Todos fazemos escolhas na vida e todas as escolhas que se fazem têm consequências. Ser homem e ser mulher é isso mesmo: assumirmos as nossas responsabilidades.
> Portugal é um país de Chicos-espertos. São Chico-espertos no mar com bandeira vermelha a mandar vir com os nadadores-salvadores se eles lhes pedem para sair da água, são Chicos-espertos a aventurarem-se, com crianças incluídas, em praias não vigiadas, são Chicos-espertos debaixo de arribas a curtir a sombra com a família toda junto a placas onde se alerta para o perigo de derrocadas. Quando acontecem tragédias são todos responsáveis excepto os Chico-espertos. Quando corre bem, eles é que são inteligentes e os outros burros. Cada vez tenho menos pachorra para eles.


Se fosse a tua casa a estar perto do fogo, ficavas de braços cruzados ou tentavas salva-la?


----------



## vagas (10 Ago 2018 às 18:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Se fosse a tua casa a estar perto do fogo, ficavas de braços cruzados ou tentavas salva-la?


A que respeitar as autoridades e fazer a limpeza do terreno em volta dela , se fizeres o trabalho de casa bem feito , está descansado que a tua casa não arde , se sabes que existe fogo na zona porque não começas a preparar a tua casa de forma a que ele não chegue perto? Se todos tomarem conta dos seus quintais não corres o risco de perder a tua habitação, mas não quando o fogo está a 100m e que se lembram aí não vem ninguém não vem ninguém enfim 

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2018 às 18:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> Se fosse a tua casa a estar perto do fogo, ficavas de braços cruzados ou tentavas salva-la?



Não sei. Nunca passei por essa situação. Quem nunca passou por uma situação limite e alega saber como reagiria, mente. Mas se desrespeitasse uma ordem de evacuação das autoridades, estaria consciente que teria de enfrentar as consequências dessa decisão, fossem elas quais fossem. 
Racionalmente falando, estando morta não vejo grande utilidade numa casa, num carro, num telemóvel, etc.


----------



## Hawk (10 Ago 2018 às 18:41)

KarluZ disse:


> Outra explicação pode ser falta de experiencia e conhecimento da gentes da terra o que transmite ainda menos confiança
> 
> 
> GNR chama estagiários para evacuação de aldeias ameaçadas pelos incêndios
> ...



pre


ClaudiaRM disse:


> As pessoas são livres de escolher o que entendem ser o melhor para elas. Mas têm de assumir a responsabilidade pelas suas escolhas. Se escolhem ficar apesar de as autoridades terem chegado à conclusão que o mais seguro é partir, estão por sua conta e risco. Se acontecer uma desgraça a responsabilidade é de quem recusou sair. Não é da GNR, dos bombeiros, do PM, do PR, da Protecção Civil e do diabo a quatro. Da mesma maneira que, quando corre bem, ficam com os louros de terem salvo as suas casas sozinhos, quais super-heróis. Todos fazemos escolhas na vida e todas as escolhas que se fazem têm consequências. Ser homem e ser mulher é isso mesmo: assumirmos as nossas responsabilidades.
> Portugal é um país de Chicos-espertos. São Chico-espertos no mar com bandeira vermelha a mandar vir com os nadadores-salvadores se eles lhes pedem para sair da água, são Chicos-espertos a aventurarem-se, com crianças incluídas, em praias não vigiadas, são Chicos-espertos debaixo de arribas a curtir a sombra com a família toda junto a placas onde se alerta para o perigo de derrocadas. Quando acontecem tragédias são todos responsáveis excepto os Chico-espertos. Quando corre bem, eles é que são inteligentes e os outros burros. Cada vez tenho menos pachorra para eles.



Os chicos-espertos são os chicos-espertos, os outros são os outros. Em vez de catalogar as pequenas comunidades em geral (seja de uma aldeia ou de uma rua) como acéfalos, convém relembrar que muitas destas pessoas já tiveram visitas do fogo noutros anos e podem até fazer uma melhor avaliação do risco REAL do que alguém que está a comandar uma evacuação à distância, com um enorme peso de 2017 em cima dos ombros e com base em inputs de profissionais que estão pela primeira vez naquele terreno. As pessoas que não pertencem a grupos de risco e que se encontram numa 2ª ou 3ª linha de casas em relação à mata e estão a regar os quintais, os telhados, a fechar as janelas, as portas, etc, estão a prestar um serviço a si mesmas e à comunidade. Não tem nada a ver com chique-espertice. Existe um conceito mais abrangente de "Protecção Civil" que vai além de "Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil"... E para não virem dizer que este discurso hipoteca a segurança das pessoas, a resposta a todas as questões não pode ser "Pedrógão". E sei do que falo, porque em 2016 vi o fogo entrar pelo Funchal adentro, sei como é que a maioria das casas começou a arder, sei como é que as pessoas morreram e sei que há incêndios e há incêndios..


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 18:44)




----------



## WHORTAS (10 Ago 2018 às 18:46)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não sei. Nunca passei por essa situação. Quem nunca passou por uma situação limite e alega saber como reagiria, mente. Mas se desrespeitasse uma ordem de evacuação das autoridades, estaria consciente que teria de enfrentar as consequências dessa decisão, fossem elas quais fossem.
> Racionalmente falando, estando morta não vejo grande utilidade numa casa, num carro, num telemóvel, etc.


Penso que toda esta problemática também gira em torno da confiança.
Se tens confiança no sistema ou não.
Confias que o nadador salvador saiba nadar melhor que tu. Se descobres que não é assim....
Este ponto está ferido desde o Pedrógão e ainda não está demonstrado o contrário.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2018 às 18:50)

Hawk disse:


> pre
> 
> 
> Os chicos-espertos são os chicos-espertos, os outros são os outros. Em vez de catalogar as pequenas comunidades em geral (seja de uma aldeia ou de uma rua) como acéfalos, convém relembrar que muitas destas pessoas já tiveram visitas do fogo noutros anos e podem até fazer uma melhor avaliação do risco REAL do que alguém que está a comandar uma evacuação à distância, com um enorme peso de 2017 em cima dos ombros e com base em inputs de profissionais que estão pela primeira vez naquele terreno. As pessoas que não pertencem a grupos de risco e que se encontram numa 2ª ou 3ª linha de casas em relação à mata e estão a regar os quintais, os telhados, a fechar as janelas, as portas, etc, estão a prestar um serviço a si mesmas e à comunidade. Não tem nada a ver com chique-espertice. Existe um conceito mais abrangente de "Protecção Civil" que vai além de "Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil"... E para não virem dizer que este discurso hipoteca a segurança das pessoas, a resposta a todas as questões não pode ser "Pedrógão". E sei do que falo, porque em 2016 vi o fogo entrar pelo Funchal adentro, sei como é que a maioria das casas começou a arder, sei como é que as pessoas morreram e sei que há incêndios e há incêndios..



Em que é que isso contradiz o meu argumento base: as pessoas devem ser livres de tomar as suas decisões mas são responsáveis por elas. Se há uma ordem de evacuação, quem recusa sair é responsável pela sua decisão, aconteça o que acontecer. Não é assim a vida?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2018 às 18:54)

WHORTAS disse:


> Penso que toda esta problemática também gira em torno da confiança.
> Se tens confiança no sistema ou não.
> Confias que o nadador salvador saiba nadar melhor que tu. Se descobres que não é assim....
> Este ponto está ferido desde o Pedrógão e ainda não está demonstrado o contrário.



Tudo bem. Desde que estejam cientes que as suas decisões têm consequências. 
Quando era miúda estava na praia. Bandeira vermelha. Levantou-se uma ventania. O chapéu de sol foi arrastado para o mar. Nas varetas do chapéu estava pendurada a camisa do meu pai, que continha dinheiro no bolso. O meu pai foi atrás e entrou no mar apesar de o nadador-salvador se ter fartado de apitar e gritar com ele. Se tivesse acontecido uma desgraça, certamente que a culpa não seria dele...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2018 às 18:56)

Pelo que li, o ferido mais grave é uma pessoa que recusou sair e ficou para combater o fogo. Não posso confirmar. Li algures no Twitter.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 19:02)




----------



## dahon (10 Ago 2018 às 19:12)

Hawk disse:


> pre
> 
> 
> Os chicos-espertos são os chicos-espertos, os outros são os outros. Em vez de catalogar as pequenas comunidades em geral (seja de uma aldeia ou de uma rua) como acéfalos, convém relembrar que muitas destas pessoas já tiveram visitas do fogo noutros anos e podem até fazer uma melhor avaliação do risco REAL do que alguém que está a comandar uma evacuação à distância, com um enorme peso de 2017 em cima dos ombros e com base em inputs de profissionais que estão pela primeira vez naquele terreno. As pessoas que não pertencem a grupos de risco e que se encontram numa 2ª ou 3ª linha de casas em relação à mata e estão a regar os quintais, os telhados, a fechar as janelas, as portas, etc, estão a prestar um serviço a si mesmas e à comunidade. Não tem nada a ver com chique-espertice. Existe um conceito mais abrangente de "Protecção Civil" que vai além de "Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil"... E para não virem dizer que este discurso hipoteca a segurança das pessoas, a resposta a todas as questões não pode ser "Pedrógão". E sei do que falo, porque em 2016 vi o fogo entrar pelo Funchal adentro, sei como é que a maioria das casas começou a arder, sei como é que as pessoas morreram e sei que há incêndios e há incêndios..



Só falta dizer que os habitantes da aldeia tem mais experiência de comportamento fogo que qualquer operacional que esteja a combater/comandar. As chamas a 100m até podem aparentar estar calmas, basta o vento aumentar de intensidade ou mudar de direcção e é literalmente a morte do artista.  

Todas essas tarefas referidas devem ser feitas em antecipação. Não quando o fogo já está em cima.


----------



## dahon (10 Ago 2018 às 19:18)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Tudo bem. Desde que estejam cientes que as suas decisões têm consequências.
> Quando era miúda estava na praia. Bandeira vermelha. Levantou-se uma ventania. O chapéu de sol foi arrastado para o mar. Nas varetas do chapéu estava pendurada a camisa do meu pai, que continha dinheiro no bolso. O meu pai foi atrás e entrou no mar apesar de o nadador-salvador se ter fartado de apitar e gritar com ele. Se tivesse acontecido uma desgraça, certamente que a culpa não seria dele...



Aqui o problema é o facto das pessoas não estarem cientes porque não conhecem a realidade da situação. Não conhecem comportamento de fogo nem sabem como o combater portanto não tem consciência do perigo. E não é por já terem passado uma vez pela situação que isso lhes confere algum tipo de experiência com o combate ás chamas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2018 às 19:20)

dahon disse:


> Aqui o problema é o facto das pessoas não estarem cientes porque não conhecem a realidade da situação. Não conhecem comportamento de fogo nem sabem como o combater portanto não tem consciência do perigo. E não é por já terem passado uma vez pela situação que isso lhes confere algum tipo de experiência com o combate ás chamas.



Precisamente por causa disso é que é preciso ouvir as autoridades. Não é porque já houve erros que os leigos passam a ter mais competência do que os profissionais. Eu sei que há casos de negligência médica mas se me sinto doente vou ao médico não vou à cartomante...


----------



## KarluZ (10 Ago 2018 às 19:26)

São todos responsáveis excepto os chic-espertos? 
Verdade, verdade, compara sr chico esperto Antonio Costa o ano passado com Alexis Tsipras na Grecia a assumir responsabilidade politica 3 dias depois das mortes de Attica

É apenas confiança, populações abandonadas no portugal profundo não tem confiança, para ter é preciso de muitos anos de bom trabalho

ferido em estado grave é uma idosa segundo li no jornal


----------



## dahon (10 Ago 2018 às 19:38)

KarluZ disse:


> São todos responsáveis excepto os chic-espertos?
> Verdade, verdade, compara sr chico esperto Antonio Costa o ano passado com Alexis Tsipras na Grecia a assumir responsabilidade politica 3 dias depois das mortes de Attica
> 
> É apenas confiança, populações abandonadas no portugal profundo não tem confiança, para ter é preciso de muitos anos de bom trabalho
> ...



Então o facto de eu não ter confiança nos politicos justifica eu correr risco de vida. 
"Ora eu não tenho confiança no governo, por isso vou ficar e possivelmente morrer para defender a minha casa sem qualquer tipo de meios adequados ao combate ás chamas."
Logo à partida as odds de sucesso não são nada favoráveis e mesmo assim eu vou apostar a minha vida.........essa lógica para mim não faz qualquer tipo de sentido.
Eu sei que parece um bocado frio pensar assim, mas é como eu penso.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2018 às 19:53)

dahon disse:


> Ora eu não tenho confiança no governo, por isso vou ficar e possivelmente morrer para defender a minha casa sem qualquer tipo de meios adequados ao combate ás chamas."



E pode ficar. Não pode é depois culpar este mundo e o outro. Total liberdade, total responsabilidade. Se eu for diagnosticada com um apendicite, o médico vai dizer-me que se eu não for sujeita a uma apendectomia vou morrer. Não podem operar-me à força. Se eu não confiar em médicos e recusar a cirurgia, assino um termo de responsabilidade e vou para casa morrer de septicemia. Mas quando isso acontecer, há um documento a comprovar que eu não fui vítima de negligência médica. Apenas da minha decisão.


----------



## vitamos (10 Ago 2018 às 19:53)

Não, não justifica obviamente. Obviamente que não ajudam politicos que em plena catástrofe se dedicam a fotos criativas geridas por equipas de marketing. Isso a mim pessoalmente revolta-me. Mas as autoridades, o estado ele próprio e os seus organismo devem ter o seu peso e devem ser respeitados quando o salvar vidas é prioritário.


----------



## Hawk (10 Ago 2018 às 19:57)

dahon disse:


> Só falta dizer que os habitantes da aldeia tem mais experiência de comportamento fogo que qualquer operacional que esteja a combater/comandar. As chamas a 100m até podem aparentar estar calmas, basta o vento aumentar de intensidade ou mudar de direcção e é literalmente a morte do artista.
> 
> Todas essas tarefas referidas devem ser feitas em antecipação. Não quando o fogo já está em cima.



Eu falei especificamente na retirada forçada de pessoas na 2a e 3a linha de casas em relação ao mato, como no caso de Enxerim. Essa visão da "morte do artista" é a tal visão "Pedrógão". Parece que de repente só há dois níveis de risco: o inexistente e a morte certa.

 Isso não abona a favor da Protecção Civil, no verdadeiro sentido da palavra, não no sentido ANPC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2018 às 19:59)

KarluZ disse:


> Alexis Tsipras na Grecia a assumir responsabilidade politica 3 dias depois das mortes de Attica



A isso chama-se populismo. Ou está calado ou se assume a responsabilidade política, demite-se. Quem é responsável ou se acha responsável tem de tirar ilações disso. Neste caso, a demissão. Claro que ele tem mais ou menos tantas responsabilidades nos incêndios como eu, pelo que a demissão não fazia sentido. Tirada populista para calar os papalvos. Costuma resultar, na verdade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 20:02)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2018 às 20:05)

Faz lembrar o outro: 'se querem que eu peça desculpa, eu peço'. Olha, obrigadinha. 
A nossa revolta no ano passado neste tópico foi o número de vítimas mortais. Uma só teria sido uma tragédia. Mais de cem é inacreditável, é inimaginável, é terrível, um horror nunca antes visto. Tudo o que possa evitar que coisa remotamente semelhante possa repetir-se, é desejável, respeitável e necessário. O que se passou recentemente na Grécia demonstra que estas tragédias estão à espreita. Não é porque aconteceu que automaticamente não volta a acontecer. Vejamos o ano passado: Junho e Outubro. Nunca foi tão certo o ditado 'mais vale prevenir do que remediar'.


----------



## KarluZ (10 Ago 2018 às 20:08)

dahon disse:


> Então o facto de eu não ter confiança nos politicos justifica eu correr risco de vida.
> "Ora eu não tenho confiança no governo, por isso vou ficar e possivelmente morrer para defender a minha casa sem qualquer tipo de meios adequados ao combate ás chamas."
> Logo à partida as odds de sucesso não são nada favoráveis e mesmo assim eu vou apostar a minha vida.........essa lógica para mim não faz qualquer tipo de sentido.
> Eu sei que parece um bocado frio pensar assim, mas é como eu penso.




Eu não disse nada disso, eu até disse que fui evacuado quando criança,  leia o que eu escrevi



KarluZ disse:


> Já houve muitas evacuações de pessoas sem tanta polémica, o ano passado não houve em Pedrogão, houve depois em Agosto e em Outubro houve muito poucas
> Em 1996 ou 1997 eu fui evacuado com mais crianças, acamados e velhos de uma aldeia para uma escola da vila
> A resistência é a falta de confiança das pessoas que já ficaram sozinhas no passado
> 
> ...





KarluZ disse:


> Outra explicação pode ser falta de experiencia e conhecimento da gentes da terra o que transmite ainda menos confiança
> 
> 
> GNR chama estagiários para evacuação de aldeias ameaçadas pelos incêndios
> ...





Eu só estava a tentar dar uma explicação para a resistência das pessoas, é um problema de confiança de gente abandonada do interior, e não trata-las como doentes mentais como ontem vi num vídeo de um advogado comentador na SIC


----------



## dahon (10 Ago 2018 às 20:26)

Nesse caso qual é a ligação entre confiança no governo e cumprir as ordens das autoridades? Fiquei sem perceber onde se insere essa questão.

Edit: Vi agora que está no fim do post. Então basicamente confirma aquilo que eu disse anteriormente. Está a por a hipótese de as pessoas não evacuarem porque não tem confiança no governo. Mantenho aquilo que disse nesse caso.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2018 às 20:27)

E é bom que se comece a abrir os olhinhos. Com aquilo que andamos a fazer ao planeta, estas desgraças vão acontecer cada vez com mais frequência. Hoje ao almoço, ao contrário do que é normal, estava a TV ligada e entre as consequências terríveis do enorme incêndio e as inacreditáveis cheias em França, fiquei a pensar que estava a ver aqueles filmes americanos que retratam o Armageddon meteorológico.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2018 às 20:31)

ecobcg disse:


> Claro que é bom não ter morrido ninguém.. longe de mim estar a minimizar esse aspecto...
> 
> Quem disse que estava a ser um sucesso foi o nosso Primeiro... :P



Foi o mesmo que 2 meses antes. veio a Monchique falar do exemplo. 

Medo, no dia que houver um terramoto com um tsunami. 

https://observador.pt/especiais/o-q...a-arder-monchique-em-8-perguntas-e-respostas/

Diz tudo...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2018 às 20:31)

dahon disse:


> Nesse caso qual é a ligação entre confiança no governo e cumprir as ordens das autoridades? Fiquei sem perceber onde se insere essa questão.



Não confio no governo. O governo manda na Protecção Civil. A PC diz à GNR para evacuar e eu mando a GNR pastar porque eu sei mais do que eles todos juntos. É a minha interpretação da coisa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 21:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 21:21)

*É uma área brutal!  *


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 21:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *É uma área brutal!  *


Vocês já viram esta área de evacuação? É simplesmente brutal... nunca tinha visto mandar evacuar uma área tão grande!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2018 às 21:52)

Obviamente que há conversas aqui que são mais apropriadas para MP's. Isto é um tópico de seguimento de incêndios, qualquer opinião política pertence ao Estado do País no off-topic, e qualquer quezília pessoal ou discussão tem de ser levada para MP. Tópico bloqueado enquanto faço uma limpeza a isto...

Edit: Reaberto. Por favor levem este tipo de discussão mais pessoal para MP e o resto para o Estado do País. As regras no primeiro post são claras.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2018 às 21:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vocês já viram esta área de evacuação? É simplesmente brutal... nunca tinha visto mandar evacuar uma área tão grande!



Li algures que a coisa talvez esteja debelada lá para Setembro  É quase inimaginável a dimensão das coisas lá vistas aqui do nosso querido rectângulo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 22:01)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Li algures que a coisa talvez esteja debelada lá para Setembro  É quase inimaginável a dimensão das coisas lá vistas aqui do nosso querido rectângulo.


Pois mas eles têm estado a evacuar gradualmente, mas uma área tão vasta de uma vez é porque está tudo muito mau!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 22:02)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2018 às 22:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois mas eles têm estado a evacuar gradualmente, mas uma área tão vasta de uma vez é porque está tudo muito mau!



Lá como cá, antes prevenir do que remediar. Julgo que já morreram 8 pessoas.


----------



## KarluZ (11 Ago 2018 às 08:41)

Ok, apagam-se cirugicamente opiniões e prefere-se copy&paste  do twitter, tá certo


----------



## KarluZ (11 Ago 2018 às 09:03)

[situação 9h]


----------



## KarluZ (11 Ago 2018 às 10:05)

*[situação 10h]*


----------



## KarluZ (11 Ago 2018 às 10:14)

*[risco incêndio para hoje]
*


----------



## KarluZ (11 Ago 2018 às 10:38)

*[Incêndio Penedono, Viseu]*
36 operacionais 6 viaturas 2 meios aéreos


----------



## KarluZ (11 Ago 2018 às 11:01)

*[situação 11 horas]*


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Ago 2018 às 11:34)




----------



## KarluZ (11 Ago 2018 às 12:00)

*[situação 12 horas]*


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2018 às 12:12)

Primeiro de tudo, é desnecessário o spam claramente sarcástico, nenhuma opinião é apagada cirurgicamente, é apenas um aviso sobre as regras deste tópico, escusamos de exagerar, ok?


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2018 às 12:37)

As condições meteorológicas, foram mais adversas no ano passado do que neste ano, como é possível arder 27000 ha, quando a situação de seca nem existe e a 31 de Julho segundo o IPMA a situação era de chuva fraca?

A Grécia, a Suécia tiveram até agora, um Verão bem mais quente do que o nosso, mas para nós bastou 3/4 dias de calor, para passarmos a ser os campeões de área ardida na Europa e ainda se fala em sucesso. Sucesso, para mim, era controlarem o incêndio no início, não accionaram o plano distrital de emergência (quando a situação prevista e dado Monchique estar como referência de grande perigo), ignoraram o incêndio no dia anterior, depois de 27000 ha ardidos ainda vêm falar em sucesso. 

Se a situação fosse de seca extrema, como seria? Quantos hectares iriam arder?


----------



## KarluZ (11 Ago 2018 às 12:40)

[spam]

*Ideia para quem realmente se preocupa com as pessoas*

Há 2 semanas ao ouvir as previsões lembrei-me da minha terra e tive uma ideia, falei com uma prima por telefone e combinámos imprimir umas coisas da Aldeia segura da Proteção civil e distribuir por toda a aldeia
Fui pesquisar no google e encontrei o documento pdf da proteção civil  mas quando abro descubro que tem 98 paginas!
Impossivel fazer 100 cópias de 98 paginas, e agora ?
Continuei a procurar e descobri que o João Pina do fogos.pt criou o site https://aldeiasegura.pt/ com a informação essencial condensada e mais acessível
Percebi nesse site do Pina que afinal havia outro Pdf mais pequeno mas que não tinha conseguido encontrar antes, enviei para a minha prima que assim fez uma impressão e cópias de uma página frente e verso e distribuiu por toda a aldeia

Façam o mesmo

Pdf pequeno http://www.prociv.pt/bk/RISCOSPREV/RISCOSNAT/INCENDIOSRURAIS/Documents/Triptico-V4_PT.pdf

Pdf grande http://www.prociv.pt/bk/EDICOES/OUTRASEDICOES/Documents/Guia de Apoio a Implementacao Web.pdf


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2018 às 12:43)

KarluZ disse:


> [spam]
> 
> *Ideia para quem realmente se preocupa com as pessoas*
> 
> ...


No meu concelho o folheto com a informação condensada foi distribuído pelo correio em Junho e em Julho...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Ago 2018 às 12:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> No meu concelho o folheto com a informação condensada foi distribuído pelo correio em Junho e em Julho...



Pergunto-me que percentagem foi parar ao lixo sem que tenham olhado para ele...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2018 às 12:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As condições meteorológicas, foram mais adversas no ano passado do que neste ano, como é possível arder 27000 ha, quando a situação de seca nem existe e a 31 de Julho segundo o IPMA a situação era de chuva fraca?
> 
> A Grécia, a Suécia tiveram até agora, um Verão bem mais quente do que o nosso, mas para nós bastou 3/4 dias de calor, para passarmos a ser os campeões de área ardida na Europa e ainda se fala em sucesso. Sucesso, para mim, era controlarem o incêndio no início, não accionaram o plano distrital de emergência (quando a situação prevista e dado Monchique estar como referência de grande perigo), ignoraram o incêndio no dia anterior, depois de 27000 ha ardidos ainda vêm falar em sucesso.
> 
> Se a situação fosse de seca extrema, como seria? Quantos hectares iriam arder?


Triste comentário o teu, quando sabes que tivemos uma das maiores ondas de calor de sempre, acompanhada de ventos fortes e humidade muito baixa!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2018 às 12:52)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Pergunto-me que percentagem foi parar ao lixo sem que tenham olhado para ele...


Pouca, porque as sessões de esclarecimento foram bastante participadas com a junta, a GNR e a Protecção Civil a ajudar as pessoas no terreno.


----------



## KarluZ (11 Ago 2018 às 12:55)

[spam]

Nalguns concelhos chegou um folheto e nalgumas aldeias até foi distribuido um kit muito útil mas noutras não chegou nada pois fiz questão de perguntar

Até foi por causa do kit que eu tive a ideia, ao ouvir as previsões perguntei se tinha aparecido alguma coisa lá na terra e não tinha e tive a ideia de improvisar uma solução, todos podemos ajudar

Mas é melhor não me alongar nisto pois posso violar alguma regra de seguimento de incêndios


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2018 às 13:01)

KarluZ disse:


> [spam]
> 
> Nalguns concelhos chegou um folheto e nalgumas aldeias até foi distribuido um kit muito útil mas noutras não chegou nada pois fiz questão de perguntar
> 
> ...


No Concelho da Batalha (que é do PSD) tudo funcionou muito bem. Eu penso que varia de concelho para concelho e da forma como cada um trabalha.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Ago 2018 às 13:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pouca, porque as sessões de esclarecimento foram bastante participadas com a junta, a GNR e a Protecção Civil a ajudar as pessoas no terreno.



Gostava de acreditar que é o caso em todo o lado mas não acredito porque este é o país onde toda a gente sabe tudo. É o país onde pode vigorar a proibição de fogo de artifício mas onde ele é solto porque toda a vida foi assim e os peritos em pirotecnia sabem o que fazem. É o país onde as queimadas estão suspensas mas fazem-se na mesma porque toda a vida fiz queimadas e sei muito bem o que faço até ao dia em que a minha queimada não só se transforma num incêndio como me apanha e me mata. O país onde as autoridades avisam sobre a altura e perigosidade das ondas alertando para a necessidade de cuidado especial e eu pego na família e vou tirar selfies com as ondas atrás de mim para pôr no FB. Podia estar aqui até amanhã mas não vale a pena.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2018 às 13:06)

O Presidente Marcelo propôs a existência de uma comissão permanente que acompanhe os incêndios ao longo do ano acompanhe, analise e veja os erros cometidos para se irem corrigindo. A comissão podia ser a que existiu no ano passado. Eu concordo.


----------



## vagas (11 Ago 2018 às 13:33)

Venham as políticas que vierem , quando tem que arder arde. Não existe em lado algum um dispositivo que aguente 4/5/6 ignições ao mesmo tempo , por isso não andem a defender os vossos partidos e acusar os outros de uma coisa que se passa a décadas e não tem fim a vista .

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2018 às 13:38)

vagas disse:


> Venham as políticas que vierem , quando tem que arder arde. Não existe em lado algum um dispositivo que aguente 4/5/6 ignições ao mesmo tempo , por isso não andem a defender os vossos partidos e acusar os outros de uma coisa que se passa a décadas e não tem fim a vista .
> 
> Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


Sim, concordo totalmente, mas uma coisa é certa o ordenamento florestal e do território tem de se fazer urgentemente e vai levar décadas. Por isso é estúpido meter partidos nisto. Tem de ser um desígnio nacional para a sobrevivência de todos nós.


----------



## vagas (11 Ago 2018 às 13:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, concordo totalmente, mas uma coisa é certa o ordenamento florestal e do território tem de se fazer urgentemente e vai levar décadas. Por isso é estúpido meter partidos nisto. Tem de ser um desígnio nacional para a sobrevivência de todos nós.


Ora estás a ver como entendes o que digo, embora o problema esteja aí , não existia antigamente mas aos poucos e poucos já vai havendo , mas também parte de ti tomares conta do teu terreno, não é preciso o estado te estar a dizer olha tens que limpar , sabes como funciona o seguro para uma pilha de cortiça?  A malta aí arruma e limpa o terreno para a proteger, então porque não fazes o mesmo se tiveres eucalipto, pinhal ou outra coisa ? Digo isto mas o estado também não limpa o terreno , resolve a situação limpares o terreno ? Não mas ajuda , o ano passado vi o fogo passar o Tejo de um lado para o outro como um abrir e fechar de olhos quanto mais uma faixa de contenção , a prevenção começa por nós mesmos enquanto cidadãos , tem que partir de nós próprios , embora a mão criminosa seja difícil de combater temos que começar aos poucos a alterar esse aspecto e não andamos a culpar outras pessoas/ entidades por uma coisa que é o nosso dever 

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## KarluZ (11 Ago 2018 às 14:00)

*[situação 14 horas]*


----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2018 às 14:00)

Só uma publicação paralela...











Ao menos lá podem culpar a 'seca'.


----------



## Tonton (11 Ago 2018 às 14:29)

2018110160704 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LISBOA AMADORA Falagueira-Venda Nova Falagueira 2018.08.11 13:34 Mato 27 8 0

Grande fumarada que se vê daqui, deste incêndio!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2018 às 14:35)

vagas disse:


> Ora estás a ver como entendes o que digo, embora o problema esteja aí , não existia antigamente mas aos poucos e poucos já vai havendo , mas também parte de ti tomares conta do teu terreno, não é preciso o estado te estar a dizer olha tens que limpar , sabes como funciona o seguro para uma pilha de cortiça?  A malta aí arruma e limpa o terreno para a proteger, então porque não fazes o mesmo se tiveres eucalipto, pinhal ou outra coisa ? Digo isto mas o estado também não limpa o terreno , resolve a situação limpares o terreno ? Não mas ajuda , o ano passado vi o fogo passar o Tejo de um lado para o outro como um abrir e fechar de olhos quanto mais uma faixa de contenção , a prevenção começa por nós mesmos enquanto cidadãos , tem que partir de nós próprios , embora a mão criminosa seja difícil de combater temos que começar aos poucos a alterar esse aspecto e não andamos a culpar outras pessoas/ entidades por uma coisa que é o nosso dever
> 
> Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


Mas por exemplo aqui o forte é o eucalipto, pinheiro e oliveira. Muito poucos sobreiros e carvalhos a não ser a mancha de carvalho cerquinho do Alqueidão da Serra que fica um pouco mais afastada. Eu só tenho oliveira, 5 sobreiros muito grandes e árvores de fruto. Claro que sempre tive tudo limpo, mas de resto o pinhal e eucaliptal nunca foi limpo. Mas este ano muito foi limpo, mas nem todo. Por isso, apesar de tudo considero que foi importante a pressão do estado para limpar os terrenos. Tem de continuar...

Edit: É muito importante as pessoas, principalmente de certa idade mudarem certas práticas, principalmente fora de tempo. Foi importante por exemplo a medida de contactar bombeiros e protecção civil para estarem presentes em queimadas fora de tempo mas que se revelem necessárias...


----------



## vagas (11 Ago 2018 às 14:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas por exemplo aqui o forte é o eucalipto, pinheiro e oliveira. Muito poucos sobreiros e carvalhos a não ser a mancha de carvalho cerquinho do Alqueidão da Serra que fica um pouco mais afastada. Eu só tenho oliveira, 5 sobreiros muito grandes e árvores de fruto. Claro que sempre tive tudo limpo, mas de resto o pinhal e eucaliptal nunca foi limpo. Mas este ano muito foi limpo, mas nem todo. Por isso, apesar de tudo considero que foi importante a pressão do estado para limpar os terrenos. Tem de continuar...



Continuar e manter , mas o estado também tem que ser o primeiro a dar o exemplo , talvez até seja o pior , a malta que não cumpre paga coimas , dinheiro esse das coimas poderia ser investido em subsídios para os que limpam , é uma ideia,  assim existia um incentivo e uma ajuda na despesa que cada um tem a limpar o terreno , pois tenho noção que sai caro e muitos não tem possibilidade financeira para o fazer 


Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2018 às 14:42)

vagas disse:


> Continuar e manter , mas o estado também tem que ser o primeiro a dar o exemplo , talvez até seja o pior , a malta que não cumpre paga coimas , dinheiro esse das coimas poderia ser investido em subsídios para os que limpam , é uma ideia,  assim existia um incentivo e uma ajuda na despesa que cada um tem a limpar o terreno , pois tenho noção que sai caro e muitos não tem possibilidade financeira para o fazer
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


Completamente! É uma vergonha o estado não dar o exemplo a esse nível. Basta circular nas estradas para ver bermas não limpas com pinheiros e eucaliptos junto à estrada.


----------



## KarluZ (11 Ago 2018 às 14:54)

[spam]

Um cidadão estrangeiro em Monchique perdeu muita coisa,  Robert, do "santuário Happy Donkeys", ele salvou os burros mas a situação dele teve bastante eco no facebook pelo que se passava com os muitos estrangeiros que vivem mais ou menos isolados no Algarve e nos primeiros dias andavam perdidos sem ajuda

Incrivelmente depois disso e com incêndio ainda a decorrer aparece a certa altura a GNR em casa dele para .. procurar cannabis, parece que não tinham mais nada que fazer, não encontraram nada, foram embora
Retaliação?


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2018 às 14:58)

KarluZ disse:


> [spam]
> 
> Um cidadão estrangeiro em Monchique perdeu muita coisa,  Robert, do "santuário Happy Donkeys", ele salvou os burros mas a situação dele teve bastante eco no facebook pelo que se passava com os muitos estrangeiros que vivem mais ou menos isolados no Algarve e nos primeiros dias andavam perdidos sem ajuda
> 
> ...


Concordo completamente, fazes muito bem em postar e denunciar esta situação ,mas era melhor postares no seguimento do Estado do País...


----------



## KarluZ (11 Ago 2018 às 16:04)

*[situação 16 horas]*


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2018 às 16:10)




----------



## jonas (11 Ago 2018 às 16:46)

Estou a passar na A13 um pouco antes de Salvaterra e está a comecar um incendio com alguma intensidade.
Tem no seu combate 45opr, 10MT e 1 MA.


----------



## vagas (11 Ago 2018 às 16:49)

jonas disse:


> Estou a passar na A13 um pouco antes de Salvaterra e está a comecar um incendio com alguma intensidade.
> Tem no seu combate 45opr, 10MT e 1 MA.


Existe uma brigada do distrito de Évora pronta para ir para aí , só falta autorização do CDOS de Santarém 



EDIT:Brigada de Évora acionada para esse TO 2 VFCI'S  e um VALE 

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2018 às 16:53)

KarluZ disse:


> *[situação 15 horas]*
> mas não aparece o botão de responder nem consigo publicar


Se calhar é mesmo por questões como estas que a secção off-topic está restrita a 100 posts. Quem quiser ir de férias uma semana também, é só continuar a spammar. Chega.

Cito as regras do primeiro post:


MSantos disse:


> *Regras específicas deste tópico:*
> 
> - Este tópico é apenas para relatar situações de incêndios na vossa região em vez de usarem os tópicos de seguimento meteorológico para esse efeito; ou é para acompanhar eventos significativos noutras regiões.
> *- Evitem grandes polémicas operacionais ou políticas, deixem isso para os especialistas, em local próprio, que não é este.*
> ...


----------



## vagas (11 Ago 2018 às 17:20)

Brigada de Évora desmobilizada do IF de Canha (Herdade do Mouro)

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2018 às 19:41)

*Espanha e Estados Unidos em chamas*


Na Califórnia, o incêndio de Mendocino lavra desde 27 de julho. É o mais grave de sempre no estado norte-americano.

Nos últimos dias, não foi só em Portugal que as chamas não deram tréguas. Na vizinha Espanha, os bombeiros combatem desde segunda-feira um incêndio que deflagrou em Llutxent (província de Valência).

Na quinta-feira, depois de mais de 2600 pessoas terem sido retiradas das respetivas casas e de mais de três mil hectares terem sido consumidos, o fogo foi dado como estabilizado - fase intermédia entre um incêndio ativo e um incêndio controlado. No mesmo dia, as chamas estavam a ser combatidas por  um total de 31 meios aéreos (17 helicópteros e 14 aviões).

Do outro lado do Atlântico, no norte da Califórnia, um incêndio - resultante de dois que se juntaram num só - lavra desde 27 de julho e já é oficialmente o mais grave de sempre registado naquele estado.O incêndio de Mendocino, como foi batizado, consumiu até ao momento cerca de 123 mil hectares - uma dimensão maior do que a da cidade de Los Angeles -, tendo provocado a morte a duas pessoas. Na sexta-feira, a imprensa norte-americana dava conta de que 60% do fogo estava controlado.

Ao mesmo tempo, no Parque Nacional de Yosemite - uma das reservas naturais mais importantes do país -, um  fogo já consumiu mais de 38 mil hectares desde que começou a lavrar, no dia 13 de julho.

Na sexta-feira, as autoridades anunciaram que 80% do incêndio estava controlado, prevendo que até 15 de agosto as chamas estejam controladas na sua totalidade.
Beatriz Dias Coelho
https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/622171


----------



## kikofra (11 Ago 2018 às 20:12)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1639912346131928&id=100003395346256

A prevencao e tao forte, que ate areas protegidas estao cheias de lixo


----------



## rokleon (11 Ago 2018 às 20:53)

Post d'Os Truques da Imprensa Portuguesa:



> Todos nós olhamos com perplexidade para algumas bizarrias que nos chegam do outro lado do Atlântico. Fox News, Breitbart, Alex Jones… uma realidade que parece demasiado distante da nossa realidade individual, mas que pode estar a instalar-se, lentamente, no nosso sistema político e mediático, como este excerto do comentário de Susana Garcia sobre o incêndio de Monchique, no programa SOS24 da TVI24, vem demonstrar. São idênticas as fórmulas e os mecanismos retóricos subjacentes:
> 
> 1. as emoções/crenças sobrepõem-se aos factos;
> 2. é preservado um nível mínimo de verdade, respeitando a máxima de António Aleixo “P’ra mentira ser segura e atingir profundidade, tem de trazer à mistura qualquer coisa de verdade.”;
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2018 às 20:57)

http://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2018/08/serra-de-tavira-e-alcoutim-reforcada.html


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Ago 2018 às 15:04)

Zona sempre  potencialmente perigosa, daquelas bolsas que não arderam o ano passado! Pegou bem!
Ataque inicial fortíssimo com apenas 50 minutos de incêndio 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo H (12 Ago 2018 às 15:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Zona sempre  potencialmente perigosa, daquelas bolsas que não arderam o ano passado! Pegou bem!
> Ataque inicial fortíssimo com apenas 50 minutos de incêndio
> 
> 
> ...


Zona perigosíssimo, conheço bem: Pinheiro, eucalipto, mato denso, encostas íngremes e caminhos rurais com poucas estradas. A ver se o vento acalma, porque se entra no concelho de oleiros, temos incêndio para 3 ou 4 dias.


----------



## Paulo H (12 Ago 2018 às 15:28)

Por enquanto o vento vem de noroeste, pode ser que..


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2018 às 15:31)

Já com 220 operacionais e 9 meios aéreos. Ataque muito rápido mesmo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Ago 2018 às 15:35)

Paulo H disse:


> Zona perigosíssimo, conheço bem: Pinheiro, eucalipto, mato denso, encostas íngremes e caminhos rurais com poucas estradas. A ver se o vento acalma, porque se entra no concelho de oleiros, temos incêndio para 3 ou 4 dias.


Para a semana vou estar pelo Estreito, nomeadamente em São Torcato! Conheço bem a zona! Outro barril de pólvora  Mas vento de Noroeste é bom, está a empurrar para as zonas ardidas Tens visualização para o mesmo?

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo H (12 Ago 2018 às 15:39)

Não sei se conseguem mobilizar mais de 500 operacionais, ainda estão muitos meios nos rescaldo de monchique..


----------



## Paulo H (12 Ago 2018 às 15:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Para a semana vou estar pelo Estreito, nomeadamente em São Torcato! Conheço bem a zona! Outro barril de pólvora  Mas vento de Noroeste é bom, está a empurrar para as zonas ardidas Tens visualização para o mesmo?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Pois é esse o meu raciocínio.. Ainda tenho terras numa aldeia a 7km de oleiros.


----------



## vagas (12 Ago 2018 às 15:41)

Sertã
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo H (12 Ago 2018 às 15:42)

Paulo H disse:


> Pois é esse o meu raciocínio.. Ainda tenho terras numa aldeia a 7km de oleiros.


Estou em cbranco, apenas visualize a coluna de fumo, de norte para sul, dobrada pela ação do vento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Ago 2018 às 15:44)

Paulo H disse:


> Pois é esse o meu raciocínio.. Ainda tenho terras numa aldeia a 7km de oleiros.


Vamos esperar que este ataque musculado surta efeito!Pensamento positivo 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo H (12 Ago 2018 às 15:44)

vagas disse:


> Sertã
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esse é o incêndio principal ou uma projeção? Ou então será na hora inicial..


----------



## Paulo H (12 Ago 2018 às 15:45)

http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/radi...ueiredo-incendio-consome-povoamento-florestal


----------



## vagas (12 Ago 2018 às 15:46)

Paulo H disse:


> Esse é o incêndio principal ou uma projeção? Ou então será na hora inicial..


 30m atrás

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo H (12 Ago 2018 às 15:50)

vagas disse:


> 30m atrás
> 
> Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado. Assim à 1a vista, não parece muito grave, mas o risco potencial está lá todo. Ainda na semana passada houve outro aí perto, na fonte fria, relvas..


----------



## vagas (12 Ago 2018 às 15:52)

Segundo comunicação de quem está no TO o combate a evoluir favoravelmente 

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo H (12 Ago 2018 às 16:01)

vagas disse:


> 30m atrás
> 
> Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado. Assim à 1a vista, não parece muito grave, mas o risco potencial está lá todo. Ainda na semana passada houve outro aí perto, na fonte fria, relvas.. Daqui em cbranco, praticamente já não se vê o fumo, está a correr bem!


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Ago 2018 às 16:34)

Observo já a partir daqui uma coluna de fumo de uma dimensão já considerável do incendio de Castelo Branco, isto a cerca de 150 km de distancia.


----------



## huguh (12 Ago 2018 às 16:54)

251 bombeiros e 9 meios aereos na Sertã

muito cheiro a queimado por estes lados tambem mas nao parecem haver fogos ativos já


----------



## vagas (12 Ago 2018 às 17:35)

huguh disse:


> 251 bombeiros e 9 meios aereos na Sertã
> 
> muito cheiro a queimado por estes lados tambem mas nao parecem haver fogos ativos já


Segundo sei a coisa já se descontrolou e existe o risco de passar para o concelho vizinho. 

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2018 às 17:50)

vagas disse:


> Segundo sei a coisa já se descontrolou e existe o risco de passar para o concelho vizinho.
> 
> Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


Entretanto foi dominado.


----------



## vagas (12 Ago 2018 às 17:51)

SpiderVV disse:


> Entretanto foi dominado.


Não entendo já nada deste IF grif de Santarém acionada para esse TO

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2018 às 18:28)

*Incêndios. Fogo na Sertã está dominado e não ameaçou povoações*
12 ago 2018 15:21

O incêndio florestal que deflagrou às 14:10 de hoje no concelho da Sertã, distrito de Castelo Branco, está dominado e não ameaçou povoações, segundo o presidente do município e a Proteção Civil.
... https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...ombeiros-combatem-incendio-florestal-na-serta


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2018 às 19:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2018 às 21:03)




----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Ago 2018 às 21:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2018 às 08:02)




----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2018 às 12:42)

*"Foi a ganância e nada mais que a ganância que deu cabo da nossa serra"*
Nos montes mais escondidos do Algarve há pastores, lenhadores e destiladores de medronho que viram a serra de Monchique ser destruída ao longo de 15 anos. O pior incêndio de 2018 não foi surpresa para ninguém







Foi José Casimiro Duarte quem fez soar o alarme. Andava com os gados ao pasto quando viu o primeiro núcleo de chamas eclodir mesmo em frente ao lugar das Taipas, nos terrenos que hoje constituem um eucaliptal chamado Perna da Negra. Era sexta-feira, 3 de agosto, e o homem rumava a casa com 32 cabras para o almoço.

Ali não havia rede de telemóvel, por isso correu para o alto do barranco para ligar aos bombeiros. A chamada passou, às 13.32 eram acionados os meios de combate para um incêndio que acabaria por se tornar o pior deste ano em Portugal. Sete dias de fogo deram conta de 27 mil hectares de terreno na serra de Monchique. Quase três Lisboas.

Nas cumeadas a floresta está mais organizada, mas no vale, precisamente o lugar mais perigoso para o fogo, chegam a ver-se 1500 árvores por hectare, quando a gestão eficiente aconselharia metade. "Com o tempo quente, com os níveis de humidade baixos e com esta densidade de arvoredo estavam aqui reunidas as condições para uma tempestade perfeita. Foi o que aconteceu."

https://www.dn.pt/edicao-do-dia/12-...sa-serra-9709167.html?target=conteudo_fechado


----------



## AJB (13 Ago 2018 às 14:08)

https://observador.pt/opiniao/eucaliptos-florestas-e-fogos-os-mitos-e-os-factos/

Cai mais um mito ou ainda não??


----------



## joralentejano (13 Ago 2018 às 14:14)

*A noite em que os castanheiros ajudaram os bombeiros em Marvão*
A ciência já tinha admitido a hipótese de Portugal poder usar "árvores bombeiras" contra a propagação de incêndios. Coube a Marvão passar da teoria à prática






Foram uma ajuda preciosa. Durante o fogo que a 5 de agosto consumiu a encosta em torno da fortificação medieval de Marvão, os bombeiros utilizaram ramos e galhos de castanheiros, cortados com recurso a motosserras, para ajudarem a conter as chamas e abrir passagem aos veículos de combate às chamas. E resultou. "Custam mais a arder", refere o especialista do Centro de Investigação e de Tecnologias Agroambientais e Biológicas, Paulo Fernandes, também docente da Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro. Com essa medida, os operacionais puderam ganhar terreno sobre o incêndio, facilitando o ataque.

O cansaço está estampado no rosto de Sandra Paz. É a presidente da junta de Marvão. Há ano e meio interrompeu o voluntariado nos bombeiros da terra, mas não hesitou em se entregar à luta contra as chamas no apoio aos operacionais. "Como dizemos cá no cantinho, a Nossa Senhora da Estrela esteve ali", diz, levada pela fé. Viu como as chamas foram perdendo intensidade lá no alto do penhasco, contra as muralhas da fortificação. Na parte mais baixa da encosta o fogo encontrou os castanheiros pela frente.

*Foram uns grandes aliados dos bombeiros", testemunha a autarca, apelando já aos donos dos terrenos consumidos pelas chamas para que aproveitem a reflorestação e "plantem mais castanheiros" *e revelando-se ainda emocionada com a união do povo, depois do susto que assaltou a vila medieval, envolvendo-a numa nuvem de fumo.
Fonte: DN


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2018 às 15:54)

*Água de Monchique esgotada e fábrica fechada há 10 dias*

A fábrica da Água de Monchique está fechada há 10 dias e só reabre depois de concluídos todos os trabalhos de limpeza. A administração da empresa garante que o incêndio não teve qualquer impacto na qualidade da água que chega aos consumidores, mas vai deixar um rombo nas contas de empresa. A paragem da fábrica custa à Água de Monchique cerca de 60 mil euros por dia.

https://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/economi...nchique-esgotada-e-fabrica-fechada-ha-10-dias


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2018 às 16:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2018 às 16:11)




----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2018 às 16:16)

E é assim que se forma um barril de pólvora...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2018 às 16:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2018 às 17:02)




----------



## robinetinidol (13 Ago 2018 às 18:16)

Áreas ardidas em Portugal até agora:

Monchique - 27 600 ha
Alcanede, Prado - 180 - 300 ha *
Santarém, Quinta do Brinçal - 120 - 200 ha*
Benavente , Samora Correia - 100 - 450 ha * 
Pinhal Novo, Setúbal - 153 ha 
Agrochão, Chaves - 150 - 200 ha *
Marvão, castelo - 116 ha
Sertã - 30 - 50 ha *
Crato - 150 - 200 ha


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2018 às 19:36)

> O ano de 2018 apresenta, até ao dia 31 de julho, o 3.º valor mais reduzido em número de ocorrências e o valor mais reduzido de área ardida, desde 2008


  http://www2.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/dfci/Resource/doc/rel/2018/3-RIR.pdf

Por outras palavras, e também tendo em conta o que aconteceu em Monchique, penso que se calhar é muito cedo para parabenizar (de forma exagerada) o dispositivo implementado. Ao contrário do ano passado, as condições ambientais foram (excecionalmente?) favoráveis este ano.

Paralelamente, há que indagar: Para onde foram os terroristas todos já que em Espanha o número de ocorrência também está bastante baixo. Se calhar foram para a Suécia atear os fogos indígenas ou a chuva da primavera teve efeitos secundários ainda desconhecidos


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2018 às 20:07)




----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2018 às 22:20)

"O incêndio começou a arder no dia 3 de agosto. Hoje os primeiros rebentos da recuperação são visíveis! Obrigado Patricia pelas fotos."


----------



## mecre90 (13 Ago 2018 às 23:31)

AJB disse:


> https://observador.pt/opiniao/eucaliptos-florestas-e-fogos-os-mitos-e-os-factos/
> 
> Cai mais um mito ou ainda não??


Da minha parte nao cai mito nenhum, embora me suscite a duvida se o autor do artigo (que li por completo) está a ser intelectualmente desonesto ou convenientemente hipócrita.
Acredito na veracidade dos números apresentados, mas nao concordo com as conclusões/interpretações deles obtidas.
Pessoalmente tenho já presenciado demasiados incêndios florestais e existem diversas razões para que por exemplo os matagais ou as florestas de outras folhosas tenham números próximos dos eucaliptos, e nenhuma delas tem a ver com a propensão ao fogo ser a mesma.
 Primeiro que tudo, por norma os matagais localizam-se em zonas maioritáriamente inacessíveis, nao colocam pessoas ou bens em perigo, e como são de combustão lenta, inúmeras vezes o seu combate nao é prioritário quando o incêndio tem outras frentes mais perigosas. Exemplos: quantas vezes os bombeiros nao deixam os matos das serras e parques naturais arderem até que a frente se extinga ou chegue a um ponto acessível para o combate?
Além disso, quem vê os fogos no local, em vez de depois analisar estatísticas numa secretaria, sabe, como eu já vi tantas vezes, que tanto bombeiros, como a população e proprietários, atacam os incêndios exactamente no que tem valor econômico, ninguém exceptuando os bombeiros, apaga fogos em matagais, quando ao lado está um eucaliptal a arder. 
O senhor se queria dizer que no fim de contas arde tanto mato como eucaliptal, podia fazê-lo, agora vir dizer que mato e outras folhosas endémicas têm a mesma propensão para o fogo, isso é mentira.

A progressão do fogo em matagais e folhosas endémicas é muito menor do que em eucaliptais ou pinhais. Mesmo que os eucaliptais estejam limpos, como já vi muitas vezes, se o fogo pega nas copas tocado a vento, ou numa vertente inclinada, a sua progressão é assustadora, e compará-la com as mesmas condições mas nós nos referidos matagais ou povoamento de folhosas endémicas é o mesmo que dizer que o Herman Jose e o Cristiano Ronaldo correm a velocidades semelhantes...

Portanto, repito, para mim nao é mito, mas sim um facto e mantem-se, por muito contorcionismo que alguns façam para defender o indefensável...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Ago 2018 às 12:07)




----------



## bandevelugo (14 Ago 2018 às 15:24)

Para todos aqueles meteopt-nautas que se sintam inibidos de emitir opiniões sobre a culpa dos incêndios em 2018, seja porque pensam que não têm a formação adequada, seja porque vivem e trabalham em zonas urbanas e desconhecem a realidade das propriedades florestais, aqui deixo um documento de apoio, que se pode revelar de grande utilidade para os tempos que se seguem (não é de minha autoria, foi apanhado no facebook).


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Ago 2018 às 16:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Ago 2018 às 19:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Ago 2018 às 21:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Ago 2018 às 22:04)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Ago 2018 às 13:20)

Destesto qualquer incêndio, mas IF iniciados com ignicões a esta hora da madrugada , deixam.me mesmo  Próximos dias/semana podem ser muitos complicados As previsões não são nada animadoras 








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2018 às 13:28)

Parece que foi reacendimento, teria ficado dominado pelas 10h, voltou a ficar em curso ao meio-dia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2018 às 14:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2018 às 17:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2018 às 18:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2018 às 21:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2018 às 08:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2018 às 15:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2018 às 16:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2018 às 16:02)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Ago 2018 às 16:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2018 às 18:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2018 às 20:01)




----------



## robinetinidol (16 Ago 2018 às 22:33)

cheira bastante a queimado em Fátima... muito vento.


----------



## dvieira (16 Ago 2018 às 22:39)

Sim também me cheira muito a queimado. Possivelmente do incêndio Cortes/ Pousos. Na maneira como está o vento o cheiro vem cá parar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2018 às 22:50)

dvieira disse:


> Sim também me cheira muito a queimado. Possivelmente do incêndio Cortes/ Pousos. Na maneira como está o vento o cheiro vem cá parar.


Já está em resolução. Hoje já é o segundo...


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2018 às 09:30)

Atenção aos próximos dias! 

A partir de amanha esperam-se dias com tendência a tornarem-se complicados, qualquer incêndio que escape ao ataque inicial poderá tornar-se complexo e de difícil resolução.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2018 às 09:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2018 às 10:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2018 às 12:15)




----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Ago 2018 às 14:25)

E mesmo em época crítica dos incendios, existe muita gente que continua a usar o disco de corte nas roçadoras.
Eu tenho trabalhado praticamente todos os dias, com a minha roçadora, com a cabeça de fio de nylon, nas horas mais frescas do dia, se bem que preferia usar o disco também, pois faz melhor serviço, e com menos esforço, mas prefiro sempre não arriscar.
Muitas pessoas acreditam sempre que isso só acontece aos outros, mas a verdade é que basta o disco tocar na terra para fazer faísca, nem precisa sequer de tocar em pedras.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2018 às 16:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2018 às 18:04)




----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2018 às 18:19)

Pela 1ª vez recebi agora, a msg da ANPC para o alerta de risco extremo de incendio para Vila Real/Guarda/Viseu e Bragança


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Ago 2018 às 19:04)

Freixo de Espada à Cinta e Viana do Castelo com IF muito complicados, sendo que já se nota no satelite. Devem ser "fulminantes", isto é, com comportamento inicial muito agressivo. 9 MA só nesses dois.


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Ago 2018 às 19:05)

https://www.publico.pt/2018/08/17/s...fications&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=1841334


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2018 às 20:47)

robinetinidol disse:


> Freixo de Espada à Cinta e Viana do Castelo com IF muito complicados, sendo que já se nota no satelite. Devem ser "fulminantes", isto é, com comportamento inicial muito agressivo. 9 MA só nesses dois.


São incêndios em zonas de serra, que devem ter acessos dificeis. A juntar-se a estes dois, existe outro em Ponte da Barca com cerca de 50 opr.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2018 às 20:59)

robinetinidol disse:


> Freixo de Espada à Cinta e Viana do Castelo com IF muito complicados, sendo que já se nota no satelite. Devem ser "fulminantes", isto é, com comportamento inicial muito agressivo. 9 MA só nesses dois.


O de Viana do Castelo já está em resolução. O de Freixo continua em curso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2018 às 21:03)




----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Ago 2018 às 21:11)

"E o Parque Natural do Litoral Norte ficou mais pobre...
Prejuízos ambientais e 100 metros do passadiço que arderam!
Com certeza que quem fez isto, por negligência ou por maldade, deve ter ficado triste com a eficiência dos nossos Bombeiros de Fão e de Esposende, apesar de tudo...
Mas isto é um aviso e muito sério porque há zonas do Parque Natural, nomeadamente em Fão, tal com este passadiço, que são barris de pólvora à espera de um fósforo, e desconfio que os nossos Soldados da Paz nesses sítios sejam tão eficientes e tão rápidos a resolver como hoje o foram...
Não consigo ver em alguns desses sítios onde andou a tão falada limpeza, nem bem nem mal feita.
Espero que não aconteça nunca, mas...
Desejo também, que todas as entidades, Autarquia (Câmara e Junta) e Parque Natural, saibam em conjunto encontrar uma solução rápida para resolver o problema do passadiço que hoje ardeu. Porque aquele buraco agora aberto pode resultar em invasões que não serão nada positivas.
Agradeço a cedência destas fotos ao seu autor Belmiro Viana, Guarda da Natureza."

Texto e fotos retirados do facebook.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2018 às 21:12)

Os dois maiores de Viana continuam em curso, não estão em resolução.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2018 às 21:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Os dois maiores de Viana continuam em curso, não estão em resolução.


O de Freixo já está em resolução https://fogos.pt/fogo/2018040024500


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Ago 2018 às 21:33)

Aproximam.se dias difíceis, as previsões não são tão agressivas como no início de Agosto, mas o combustível neste momento já está bem mais disponível para arder, e a duração do tempo quente deverá ser superior! O índice de FWI para os próximos dias até assusta!









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Ago 2018 às 21:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O de Freixo já está em resolução https://fogos.pt/fogo/2018040024500


Esse nao é em Viana do Castelo Luís, era em Bragança 

Estes incêndios dos Gerês, são sempre muito complicados por causa da orografia do terreno! Podemos ter incêndios para dias, se a previsão de vento forte para as próximas horas se vier a concretizar

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2018 às 21:38)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Esse nao é em Viana do Castelo Luís, era em Bragança
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Sim eu sei... LOL o outro quando vi apareceu-me em resolução, não sei o que se passou.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2018 às 21:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2018 às 22:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2018 às 23:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Ago 2018 às 00:02)




----------



## AJB (18 Ago 2018 às 00:20)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aproximam.se dias difíceis, as previsões não são tão agressivas como no início de Agosto, mas o combustível neste momento já está bem mais disponível para arder, e a duração do tempo quente deverá ser superior! O índice de FWI para os próximos dias até assusta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nao sao tao agressivas?! Sao muito piores


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2018 às 00:58)

Penso que ele queria dizer as previsões de temperatura, e não do risco de incêndio/combustível no solo/índices de seca, etc.


----------



## AJB (18 Ago 2018 às 01:12)

SpiderVV disse:


> Penso que ele queria dizer as previsões de temperatura, e não do risco de incêndio/combustível no solo/índices de seca, etc.


A temperatura é o menos importante...
Mas nao fui bem claro...o que queria dizer é que sera incomparavelmente pior para o entre minho e mondego


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Ago 2018 às 08:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Ago 2018 às 08:14)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Ago 2018 às 11:51)

AJB disse:


> Nao sao tao agressivas?! Sao muito piores


Queria alertar para isso mesmo, talvez não me tenha expressado bem,então! Neste momento é óbvio que existem condições muitos mais favoráveis à  ocorrência de grandes IF do que tinhamos no início do mês! Basta ver o índice Forest Fire Wheather Sytem (FWI) para os próximos dias, tal como tinha referido! O @SpiderVV  interpretou bem o que eu queria dizer


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Ago 2018 às 18:04)

Incendio em Vila Real, Alijó, Vila Verde - Alijo, já em conclusão, conta ainda com 76 operacionais, 22 veiculos e 2 meios aéreos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 00:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 10:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 10:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 10:50)




----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2018 às 13:08)

Parece ter havido reativação em Ponte da Barca.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Ago 2018 às 13:09)

Informação  na zona dos passadiços do Paiva  alguém tem?

Incêndio em alvarenga..


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Ago 2018 às 15:13)

Loulé e Alqueidão da Serra a inspirar muitos cuidados... heli já passou por Fátima.
o do Alqueidão está em pleno PNSAC, zona muito dificil, acessos dificeis, muito mato, reduzido historico de incendios..


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 15:15)

robinetinidol disse:


> Loulé e Alqueidão da Serra a inspirar muitos cuidados... heli já passou por Fátima.
> o do Alqueidão está em pleno PNSAC, zona muito dificil, acessos dificeis, muito mato, reduzido historico de incendios..


Ainda não vejo o de Alqueidão da Serra daqui... estou relativamente perto...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 15:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ainda não vejo o de Alqueidão da Serra daqui... estou relativamente perto...


Já está em conclusão!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 16:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 16:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 16:08)

*Incêndios: Mais de 70 homens e três meios aéreos combatem fogo no distrito de Braga*
19 ago 2018 15:44

Este artigo é sobre Braga. Veja mais na secção Local.
Um incêndio que deflagrou ao início da tarde de hoje no distrito de Braga está a ser combatido por 77 homens, auxiliados por 19 veículos terrestres e três meios aéreos, de acordo com a proteção civil.

Na sua página na Internet, a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) informa que este fogo começou pelas 13:17, na localidade de S. Martinho, freguesia de Celeiró, Aveleda e Vimieiro.

Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Braga disse à Lusa que “o incêndio tem duas frentes ativas” e que “uma delas está a evoluir favoravelmente”.

Ainda no distrito de Braga, mas já em fase de conclusão, um outro incêndio continua a imobilizar dez homens e duas viaturas.

A nível nacional, segundo a ANPC, estão a ocorrer 13 incêndios, mas apenas três (Porto, Faro e Braga) estão ativos, os restantes já se encontram em fase de conclusão.

No combate às chamas estão um total de 331 homens, 86 viaturas terrestres e sete meios aéreos.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...ios-aereos-combatem-fogo-no-distrito-de-braga


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 16:36)

* *


----------



## Zorros (19 Ago 2018 às 16:39)

Reativação do incêndio no Lindoso!
2 frentes ativas. Ocorrência importante no site prociv.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2018 às 16:40)

Confirmada a reativação em Ponte da Barca.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 17:01)




----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Ago 2018 às 17:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 17:38)




----------



## kikofra (19 Ago 2018 às 17:57)

Onde anda a arder? Alguma coisa para tomar, macao e afins? Esta negro para esse lado. No lapedo cheirava a fumo, pensei que fosse de Monte real, mas ve-se fumo para o lado oposto


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 18:14)

kikofra disse:


> Onde anda a arder? Alguma coisa para tomar, macao e afins? Esta negro para esse lado. No lapedo cheirava a fumo, pensei que fosse de Monte real, mas ve-se fumo para o lado oposto


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 18:29)

*Fogo em Braga dominado em 90% e Amarante preocupa Proteção Civil*
19 ago 2018 18:10

Este artigo é sobre Braga e Porto. Veja mais na secção Local.
O incêndio que lavra no distrito de Braga está dominado em 90% e um outro no concelho de Amarante, iniciado há cerca de trinta minutos, “está a levantar alguma preocupação”, disse um responsável da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil.

Alexandre Penha, adjunto de operações nacional da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC), em declarações à agência Lusa, afirmou que estão a ser ativados os meios para o combate às chamas que lavraram em mato em Freixo de Baixo e Freixo de Cima, na freguesia de Gatão, no concelho de Amarante, no distrito do Porto.

Segundo a mesma fonte, no combate ao fogo estão empenhados 54 efetivos, apoiados por onze viaturas e três meios aéreos.

Em Braga, segundo informação do comando local, 90% do incêndio está dominado, disse Alexandre Penha.

As chamas no distrito de Braga, que lavram em ambiente de mato, em São Martinho, estão a ser combatidas por 92 efetivos apoiados por 25 viaturas e três meios aéreos.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...nado-em-90-e-amarante-preocupa-protecao-civil


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2018 às 18:33)

Braga já esteve dado como dominado, no entanto está em curso de novo. Ponte de Barca desce para uma frente.


----------



## jonas (19 Ago 2018 às 19:16)

Incêndio em Albergaria com mais de 100opr e 4MA.
Zona muito perigosa, é um grande eucaliptal.


----------



## vitamos (19 Ago 2018 às 19:18)

jonas disse:


> Incêndio em Albergaria com mais de 100opr e 4MA.
> Zona muito perigosa, é um grande eucaliptal.


Esse incêndio está muito feio... Há muito que não via uma coluna de fumo com tão mau aspeto.

EDIT: a coluna de fumo está mais baixa que há 15min. Pode ser bom sinal.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Ago 2018 às 19:27)

Pequeno incêndio visto de minha casa, por trás do IKEA.

29 operacionais e 9 meios terrestres.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 19:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 20:07)




----------



## weatherbox (19 Ago 2018 às 20:07)

As coisas estão a correr bem até agora com condições atmosféricas dificeis, não há que duvidar

Qual acham que é a razão?

A) Biomassa ainda com alguma humidade
B) Governo bastante empenhado em recursos quer na prevenção quer combate
C) Jaime Marta Soares está a dedicar-se aos incêndios no Sporting e esqueceu-se dos outros
D) Os "terroristas" estão no disposivo de combate que este ano foi devidamente mimado em recursos e dinheiro


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Ago 2018 às 20:14)

cheira muito a queimado em Fatima


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Ago 2018 às 20:16)

weatherbox disse:


> As coisas estão a correr bem até agora com condições atmosféricas dificeis, não há que duvidar
> 
> Qual acham que é a razão?
> 
> ...


resposta simples: poucas ignições e ignições em locais de não muito difícil combate, no geral..


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 20:19)

robinetinidol disse:


> cheira muito a queimado em Fatima


Talvez seja do incêndio de Ourém, Caxarias...


----------



## dvieira (19 Ago 2018 às 20:31)

Estrada da Batalha (Fátima) já em resolução devia de ser deste


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 20:32)

dvieira disse:


> Estrada da Batalha (Fátima) já em resolução devia de ser deste


Estrada da Batalha? Em que povoação? É onde eu vivo...


----------



## dvieira (19 Ago 2018 às 20:36)

Não sei em que zona. Apenas vi no site da protecção civil


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 20:39)

dvieira disse:


> Não sei em que zona. Apenas vi no site da protecção civil


Não deve ter sido grande que aqui não apareceu fumo algum...


----------



## dvieira (19 Ago 2018 às 20:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não deve ter sido grande que aqui não apareceu fumo algum...


Sim deve ter tido rápida intervenção. Duração apenas de 5/ 10 minutos.


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Ago 2018 às 20:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estrada da Batalha? Em que povoação? É onde eu vivo...


como pertence a Santarém, só poderá ser na zona amilcareis - pensao floresta... depois já é leiria... no prociv indicam a chama no centro da cidade, nao pode ser


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 20:47)

robinetinidol disse:


> como pertence a Santarém, só poderá ser na zona amilcareis - pensao floresta... depois já é leiria... no prociv indicam a chama no centro da cidade, nao pode ser


Pois como já é bem perto de Fátima é natural que não tenha dado conta...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Ago 2018 às 20:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pequeno incêndio visto de minha casa, por trás do IKEA.
> 
> 29 operacionais e 9 meios terrestres.



2h depois ainda está activo. Declive acentuado, acessos difíceis e muito lixo no terreno a dificultar o combate. Penso que chegou a arder uma habitação/barraca.


----------



## dvieira (19 Ago 2018 às 20:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois como já é bem perto de Fátima é natural que não tenha dado conta...


Segundo o facebook dos bombeiros de Fátima foi junto á Lubrifátima.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 21:01)

dvieira disse:


> Segundo o facebook dos bombeiros de Fátima foi junto á Lubrifátima.


Ainda bem que apagaram rápido porque há lá muito eucalipto....


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 21:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 21:03)




----------



## weatherbox (19 Ago 2018 às 21:04)

robinetinidol disse:


> resposta simples: poucas ignições e ignições em locais de não muito difícil combate, no geral..



Não é uma resposta simples a sua, renovo então as perguntas

Porque há menos ignições e incêndios descontrolados ?

A) Biomassa ainda com alguma humidade
B) Governo bastante empenhado em recursos quer na prevenção quer combate
C) Jaime Marta Soares está a dedicar-se aos incêndios no Sporting e esqueceu-se dos outros
D) Os "terroristas" estão no disposivo de combate que este ano foi devidamente mimado em recursos e dinheiro
E) Sorte com os locais das ignições


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 21:08)

weatherbox disse:


> Não é uma resposta simples a sua, renovo então as perguntas
> 
> Porque há menos ignições e incêndios descontrolados ?
> 
> ...


Até parece que torcem para que corra tudo mal...


----------



## huguh (19 Ago 2018 às 21:16)

*Luxemburgo: Camião de bombeiros oferecido a Portugal envolto em polémica*





Um camião de bombeiros oferecido pela Embaixada do Luxemburgo em Portugal já chegou à corporacao de Coimbra.





A polémica instalou-se porque nem o embaixador nem representantes da Embaixada estiveram presentes na cerimónia de rececão do novo veículo de combate às chamas porque Henriques Fernandes, responsavel da corporacao se recusou a receber a delegacao nem nunca chegou a disponibilizar-se a receber a viatura.

Alëm disso, um grupo de voluntarios teve de angariar cerca de 2000 euros para o transporte do camião do Luxemburgo para Coimbra.

Em comunicado os bombeiros de Coimbra mostram-se “satisfeitos e expressam o seu agradecimento”.

http://jornaldoluxemburgo.com/2018/...ros-oferecido-a-portugal-envolto-em-polemica/


----------



## weatherbox (19 Ago 2018 às 21:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Até parece que torcem para que corra tudo mal...


Não entendi, é para introduzir mais uma opção nas perguntas ? Opção F então.

Porque há menos ignições e incêndios descontrolados ?

A) Biomassa ainda com alguma humidade
B) Governo bastante empenhado em recursos quer na prevenção quer combate
C) Jaime Marta Soares está a dedicar-se aos incêndios no Sporting e esqueceu-se dos outros
D) Os "terroristas" estão no disposivo de combate que este ano foi devidamente mimado em recursos e dinheiro
E) Sorte com os locais das ignições
F) Porque há pessoas que torcem para que tudo corra mal


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Ago 2018 às 22:05)




----------



## kikofra (19 Ago 2018 às 23:15)

Incrivel Como todos os dias comeca a pegar nos mesmos sitios, mais uma vez pousos a comecar a arder


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 12:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 12:06)




----------



## AJB (20 Ago 2018 às 13:15)

É muito interessante tentarmos perceber o porquê do numero reduzido de ocorrências, bem como do pequeno numero de grandes incêndios.
Um ataque inicial mais rápido? Não me parece, uma vez que o tempo de despacho dos meios é exactamente o mesmo de outros anos!
Melhor formação? Não me parece uma vez que em Monchique notou se claramente que os erros do passado se mantém (grande parte vá...)
A meu ver ha aqui alguns pontos importantes a reter: 

historicamente, depois de um ano catastrófico não se segue um outro igual (2003/2005 por exemplo);
Um outro ponto importante é o Inverno e Primavera muito húmidos o que atrasou o tempo de entrada em stress hídrico das plantas;
os Distritos (especialmente o do Porto) que mais ocorrências tem, este ano estão a dar um fraco contributo. No caso concreto (o Porto), normalmente tem um ano mau de 3 em 3 anos;
grande parte do centro foi devastado o ano passado por incêndios, logo este ano não há disponibilidade
Podemos sempre acreditar que o dispositivo esta muito melhor e a população e que os terroristas foram presos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 13:39)

O ataque inicial é mais rápido e musculado, só não vê isso quem não quer!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Ago 2018 às 13:53)

Bom, eu não tenho dúvida que há sempre gente (e não será pouca), todos os anos, a torcer para que corra mal. Não digo no fórum, digo out there. Todos quantos tenham algo a ganhar quando as coisas correm mal.


----------



## vitamos (20 Ago 2018 às 14:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O ataque inicial é mais rápido e musculado, só não vê isso quem não quer!


Há anos que acompanho a problemática e o combate inicial está tão bom como SEMPRE esteve em muitos anos (quanto muito a prevenção e vigilância, algo que não tem nada a ver está de facto bem melhor). Acho de facto que cada um gosta de ver aquilo que quer ver.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 14:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 14:06)

vitamos disse:


> Há anos que acompanho a problemática e o combate inicial está tão bom como SEMPRE esteve em muitos anos (quanto muito a prevenção e vigilância, algo que não tem nada a ver está de facto bem melhor). Acho de facto que cada um gosta de ver aquilo que quer ver.


Não é o que eu vejo aqui na minha zona! Primeiro dava-mos conta do incêndio e só depois apareciam os bombeiros. Agora nem dou conta, só sei que existiram porque aparecem no fogos.pt


----------



## vitamos (20 Ago 2018 às 14:11)

Basta olhar para a história. Vejam este tópico e vejam os elogios feitos a ataques iniciais. E vejam também quando eles falharam. Verifiquem igualmente o número de ignições simultâneas quando estes falharam. Insistir em comparar situações incomparáveis não é sério. E ainda bem que este ano está a ser bem diferente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 14:16)

vitamos disse:


> Há anos que acompanho a problemática e o combate inicial está tão bom como SEMPRE esteve em muitos anos (quanto muito a prevenção e vigilância, algo que não tem nada a ver está de facto bem melhor). Acho de facto que cada um gosta de ver aquilo que quer ver.


Não é o que eu vejo aqui na minha zona! Primeiro dava-mos conta do incêndio e só depois apareciam os bombeiros. Agora nem dou conta, só sei que existiram porque aparecem no fogos.pt


vitamos disse:


> Basta olhar para a história. Vejam este tópico e vejam os elogios feitos a ataques iniciais. E vejam também quando eles falharam. Verifiquem igualmente o número de ignições simultâneas quando estes falharam. Insistir em comparar situações incomparáveis não é sério. E ainda bem que este ano está a ser bem diferente.


O que não é sério é dizer que se corre bem é obra do acaso, ou porque como ardeu muito no ano passado este ano não ia arder. Então podia não se ter feito rigorosamente nada que tudo iria correr bem... haja paciência!


----------



## vitamos (20 Ago 2018 às 14:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não é o que eu vejo aqui na minha zona! Primeiro dava-mos conta do incêndio e só depois apareciam os bombeiros. Agora nem dou conta, só sei que existiram porque aparecem no fogos.pt
> 
> O que não é sério é dizer que se corre bem é obra do acaso, ou porque como ardeu muito no ano passado este ano não ia arder. Então podia não se ter feito rigorosamente nada que tudo iria correr bem... haja paciência!


Onde é que eu disse que foi obra do acaso?
E já agora um pouco mais de calma. Essa tua agressividade quando és contrariado nas tuas ideias cansa um pouco.


----------



## AJB (20 Ago 2018 às 14:45)

2007, 2008, 2014,2015...correu muito muito bem!
Quais as raões?
O ataque inicial foi melhor?
O despacho de meios é exatamente igual ao dos ultimos anos...deteção, triangulação de meios e envio de 3 viaturas das corporações de bbs mais proximas. Para lá disto, ha a eventual equipa de sapadores florestais que esteja e o heli do GIPS!
Aliás @luismeteo3 , permite me esta brincadeira, mas sem quereres estas a fazer uma acérrima critica aos bombeiros (que tanto defendes, naturalmente à luz das tuas convicções)...sabes porque? É que a GRANDE diferença dos outros anos para este é que deixaram de ser bbs (os canarinhos é certo, mas que são todos bbs na mesma e voluntarios antes de serem canarinhos) a fazer ataques iniciais de heli e passaram a ser GIPS 
Não me leves a mal, mas acho que ninguem por aqui quer que corra mal, mas quem anda nisto ha uns anitos sabe que uma andorinha não faz a primavera...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 14:58)

AJB disse:


> 2007, 2008, 2014,2015...correu muito muito bem!
> Quais as raões?
> O ataque inicial foi melhor?
> O despacho de meios é exatamente igual ao dos ultimos anos...deteção, triangulação de meios e envio de 3 viaturas das corporações de bbs mais proximas. Para lá disto, ha a eventual equipa de sapadores florestais que esteja e o heli do GIPS!
> ...


Claro que uma andorinha não faz a Primavera, mas depois do ano passado, e estando-se a fazer um esforço para que as coisas mudem irrita-me que se desvalorize tudo o que se tentou fazer, apesar de ser só o princípio...


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2018 às 15:04)

Como curiosidade...



> In California, almost 95 percent of fires are started by people, and about 7 percent of those are caused by arson, according to Lynne Tolmachoff, the chief of public education at Cal Fire. The rest are mostly fires started by lightning, or other acts of Mother Nature such as wind taking down a power line.



Outra realidade já que lá enfatiza-se mais a _climate change_ e menos os _terrorists_.


----------



## AJB (20 Ago 2018 às 15:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Claro que uma andorinha não faz a Primavera, mas depois do ano passado, e estando-se a fazer um esforço para que as coisas mudem irrita-me que se desvalorize tudo o que se tentou fazer, apesar de ser só o princípio...


Não desvalorizo, mas critico os que (politicos sobretudo) tentam cavalgar uma onda que se deve a meteorologia...numa frase, parece me sinceramente que os resultados deste ano são bastante conjunturais e nada estruturais...
Mas posso estar enganado...o futuro o dirá!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 15:17)

AJB disse:


> Não desvalorizo, mas critico os que (politicos sobretudo) tentam cavalgar uma onda que se deve a meteorologia...numa frase, parece me sinceramente que os resultados deste ano são bastante conjunturais e nada estruturais...
> Mas posso estar enganado...o futuro o dirá!


O que me interessa é que não existam incêndios, mas como isso é impossível que corra o melhor possível!


----------



## bandevelugo (20 Ago 2018 às 15:41)

Orion disse:


> Como curiosidade...
> 
> 
> 
> Outra realidade já que lá enfatiza-se mais a _climate change_ e menos os _terrorists_.



"Climate change"??? O artigo enfatiza sobretudo o papel das populações, que provocam (intencionalmente ou não) os fogos, ou que se colocam no seu caminho, levando ao aumento exponencial das destruições (de vidas e de bens).

Aliás, esta história do "climate change" é, sobretudo, uma excelente desculpa para uso de políticos que não têm coragem para fazer o que devem.

Andassem atrás dos causadores dos fogos (incluindo companhias de transporte de eletricidade, como as focadas neste artigo californiano), para lhes pedir o pagamento dos danos e indemnizações, e toda a gente teria mais cuidado - com o  pagamento de indemnizações de milhões de euros, a ver se as empresas e as pessoas não tinham mais cuidado... mas a culpa é dos eucaliptos e das alterações climáticas...

O que é que começou o incêndio Monchique? Lembro-me algures de se ter dito que poderia ter sido causado por uma linha eléctrica.

Em Portugal alguém se lembra de decisões judiciais em que os causadores dos fogos tivessem sido condenados a pagar os danos e os custos do combate? Um ano depois ainda não há acusações relativas aos incêndios de Pedrógão, nem se percebe bem qual o papel de todos os agentes no que se passou.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 16:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 16:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 17:04)




----------



## robinetinidol (20 Ago 2018 às 19:10)

Avisto de Fatima IF Abiul. Muito feio. Nota se que é dos agressivos. Quase antes do alerta, já se via daqui. Ainda pensei que fosse norte de Ourém. Mas se é tão longe, já está com bastante dimensão.


----------



## robinetinidol (20 Ago 2018 às 19:33)

robinetinidol disse:


> Avisto de Fatima IF Abiul. Muito feio. Nota se que é dos agressivos. Quase antes do alerta, já se via daqui. Ainda pensei que fosse norte de Ourém. Mas se é tão longe, já está com bastante dimensão.


Afinal era bem pertinho de Ourém!! zona do IF Pipa do ano passado


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2018 às 19:36)

Incêndio, em plena Serra do Caldeirão, Ameixial, com 46 operacionais, 9 veículos e 2 meios aéreos. 

Hoje, também, houve um incêndio na zona de Casais na Serra de Monchique, encontra-se em rescaldo. 

@bandevelugo , o incêndio de 2012 em Tavira, também foi provocado por trabalhos na linha, curiosamente, os grandes incêndios, normalmente estão sempre ligados a linhas de média tensão. 

Só, no Algarve foram dizimados 50 mil hectares, devido a incêndios dessa natureza, o de Monchique este ano e o de Tavira em 2012.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 21:09)




----------



## bandevelugo (20 Ago 2018 às 21:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Incêndio, em plena Serra do Caldeirão, Ameixial, com 46 operacionais, 9 veículos e 2 meios aéreos.
> 
> Hoje, também, houve um incêndio na zona de Casais na Serra de Monchique, encontra-se em rescaldo.
> 
> ...



Bem metida essa!

E sabes se houve qualquer inquérito judicial e/ou pagamento de indemnizações? Se fosse na América estavam já com uma dúzia de processos e bons advogados em cima!

As entidades donas das linhas são ricas e - pasme-se - cobram aos consumidores para a prevenção de incêndios - a sério!


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2018 às 21:45)

Começaram agora 2 focos de incendio no concelho de Torres Novas, os dois na freguesia de Pedrógão, e com 12 minutos de intervalo.
1 desse focos é na freguesia dos costume, aliás tem deflagrado 2 a 3 vezes por semana na mesma localidade, isto já desde o inicio deste mes, isto já no parque natural da Serra D'Aire, mas felizmente este já está em resolução.


----------



## weatherbox (20 Ago 2018 às 22:21)

Melhor, igual, assim assim, cada um tem a sua opinião e assim pelo menos parecem não sofrer do "dilema do avençado" o que já é muito bom

Dilema do avençado é que ele não pode efusivamente dizer que as coisas estão muito melhores este ano pois isso seria admitir que o ano passado foi uma desgraça que pode ter contribuido para a perda de  muitas vidas inclusive pode ter implicações em pocessos judiciais atuais e futuros

Sobre as linhas elétricas, inteiramente de acordo, se não estou em erro li que o incêndio que recentemente feriu gravemente vários jovens em Estremoz também teve origem na rede eléctrica durante uma trovoada. Esse incêndio é curioso pois é a antitese de quase tudo, pequena dimensão, em olival e pastos, contudo causou várias vitimas humanas

Os "terroristas" foram uma tese muito útil ao longo de décadas para camuflar a incompetência estatal no ordenamento florestal, prevenção e gestão combustivel, a incompetencia privada nos usos e costumes de risco como queimadas, etc ou como se está agora a perceber melhor, uma rede eletrica deficiente que gera problemas mal esteja um pouco de vento ou caiam uns raios

Na minha opinião pessoal acho que as coisas estão um pouco melhores, a meteorologia e conteudo de água da biomassa explicam maior parte 70% mas penso que há alguma contribuição positiva de acções tomadas este ano, seria injusto não reconhecer esforço feito


----------



## ruijacome (21 Ago 2018 às 00:54)

Boa noite!



AJB disse:


> 2007, 2008, 2014,2015...correu muito muito bem!
> Quais as raões?
> O ataque inicial foi melhor?
> O despacho de meios é exatamente igual ao dos ultimos anos...deteção, triangulação de meios e envio de 3 viaturas das corporações de bbs mais proximas. Para lá disto, ha a eventual equipa de sapadores florestais que esteja e o heli do GIPS!
> ...



Isto é totalmente incorrecto!

OS GIPS apenas efectuam o ataque inicial na sua maioria de helicoptero, o restante ataque inicial é efectuado como sempre foi e sempre será, pelos Bombeiros!!!!

Existem muitos incendios que inicialmente ganham logo uma grande carga térmica e os meios enviados em ataque inicial, são mais e mais musculados do que em qualquer ano que passou!

O Helicoptero de Ataque inicial só fica no local, até 1h30 no máximo depois do inicio do incêndio pois não tem autonomia para mais!

A DON 2018 realmente diz que devem ser despachados os 3 Corpos de Bombeiros mais pertos do local, e o meio aereo de ataque inicial se estiver disponivel, que nem sempre está, veja-se por exemplo o Distrito de Lisboa que tem 1 Helicóptero de ataque inicial, em Mafra, que serve os Distritos de Lisboa, Setubal e Santarém, nem sempre está disponivel para os incêndios no Distrito de Lisboa.

Existem ataques iniciais que chegam a ser despachados 60 operacionais e cerca de 1 dezena de veículos, em pouco menos de 10 minutos, por ordem do Comando Distrital! Nem todas as ocorrências tem meio aéreo disponível para lá ir, por isso dizer que o sucesso deste ano, é devido aos GIPS, só pode ser dito, mesmo por alguém que está fora do sistema e não percebe nada do assunto (e acredita na maquina da marketing da GNR) e olhe que eu estou dentro do assunto e do despacho de meios, ATI, ATA e meios Nacionais portanto sei do que falo e da forma como são feitos os despachos! Em relação aos ataques ampliados, basta ver quem lá fica.. Bombeiros, FEB e Sapadores Florestais.. os restantes, raramente ficam porque já ultrapassaram o horário de trabalho!

Em relação a serem só GIPS a tripular os Helicopteros, foi um erro que alguém cometeu (será que era porque esse alguem era CONAC na altura e tinha vindo do Comando Geral dos GIPS?). Provavelmente para o ano que vem, esse erro será corrigido .

Se os GIPS dizem que a taxa de sucesso deles é de 98%, pois a dos Bombeiros é de 100% porque nunca nenhum incêndio ficou por apagar!


----------



## dahon (21 Ago 2018 às 01:18)

Continuo a achar que a chave para o "sucesso" até agora é o nº baixo de ignições. A partir de certo nº de ignições deixa de existir a possibilidade do ataque inicial "musculado" devido há dispersão de meios, para além disso muito provavelmente existe uma maior probabilidade de ocorrem reacendimentos devido ao rescaldo ineficaz.
Isto para dizer que o dispositivo da ANPC este ano ainda não foi levado ao limite como aconteceu varias vezes no ano passado.


----------



## rokleon (21 Ago 2018 às 08:27)

bandevelugo disse:


> "Climate change"??? O artigo enfatiza sobretudo o papel das populações, que provocam (intencionalmente ou não) os fogos, ou que se colocam no seu caminho, levando ao aumento exponencial das destruições (de vidas e de bens).
> 
> Aliás, esta história do "climate change" é, sobretudo, uma excelente desculpa para uso de políticos que não têm coragem para fazer o que devem.
> 
> ...


Se leres bem, ele referiu que "climate change" é o que se enfatiza nos media dos EUA, mas parece que não é a causa no que toca aos incêndios.


> “They talk about climate change,” said Steve Campora, a Sacramento lawyer who has made a career of suing utility companies on behalf of fire victims. “And climate change makes it more difficult to control the fire. But climate change does not cause ignition.”


da mesma fonte: https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/20/us/california-wildfires-human-causes-arson.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 10:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 10:08)




----------



## AJB (21 Ago 2018 às 10:15)

dahon disse:


> Continuo a achar que a chave para o "sucesso" até agora é o nº baixo de ignições. A partir de certo nº de ignições deixa de existir a possibilidade do ataque inicial "musculado" devido há dispersão de meios, para além disso muito provavelmente existe uma maior probabilidade de ocorrem reacendimentos devido ao rescaldo ineficaz.
> Isto para dizer que o dispositivo da ANPC este ano ainda não foi levado ao limite como aconteceu varias vezes no ano passado.


Mas quando ocorreu o Incendio em Monchique havia um baixissimo numero de ocorrencias...não é o numero de ocorrencias que leva ao colapso do sistema, ou melhor, ao colapso do sistema em termos de área ardida.


----------



## AJB (21 Ago 2018 às 10:17)

ruijacome disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Logo ja te respondo...mas quem me parece fora dp sistema és tu...lê bem, com olhos de ver, o que escrevi!


----------



## ruijacome (21 Ago 2018 às 11:09)

AJB disse:


> Logo ja te respondo...mas quem me parece fora dp sistema és tu...lê bem, com olhos de ver, o que escrevi!



Eu li bem o que escreveste, principalmente a parte de serem os GIPs a fazer o ATI em Helicoptero que essa era a grande diferente, o que é totalmente incorrecto, até porque os GIPS já faziam ATI de helicoptero em metade do pais o ano passado inclusive nas areas que mais arderam!

Ainda neste momento há 1 Alerta de incendio em Torres Novas, com 47 operacionais e 10 veículos e sabes quantos são operacionais dos GIPS? São 5


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 11:21)

*Em atualização Incêndio em cobertura de edifício de cinco andares em Campo de Ourique*
21 ago 2018 11:11

Um incêndio deflagrou hoje na cobertura de um prédio de cinco andares localizado na Rua Ferreira Borges, em Campo de Ourique. Segundo a Proteção Civil estão três veículos no local.
Segundo o site da Proteção Civil, a ocorrência teve registo às 10h24 desta terça-feira, 21 de agosto.

Ao SAPO 24, fonte dos Bombeiros de Campo de Ourique confirmou a existência de um incêndio habitacional em Campo de Ourique, referindo que "as equipas estão ao trabalho, com vários meios no local".
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...edificio-de-cinco-andares-em-campo-de-ourique


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Ago 2018 às 11:38)

ruijacome disse:


> Eu li bem o que escreveste, principalmente a parte de serem os GIPs a fazer o ATI em Helicoptero que essa era a grande diferente, o que é totalmente incorrecto, até porque os GIPS já faziam ATI de helicoptero em metade do pais o ano passado inclusive nas areas que mais arderam!
> 
> Ainda neste momento há 1 Alerta de incendio em Torres Novas, com 47 operacionais e 10 veículos e sabes quantos são operacionais dos GIPS? São 5



Eu por acaso vi esse helicoptero passar próximo de mim, ia a caminho do incendio, creio que é o que está sediado em Pernes, pelo que tenho visto aqui nos incendios do concelho de Torres Novas, tem sido uma grande ajuda, e tem chegado cerca de 10 minutos antes dos bombeiros.


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2018 às 12:12)

weatherbox disse:


> (...)
> 
> Os "terroristas" foram uma tese muito útil ao longo de décadas para camuflar a incompetência estatal no ordenamento florestal, prevenção e gestão combustivel, a incompetencia privada nos usos e costumes de risco como queimadas, etc ou como se está agora a perceber melhor, uma rede eletrica deficiente que gera problemas mal esteja um pouco de vento ou caiam uns raios. (...)



Este paragrafo diz quase tudo!


----------



## vagas (21 Ago 2018 às 12:17)

ruijacome disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GIPS também operam em ataque ampliado , como os elementos da FEB , se me disseres que a maioria trabalha em ATI concordo mas já vi inúmeras vezes eles a trabalhar em ataque ampliado , assim que incêndio entra em resolução eles arrumam o balde e abalam 

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ruijacome (21 Ago 2018 às 12:24)

vagas disse:


> GIPS também operam em ataque ampliado , como os elementos da FEB , se me disseres que a maioria trabalha em ATI concordo mas já vi inúmeras vezes eles a trabalhar em ataque ampliado , assim que incêndio entra em resolução eles arrumam o balde e abalam
> 
> Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk



Sao muito poucas as vezes, e eu nao disse que GIPS nao fazia ATA, pois estavamos a falar de ATI


----------



## vagas (21 Ago 2018 às 12:28)

ruijacome disse:


> Sao muito poucas as vezes, e eu nao disse que GIPS nao fazia ATA, pois estavamos a falar de ATI


Se reparares grandes incêndios estão lá sempre 

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (21 Ago 2018 às 12:55)

ruijacome disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O sucesso é de TODAS as forças envolvidas no DECIR, Sapadores Florestais, Afocelca, Forças Armadas, GNR/GIPS, FEB, Bombeiros, equipas da Juntas de Freuguesia, etc...

Esqueça essa do marketing porque isso é um estereótipo criado nas redes sociais, simplesmente o GIPS não tem qualquer gabinete de marketing, o facebook é gerido por um militar que está na parte operacional.

O sucesso também se deve ao número de ocorrências serem reduzidos em comparação com outros anos, o que permite colocar mais meios, porque se ocorrerem 5 ou 6 ocorrências em simultâneo num distrito não existem milagres. 
O pré-posicionamento de meios e patrulhamentos às zonas mais sensíveis também contribuem para uma maior visibilidade e rapidez na resposta, neste aspecto existe uma melhoria significativa. 

Ultrapassam o horário de trabalho? Mostra que não percebe nada do assunto. Claro que uma equipa terrestre tem horário para entrar, se está a falar na hora de entrar tem imensa razão, o horário de saída é condicionado às ocorrências que houverem.

Em relação ao ATA, já que mencionou a DON, deve saber que a prioridade é o ATI, mas sempre que requisitado as equipas ficam em ATA. Bem recentemente nas ocorrências do Soajo em Arcos de Valdevez e Parada em Ponte da Barca estiveram equipas do GIPS e FEB a trabalhar em conjunto, num excelente trabalho de equipa. Referir que ficam no ATA todos menos o GIPS ou é falta de conhecimento ou critica gratuita.

Quanto à passagem de todo o ATI helitransportado para o GIPS, foi uma decisão política, nada tem haver com uns serem melhores que outros porque a FEB executava a missão na perfeição. Na minha opinião foi para uniformizar o ATI helitransportado e ter maior capacidade terrestre por parte das equipas FEB que trabalham muito bem dos grandes incêndios.

Sobre a taxa de sucesso, para mim é uma treta, nem deveria existir, quando o pessoal vai é para apagar, se não conseguiu é porque não foi mesmo possível.


----------



## ruijacome (21 Ago 2018 às 13:32)

A realidade é que os GIPS não tem capacidade para ficar em ATA em todos os TO's que seja necessário! Onde andam as 3 CATAS que era previsto existirem?

Simplesmente não existem por falta de capacidade! E mais não digo!

Quer que eu lhe diga quantos TO's há em que os COS tem que se "chatear" (atencao às "") com o chefe da brigada do HATi porque os mesmos parecem estar com pressa de se ir embora? É certo que nem todas as equipas são iguais, tal como nos bombeiros há umas boas e outras más, mas agora quererem fazer passar a ideia que este ano está tudo muito melhor, porque são os GIPS que estão no ATI, é totalmente incorrecto!!!!


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (21 Ago 2018 às 13:43)

Estou a ver que não está assim tão bem informado, mas eu digo-lhe, as companhias de ataque estendido e não CATAS, estão em Mirandela, Aveiro, Viseu e Loulé. Estiveram em Monchique e neste momento estão a reforçar os distritos do norte que estão em alerta vermelho. 
Se estiveram em mais algum TO não sei dizer porque o gabinete de marketing não informou, nem isso me interessa. E só vão para onde são accionados, e esse accionamento você sabe de quem depende. 
O GIPS não tem capacidade nem é essa a sua missão, vá dar uma olhadela à DON.
Pressa no héli? O CMA tem hora de abertura e de encerramento. E essa pressa se calhar é vital para ficar disponível para um novo ATI ao invés de ficar o héli a fazer rescaldo, sim porque não é para isso que existe.


----------



## AJB (21 Ago 2018 às 15:07)

Bom, recuperando a questão inicial...@ruijacome...
Nunca referi que o sucesso do ATI deste ano dependia de ser o GIPS a fazer ATI em todos os helis...o que disse, aliás sublinhei ser em tom de brincadeira com o @luismeteo3, é que se ele apontava grandes melhorias no ATI estava a fazer (implicitamente) um elogio ao GIPS em deterimento da FEB, uma vez que a GRANDE "mudança" deste ano foi essa...foi isto exclusivamente e nada mais. Qualquer outra interpretação das minhas "palavras" é despropositada!
Quando quero criticar não preciso de meias palavras, faço o. E já que estas tão por dentro deste sistema e do despacho de meios, saberás perfeitamente que inumeras vezes são ativadas 3 ECIN's (na chamada triangulação de meios) ou 2 ECIN's e 1 ELAC por exemplo, mas, pasme se, no TO não estão 15 bb's ou 12 bb's (respetivamente)... sabes isso não sabes, ou és capaz de dizer que estou a mentir??
Com o GIPS isso não acontece...os VL deles saem com 4 elementos, ponto!
Pra finalizar, se os bb's estão tão a vontade nesta matéria, o porquê de lhes causar tanta urticaria elogios a outras forças, nomeadamente GAUF's e GIPS por exemplo??
As luzes dos holofotes e das TV's serão sempre dos Srs CMDT's e dos CPO's...e ainda bem que assim é...pensa nisso


----------



## Tonton (21 Ago 2018 às 15:45)

ruijacome disse:


> A realidade é que os GIPS não tem capacidade para ficar em ATA em todos os TO's que seja necessário! Onde andam as 3 CATAS que era previsto existirem?
> 
> Simplesmente não existem por falta de capacidade! E mais não digo!
> 
> Quer que eu lhe diga quantos TO's há em que os COS tem que se "chatear" (atencao às "") com o chefe da brigada do HATi porque os mesmos parecem estar com pressa de se ir embora? É certo que nem todas as equipas são iguais, tal como nos bombeiros há umas boas e outras más, mas agora quererem fazer passar a ideia que este ano está tudo muito melhor, porque são os GIPS que estão no ATI, é totalmente incorrecto!!!!





Nuno_Gomes disse:


> Estou a ver que não está assim tão bem informado, mas eu digo-lhe, as companhias de ataque estendido e não CATAS, estão em Mirandela, Aveiro, Viseu e Loulé. Estiveram em Monchique e neste momento estão a reforçar os distritos do norte que estão em alerta vermelho.
> Se estiveram em mais algum TO não sei dizer porque o gabinete de marketing não informou, nem isso me interessa. E só vão para onde são accionados, e esse accionamento você sabe de quem depende.
> O GIPS não tem capacidade nem é essa a sua missão, vá dar uma olhadela à DON.
> Pressa no héli? O CMA tem hora de abertura e de encerramento. E essa pressa se calhar é vital para ficar disponível para um novo ATI ao invés de ficar o héli a fazer rescaldo, sim porque não é para isso que existe.





AJB disse:


> Bom, recuperando a questão inicial...@ruijacome...
> Nunca referi que o sucesso do ATI deste ano dependia de ser o GIPS a fazer ATI em todos os helis...o que disse, aliás sublinhei ser em tom de brincadeira com o @luismeteo3, é que se ele apontava grandes melhorias no ATI estava a fazer (implicitamente) um elogio ao GIPS em deterimento da FEB, uma vez que a GRANDE "mudança" deste ano foi essa...foi isto exclusivamente e nada mais. Qualquer outra interpretação das minhas "palavras" é despropositada!
> Quando quero criticar não preciso de meias palavras, faço o. E já que estas tão por dentro deste sistema e do despacho de meios, saberás perfeitamente que inumeras vezes são ativadas 3 ECIN's (na chamada triangulação de meios) ou 2 ECIN's e 1 ELAC por exemplo, mas, pasme se, no TO não estão 15 bb's ou 12 bb's (respetivamente)... sabes isso não sabes, ou és capaz de dizer que estou a mentir??
> Com o GIPS isso não acontece...os VL deles saem com 4 elementos, ponto!
> ...



Estas discussões, quase particulares, deviam ter um glossário agregado para o resto da malta perceber melhor do que se está a falar no meio destas siglas todas...


----------



## vagas (21 Ago 2018 às 15:52)

AJB disse:


> Pra finalizar, se os bb's estão tão a vontade nesta matéria, o porquê de lhes causar tanta urticaria elogios a outras forças, nomeadamente GAUF's e GIPS por exemplo??
> As luzes dos holofotes e das TV's serão sempre dos Srs CMDT's e dos CPO's...e ainda bem que assim é...pensa nisso


 Como já eu referi sou  BB voluntário , o que mais me entristece e ver esses comentários nas redes sociais, a união faz a força , e neste mundo quer seja sapadores florestais, quer seja Bombeiros, elementos da FEB ou elementos dos GIPS, andamos todos para o mesmo , e triste andar a brigar por uma coisa sem anexo , epá e que não tem mesmo , os bombeiros não tem que se queixar , ganham muito nos fogos , com pneus , avarias , entre outros materiais , assisti a comandantes a mandar elementos de corporações arranjarem furos para ganhar 600€ , vejo darem lances de mangueiras como perdidas para ganharem novas , por isso não tem que se queixar que as outras forças ganham X carro ou Y carro, ou tem isto e aquilo , nos bombeiros temos que dar exemplos de quem somos e não andar sempre com lamexices, deixem o álcool " nem todos são iguais" tenham brio na farda e cresçam para depois poderem falar dos outros 


Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (21 Ago 2018 às 16:30)

ATI - ataque inicial
ECIN - equipa de combate a incendios (5 elementos)
ELAC - equipa logistica de apoio ao combate (2 elementos)
GIPS - grupo de intervenção, proteção e socorro
GAUF - grupo de analise e uso do fogo
BB - bombeiro
FEB - força especial de bombeiros (canarinhos)
TO - teatro de operações
VLCI - veiculo ligeiro de combate a incendios
CATA - companhia de ataque ampliado (GIPS)
VFCI  -veiculo florestal de combate a incendios
CMDT - comandante
CPO - comandante de permanencia as operações
Desculpem não ter colocado antes...


----------



## bandevelugo (21 Ago 2018 às 16:36)

rokleon disse:


> Se leres bem, ele referiu que "climate change" é o que se enfatiza nos media dos EUA, mas parece que não é a causa no que toca aos incêndios.
> 
> da mesma fonte: https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/20/us/california-wildfires-human-causes-arson.html



Certo, contudo mantenho que o artigo citado não enfatiza o_ climate change_, que não ocupa mais de 5% da prosa.

"Climate change" significa que em termos de médias o Porto vai ter o clima que Coimbra hoje tem e que Coimbra vai ter o de Lisboa, e por aí adiante. Mais umas variâncias em eventos extremos (tornados, ciclones, etc.), cuja tendência em épocas recentes não sei se já foi confirmada.

De resto, do ponto de vista meteorológico, para os incêndios, o que interessa são eventos extremos - sobretudo secas acentuadas e extensas ondas de calor, como aliás bem se viu o ano passado e já nos incêndios de 2018.

É irrelevante se a temperatura média de Pedrógão em julho é 22º ou 23ºC - os incêndios, sobretudo os maiores, fazem a sua própria "meteorologia". Mesmo relativamente aos recordes de máximas absolutas, batidos este ano em muitos locais da rede do IPMA, o que significam para os incêndios? Qual a diferença de estarem 40º, 42º ou mesmo 44º? Irrelevante - na minha modesta opinião.

Já se não choveu nada no inverno e primavera... é outra história. É não é garantido que hoje tenhamos mais secas que no passado, como se vem apurando para várias partes do mundo e como há uns meses eu chamei a atenção - é o caso do noroeste da Península Ibérica.


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2018 às 16:46)

AJB disse:


> ATI - ataque inicial
> ECIN - equipa de combate a incendios (5 elementos)
> ELAC - equipa logistica de apoio ao combate (2 elementos)
> GIPS - grupo de intervenção, proteção e socorro
> ...



@Tonton 

Há ainda estas que surgem habitualmente nesta temática dos incêndios florestais e que o @AJB não referiu:

DECIF: Dispositivo Especial de Combate a Incêndios Florestais
GRIF: Grupo de Reforço para Incêndios Florestais
GRUATA: Grupos de Reforço de Ataque Ampliado
ESF: Equipa de Sapadores Florestais
RNPV: Rede Nacional de Postos de Vigia


----------



## Tonton (21 Ago 2018 às 16:54)

AJB disse:


> ATI - ataque inicial
> ECIN - equipa de combate a incendios (5 elementos)
> ELAC - equipa logistica de apoio ao combate (2 elementos)
> GIPS - grupo de intervenção, proteção e socorro
> ...





MSantos disse:


> @Tonton
> 
> Há ainda estas que surgem habitualmente nesta temática dos incêndios florestais e que o @AJB não referiu:
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 16:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 17:03)




----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2018 às 17:49)

Dois incêndios provavelmente causados pela trovoada, perto da barragem de Póvoa e Meadas com 51 operacionais e 1 meio aéreo e outro em Monte da Pedra, Crato com 48 operacionais e 1 meio aéreo.


----------



## rokleon (21 Ago 2018 às 18:04)

bandevelugo disse:


> Certo, contudo mantenho que o artigo citado não enfatiza o_ climate change_, que não ocupa mais de 5% da prosa.
> 
> "Climate change" significa que em termos de médias o Porto vai ter o clima que Coimbra hoje tem e que Coimbra vai ter o de Lisboa, e por aí adiante. Mais umas variâncias em eventos extremos (tornados, ciclones, etc.), cuja tendência em épocas recentes não sei se já foi confirmada.
> 
> ...


É um assunto complexo e não fará muita diferença a temperatura máxima no que diz respeito à existência de incêndios, na minha opinião também.
Lembrei-me e por acaso partilhei um link de um artigo relacionado com este assunto, aqui há uns tempos. https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/aquecimento-global.1358/pagina-129#post-686781
Basicamente, os especialistas também não correlacionam os extremos de temperaturas e também ondas de calor, com a ocorrência de incêndios, necessariamente. Há mais factores.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Ago 2018 às 18:59)

Assisti esta tarde, o que poderia poderia causar grandes prejuizos, foi um foco de incendio que começou num motor de um carro estacionado no parque do TorresShopping, valeu a rápida intervenção dos seguranças que gastaram 10 extintores ainda antes da chegada dos bombeiros, que pouco depois chegaram 19 operacionais e 6 veiculos, que depressa consolidaram a situação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 19:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 19:57)

*Incêndios. Proteção Civil preocupada com intensidade do vento prevista para quarta-feira*
21 ago 2018 18:55

A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil informou hoje que vai manter, pelo menos até ao final de quarta-feira, o alerta vermelho em sete distritos do país e alertou para a intensidade do vento que se vai fazer sentir. ...
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...tensidade-do-vento-prevista-para-quarta-feira


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 20:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2018 às 10:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2018 às 10:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2018 às 13:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2018 às 15:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2018 às 16:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2018 às 18:03)




----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2018 às 14:01)

Reativação de incêndio na Guarda?


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2018 às 14:06)




----------



## remember (23 Ago 2018 às 14:32)

Penso que este seja o local mais indicado para tal, fiquei tremendamente desiludido e desesperado com algumas das situações retratadas na grande reportagem da Ana Leal sobre o "Compadrio" em Pedrogão! Espero que as pessoas de direito ponham a mão na consciência e façam algo em relação a esta trapalhada.

Pessoas sem casa, em casa de "amigos" se é que podemos chamá-los assim, em casas emprestadas e com ordens de despejo, que vergonha... Estava a ver aquilo com uma revolta, um diz que disse, o outro diz que não sabe, o tipo de abordagem é quase sempre o mesmo e quando não lhes agrada o assunto, fora com eles!

É triste ver pessoas que supostamente se aproveitam da desgraça dos outros para tirar proveitos para si e para os seus familiares, digo supostamente, porque é disso que se trata suposições, o diz que disse...

Vergonhoso, pessoas sem casa depois de um ano, e outras que aparecem com casas do nada. Não tenho palavras...


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2018 às 15:14)

remember disse:


> Penso que este seja o local mais indicado para tal, fiquei tremendamente desiludido e desesperado com algumas das situações retratadas na grande reportagem da Ana Leal sobre o "Compadrio" em Pedrogão! Espero que as pessoas de direito ponham a mão na consciência e façam algo em relação a esta trapalhada.
> 
> Pessoas sem casa, em casa de "amigos" se é que podemos chamá-los assim, em casas emprestadas e com ordens de despejo, que vergonha... Estava a ver aquilo com uma revolta, um diz que disse, o outro diz que não sabe, o tipo de abordagem é quase sempre o mesmo e quando não lhes agrada o assunto, fora com eles!
> 
> ...



Eu vi um pouco essa reportagem, e só não fiquei mais admirado/indignado, porque já sabia do sucedido já á mais de 8 meses, através do meu primo, que é topógrafo, e fez vários levantamentos topográficos dessas mesmas habitações, aliás a procura de topógrafos era tanta, que havia pessoas que não se importavam de pagar mais de 500 €, por um trabalho, que se fazia em menos de 2 horas.
É o país que temos, existe sempre "chicos-espertos", que se aproveitam destas situações para reconstruir casas desabitadas á várias décadas.


----------



## AJB (23 Ago 2018 às 15:35)

Eu não vi...mas as reportagens da Ana Leal deixam me sempre de pé atrás...desde que vi a do ano passado do Pinhal Armadilhado...


----------



## remember (23 Ago 2018 às 15:44)

AJB disse:


> Eu não vi...mas as reportagens da Ana Leal deixam me sempre de pé atrás...desde que vi a do ano passado do Pinhal Armadilhado...



Tens que ver, acho que o enredo daquelas situações dizem tudo.


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2018 às 16:10)

remember disse:


> Penso que este seja o local mais indicado para tal, fiquei tremendamente desiludido e desesperado com algumas das situações retratadas na grande reportagem da Ana Leal sobre o "Compadrio" em Pedrogão! Espero que as pessoas de direito ponham a mão na consciência e façam algo em relação a esta trapalhada.
> 
> Pessoas sem casa, em casa de "amigos" se é que podemos chamá-los assim, em casas emprestadas e com ordens de despejo, que vergonha... Estava a ver aquilo com uma revolta, um diz que disse, o outro diz que não sabe, o tipo de abordagem é quase sempre o mesmo e quando não lhes agrada o assunto, fora com eles!
> 
> ...



A ser verdade é muito grave e triste o que está aqui retratado nesta reportagem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2018 às 16:18)

Está agora a dar em directo na CMTV, o incendio que lavra na Guarda, está a arder em zona de serra, praticamente inacessível a meios terrestres, está a consumir mato rasteiro, junto a umas torrres eólicas, a jornalista disse também que o incendio lavra lentamente devido á ausencia de vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2018 às 16:32)

"Incêndio em Alfândega da Fé , distrito de Bragança .

Incêndio com ataque inicial muito forte. 
No Local estão 98 operacionais , 29 meios terrestres e 3 meios aéreos .

Fotos : Joel Subtil , Bruno Sousa"


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2018 às 17:55)

Alfândega da Fé vê-se no radar já, 8 meios aéreos.


----------



## bandevelugo (23 Ago 2018 às 18:07)

Retirado do Expresso, de 17 de julho de 2018:

"Isto [menos 25% de ocorrências e 76% de área ardida face à média] é o reflexo do nosso trabalho, mas é também o reflexo a nível municipal do trabalho que foi organizado pela própria tutela de limpeza dos terrenos e de todos os meios que estão disponíveis para as populações", justificou aos jornalistas o comandante operacional nacional da ANPC.

"Dos 6.035 incêndios ocorridos este ano, apenas dois passaram da fase inicial para uma fase mais ampliada", disse, destacando que este ano existe "mais conhecimento e reforço de meios, nomeadamente terrestre e aéreos". "Os resultados vão continuar seguramente a ser bons, porque sentimos que estamos em condições de poder responder às situações mais complexas", sustentou. 

[*Coronel Duarte Costa*, comandante operacional nacional da Proteção Civil]

https://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/...o-com-menos-area-ardida-desde-2008#gs.ZFpX9VQ

O tema foi debatido neste tópico do *meteopt*, desde essa altura.

Depois houve o incêndio de Monchique, quase 30 000 hectares, dos quais 2/3 em floresta e 1/3 em matos e agricultura.

Hoje, no jornal da tarde da RTP (23 de agosto de 2018) 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...cia_n1094713&usg=AOvVaw3Jy2PCaXGnulAp2CFgRuJY 

ouvi este mesmo senhor (com a farda do Exército) a dizer que:

-Houve algo de estranho no incêndio de Monchique;
-Que o problema da Proteção Civil é a "prevenção", a "floresta que temos" e também "a falta de cadastro".

Tudo o que vem na "cartilha", mesmo que seja absolutamente falso:* estes concelhos têm cadastro há dúzias de anos, sendo devassados por uma densíssima rede de estradas e caminhos municipais e rurais*.

Enfim, embora novo no ofício, este também já aprendeu: enquanto as coisas correm bem, o mérito é nosso, quando correm mal, a culpa é dos outros.

É assim há 40 anos.


----------



## huguh (23 Ago 2018 às 19:03)

Neste momento

1 frente .- Guarda, 217 operacionais, 6 meios aéreos
2 frentes - Alfandega da Fé, 183op, 5MA
Montalegre, 40 op, 2ma
Benavente, 47op, 1MA


----------



## Cesar (23 Ago 2018 às 19:04)

fiquei agora a saber que a trovoada de ontem ainda provocou um pequeno foco de incendio na minha terra, que é o Prado Aguiar da Beira.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2018 às 19:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2018 às 20:07)




----------



## criz0r (23 Ago 2018 às 20:13)

Isto de ter Engenheiros Florestais e Bombeiros a atear fogos é muito à frente. 
Shame on you Protecção Civil.


----------



## vitamos (23 Ago 2018 às 20:16)

criz0r disse:


> Isto de ter Engenheiros Florestais e Bombeiros a atear fogos é muito à frente.
> Shame on you Protecção Civil.


?

Importas-te de concretizar?


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2018 às 20:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Está agora a dar em directo na CMTV, o incendio que lavra na Guarda, está a arder em zona de serra, praticamente inacessível a meios terrestres, está a consumir mato rasteiro, junto a umas torrres eólicas, a jornalista disse também que o incendio lavra lentamente devido á ausencia de vento.



Não deixa de ser estranho. Se as torres eólicas estão lá, existe caminhos para lá chegar, querem ver que as torres eólicas nasceram lá. 

Quando fazem a manutenção das torres fazem pelo ar, tudo muito estranho.  No Algarve, em todas as torres eólicas existem caminhos abertos pela serra para lá chegar.


----------



## criz0r (23 Ago 2018 às 20:21)

vitamos disse:


> ?
> 
> Importas-te de concretizar?



Ora ai vai.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/pj/detido-engenheiro-florestal-por-suspeita-de-incendio


----------



## Tonton (23 Ago 2018 às 20:21)

Outra vez???


----------



## vitamos (23 Ago 2018 às 20:29)

criz0r disse:


> Ora ai vai.
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/pj/detido-engenheiro-florestal-por-suspeita-de-incendio


Fiquei na mesma, um Eng florestal pegou um fogo, na notícia não se fala em bombeiros e o "shame on you proteção civil" então não entendo mesmo no contexto...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Ago 2018 às 20:30)

Se for o caso que tenho em mente, foi uma queimada que correu mal. O/a engenheiro florestal queria limpar os terrenos e contratou pessoas para ajudar. Saiu fora de controle...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Ago 2018 às 20:31)

Julgo que a mulher é que é engenheira florestal e proprietária do terreno.


----------



## criz0r (23 Ago 2018 às 20:35)

vitamos disse:


> Fiquei na mesma, um Eng florestal pegou um fogo, na notícia não se fala em bombeiros e o "shame on you proteção civil" então não entendo mesmo no contexto...



Não te preocupes. Há quem entenda estas ironias. A parte do Bombeiro deve-se aos muitos que já foram detidos por esse motivo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2018 às 20:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não deixa de ser estranho. Se as torres eólicas estão lá, existe caminhos para lá chegar, querem ver que as torres eólicas nasceram lá.
> 
> Quando fazem a manutenção das torres fazem pelo ar, tudo muito estranho.  No Algarve, em todas as torres eólicas existem caminhos abertos pela serra para lá chegar.



Sm, faz sentido ter acessos, pelo que se via na imagem o fogo estava a consumir numa das vertentes da encosta, e parecia-me que as torres eólicas estavam numa parte mais plana, não propriamento no cimo, onde se via que predominava muita pedra, e mato rasteiro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2018 às 21:14)

Alguém, ainda não está satisfeito com o que ardeu na Serra de Monchique, tem havido nos últimos dias novas tentativas na Serra de Monchique, ontem na zona de Marmelete, na 2ª feira em Casais, hoje em Nave, de tentativa em tentativa até outro incêndio considerável.


----------



## GoN_dC (23 Ago 2018 às 21:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Alguém, ainda não está satisfeito com o que ardeu na Serra de Monchique, tem havido nos últimos dias novas tentativas na Serra de Monchique, ontem na zona de Marmelete, na 2ª feira em Casais, hoje em Nave, de tentativa em tentativa até outro incêndio considerável.


Ainda hoje comentei isso com familiares. Tem havido um número significativo de ignições na zona de marmelete também.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2018 às 22:00)

Duas frentes nos dois incêndios ativos. O POSIT do da Guarda menciona que é num local inacessível, mas que arde com pouca intensidade.


----------



## Devas (23 Ago 2018 às 22:12)

O ano passado aprendemos aqui neste tópico que os incêndios de 2017 era culpa dos terroristas... este ano aprendemos que os incêndios de 2018 são culpa dos engenheiros florestais e dos bombeiros...
Continuam a olhar para a árvore mas não olham para a floresta...


----------



## remember (23 Ago 2018 às 23:39)

Para quem quiser ver ou rever!
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...ompadrio-em-pedrogao/5b7db51c0cf267716b5614c4


----------



## criz0r (24 Ago 2018 às 09:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Alguém, ainda não está satisfeito com o que ardeu na Serra de Monchique, tem havido nos últimos dias novas tentativas na Serra de Monchique, ontem na zona de Marmelete, na 2ª feira em Casais, hoje em Nave, de tentativa em tentativa até outro incêndio considerável.


Admirado estou eu de ainda não se terem lembrado do Caldeirão. O objectivo este ano pelo que se tem visto é o Algarve e Trás-os-Montes. O ATI tem sido razoável nestes últimos dias para impedir uma maior progressão dessas ignições.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2018 às 09:38)

Estou agradavelmente surpreendido com o que tenho visto nos últimos mos tempos aqui na minha zona, pré posicionamentos constantes na área  do PNSC.
Controlo máximo assim como tempo de resposta excelentes.


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2018 às 10:04)

criz0r disse:


> Admirado estou eu de ainda não se terem lembrado do Caldeirão. O objectivo este ano pelo que se tem visto é o Algarve e Trás-os-Montes. O ATI tem sido razoável nestes últimos dias para impedir uma maior progressão dessas ignições.
> 
> Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk



Não se trata de objectivos.. Trata-se simplesmente das zonas que não ardem há mais tempo, logo têm mais combustível acumulado!


----------



## criz0r (24 Ago 2018 às 10:35)

MSantos disse:


> Não se trata de objectivos.. Trata-se simplesmente das zonas que não ardem há mais tempo, logo têm mais combustível acumulado!


Não vamos discutir isso. A tua opinião é válida e tem o seu teor de verdade. O problema é que eu costumo andar no terreno com muita frequência e sei do que estou a falar. 

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (24 Ago 2018 às 10:48)

criz0r disse:


> Não vamos discutir isso. A tua opinião é válida e tem o seu teor de verdade. O problema é que eu costumo andar no terreno com muita frequência e sei do que estou a falar.
> 
> Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


E nessas tuas andanças tens encontrado muitos indicios desse crime organizado?
Julgo ser teu dever denunciar...e não vejo um "problema" andares no terreno com muita frequencia, pois mais responsabilidade teras em denunciar o que consideras suspeito!
Acho é estranho que o maior numero de ocorrencias ocorra onde ha mais vigilancia (Distritos do Porto, Braga, Aveiro e Lisboa)...porra, mas com tanta gente e ninguem detem os sacanas dos terroristas???


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2018 às 10:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2018 às 11:44)

*Wartime ammo risk as wildfire spreads near Berlin*
Aug 24: https://www.eveningexpress.co.uk/news/world/wartime-ammo-risk-as-wildfire-spreads-near-berlin/
_A wildfire the size of more than 500 football pitches is spreading 
south west of the German capital, leading to the evacuation of three 
villages.
Efforts to extinguish the flames were complicated by Second World War
ammunition buried in the forests around Berlin which could explode in 
the fire. ..._


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2018 às 12:06)




----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Ago 2018 às 12:50)

"Ganhou dimensão o incêndio que se mantém na encosta perto da localidade de Maçaínhas no concelho de Belmonte."


----------



## AJB (24 Ago 2018 às 14:04)

Ainda relativamente a Monchique e a suposta rede terrorista que não larga o Algarve...bom, esta confirmado que antes do dia do Grande incêndio ouve várias ignições provocadas por descargas de linhas...a ignição do Grande incêndio...aguardem o termino da investigação mas os adeptos do terrorismo vão ficar desiludidos!!
Quanto ao numero de ignições dos ultimos dias em Monchique...uma palavra (confirmada)...reacendimentos!
O terror voltou...a desiludir!!


----------



## AJB (24 Ago 2018 às 14:12)

Quanto à Eng. florestal...
Vamos ser realistas...ha bons e maus cidadãos, nada mais que isso!
Quanto a ESTA Eng. Florestal...não houve intenção dolosa naquela situação. Houve sim o que acontece na maior parte dos casos...descuido! 
Descuido puro e duro! No entanto alerto para a seguinte situação: alguem sabe se o risco diario de incendio naquele dia era muito elevado ou máximo? 
Se era não se poderia realizar a queima (Dupla penalização. Uma por queimar sem poder e outra pela negligencia). Se o risco era inferior "apenas" ha uma penalização, a negligencia e que nem sera dela, mas sim dos executantes da queima.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2018 às 14:14)

Alfândega da Fé reativou. 203 operacionais e 4 meios aéreos.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (24 Ago 2018 às 17:36)

GRIF de leiria acionado para Seia


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2018 às 17:47)

Esse incêndio parece  complicado, pela localização e número de meios...


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2018 às 20:07)

Aumento exponencial de operacionais em Seia, 299 operacionais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2018 às 20:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2018 às 21:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2018 às 21:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Wartime ammo risk as wildfire spreads near Berlin*
> Aug 24: https://www.eveningexpress.co.uk/news/world/wartime-ammo-risk-as-wildfire-spreads-near-berlin/
> _A wildfire the size of more than 500 football pitches is spreading
> south west of the German capital, leading to the evacuation of three
> ...


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2018 às 21:25)

21:12 na CMTV, várias frentes visíveis com algum vento em Seia, numa encosta muito íngreme.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2018 às 21:49)

Seia com 3 frentes.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Ago 2018 às 21:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> 21:12 na CMTV, várias frentes visíveis com algum vento em Seia, numa encosta muito íngreme.


A coluna de fumo á cerca de uma hora vista do caminho Castelo Branco - Oleiros, era bem escura e extensa!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Ago 2018 às 22:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> Seia com 3 frentes.


Já em 2005 o Vale Glaciar foi dizimado por um grande IF, espero que este ano não se repita, e conto Domingo conseguir ir dar um mergulho à Praia Fluvial de Loriga como já estava planejado! 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Ago 2018 às 22:35)

"O fogo na freguesia de Loriga, Seia , na Serra da Estrela já tem perto de 400 operacionais no terreno.

Estão também a chegar ao teatro das operações colunas de bombeiros do distrito de Aveiro e Leiria.

Espera-se uma longa noite de trabalho a todos os operacionais no combate às chamas.

O pinhal denso com muito mato, os declives acentuados e a falta de acessos são alguns dos pontos que prejudicam o combate.

A diminuição da temperatura, aumento da humidade e vento a soprar com pouca intensidade são os fatores positivos no início desta noite."



*TORRES NOVAS – Incêndios nocturnos sucedem-se uns atrás dos outros. Bombeiros chamados a Vale da Serra*

A localidade de Vale da Serra, em Pedrógão, concelho de Torres Novas, foi palco para mais um incêndio nocturno, neste caso em área de mato. Durante a última semana, foram várias as ignições para que os bombeiros foram chamados, restando poucas dúvidas que está em causa mão-humana e face à repetição dos fogos, tudo aponta mesmo para intencionalidade. Neste caso, foram mobilizados dezanove bombeiros e ainda cinco veículos de apoio.

https://radiohertz.pt/torres-novas-...os-outros-bombeiros-chamados-a-vale-da-serra/


----------



## jonas (25 Ago 2018 às 08:17)

Seia mantem duas frentes activas.
350opr a combater.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Ago 2018 às 09:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2018 às 12:17)




----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Ago 2018 às 12:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2018 às 13:06)




----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Ago 2018 às 13:29)

"Hoje dia 25/08/2018 ao amanhecer a Praia Fluvial de LORIGA e no Alto do Miradouro quando se vai para o Fontão, primeiras fotos ....."


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2018 às 15:04)




----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2018 às 15:25)

http://www2.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/dfci/Resource/doc/rel/2018/4-RIR-1jan-15ago-2018.pdf


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2018 às 16:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2018 às 17:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2018 às 18:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2018 às 19:08)




----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2018 às 19:17)

Seia dominado.


----------



## rokleon (26 Ago 2018 às 00:51)

*A World On Fire*






> The world is on fire. Or so it appears in this image from NASA's Worldview. The red points overlaid on the image designate those areas that by using thermal bands detect actively burning fires. Africa seems to have the most concentrated fires. This could be due to the fact that these are most likely agricultural fires. The location, widespread nature, and number of fires suggest that these fires were deliberately set to manage land. Farmers often use fire to return nutrients to the soil and to clear the ground of unwanted plants. While fire helps enhance crops and grasses for pasture, the fires also produce smoke that degrades air quality.
> 
> Elsewhere the fires, such as in North America are wildfires for the most part.  In South America, specifically Chile has had horrendous numbers of wildfires this year.  A study conducted by Montana State University found that: "Besides low humidity, high winds and extreme temperatures—some of the same factors contributing to fires raging across the United States—central Chile is experiencing a mega drought and large portions of its diverse native forests have been converted to more flammable tree plantations, the researchers said."  More on this study can be found here: https://phys.org/news/2018-08-massive-south-central-chile.html#jCp
> 
> ...


----------



## jonas (26 Ago 2018 às 17:25)

IF em Soure com 150 opr e 5MA.
Daqui avisto um IF a NE, deve ser o de Cabeceiras de Basto. Dado a distância não deve estar fácil.


----------



## Devas (26 Ago 2018 às 17:50)

jonas disse:


> IF em Soure com 150 opr e 5MA.
> Daqui avisto um IF a NE, deve ser o de Cabeceiras de Basto. Dado a distância não deve estar fácil.



Fiz à pouco a viagem entre Arouca e Leiria e passei na A1 na zona de Coimbra... pelas 16h00 avistava esse incêndio de Soure a partir da saída de Coimbra Norte. O incêndio estava numa fase inicial mas já tinha uma frente de fumo preto com alguma dimensão... deu para ver que era eucaliptal que estava a arder. E passou pela A1 um helicóptero de ATI a dirigir-se para o incêndio


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2018 às 18:50)

"Está a lavrar um incêndio florestal em Ribeira da Mata no concelho de Soure.

O fogo começou pelas 15h46 e às 17h00 tem no combate 105 operacionais com 24 viaturas.

Estão também no terreno seis meios aéreos.
www.centrotv.pt
#CentroTV

Fotos: ocorrências Coimbra / Facebook"


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2018 às 21:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2018 às 09:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2018 às 18:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2018 às 16:44)




----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Ago 2018 às 20:33)




----------



## bandevelugo (28 Ago 2018 às 23:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



Caramba, até parece que é a primeira vez que ardem eucaliptos em Portugal e em Oliveira do Hospital!

Mais um presidente de câmara a inventar espantalhos, para ocultar a sua própria incompetência e passar a culpa a outros.

As sementes de eucaliptos não voam, não têm asas, nem são consumidas/transportadas por animais (aves ou mamíferos, por ex.).

Obviamente caem no solo a partir de árvores grandes que já existiam misturadas nos pinhais. A maior parte destes eucaliptos nascediços há-de morrer naturalmente e os outros podem ser arrancados ou o terreno lavrado para os enterrar - mas de nada serve fazer isso se não se plantar de seguida e tratar da floresta. Ficará cheia de matos e até de mimosas, como as que se vêm nesta reportagem, as quais aparentemente não preocupam o senhor autarca (apesar de serem 1000x mais agressivas que o eucalipto).

Cabe ao Presidente da Câmara trabalhar com os proprietários florestais para eliminar os eucaliptos onde eles estão mal. Ele tem todos os poderes para isso - o Estado (e nós cidadãos, enquanto contribuintes para o orçamento do estado) até lhe dá um subsídio para ter um gabinete florestal a trabalhar às ordens da Câmara. Pode fazê-lo perfeitamente.

Que tal alguma proatividade em vez de queixas lamechas e inconsequentes? Está à espera de algum decreto do Governo que proíba os eucaliptos de nascerem?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Ago 2018 às 10:51)

*Incêndios*
*Maioria dos fogos até 15 de agosto tiveram origem em queimadas*
*https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...s-9774069.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web*


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2018 às 11:36)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> *Incêndios*
> *Maioria dos fogos até 15 de agosto tiveram origem em queimadas*
> *https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...s-9774069.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web*



O mau uso, ou o uso negligente do fogo continua a ser o principal problema e que explica o elevado numero de ignições que temos todos os anos... Já é cultural.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2018 às 11:39)

MSantos disse:


> O mau uso, ou o uso negligente do fogo continua a ser o principal problema e que explica o elevado numero de ignições que temos todos os anos... Já é cultural.


E 15% é origem criminosa... é um absurdo!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Ago 2018 às 12:00)

A serem verdade esses números, isso é muito irritante. É que não há muito que se possa fazer para evitar que criminosos cometam um crime. Têm um objectivo e tudo farão para levá-lo a cabo. Mas tanta ignição por negligência é absolutamente frustrante.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Ago 2018 às 12:03)

MSantos disse:


> O mau uso, ou o uso negligente do fogo continua a ser o principal problema e que explica o elevado numero de ignições que temos todos os anos... Já é cultural.



Infelizmente nada de novo para mim, mas achei importante partilhar


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2018 às 12:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Infelizmente nada de novo para mim, mas achei importante partilhar


Era importante tomar medidas em relação a isso, ensinar as pessoas, relatar ás autoridades... sei lá.


----------



## bandevelugo (29 Ago 2018 às 12:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> *Incêndios*
> *Maioria dos fogos até 15 de agosto tiveram origem em queimadas*
> *https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...s-9774069.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web*



Obrigado Ricardo, coloco em baixo a mesma estatística, mas com o arranjo publicado pelo Expresso no sábado passado (é uma imagem direta do jornal em papel), bastante atraente.

Saliento 5 notas que passaram despercebidas aos jornalistas, que só sabem transcrever os áridos relatórios oficiais:

- A elevadíssima proporção de incêndios de queimadas de sobrantes agrícolas e florestais, *muito acima da média* - 2289 incêndios! Trata-se, com certeza de proprietários e agricultores desesperados para se desfazerem dos matos e lenhas em volta das casas, por causa da nova legislação publicada este ano.

Isto é, as novas normas ao invés de diminuírem o perigo de incêndio, *aumentaram-no*, porque não foram acompanhadas das necessárias medidas de encaminhamento e ajuda aos cidadãos.

Graças a Deus, os meses de março a julho foram no geral húmidos e frescos, senão teria sido um verdadeiro desastre, de proporções épicas - e evitável. 

- *332 *dos incêndios resultaram de *incêndios anteriores mal apagados* - 1 em cada 10 incêndios!!!! O que se passa com a "melhor proteção civil do mundo"????

-* 81 incêndios de linhas elétricas* - já no fim de semana vi na televisão uma declaração da EDP a dizer que não tem nada a haver com o incêndio de Monchique, mas pelos vistos houve já este ano quase um cento de incêndios provocados por linhas eléctricas. O que se passa?

- Os cidadãos que continuam a exibir falta de civismo e de respeito pelos outros - apesar das tragédias do ano passado e de todos os avisos e publicidade feitos pelo Governo e por outras entidades para haver cuidado, *houve 56 incêndios provocados por cigarros*!!!! Também inacreditável, mas percebe-se - quando ando na estrada, é só imbecis a lançarem as beatas pela janela.

- As causas naturais (raios) - *só 1%* - o resto é tudo obra dos portugueses.

O que se pode fazer quanto a tudo isto? Não há solução.


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2018 às 12:56)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A serem verdade esses números, isso é muito irritante. É que não há muito que se possa fazer para evitar que criminosos cometam um crime. Têm um objectivo e tudo farão para levá-lo a cabo. Mas tanta ignição por negligência é absolutamente frustrante.



É um problema social e cultural que não tem solução fácil. O uso do fogo está muito enraizado na cultura rural portuguesa principalmente a Norte do Tejo, As pessoas usam o fogo sem cuidado e em condições meteorológicas perigosas. 

Na minha opinião a solução passaria por haver educação florestal/ambiental desde o primeiro ciclo em todas as escolas, temos que formar toda uma nova geração de pessoas ambientalmente conscientes nesta e noutras questões, como na redução do uso do plástico por exemplo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2018 às 13:32)

*Santarém é o segundo distrito do país com mais área ardida*

O distrito de Santarém é o segundo do país com mais área ardida desde o início do ano, apenas superado por Faro, onde o fogo de Monchique consumiu mais de 26 mil hectares de mato e floresta (77% do total nacional).

Segundo o último relatório provisório de incêndios rurais do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e da Floresta (ICNF), entre 1 de janeiro e 15 de agosto, os incêndios foram responsáveis pela destruição de 1.109 hectares (3% do total nacional), ficando Braga em terceiro lugar, com 1010 hectares.

O mesmo relatório aponta as queimadas como a principal causa (66%) dos fogos até 15 de agosto, em que se registaram 7.670 incêndios rurais, o segundo valor mais baixo dos últimos dez anos. O incendiarismo imputável foi a causa de 14% dos incêndios.

Segundo o relatório, até 15 de agosto foram registados 7.670 incêndios rurais que resultaram em 34.791 hectares de área ardida, entre povoamentos (19.377 hectares), matos (13.433) e agricultura (1.881).

Este ano foram registados menos 40% de incêndios rurais e menos de 49% de área ardida relativamente à média anual do período dos últimos dez anos, destaca o ICNF.

http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...segundo-distrito-do-pais-com-mais-area-ardida


----------



## AJB (29 Ago 2018 às 14:14)

Quem aqui ficou surpreendido com esta onda terrorista denominada "queimadas"???
Lá esta...este ano a melhoria é conjuntural e nada estrutural...se nada for feito, no próximo ano é mais um a acumular combustível...
Vejam outro ponto importante...o que mais ardeu?


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2018 às 17:34)

AJB disse:


> Quem aqui ficou surpreendido com esta onda terrorista denominada "queimadas"???
> Lá esta...este ano a melhoria é conjuntural e nada estrutural...se nada for feito, no próximo ano é mais um a acumular combustível...
> Vejam outro ponto importante...o que mais ardeu?


15% de fogo de origem criminosa é pouco??? A tua postura aqui é mesmo MUITO ESTRANHA!!! Eu não entendo a desvalorização que fazes do fogo criminoso. Nem que fosse 5% para mim já era muito!


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2018 às 18:27)

Por aqui já paira no ar o cheiro a fogo, do incendio que começou ás 17:50, em Vale da Serra, Torres Novas, conta já com 60 operacionais, 14 veiculos e 1 meio aéreo, espermos que o combate seja favorável, mais uma vez a freguesia de Pedrógão a arder, para variar.


----------



## AJB (29 Ago 2018 às 18:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> 15% de fogo de origem criminosa é pouco??? A tua postura aqui é mesmo MUITO ESTRANHA!!! Eu não entendo a desvalorização que fazes do fogo criminoso. Nem que fosse 5% para mim já era muito!


Nunca disse que era muito ou pouco...le bem!
Disse sim que para aqueles que tanto apregoam a onda terrorista...15% é uma insignificância.
Ter atencao que falamos em % dos investigados e nao na totalidade...no entanto a % dos investigados é muito elevada!
Quanto a tua provocação...É estranhissimo que tanto defendas este Governo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2018 às 19:00)

AJB disse:


> Nunca disse que era muito ou pouco...le bem!
> Disse sim que para aqueles que tanto apregoam a onda terrorista...15% é uma insignificância.
> Ter atencao que falamos em % dos investigados e nao na totalidade...no entanto a % dos investigados é muito elevada!
> Quanto a tua provocação...É estranhissimo que tanto defendas este Governo...


Estranhíssimo que defenda o governo porquê??? Ora essa!


----------



## dvieira (29 Ago 2018 às 19:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui já paira no ar o cheiro a fogo, do incendio que começou ás 17:50, em Vale da Serra, Torres Novas, conta já com 60 operacionais, 14 veiculos e 1 meio aéreo, espermos que o combate seja favorável, mais uma vez a freguesia de Pedrógão a arder, para variar.


Nao deve estar fácil pois está muito vento pelo menos aqui em Fátima e por isso o ataque inicial foi forte. Já 2 meios aéreos já.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2018 às 19:16)

dvieira disse:


> Nao deve estar fácil pois está muito vento pelo menos aqui em Fátima e por isso o ataque inicial foi forte. Já 2 meios aéreos já.


É o único em curso...


----------



## dvieira (29 Ago 2018 às 19:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É o único em curso...


Sim eu sei que o único em curso mas não tem havido hoje muitas ignições. Mas com o vento que está pelo menos na nossa zona se houvesse ocorrências elas teriam de ser de um ataque inicial forte. Por vezes o vento pode ser 10 vezes pior que a temperatura demasiado alta. Se reparares no histórico dos incêndios no concelho de Torres Novas eles têm sido resolvido num prazo de 30 minutos e este já vai mais que 1 hora e isso só se pode dever ao vento cria várias projecções.


----------



## AJB (29 Ago 2018 às 19:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estranhíssimo que defenda o governo porquê??? Ora essa!


A minha postura é muito estranha porquê? ?? Ora essa!


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2018 às 19:58)

AJB disse:


> A minha postura é muito estranha porquê? ?? Ora essa!


Quem tiver olhos que veja!


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2018 às 19:59)

Se é para discutir política no tópico, levem a discussão para MP.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2018 às 20:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> Se é para discutir política no tópico, levem a discussão para MP.


Eu já terminei e não tem nada a ver com política, pelo menos da minha parte!


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2018 às 20:03)

dvieira disse:


> Sim eu sei que o único em curso mas não tem havido hoje muitas ignições. Mas com o vento que está pelo menos na nossa zona se houvesse ocorrências elas teriam de ser de um ataque inicial forte. Por vezes o vento pode ser 10 vezes pior que a temperatura demasiado alta. Se reparares no histórico dos incêndios no concelho de Torres Novas eles têm sido resolvido num prazo de 30 minutos e este já vai mais que 1 hora e isso só se pode dever ao vento cria várias projecções.



Ouvi agora á 5 minutos atrás, o helicópetero, provavelmente já estaria a sair do TO, pois ainda por cima agora começa a anoitecer cada vez mais cedo.
Poderá ser uma noite complicada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2018 às 20:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ouvi agora á 5 minutos atrás, o helicópetero, provavelmente já estaria a sair do TO, pois ainda por cima agora começa a anoitecer cada vez mais cedo.
> Poderá ser uma noite complicada.


Já está em resolução!


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2018 às 20:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já está em resolução!



*TORRES NOVAS – Última hora. Alerta de incêndio em Vale da Serra. Cinquenta bombeiros a caminho*

Cerca de cinquenta bombeiros e ainda um meio aéreo estão mobilizados para o combate a um incêndio que deflagrou em Vale da Serra, Pedrógão, concelho de Torres Novas. São estas as indicações da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, que centra o fogo numa área de mato. Refira-se que esta é a primeira ignição desta quarta-feira no que ao distrito de Santarém diz respeito. Foto ilustrativa

Actualização (18h19): Há reforço de meios. Número de bombeiros chega, já, aos 59, com catorze veículos de apoio. A localidade de Vale da Serra tem sido fustigada durante as últimas semanas, com fortes suspeitas de fogo-posto em algumas das ignições.

Actualização (18h25): Intensidade do vento eleva dificuldades do combate. Já está mobilizado outro meio aéreo para apoiar os 63 bombeiros que estão a combate.


https://radiohertz.pt/torres-novas-...-vale-da-serra-cinquenta-bombeiros-a-caminho/

Felizmente que já está extinto...


----------



## bandevelugo (29 Ago 2018 às 20:50)

MSantos disse:


> É um problema social e cultural que não tem solução fácil. O uso do fogo está muito enraizado na cultura rural portuguesa principalmente a Norte do Tejo, As pessoas usam o fogo sem cuidado e em condições meteorológicas perigosas.
> 
> Na minha opinião a solução passaria por haver educação florestal/ambiental desde o primeiro ciclo em todas as escolas, temos que formar toda uma nova geração de pessoas ambientalmente conscientes nesta e noutras questões, como na redução do uso do plástico por exemplo.



Sim, caríssimo MSantos, é um problema cultural, mas não só:

1º Os reacendimentos *não são um problema "cultural*", são um problema do sistema ou das técnicas de combate aos incêndios;

2º A má legislação produzida também *não é um problema "cultural"* - só se for de incompetência e má preparação dos políticos e da sua ânsia em resolver as questões apenas com legislação, passando o ónus para os proprietários - como se a sua aplicação não fosse um custo para o país, no seu todo!

E no final podem sempre dizer - "eu até fiz 2 decretos, 10 despachos e 5 portarias e vejam lá o que ardeu! Malditos incendiários!" (ultimamente também tem sido "malditos eucaliptos"); entretanto entra outro ministro e volta tudo à estaca zero. Isto já vimos todos os que se preocupam com a floresta, desde há muitos anos até aos dias de hoje.

Se alguém tem dúvidas da péssima legislação produzida é só ver por exemplo https://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/inc...ter-efeito-contrario---relatorio-9202265.html

3º Tantos incêndios provocados por linhas eléctricas também *não são um problema cultural *- sobretudo quando os próprios consumidores de eletricidade até pagam nas suas faturas os trabalhos de conservação e manutenção das redes - e em Portugal é bem cara a eletricidade.

Portanto, em 2018 (e os incêndios começaram à grande já na década de 70 - vai para meio século) esta história da "cultura" soa um pouco a incompetência nacional, a todos os níveis...


----------



## vagas (29 Ago 2018 às 22:00)

MSantos disse:


> É um problema social e cultural que não tem solução fácil. O uso do fogo está muito enraizado na cultura rural portuguesa principalmente a Norte do Tejo, As pessoas usam o fogo sem cuidado e em condições meteorológicas perigosas.
> 
> Na minha opinião a solução passaria por haver educação florestal/ambiental desde o primeiro ciclo em todas as escolas, temos que formar toda uma nova geração de pessoas ambientalmente conscientes nesta e noutras questões, como na redução do uso do plástico por exemplo.


Uso do fogo e uma questão financeira, quer das empresas de combustíveis, quer de celuloses entre outras  enquanto isto for um negócio, podes dar a educação que deres eles acabam por ganhar 

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (29 Ago 2018 às 23:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estranhíssimo que defenda o governo porquê??? Ora essa!


A minha postura é muito estranha porquê? ?? Ora essa!


SpiderVV disse:


> Se é para discutir política no tópico, levem a discussão para MP.


Apenas me defendi usando os termos usados para me acusarem!
Devemos lidar bem com as opinioes contrarias, principalmente quando sustentadas com factos! Sinto me um evangelizador neste tópico


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2018 às 00:25)

AJB disse:


> A minha postura é muito estranha porquê? ?? Ora essa!
> 
> Apenas me defendi usando os termos usados para me acusarem!
> Devemos lidar bem com as opinioes contrarias, principalmente quando sustentadas com factos! Sinto me um evangelizador neste tópico


Evangelizador??? Só se for a favor do fogo! Enfim, fico-me por aqui!


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2018 às 00:26)




----------



## vitamos (30 Ago 2018 às 00:44)

Nem o conhecimento profundo deve dar o lugar à arrogância, nem a falta dele dá direito a uma acusação absolutamente desnecessária. Sejam comedidos por favor.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Ago 2018 às 00:51)

AJB disse:


> Sinto me um evangelizador neste tópico




Não sabia que um tópico com um título tão triste pudesse ser divertido!


----------



## AJB (30 Ago 2018 às 01:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Evangelizador??? Só se for a favor do fogo! Enfim, fico-me por aqui!


Acertaste em cheio, sem ironia! 
Sou evangelizador do fogo precisamente para ter menos incendios!
Pensa nisso


----------



## AJB (30 Ago 2018 às 01:03)

vitamos disse:


> Nem o conhecimento profundo deve dar o lugar à arrogância, nem a falta dele dá direito a uma acusação absolutamente desnecessária. Sejam comedidos por favor.


Totalmente de acordo, mas nao me parece ter sido arrogante, nem quis acusar ninguem...apenas mostrar que algumas acusações sao descabidas...de resto ja passou


----------



## AJB (30 Ago 2018 às 01:04)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não sabia que um tópico com um título tão triste pudesse ser divertido!


O topico em si nao o é...de todo...mas a forma como é discutido, por vezes sim, nem imaginas quanto!!!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Ago 2018 às 01:43)

AJB disse:


> O topico em si nao o é...de todo...mas a forma como é discutido, por vezes sim, nem imaginas quanto!!!



Então não sei?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Ago 2018 às 05:02)

O AJB deve ser o que mais percebe do assunto por aqui. Merecia mais respeito.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2018 às 11:05)




----------



## AJB (30 Ago 2018 às 11:22)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> O AJB deve ser o que mais percebe do assunto por aqui. Merecia mais respeito.


Sem problemas,todos aprendemos aqui e muito... mas agradeço as palavras


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2018 às 17:25)

Incêndio em Marvão (Portagem) de novo com 64 operacionais, ouvi o heli  a ir para lá agora.

Edit: Dominado.


----------



## robinetinidol (31 Ago 2018 às 17:52)

IF Serra dos Candeeiros, sítio complicadíssimo; ataque inicial em Alfandega da Fé como nunca vi ( 7 MA logo); IF Carvalhosas, Coimbra, num sítio muito complicado com histórico de IF devastador


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Ago 2018 às 18:19)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Serra dos Candeeiros, sítio complicadíssimo; ataque inicial em Alfandega da Fé como nunca vi ( 7 MA logo); IF Carvalhosas, Coimbra, num sítio muito complicado com histórico de IF devastador



Serra Aire e Candeeiros e Carvalhosas dominados  Alfândega da Fé segue com 81 operacionais e 7 meios aéreos!


----------



## robinetinidol (31 Ago 2018 às 18:28)

IF Capeludos com maior ataque inicial que alguma vez vi: 123 / 24 / 4
Só mesmo Oleiros 2015 com 111 op.


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2018 às 22:30)

*Bombeiros alertam para riscos de queimadas em São Miguel*


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Set 2018 às 12:53)

Esta a ser combatido por 166 operacionais, 52 veiculos, e 6 meio aéreos.

*Nove casas e restaurante no DiverLanhoso evacuados devido a incêndio*

O fumo do incêndio já atingiu o parque. Nove casas e um restaurante localizados no interior do DiverLanhoso foram evacuados e foi também impedida a entrada de mais pessoas, por precaução.

As pessoas foram deslocadas para o Centro Social de Serzedelo, onde está localizado também o posto de comando, e ainda não tiveram ordem de regresso, apesar de o fogo já ter passado pelas casas e de já não haver perigo

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/br...rque-radical-da-povoa-de-lanhoso-9788229.html


----------



## huguh (1 Set 2018 às 12:58)

172 operacionais, 7 meios aéreos em Póvoa de Lanhoso com 2 frentes
125op, 6MA em Loulé


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2018 às 13:00)

Póvoa de Lanhoso com 2 frentes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Set 2018 às 13:24)

Depois de várias tentativas, na mesma zona, esperemos que não se torne num grande incêndio, enquanto o vento se mantiver de sueste, o risco é bem menor, se fosse de Norte era bem mais perigoso, essa zona desde do Ameixial a Barranco do Velho nunca ardeu nos grandes incêndios do Caldeirão.

Edit: Aumenta bastante o número de efectivos, já são quase 200 operacionais, 59 vaículos e 4 meios aéreos

Edit2: Continua a aumentar o dispositivo, já são 217 operacionais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2018 às 13:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Depois de várias tentativas, na mesma zona, esperemos que não se torne num grande incêndio, enquanto o vento se mantiver de sueste, o risco é bem menor, se fosse de Norte era bem mais perigoso, essa zona desde do Ameixial a Barranco do Velho nunca ardeu nos grandes incêndios do Caldeirão.
> 
> Edit: Aumenta bastante o número de efectivos, já são quase 200 operacionais, 59 vaículos e 4 meios aéreos



E volta a aumentar bem, 217 operacionais e 65 meios terrestres. Os aéreos mantêm-se 4.

Parece ser numa zona complicada. Pela EM de Alcoutim, vento médio à volta de 30km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2018 às 14:14)

Loulé com 2 frentes de acordo com a TVI24.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/incendio/quase-duzentos-operacionais-combatem-fogo-em-loule


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Set 2018 às 14:36)

Loulé já é ocorrência importante, 3 frentes activas!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2018 às 14:41)

Número de meios em Loulé a aumentar constantemente: 263 operacionais, 85 meios terrestres e 5 meios aéreos.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2018 às 14:45)

Às 13h o incêndio de Loulé tinha uma das frentes a ceder ao combate, das duas uma: ou o incêndio se dividiu em 3 frentes e uma delas continua a ceder, ou a situação piorou devido ao aumento do vento durante o início da tarde.


----------



## nunessimoes (1 Set 2018 às 15:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> Às 13h o incêndio de Loulé tinha uma das frentes a ceder ao combate, das duas uma: ou o incêndio se dividiu em 3 frentes e uma delas continua a ceder, ou a situação piorou devido ao aumento do vento durante o início da tarde.


Neste momento 3 frentes. Duas para norte já no distrito de Beja, outra para sul. 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Super Trovoada (1 Set 2018 às 15:36)

O incêndio de Loulé já tem uma dimensão considerável https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.go...879999507,-7.31460337268925,37.75864946405757


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2018 às 16:21)

Grande aumento de meios em Loulé, passa de 296 para 367 operacionais, 97 para 119 meios terrestres. Mantêm-se 5 meios aéreos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2018 às 16:25)




----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Set 2018 às 16:29)

O radar do IPMA está a sul a cerca de 5/6 kms.

Fala-se tanto do eucalipto, aonde está o eucalipto nesta zona do Algarve, só existe sobreiros e arde na mesma. 

Um incêndio, já com 5 horas de duração ainda está sob o comando do comandante dos Bombeiros de Albufeira. A continuar, assim é bem possível que chegue ainda hoje ao nº mágico para passar a ser comandado pela Patrícia, se entra o nabo temos incêndio para vários dias. 

2 grandes incêndios no Algarve, no mesmo ano, é dose, nunca tinha acontecido. 

Neste momento, já com 378 operacionais, 122 viaturas e 7 meios aéreos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2018 às 16:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O radar do IPMA está a sul a cerca de 5/6 kms.



E por falar em radar, nas imagens de radar é possível ver uma mancha a Sul de Almodôvar já há bastante tempo. Quase de certeza que é do fumo do incêndio.


----------



## kikofra (1 Set 2018 às 17:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O radar do IPMA está a sul a cerca de 5/6 kms.
> 
> Fala-se tanto do eucalipto, aonde está o eucalipto nesta zona do Algarve, só existe sobreiros e arde na mesma.
> 
> ...


https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...entes-ativas-consome-apenas-mato-e-eucaliptal


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Set 2018 às 17:40)

Outro incêndio no Algarve, na zona de São Marcos da Serra em Boião, já com 43 operacionais, 9 veículos e 2 meios aéreos.

O incêndio do Ameixial, já com 414 operacionais, 133 veículos e 7 meios aéreos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Set 2018 às 18:00)

"Grande incêndio em desenvolvimento na serra do Caldeirão, evoluindo de SE para NW, ou seja simétrico do grande incêndio de 2004. Menor intensidade que o incêndio de Monchique mas em condições meteorológicas (índice FWI>62) associadas aos grandes incêndios algarvios."


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2018 às 18:09)

GRIF's de Portalegre, Setúbal, Évora e Santarém no TO de Loulé também.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Set 2018 às 18:28)

Quase 500 operacionais e 8 meios aéreos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2018 às 19:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2018 às 19:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2018 às 21:03)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2018 às 21:16)

No mapa da ANPC o fogo de Loulé aparece em resolução. Vamos ver se está mesmo em resolução ou se é algum bug.

EDIT: confirma-se, incêndio dominado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Set 2018 às 21:29)

@joselamego, a "Sintra do Algarve", como um senhor fala aqui nesta pequena reportagem, pena é que agora esteja tudo tão negro.


----------



## Hawk (1 Set 2018 às 22:25)

De acordo com alguns órgãos de CS, o comando operacional do incêndio de Loulé/Almodóvar pediu à população adequada que fossem "armados em super-heróis, inconscientes, incautos, ignorantes, etc, etc" e que ajudassem a protecção civil a combater o fogo. Foi dado o exemplo específico para usar os tractores particulares em vez de esperar 2h por máquinas de rasto municipais. Fogo dominado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2018 às 12:09)




----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2018 às 15:29)

Incendio em Castelo Branco, Oleiros, está já em resolução, conta com 105 operacionais, 23 veiculos e 2 MA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2018 às 16:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2018 às 19:31)

*Troço do IP4 cortado ao trânsito devido a incêndio florestal*
2 set 2018 18:17

O IP4, que liga Amarante a Vila Real, em Trás os Montes, está cortado ao trânsito entre o quilómetro 62,8 e 67,1 devido a um incêndio florestal, indicou á agência Lusa fonte do Comando Geral da GNR.
... https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/troco-do-ip4-cortado-ao-transito-devido-a-incendio-florestal


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2018 às 15:31)

Incêndio entre fajarda e Coruche, trânsito parado, está uma grande fila, eu estou nela parado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Set 2018 às 17:19)

Durante esta tarde cheirou imenso a queimado e caíram cinzas durante um bom tempo onde resido. Isto devido a um incêndio em Mato que começou às 14:59 em Migarrinhos.

1h depois de ter começado parecia estar perto de ser dominado, mas pouco depois o vento intensificou-se e mudou de direcção, o que complicou o combate ao mesmo. Chegaram a estar no terreno 63 operacionais, acompanhados de 17 viaturas.












Entretanto, pelas 16:03 começou um outro incêndio em mato, perto de Santo António dos Cavaleiros. Este fogo no início apresentava uma coluna de fogo negra. Foi accionado 1 meio aéreo, que contribuiu para a rápida resolução deste IF. Para além do meio aéreo, estiveram 32 operacionais e 7 viaturas.

O accionamento do meio aéreo pode ter sido devido à falta de meios, visto que estava a ocorrer em simultâneo o fogo de Migarrinhos, acima referido.


----------



## AJB (7 Set 2018 às 23:44)

http://www.elmundo.es/ciencia-y-salud/ciencia/2018/08/31/5b882f05268e3eca628b4619.html


----------



## AJB (8 Set 2018 às 11:11)

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...pa-protecao-civil-pelas-66-mortes-no-incendio


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Set 2018 às 14:05)

Reacendimento em Penacova ( Coimbra) já com muitos meios! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Set 2018 às 15:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Reacendimento em Penacova ( Coimbra) já com muitos meios!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Estive a ver agora á pouco na CMTV, e via-se que estava a arder uma zona de encosta, de eucaliptos, inacessível a meios terrestes, mas já consta como estando em resolução.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Set 2018 às 22:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Estive a ver agora á pouco na CMTV, e via-se que estava a arder uma zona de encosta, de eucaliptos, inacessível a meios terrestes, mas já consta como estando em resolução.


É o resultado da reflorestação natural desordenada depois do grande incêndio de 2005, que acabou por chegar as portas da cidade de Coimbra! Um barril de pólvora essa zona, como tantas outras vão ficar se nada for feito no imediato na maioria da zonas que arderam o ano passado!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Devas (11 Set 2018 às 16:52)

2018140056467 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SANTARÉM SANTARÉM Abitureiras Casais Porto Oliveira 2018.09.11 16:02 Mato 201Op 54MT 5MA

2018010076363 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AVEIRO OLIVEIRA DO BAIRRO Oiã Oiã 2018.09.11 14:00 Povoamento Florestal 108Op 27MT 5MA


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Set 2018 às 17:14)

Grande coluna de fumo, visível do incendio de Abitureiras, a situação não parece estar fácil.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Set 2018 às 18:35)

*Incêndios em Santarém e Rio Maior cortam A15*






Dois incêndios nos concelhos de Santarém e Rio Maior, separados por uma curta distância, estão a mobilizar mais de duas centenas e meia de operacionais.

As chamas deflagraram inicialmente às 16h02 na localidade de Porto Oliveira, na freguesia de Abitureiras, concelho de Santarém, onde às 18h00 estavam 178 operacionais, apoiados por 49 viaturas e 6 meios aéreos.

Cerca de 45 minutos depois, a poucos quilómetros, deflagrou novo incêndio, este já na localidade de Malaqueijo, no concelho de Rio Maior, onde à mesma hora estavam 93 operacionais, apoiados por 23 viaturas e 1 meio aéreo.

No meio destes dois incêndios está a A15, no troço entre Rio Maior e Santarém, que está cortado nos dois sentidos.

O fumo é visível de vários locais das cidades de Santarém e Rio Maior e mesmo de localidades vizinhas como Almeirim, Alpiarça, Cartaxo, Barquinha ou Tancos.











http://www.rederegional.com/index.php/sociedades/23278-incendios-em-santarem-e-rio-maior-cortam-a15


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Set 2018 às 17:18)

Incendio em Ourém, Cercal, que já estão em Conclusão, mas chegou a ser combatido por 51 operacionais e 14 veiculos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2018 às 16:47)




----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2018 às 22:54)

Incêndio na Vidigueira, Beja com 51 operacionais, provavelmente está difícil de apagar devido ao vento forte que origina das células convectivas. Monchique, de novo, com 113 operacionais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Set 2018 às 23:04)

Muitos veículos já em deslocação para o incendio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2018 às 23:14)

Já 137 operacionais e 42 veículos, o vento é o principal inimigo dos bombeiros.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2018 às 23:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já 134 operacionais e 40 veículos, o vento é o principal inimigo dos bombeiros.


Aparentemente parece estar a queimar uma  "bolsa" no meio de  zonas já ardidas no incêndio de Agosto!  

Confirma-se:
https://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/...ros-combatem-incendio-em-Monchique#gs.0dlAQls

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Set 2018 às 20:10)

Incendio em Coimbra, Pampilhosa da Serra, em povoamento florestal, conta já com 101 operacionais, 22 veiculos, e teve também a ajuda de 2 meios aéreos, está neste momento em resolução.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2018 às 19:26)

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...tear-dois-fogos-em-monchique-nos-ultimos-dias


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2018 às 20:15)




----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2018 às 21:10)

Incêndio na EN125 (junto) no sentido OlhãoFaro , já dominado e conta com 34 operacionais e 13 veículos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Set 2018 às 15:08)

Este pegou com força, zona muito complicada! Próximos dias poderão ser complicados!


----------



## criz0r (20 Set 2018 às 15:25)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Este pegou com força, zona muito complicada! Próximos dias poderão ser complicados!



Zona com relevo significativo e predominância de Eucalipto + Pinheiro. Se não for dominado nas próximas horas, dependendo da direcção do vento, tem potencial para alastrar ao Concelho de Proença-a-nova que é um Mação II.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Set 2018 às 15:45)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Este pegou com força, zona muito complicada! Próximos dias poderão ser complicados!





criz0r disse:


> Zona com relevo significativo e predominância de Eucalipto + Pinheiro. Se não for dominado nas próximas horas, dependendo da direcção do vento, tem potencial para alastrar ao Concelho de Proença-a-nova que é um Mação II.



Em resolução.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Set 2018 às 15:48)

criz0r disse:


> Zona com relevo significativo e predominância de Eucalipto + Pinheiro. Se não for dominado nas próximas horas, dependendo da direcção do vento, tem potencial para alastrar ao Concelho de Proença-a-nova que é um Mação II.



Avaliando algumas estações , o vento provavelmente estará de NW,o que até ver empurra o incêndio na direcção oposta! Mas combustível não falta naquela zona.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (22 Set 2018 às 15:34)

Incêndio em Covilhã a arrancar forte 151h 37vt 7ma
Alguém tem fotos?


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Set 2018 às 18:02)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Incêndio em Covilhã a arrancar forte 151h 37vt 7ma
> Alguém tem fotos?



Pelas imagens que vi esta tarde deste mesmo incendio, na CMTV, as chamas estavam relativamente perto de habitações, mas neste momento a ocorrencia já consta como estando em resolução.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2018 às 19:27)

Hoje, mais uma ocorrência na Serra de Monchique, embora fosse dominado rapidamente. Os próximos dias vão ser perigosos para Monchique.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Set 2018 às 20:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Hoje, mais uma ocorrência na Serra de Monchique, embora fosse dominado rapidamente. Os próximos dias vão ser perigosos para Monchique.



Sim vi também na CMTV, onde estavam a entrevistar a equipa de 14 operacionais que estão de vigilancia na serra de Monchique, e ele falou na tal ocorrencia, mas que tinham sido demobilizados, quando iam já a caminho.


----------



## Devas (23 Set 2018 às 00:39)

2018140059106 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SANTARÉM ALCANENA Monsanto MONSANTO 2018.09.22 23:08 Mato 181 Op 50 MT

Zona complicada, já dentro do PNSAC


----------



## jcsmonteiro (23 Set 2018 às 01:31)

Devas disse:


> 2018140059106
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Como está a situação?


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2018 às 01:45)

Edit: Dominado


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Set 2018 às 09:25)

Devas disse:


> 2018140059106
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Incêndio de grandes dimensões em Alcanena mobiliza mais de 180 operacionais*






Um incêndio que deflagrou às 23h08 deste sábado, 22 de setembro, na freguesia de Monsanto, concelho de Alcanena, está a atingir grandes dimensões.

Segundo informação recolhida pela Rede Regional junto de moradores na zona, às 00h20 as chamas começavam a aproximar-se da freguesia de Amiais de Baixo, no concelho de Santarém.

Segundo a proteção civil, às 01h00 da madrugada de domingo, estavam no local 182 operacionais, apoiados por 51 viaturas de várias corporações da região.






http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...em-alcanena-mobiliza-mais-de-160-operacionais

Não deixa de ser suspeito um foco de incendio começar já a esta hora.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Set 2018 às 15:37)

Incendio em Viseu, que conta com 164 operacionais, 43 veiculos e 3 meios aéreos, já está em fase de resolução.

https://fogos.pt/fogo/2018180055198


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Set 2018 às 18:43)

Incendio em Coruche, já a ficar considerável, actualmente conta com 64 operacionais, e 16 veiculos.
Em Torres Novas, um foco de incendio, também foi rapidamente controlado, com a ajuda de 34 operacionais.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (23 Set 2018 às 19:53)

Incêndio PNPG- cabril, montalegre. Já com 177 homens 53 viaturas e 1 meio aéreo
Informação não oficial que o GRUATA Lisboa pre posicionado na BAL de vila real foi acionado para a ocorrência


----------



## jonas (23 Set 2018 às 21:10)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Incêndio PNPG- cabril, montalegre. Já com 177 homens 53 viaturas e 1 meio aéreo
> Informação não oficial que o GRUATA Lisboa pre posicionado na BAL de vila real foi acionado para a ocorrência


Incêndio com 2 frentes ativas, quase 200 opr no seu combate e vários grupos de reforços accionados.
Esperemos que a noite ajude...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2018 às 21:11)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Informação não oficial que o GRUATA Lisboa pre posicionado na BAL de vila real foi acionado para a ocorrência


Correcto, este consta da lista oficial de grupos de reforço.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Set 2018 às 21:12)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Incêndio PNPG- cabril, montalegre. Já com 177 homens 53 viaturas e 1 meio aéreo
> Informação não oficial que o GRUATA Lisboa pre posicionado na BAL de vila real foi acionado para a ocorrência



O incendio continua em curso, com 197 operacionais e 67 veiculos, esperemos que o seu combate seja favorável agora com o cair da noite, pois o dia de amanhã não se deve de esperar fácil, e ainda para mais num parque nacional tão importante, como este.


----------



## dvieira (23 Set 2018 às 23:58)

Novo IF em Alijó. CMTV fala em possíveis evacuações em breve.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Set 2018 às 00:14)

dvieira disse:


> Novo IF em Alijó. CMTV fala em possíveis evacuações em breve.


Já é ocorrência importante! POSIT: Três frentes 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Set 2018 às 01:27)

Vila Verde ( Braga) também já é ocorrência importante! 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Set 2018 às 01:28)

Montalegre (PNPG) em resolução 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jcsmonteiro (24 Set 2018 às 01:35)

3 ocorrências significativas no norte do país. As 3 com 3 frentes ativas


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Set 2018 às 02:06)

Torre de Moncorvo dominado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Set 2018 às 09:33)

Do dia/noite de ontem resta Alijó (Vila Real ) por dominar!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Set 2018 às 10:31)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Do dia/noite de ontem resta Alijó (Vila Real ) por dominar!



Em resolução.


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2018 às 10:35)

As ignições que forem surgindo nos próximos dias podem ser bastante problemáticas, a vegetação está muito seca.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2018 às 12:27)

Situação complicada em Sertã, com 258 operacionais, 70 veiculos e 8 meios aéreos.
Apesar de já estar em resolução, em Alijó mantem-se no TO, 277 operacionais, 84 veiculos e 2 MA.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Set 2018 às 12:43)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Situação complicada em Sertã, com 258 operacionais, 70 veiculos e 8 meios aéreos.
> Apesar de já estar em resolução, em Alijó mantem-se no TO, 277 operacionais, 84 veiculos e 2 MA.



A  cerca de meia hora estava assim! Este vai dar muito trabalho se não for empurrado pelo vento , para zonas já ardidas no ano passado! 

Edit: Pela informação que obtive agora de uma pessoa amiga da Sertã, o incêndio está a seguir sentido NW , ou seja em direcção a uma localidade que se chama Fontainhas , perto do concelho de Proença a´nova! Ou seja bastante longe dos grandes incêndios do ano passado!


----------



## Devas (24 Set 2018 às 12:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Situação complicada em Sertã, com 258 operacionais, 70 veiculos e 8 meios aéreos.
> Apesar de já estar em resolução, em Alijó mantem-se no TO, 277 operacionais, 84 veiculos e 2 MA.




Nas ocorrências importantes o IF Alijó está em Curso com 1 Frente Ativa...


----------



## jcsmonteiro (24 Set 2018 às 13:14)

Devas disse:


> Nas ocorrências importantes o IF Alijó está em Curso com 1 Frente Ativa...


Já em resolução


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2018 às 13:26)

Devas disse:


> Nas ocorrências importantes o IF Alijó está em Curso com 1 Frente Ativa...





jcsmonteiro disse:


> Já em resolução



Na página da Prociv, consta como estando em resolução já á álgum tempo, ainda mostrou agora na CMTV, e apenas se via alguns reacendimentos no alto da serra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2018 às 13:49)

"INFORMAÇÃO SOBRE O INCÊNDIO

Caros Amigos da Sertã, o incêndio está a evoluir no sentido do Pereiro, porém para área já ardida em ocasião anterior.
O fogo está próximo da aldeia do Sipote.
Acreditamos que as equipas técnicas no local estão a fazer um bom trabalho. O vento é que parece constituir um obstáculo mais difícil.

Regressaremos para actualizar esta informação, assim que possível.

Fonte: dados informais fornecidos por locais em 24.09.2018 pelas 13h40m; informação não institucional."

Fonte: *Sertã*

Em Alijó, a situação  descontrolou-se pois passou de em resolução, para novamente em curso, as temperaturas elevadas e a baixa humidade não ajudam em nada.

Imagem de agora (13:45) Incêndio em Maljoga perto de Maljoga combatido por 310 operacionais, 84 meios terrestres e 10 meios aéreos.


----------



## huguh (24 Set 2018 às 15:01)

Neste momento

Alijó, 259op, 4MA
Sertã, 362op, 10MA


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2018 às 15:14)

"Incêndio entre Murça e Vila Real, aparentemente o mais significativo desde o incêndio de Almodovar, tanto em intensidade como em dimensão. 141 ha ardidos de acordo com o EFFIS e ainda por controlar."


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2018 às 15:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2018 às 15:50)




----------



## srr (24 Set 2018 às 16:05)

Novo em Vila Rei ....Lateral ao da Sertã - Isto vai dispersar meios....


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2018 às 16:07)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Set 2018 às 16:12)

Sertã em resolução


----------



## Cesar (24 Set 2018 às 16:15)

Depois do verão todo sem se ver fumo de incendios ao longe via se fumo vindo de norte, talvez sernancelhe.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Set 2018 às 10:22)

Atenção pessoal, regra do três trinta , representada em algumas zonas do país, nomeadamente interior norte e litoral norte 

Índice de FWI representa isso mesmo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2018 às 11:26)




----------



## rokleon (25 Set 2018 às 11:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Atenção pessoal, regra do três trinta , representada em algumas zonas do país, nomeadamente interior norte e litoral norte
> 
> Índice de FWI representa isso mesmo!


Este é um dos dias piores do mês nesse sentido, de risco! Felizmente acalmará gradualmente nos dias seguintes, com a vinda de humidade e precipitação em muitas zonas críticas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2018 às 13:21)

Incendio em Fafe, mobiliza 160 operacionais, 52 veiculos e 2 meios aéreos, lavra já desde as 6 da manhã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2018 às 14:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2018 às 16:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2018 às 16:51)




----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2018 às 17:19)

Incendio em Proença-a-Nova, com 80 op, 19 veiculos, e 4 MA, já está em resolução.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2018 às 20:16)

*Governo prorroga período crítico de incêndios até 15 de outubro*

*



*

Durante este período, nos espaços florestais ou agrícolas, é proibido fumar, fazer lume ou fogueiras; fazer queimadas; lançar foguetes e balões de mecha acesa; fumigar ou desinfestar apiários.

O Governo decidiu prorrogar até 15 de outubro o período crítico de incêndios, devido à previsão de temperaturas “com valores acima do que é padrão” e à baixa probabilidade de ocorrência de precipitação, anunciou esta terça-feira o Ministério da Agricultura.

Segundo uma nota do Ministério, seguiu já para publicação em Diário da República o despacho do secretário de Estado das Florestas e do Desenvolvimento Rural onde se explica que se trata de “um prolongamento tendo em consideração as circunstâncias meteorológicas prováveis para a primeira quinzena de outubro, de temperaturas com valores acima do que é o padrão para a época, uma baixa probabilidade de ocorrência de precipitação e porque o território nacional se encontra em níveis elevados de valores de severidade meteorológica diária acumulada”. Face a esta situação, o executivo prevê “uma manutenção do risco de incêndio rural em níveis elevados”.

https://observador.pt/2018/09/25/governo-prorroga-periodo-critico-de-incendios-ate-15-de-outubro/


----------



## huguh (26 Set 2018 às 13:43)

Incêndio em Vila Verde com 124 operacionais e 1 frente
Póvoa de Lanhoso com 150op e 4 meios aéreos e 2 frentes


----------



## dvieira (26 Set 2018 às 13:55)

Novo IF em Aljezur já com 5 meios aéreos.


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2018 às 15:04)

https://www.dn.pt/pais/interior/bom...eado-varios-incendios-no-sabugal-9909508.html


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Set 2018 às 15:17)

dvieira disse:


> Novo IF em Aljezur já com 5 meios aéreos.



Maior dificuldade será o vento! Vento de SE com rajadas , superiores a 50km/h!! Pelo google maps  parece estar a arder numa zona com pouco combustível!


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2018 às 15:18)

O incendio de Aljezur conta neste momento com 208 operacionais, 58 veiculos e 5 MA.


----------



## Tonton (26 Set 2018 às 16:25)

Braga, com dois incêndios importantes (Leiradela e Aboim da Nóbrega)


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2018 às 17:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O incendio de Aljezur conta neste momento com 208 operacionais, 58 veiculos e 5 MA.


Dominado...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2018 às 17:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Dominado...



Ainda bem, por acaso acabei de ver agora mesmo na CMTV, estavam em directo do local do incendio.


----------



## dvieira (26 Set 2018 às 19:59)

Novo IF em Abrantes. Começo á pouco tempo mas já mais de 70 operacionais.


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2018 às 20:28)

Surpreende-me como é que ainda existe algo para arder em Abrantes. A zona assinalada é um autêntico deserto de Eucaliptos que arderam o ano passado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2018 às 20:32)

criz0r disse:


> Surpreende-me como é que ainda existe algo para arder em Abrantes. A zona assinalada é um autêntico deserto de Eucaliptos que arderam o ano passado.



A situaçaõ em termos de incendios aqui pelo distrito de Santarém até tem estado calma, esperemos  que consigam resolver a situação no decorrer da noite.
É mesmo junto a um dos "braços" da barragem do Castelo de Bode.


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2018 às 20:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É mesmo junto a um dos "braços" da barragem do Castelo de Bode.



Sim, só pode ser isso. Passei ainda o mês passado, na estrada nacional perto do local da ocorrência e não há lá nada para além de Eucaliptos pequenos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2018 às 20:43)

criz0r disse:


> Sim, só pode ser isso. Passei ainda o mês passado, na estrada nacional perto do local da ocorrência e não há lá nada para além de Eucaliptos pequenos.



Pois não deixa de ser estranho, ou então pode se tratar de um erro na localização, pelo que já me apercebi, o marcador da localização, não marca o local com 100% de exatidão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2018 às 21:53)

O incendio de Abrantes já está em conclusão, bem como outro que começou agora ás 21:17, em Sardoal, e o de Braga, Vila Verde, já está em resolução.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2018 às 22:46)

A malta ainda não está satisfeita, outro incêndio circundante à Serra de Monchique, o vento foi o maior aliado, já que soprava de leste e nessa zona existe muito pouco para arder, se o vento empurra-se as chamas para leste/sueste aí as coisas poderiam complicar imenso.


----------



## dvieira (27 Set 2018 às 13:35)

Novo IF na Sertã. Já mais de 80 operacionais e 2 meios aéreos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2018 às 13:55)

dvieira disse:


> Novo IF na Sertã. Já mais de 80 operacionais e 2 meios aéreos.



A Sertã ultimamente tem sido muito sacrificada, e quase sempre com ocorrencias, que acabam por dar muito trabalho aos operacioanais.
Já está em resolução, o ataque forte logo ao inicio é uma mais-valia.
O parque da Peneda-Geres, também está a arder novamente, em Montalegre.


----------



## RStorm (27 Set 2018 às 14:29)

dvieira disse:


> Novo IF na Sertã. Já mais de 80 operacionais e 2 meios aéreos.





Pedro1993 disse:


> A Sertã ultimamente tem sido muito sacrificada, e quase sempre com ocorrencias, que acabam por dar muito trabalho aos operacioanais.
> Já está em resolução, o ataque forte logo ao inicio é uma mais-valia.
> O parque da Peneda-Geres, também está a arder novamente, em Montalegre.


Boa Tarde
Desculpem estar-vos a incomodar, mas sabem-me dizer em que zona do concelho da Sertã está o incêndio?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Set 2018 às 14:49)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> Desculpem estar-vos a incomodar, mas sabem-me dizer em que zona do concelho da Sertã está o incêndio?


Pedrógão Pequeno amigo, mas já está dominado 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (27 Set 2018 às 16:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Pedrógão Pequeno amigo, mas já está dominado
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Que horror amigo, pobre população que não merece isto e que tem sido bastante fustigada  
Espero que não haja danos...


----------



## jonas (27 Set 2018 às 17:16)

IF em Celorico de Basto já com mais de 100 opr e 3 MA.Em Vinhais 80 opr e 4MA.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2018 às 17:27)

jonas disse:


> IF em Celorico de Basto já com mais de 100 opr e 3 MA.Em Vinhais 80 opr e 4MA.



Situação a acompanhar, o evoluir da situação, que esperemos que seja favorável.


----------



## jonas (27 Set 2018 às 17:48)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Situação a acompanhar, o evoluir da situação, que esperemos que seja favorável.


Agora o número de operacionais em Celorico diminui para 70...pode ser que a situação esteja a melhorar


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 08:24)

Incêndio na Serra do Marão... 130 operacionais, mas não há povoações em perigo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Set 2018 às 10:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Incêndio na Serra do Marão... 130 operacionais, mas não há povoações em perigo


Dominado 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Set 2018 às 10:48)

Incendio deflagrou ontem em Torrozelas Arganil , tendo Uma familia ficado seem teto , ainda nao passou um ano do 15 de outubro e o terror de regression.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (30 Set 2018 às 11:03)

Em que circunstâncias aconteceu @Serra do Açor ? Porque causar esse estrago num incêndio que entre o alerta e passagem ao estado de conclusão passou cerca de 1h é estranho. A não ser que exista negligência completamente grosseira no que concerne às medidas preventivas.


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Set 2018 às 11:12)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> Em que circunstâncias aconteceu @Serra do Açor ? Porque causar esse estrago num incêndio que entre o alerta e passagem ao estado de conclusão passou cerca de 1h é estranho. A não ser que exista negligência completamente grosseira no que concerne às medidas preventivas.


Nao tenho conhecimento de como ocorreu , mas amanha ja irei procurar como talk sucedeu.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Set 2018 às 11:34)

*Três meios aéreos reforçam combate às chamas na Serra do Marão*

O incêndio que deflagrou no sábado à noite na Serra do Marão, em Santa Marta de Penaguião, está a ser combatido por 146 operacionais, envolvendo 39 meios terrestres e três aéreos, indica a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil.

O incêndio, cujo alerta foi dado às 23.07 horas de sábado, lavra "numa zona de mato, de declive acentuado, na serra do Marão que está a dificultar o acesso, mas não existem povoações próximas", precisou à Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Vila Real.

O fogo, na localidade de Soutelo, tem duas frentes ativas.

Às 9.20 horas, encontravam-se no terreno 146 operacionais apoiados por 39 meios terrestres, dois helicópteros e um avião, segundo a página da Internet da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vi...bate-as-chamas-na-serra-do-marao-9928677.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Set 2018 às 21:27)

Incendio em Alcabideche, envolve já 116 operacionais e 35 veiculos, arde em povoamento florestal.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2018 às 21:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Incendio em Alcabideche, envolve já 116 operacionais e 35 veiculos, arde em povoamento florestal.



Sim é aqui perto, é no PNSC, a zona chama-se Pisão de Cima.
Passaram agora mais meios em marcha de emergência.
Está vento moderado a forte, e aquela zona faz um bocado mais vento que aqui...vamos ver.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Set 2018 às 21:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim é aqui perto, é no PNSC, a zona chama-se Pisão de Cima.
> Passaram agora mais meios em marcha de emergência.
> Está vento moderado a forte, e aquela zona faz um bocado mais vento que aqui...vamos ver.



Esperemos que consigam então resolver a situação com prontidão, ainda para mais numa zona protegida.
Pois o vento com essa intensidade é sempre um contra.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Set 2018 às 21:42)

O material combustível já está mesmo muito propenso a arder , a brincar a brincar já não chove à três meses em muitas zonas do país, que já estão em seca fraca! Todos os dias na última semana temos tido um incêndio já de dimensões consideráveis! Poderemos vir a ter a uma semana complicada, com nova subida da temperatura a partir de amanhã.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Set 2018 às 21:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Incendio em Alcabideche, envolve já 116 operacionais e 35 veiculos, arde em povoamento florestal.


Incêndio dominado 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 21:57)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incêndio dominado
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2018 às 10:55)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2018 às 16:23)

2 incêndios neste momento com 6 meios aéreos no TO:

- Lapela (PNPG), Cabril, Montalegre: 73 operacionais, 12 meios terrestres, 6 MAs;
- Matança, Fornos de Algodres: 64 operacionais, 12 meios terrestres, 6 MAs.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2018 às 16:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 2 incêndios neste momento com 6 meios aéreos no TO:
> 
> - Lapela (PNPG), Cabril, Montalegre: 73 operacionais, 12 meios terrestres, 6 MAs;
> - Matança, Fornos de Algodres: 64 operacionais, 12 meios terrestres, 6 MAs.



Matança aumentou significativamente os meios, está agora com 114 operacionais, 27 meios terrestres e 7 meios aéreos.

Entretanto surgiu outra ocorrência numa zona complicada, em Unhais da Serra (Covilhã). Início às 16h31 conta com 51 operacionais, 12 meios terrestres e 1 meio aéreo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Out 2018 às 18:06)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Matança aumentou significativamente os meios, está agora com 114 operacionais, 27 meios terrestres e 7 meios aéreos.
> 
> Entretanto surgiu outra ocorrência numa zona complicada, em Unhais da Serra (Covilhã). Início às 16h31 conta com 51 operacionais, 12 meios terrestres e 1 meio aéreo.


Todos dados como dominados 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (1 Out 2018 às 19:50)

SMS recebida agora para risco extremo de incendio amanhã
distritos de Vila Real, Bragança, Coimbra, e Guarda


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2018 às 19:54)

huguh disse:


> SMS recebida agora para risco extremo de incendio amanhã
> distritos de Vila Real, Bragança, Coimbra, e Guarda


Eu também recebi para o distrito de Leiria


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2018 às 19:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu também recebi para o distrito de Leiria



Eu também acabei de receber agora, para o distrito de Santarém, mas o perigo agora deve ser o vento de leste, pois as temperaturas até tem estado a baixar.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Out 2018 às 20:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu também recebi para o distrito de Leiria


Eu recebi para os distritos de C.Branco, Leiria, Portalegre e Santarém.


----------



## dvieira (1 Out 2018 às 23:07)

Novos IF em Penedono e Trancoso já com alguma grandeza. Provavelmente o vento forte previsto a não ajudar os bombeiros.


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2018 às 23:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu também acabei de receber agora, para o distrito de Santarém, mas o perigo agora deve ser o vento de leste, pois as temperaturas até tem estado a baixar.



As temperaturas vão subir a partir de amanha, daí o aviso... 

A propósito, aqui em Leiria também recebi a mensagem.


----------



## Zorros (1 Out 2018 às 23:49)

Ocorrência importante em Baião!
Posit: incêndio com várias frentes.


----------



## dvieira (2 Out 2018 às 00:02)

Zorros disse:


> Ocorrência importante em Baião!
> Posit: incêndio com várias frentes.


Possivelmente reactivação. Pensava que esse incêndio já tinha sido dado como dominado.


----------



## Nickname (2 Out 2018 às 00:10)

Também recebi uma mensagem:
Risco extremo incendio rural nos distritos V.Castelo / Braga / Porto /Viseu / Aveiro. Fique atento. Em caso de duvida: 800246246 ou www.prociv.pt.

/ ANPC


Incêndio de Trancoso


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2018 às 00:59)

Guarda com três frentes.


----------



## Cesar (2 Out 2018 às 01:09)

Bem agora lembraram-se lançar á noite, isto que até estava muito calmo pelo distrito da Guarda este Verão passado que me lembre não ocorreram muitas ocorrências, pois os anos anteriores eram incêndios todo santo dia., talvez se estivessem a guardar para o mes de Outubro.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (2 Out 2018 às 13:58)

Mortagua, Viseu a arrancar forte
Já com 108h 21vt 4ma


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2018 às 16:32)

Vila Verde: O concelho está arder há mais de uma semana e já há um incendiário detido

«Estamos exaustos», solta Luís Morais, que contactado o início de hoje à tarde pelo _Diário do Minho_ não esconde uma certa «frustração». «Apagamos de um lado, começa logo noutro sítio. Tenho os meus homens desgastados. A ajuda de outras corporações, assim como os elementos da Força Especial de Bombeiros (FEB) e GIPS, tem sido importante», frisa, dando conta que as zona de Aboim da Nóbrega, Vade, Oriz e Prado São Miguel são os locais mais afetados pelas chamas.

Diário do Minho


----------



## huguh (2 Out 2018 às 18:07)

Neste momento

2 frentes - Aboim da Nóbrega, Vila Verde, 106op, 2MA
Vade, Vila Verde, 121op
Vizela, 102op, 2MA


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Out 2018 às 18:11)

Gerofil disse:


> Vila Verde: O concelho está arder há mais de uma semana e já há um incendiário detido
> 
> «Estamos exaustos», solta Luís Morais, que contactado o início de hoje à tarde pelo _Diário do Minho_ não esconde uma certa «frustração». «Apagamos de um lado, começa logo noutro sítio. Tenho os meus homens desgastados. A ajuda de outras corporações, assim como os elementos da Força Especial de Bombeiros (FEB) e GIPS, tem sido importante», frisa, dando conta que as zona de Aboim da Nóbrega, Vade, Oriz e Prado São Miguel são os locais mais afetados pelas chamas.
> 
> Diário do Minho




É de facto repugnante aquilo que sem tem passado em Vila Verde nas últimas duas semanas, seja de forma negligente ou intencional !  Não existe um único dia que não tenha havido várias ignições, e por consequência alguns incêndios de dimensão considerável! Hoje por exemplo são dois!   Aliás, hoje foi um dia de "Outono" com muito trabalho para o DECIR ,até ao momento já com perto de 100 ignições, algumas delas que tiveram comportamento inicial violento causado pelo vento forte de Leste em alguns locais do pais! Infelizmente dois conseguiram escapar ao ataque inicial, ambos no distrito de Braga! Vizela e Vila Verde (Igreja) , o segundo de Vila Verde ( Aboim da Nobrega) é uma reactivação de um IF de ontem! Neste momento tem todos mais de cem operacionais no TO.


----------



## jonas (2 Out 2018 às 18:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> É de facto repugnante aquilo que sem tem passado em Vila Verde nas últimas duas semanas, seja de forma negligente ou intencional !  Não existe um único dia que não tenha havido várias ignições, e por consequência alguns incêndios de dimensão considerável! Hoje por exemplo são dois!   Aliás, hoje foi um dia de "Outono" com muito trabalho para o DECIR ,até ao momento já com perto de 100 ignições, algumas delas que tiveram comportamento inicial violento causado pelo vento forte de Leste em alguns locais do pais! Infelizmente dois conseguiram escapar ao ataque inicial, ambos no distrito de Braga! Vizela e Vila Verde (Igreja) , o segundo de Vila Verde ( Aboim da Nobrega) é uma reactivação de um IF de ontem! Neste momento tem todos mais de cem operacionais no TO.


Estou em Paredes e avisto o incendio de vizela, está vento e parece estar a arder com intensidade...
Também vejo o de  Felgueiras, que está muito mais calmo comparado com o de Vizela.
Muito movimento de aviões de combate aqui em redor.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Out 2018 às 22:21)

Só no distrito de Braga, estão 538 operacionais, acompanhados por 158 veiculos, tem sido um distrito muito fustigado no últimos dias, pelas piores razões neste caso.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Out 2018 às 10:23)

Do dia de ontem, continua ativo com duas frentes o IF de Braga (Vila Verde)  , e um novo já desta madrugada em Viseu  (Cinfães) também com duas frentes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Out 2018 às 12:50)

Incendio em Abrantes, a mobilizar já 131 operacionais, 30 veiculos, e 4 meios aéreos.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2018 às 14:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Incendio em Abrantes, a mobilizar já 131 operacionais, 30 veiculos, e 4 meios aéreos.


A lamentar uma vítima mortal...

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/homem-morre-carbonizado-incendio-em-abrantes



> Um homem morreu esta quarta-feira carbonizado num incêndio que deflagrou em Rio de Moinhos, concelho de Abrantes, numa zona de povoamento florestal, tendo o cadáver sido encontrado junto a um canavial, disse à Lusa fonte dos bombeiros. "O incêndio já entrou em fase de resolução e foi encontrado um corpo carbonizado junto a um canavial e a uma horta com um poço, aparentando o cadáver ser de uma pessoa ainda jovem", disse o comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Abrantes, António Manuel Jesus. "O corpo também foi consumido pelas chamas, dentro do perímetro do incêndio", acrescentou o comandante dos bombeiros de Abrantes, no distrito de Santarém, referindo que "as investigações estão agora a cargo das autoridades policiais". O incêndio deflagrou às 11h37 no lugar de Aldeinha, na freguesia de Rio de Moinhos, tendo entrado em fase de resolução às 13h15, segundo a página da Proteção Civil. No local estiveram mais de 130 operacionais, 30 viaturas e quatro meios aéreos.


----------



## rokleon (3 Out 2018 às 16:46)

Avista-se fumarada para Este


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Out 2018 às 16:54)

rokleon disse:


> Avista-se fumarada para Este



Provavelmente IF de Oliveira de Azeméis ( Valemadeiros) , Já com 152 operacionais e 6 meios aéreos!

Fotos de um amigo meu à cerca de meia hora!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2018 às 17:07)

Está fogo aqui perto na Batalha, Golpilheira com muito fumo e cinza a cair... vários carros de bombeiros a passar. Já conta com um meio aéreo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2018 às 17:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2018 às 17:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está fogo aqui perto na Batalha, Golpilheira com muito fumo e cinza a cair... vários carros de bombeiros a passar. Já conta com um meio aéreo.


Já está em resolução!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Out 2018 às 17:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está fogo aqui perto na Batalha, Golpilheira com muito fumo e cinza a cair... vários carros de bombeiros a passar. Já conta com um meio aéreo.



Já dominado  Triste sina a nossa ,as ignições não param de aparecer! Floresta já com muito stress hídrico em grande parte do pais


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2018 às 17:46)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já dominado  Triste sina a nossa ,as ignições não param de aparecer! Floresta já com muito stress hídrico em grande parte do pais


Pois é! Das 8h até ás 16h 105 ignições... com um calor destes até parece verão! O que vale é que as temperaturas já descem no fim de semana e pode ser que venha também chuva...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Out 2018 às 18:07)

Incêndio em Valmadeiros (Ol. Azeméis) nada famoso, 186 operacionais, 50 meios terrestres, 9 MAs.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Out 2018 às 18:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois é! Das 8h até ás 16h 105 ignições... com um calor destes até parece verão! O que vale é que as temperaturas já descem no fim de semana e pode ser que venha também chuva...



A avaliar pelos modelos, não parece que a chuva venha já na próxima semana! O tempo fresco, esse também parece que vai ser "sol" de pouca dura! Não o que temos agora,é certo! Mas temperaturas já bem acima da média a partir de Terça-Feira para a altura do ano! Mas vamos ver, temos a Leslie que pode influenciar muita coisa! Espero que para bom   Infelizmente já há a lamentar a perda de uma vida humana Oliveira de Azeméis acho que está a arder com intensidade segundo um amigo meu, e combustível não lhe falta  Provavelmente será a próxima ocorrência significativa! Por agora estamos assim!


----------



## jonas (3 Out 2018 às 18:15)

Reacendimento em Vizela, visivel desde Paredes. Reacendimento com intensidade.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Out 2018 às 18:34)

Oliveira de Azeméis com 3 frentes!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Out 2018 às 18:40)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já dominado  Triste sina a nossa ,as ignições não param de aparecer! Floresta já com muito stress hídrico em grande parte do pais



É verdade está tudo mesmo muito seco, já se começa a pedir por chuva, são muito meses sem chover nada, e sempre com temperaturas muito elevadas.
Conheço agricultores que já andar a regar áos poucos, ao longo de todo o dia, pois em certas zonas os lençóis freáticos estão muito em baixo.
Eu aqui na minha zona ainda não me posso queixar, tenho o nível de água dos poços a 2 metros a baixo do solo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Out 2018 às 19:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade está tudo mesmo muito seco, já se começa a pedir por chuva, sã muito meses sem chover nada, e sempre com temperaturas muito elevadas.
> Conheço agricultores que já andar a regar ás poucos, ao longo de todo o dia, pois em certas zonas os lençóis freáticos estão muito em baixo.
> Eu aqui na minha zona ainda não me posso queixar, tenho o nível de água dos poços a 2 metros a baixo do solo.


É verdade, que chova rápido!  Grande susto agora por aqui! Hoje se tivesse mais vento ,teria facilmente atingido o coração da serra da Arrábida! Ataque inicial sublime   Apesar de ainda aparecer em curso, esta praticamente resolvido  E claro, já não andam cá meios aéreos nenhuns 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk






Edit: Pequena reativação, espero que resolvam rápido!


----------



## rokleon (3 Out 2018 às 19:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Provavelmente IF de Oliveira de Azeméis ( Valemadeiros) , Já com 152 operacionais e 6 meios aéreos!
> 
> Fotos de um amigo meu à cerca de meia hora!



Não, era para os lados de Albergaria-a-Velha. Peço desculpa, essa foto que postei é em Aveiro.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Out 2018 às 19:58)

rokleon disse:


> Não, era para os lados de Albergaria-a-Velha. Peço desculpa, essa foto que postei é em Aveiro.


Ah ok! Então não sei qual seria! Hoje já foram tantos 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (3 Out 2018 às 20:02)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ah ok! Então não sei qual seria! Hoje já foram tantos
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Parecia ser intenso esse, mas os que observei no fogos.pt não eram tão fortes como o de Oliveira e Azemeis. Mas não era mesmo nessa direção a foto.
Voltei de Aveiro e a nuvem de fumo cilíndrica já em elevada altitude vinda de Oliveira Azeméis, desde S M Feira, é impressionante.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Out 2018 às 21:00)

O cheiro a fogo, está-me já a entrar para dentro de casa, porque tenho as janelas de casa abertas, provavelmente do foco de incendio que começou á 10 minutos em Alcanede, conta já com quase 30 operacionais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Out 2018 às 21:39)




----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2018 às 21:59)

Parece ter começado um incêndio agora na Serra da Penha em Portalegre, se a localização estiver correcta, é uma zona que por vezes é complicada. Há duas semanas andavam a cortar os eucaliptos de lá, portanto talvez seja essa a salvação da situação.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2018 às 22:11)

Ok, corrigiram a localização, não é na Serra. Não entendo esse saltitar de localizações que a ANPC faz.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Out 2018 às 23:06)

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/se...endio-consome-serra-da-arrabida--9946938.html

Incêndio ameaçou serra da Arrábida

Um incêndio florestal deflagrou, esta quarta-feira à tarde, na serra da Arrábida, no concelho de Setúbal.

As chamas, que consumiram o Vale da Rasca, localidade de Azeitão, chegaram a ser combatidas por 100 operacionais, apoiados por, pelo menos, 20 meios terrestres e dois meios 
aéreos, segundo informação disponível no site da Proteção Civil.
O incêndio foi considerado extinto às 20.52 horas e está em fase de rescaldo, informou o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro à Lusa.
O comandante distrital de Operações de Socorro de Setúbal, Elísio Oliveira, elogiou a atitude de diversos moradores da zona, que disponibilizaram a água das piscinas para o combate às chamas pelos 
dois meios aéreos que estiveram no local até ao pôr-do-sol.





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Out 2018 às 23:10)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ok, corrigiram a localização, não é na Serra. Não entendo esse saltitar de localizações que a ANPC faz.


De salientar a essa observação que fizeste, que a ocorrência hoje perto de minha casa, teve uma diferença de cerca de 10km na sua localização  , em relação a indicada  pela ANPC no seu site, sem nunca ter sido corrigida! 




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Out 2018 às 08:22)

Incêndio de Valmadeiros dado como dominado às 06h06.

Nas significativas consta apenas um incêndio que se reactivou pelas 01h57, depois de ter sido dominado às 18h48 de ontem (Picaranha, Ponte de Lima).


----------



## dvieira (4 Out 2018 às 12:30)

If em Oliveira de Azeméis reactivou. IF com alguma dimensão agora também em Gondomar, Sever do Vouga e Figueira da Foz.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Out 2018 às 12:52)

Entretanto todos os meios aéreos pesados , e os dois fire-boss  que estavam em trabalho no IF de Ponte de Lima, foram desmobilizados para a reactivação de Oliveira de Azeméis , e o novo IF em Sever do Vouga que o @dvieira aqui referiu!


----------



## jcsmonteiro (4 Out 2018 às 15:13)

Viseu, São Pedro do Sul, parece bastante forte. Já com 169h 38vt 9ma 
Alguém tem informação do terreno ou fotos?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Out 2018 às 15:40)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Viseu, São Pedro do Sul, parece bastante forte. Já com 169h 38vt 9ma
> Alguém tem informação do terreno ou fotos?



Operações de combate a decorrerem muito favoravelmente, Incêndio praticamente dominado


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Out 2018 às 15:32)

Neste momento já estão no combate 209 operacionais, 49 veiculos, e 8 meios aéreos, existe ainda outro foco de incendio em Condeixa-a-Nova, que mobiliza 2 MA.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Out 2018 às 15:35)

Incêndio em Janeiro de Baixo, Pampilhosa da Serra. 224 operacionais, 54 meios terrestres, 8 meios aéreos.

Já fiz muitos bons dias de praia nas praias fluviais desta zona (Janeiro de Cima e Janeiro de Baixo)... Vamos ver se a serra não arde muito.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Out 2018 às 16:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Incêndio em Janeiro de Baixo, Pampilhosa da Serra. 224 operacionais, 54 meios terrestres, 8 meios aéreos.
> 
> Já fiz muitos bons dias de praia nas praias fluviais desta zona (Janeiro de Cima e Janeiro de Baixo)... Vamos ver se a serra não arde muito.



Em resolução


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Out 2018 às 16:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Em resolução



Boas notícias então, o facto de não existir outras ocorrencias tão significativas quanto essa também ajudou muito á mobilização de meios, pricipalmentes os aéreos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Out 2018 às 16:47)

Acabei de ver agora passar o heli da protecção civil, com o balde pendurada, possivelmente, teria estado a operar no foco de incendio que já está em resolução na localidade de Pedrógão, Torres Novas, parecia-me que ia em direcção a Lisboa.
Em Cascais está um incendio a mobilizar 87 operacionais, 22 veiculos e 4 MA.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2018 às 17:18)

Porra novo incendio aqui perto, PNSC, desta feita em Murches. 
Os 4 MA está a passar aqui por cima.

A nortada sopra com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Out 2018 às 18:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Porra novo incendio aqui perto, PNSC, desta feita em Murches.
> Os 4 MA está a passar aqui por cima.
> 
> A nortada sopra com alguma intensidade.



O incendio já está em resolução, outro foco de incendio em Vinhais, Bragança, está já a mobilizar 4 MA.


----------



## dvieira (6 Out 2018 às 21:24)

Novo incêndio em Viseu já com mais de 100 operacionais.


----------



## Tonton (6 Out 2018 às 23:28)

Incêndio na Peninha, alguém sabe mais pormenores?

*Local*
Lisboa, Sintra, Colares - Peninha

*Início*
06-10-2018 22:50

*Natureza*
Mato

*Meios*
  44  14  0

*Estado*
06-10-2018 23:07

Despacho

22:50

Inicio


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Out 2018 às 23:30)

Tonton disse:


> Incêndio na Peninha, alguém sabe mais pormenores?
> 
> *Local*
> Lisboa, Sintra, Colares - Peninha
> ...



Esses meios estão desactualizados, está com 77 operacionais e 24 meios terrestres.


----------



## Tonton (6 Out 2018 às 23:46)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Esses meios estão desactualizados, está com 77 operacionais e 24 meios terrestres.



109 operacionais e 32 meios terrestres ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Out 2018 às 23:51)

Tonton disse:


> 109 operacionais e 32 meios terrestres ...



135/40. Sabendo o vento que faz naquela zona e o terreno acentuado, de noite... Não deve estar nada fácil.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 00:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 135/40. Sabendo o vento que faz naquela zona e o terreno acentuado, de noite... Não deve estar nada fácil.


Incêndio a arder com muita intensidade! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Out 2018 às 00:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incêndio a arder com muita intensidade!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



A avaliar pelas imagens actuais da CMTV a frente de fogo já tem uma extensão considerável.

O nº de meios não pára de aumentar: 163/47.


----------



## Super Trovoada (7 Out 2018 às 00:04)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Out 2018 às 00:05)

E aumentou bem agora! de 163 operacionais para 226, com 63 meios operacionais.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 00:07)

As imagens da CMTV parecem mostrar vento forte também, zona muito complicada mesmo com a temperatura mais baixa!

Edit: Exato, ouve-se bem a ventania na câmara da CMTV.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 00:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A avaliar pelas imagens actuais da CMTV a frente de fogo já tem uma extensão considerável.
> 
> O nº de meios não pára de aumentar: 163/47.


Falei agora com um amigo meu que vive na Aldeia de Juzo, e diz que está cada vez mais vento! Consultando a estação WU Pai do vento , em  Alcabideche está com rajadas na ordem dos 40km'h , a Peninha terá com certeza nesta altura rajadas de 60km,h! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 00:18)

Imagens impressionantes na CMTV, vento muito forte, fogo descontrolado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Out 2018 às 00:18)

As imagens agora da CMTV são dantescas...

269 operacionais e 74 meios terrestres.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 00:23)

Já é ocorrência importante, muito muito antes das 3h para ser considerada ocorrência importante.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 00:25)

287 operacionais!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Out 2018 às 00:25)

Para quem não tem CMTV, aqui fica.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 00:26)

Atualizou para 296 operacionais!


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 00:30)

Imagens absolutamente assustadoras na CMTV, chamada com o presidente da CM Sintra no PCO onde o fogo está quase a chegar a toda a velocidade.

300 operacionais. Edit: 318.

Edit: 331 operacionais. A ANPC está a atualizar os meios em tempo totalmente real na página.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Out 2018 às 00:37)

Quase de certeza fogo posto, algo piromaníaco que se aproveitou da nortada.


----------



## Caneira (7 Out 2018 às 00:38)

GNR já está a evacuar... Impressionante

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 00:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já é ocorrência importante, muito muito antes das 3h para ser considerada ocorrência importante.


Fiquei surpreendido quando recebi a notificação, não me recordo disso ter acontecido em qualquer outra ocorrência!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2018 às 00:41)

Com grande tristeza que soube agora, estou fora.
Bem andavam a tentar...
As cooperações da zona têm muitos bombeiros e estamos a falar do PNSC.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 00:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fiquei surpreendido quando recebi a notificação, não me recordo disso ter acontecido em qualquer outra ocorrência!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Não só isso como estão a atualizar o número de operacionais quase a cada minuto. É porque a situação está mesmo muito muito má se foi considerada importante horas antes do limite.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 00:49)




----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2018 às 00:51)

Perspectiva do 3 andar da minha rua.
Mandaram me foto.
Tristeza...
Está vento forte em Alcabideche...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Out 2018 às 00:53)

Já oiço sirenes de quartéis de bombeiros aqui da zona de Loures a chamar pessoal...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 00:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Com grande tristeza que soube agora, estou fora.
> Bem andavam a tentar...
> As cooperações da zona têm muitos bombeiros e estamos a falar do PNSC.


Forte abraço João,  imagino como te deves estar a sentir! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## PaulusLx (7 Out 2018 às 01:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Perspectiva do 3 andar da minha rua.
> Mandaram me foto.
> Tristeza...
> Está vento forte em Alcabideche...


Inconcebível tudo isto...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 01:00)

388 operacionais, imagens continuam assustadoras na CMTV, a frente está totalmente descontrolada. Relatos no Twitter que o Presidente da República está a caminho.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 01:04)

De acordo com o JN, contacto com os BV Sintra revela que a situação está grave.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/li...iros-combatem-incendio-em-sintra-9962472.html


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 01:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> 388 operacionais, imagens continuam assustadoras na CMTV, a frente está totalmente descontrolada. Relatos no Twitter que o Presidente da República está a caminho.


Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa já esta em Sintra, reunido com o Presidente de Câmara da mesma.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 01:11)

CMTV: Relatos de evacuações em Biscaia.


----------



## AndréGM22 (7 Out 2018 às 01:12)

Estes jornalistas dizem com cada parvoíce, ao nível que a comunicação social deste país chegou.

Impressionante a rapidez de mobilização de meios, à pouco já ouvi falar em carros aqui da minha zona, que não é propriamente a 30 minutos do incêndio. Vamos ver como evolui o incêndio


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 01:14)

CODIS de Lisboa passou ao comando do incêndio. 409 operacionais.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 01:16)

Incêndio acaba de passar a *duas* frentes.


----------



## nunosr (7 Out 2018 às 01:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Incêndio acaba de passar a *duas* frentes.



Fonte? Em que zona?


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 01:20)

nunosr disse:


> Fonte? Em que zona?


ANPC, site oficial. Não diz as zonas.

http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/ocorrenciassignificativas.aspx

Da mesma fonte, já 431 operacionais.


----------



## nunosr (7 Out 2018 às 01:23)

Obrigado!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 01:28)

SIC: Figueira do Guincho também a ser evacuada! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 01:28)

Presidente da CM Sintra confirma as evacuações na Biscaia e Figueira do Guincho na SIC Notícias.


----------



## JCARL (7 Out 2018 às 01:29)

Mas entretanto há mais 2 fogos segundo o Prociv, um na Ramada/Caneças (Odivelas) com 53H/15V e outro na Agualva/Mira-Sintra (Sintra) com 9H/3V, todos depois das 00 horas!


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 01:30)

O fogo já se vê da praia do Guincho.







https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-do-guincho/


----------



## Caneira (7 Out 2018 às 01:32)

Se foram evacuadas essas duas localidades não estamos nada mal... seria sinal que acaba já no mar e sem muitas casas


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 01:34)

Mais um frame impressionante da Praia do Guincho. O fogo já andou imenso.


----------



## huguh (7 Out 2018 às 01:37)

Grupos de reforço de Santarém, Setúbal e Leiria e da Força especial de bombeiros.
o rumo do incendio vai em direção ao mar


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 01:39)

Imagens impressionantes na SIC Notícias ainda. Vento muito forte, locais sem acesso.


----------



## nunessimoes (7 Out 2018 às 01:41)

Na webcam do guincho virado a norte incêndio já passou o guincho...

Enviado do meu Mi A2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 01:44)

nunessimoes disse:


> Na webcam do guincho virado a norte incêndio já passou o guincho...
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 através do Tapatalk


Continuam impressionantes as imagens de lá também, a estação de lá mede ventos de 54 km/h, muito muito mau para um incêndio.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 01:46)

Imagens da SICN:


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 01:48)

Oficial de Operações da ANPC na SICN: 3 localidades a ser evacuadas, mais o Parque de Campismo da Areia.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 01:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mais um frame impressionante da Praia do Guincho. O fogo já andou imenso.


E eu ontem maravilhado a fotografar essa encosta quanda saia da praia 








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 01:54)

As imagens na RTP3 também não são nada agradáveis, o fogo continua à mercê total do vento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 02:02)

Número impressionante de operacionais em tão pouco tempo! 475 , apoiados por 141 viaturas! Três grupos de reforço a caminho! Santarém, Setúbal e Leiria.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (7 Out 2018 às 02:03)

2 frentes, uma na zona do Guincho e outra na Malveira da Serra
Resta mesmo esperar que o vento continue na direção do mar, porque com as rajadas que se vêem pouco há a fazer...


----------



## nunosr (7 Out 2018 às 02:03)

Segunda frente parece ser mais preocupante.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 02:04)

GCIF (Grupo de Combate a Incêndios Florestais) Urbano dos RSB no TO também.


----------



## huguh (7 Out 2018 às 02:07)

Já se passou os 500 operacionais e 150 veiculos


----------



## huguh (7 Out 2018 às 02:08)

RTP3 impressionante

EDIT:


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 02:10)

GRIF 02 de Setúbal no TO, aumentando o número de operacionais para 517.


----------



## Tonton (7 Out 2018 às 02:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> GRIF 02 de Setúbal no TO, aumentando o número de operacionais para 517.



522 agora...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 02:13)

Que Outono tão triste que nós estamos a ter pêlo segundo ano consecutivo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 02:16)

Tonton disse:


> 522 agora...


Passou para 532, a aumentar exponencialmente de novo. Imagens na CMTV assustadoras.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 02:18)

Update site da ANPC:


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 02:20)

Biscaia, Figueira do Guincho e Almoinhas evacuadas, tal como o Parque de Campismo da Areia. - CMTV.


----------



## Tonton (7 Out 2018 às 02:21)

Na página da Beachcam do Guincho indica vento de 49,8 Km/h...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 02:23)

Tonton disse:


> Na página da Beachcam do Guincho indica vento de 49,8 Km/h...


Parece que não se espera que o vento enfraqueça muito mais até ao início da manhã infelizmente...


----------



## huguh (7 Out 2018 às 02:26)

impressionante as imagens das frentes na CMTV


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 02:28)

huguh disse:


> impressionante as imagens das frentes na CMTV


Completamente! Incrível como em minutos aquele frente ganhou tamanha intensidade! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 02:30)

De facto o incêndio mal parece ter melhorado devido ao vento... Entretanto um novo incêndio na Serra de Aire.

Imagens na RTP3 impressionantes.


----------



## Tonton (7 Out 2018 às 02:32)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Completamente! Incrível como em minutos aquele frente ganhou tamanha intensidade!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Com o calor e a humidade baixíssima da última semana, está tudo sequíssimo, é trabalho muito fácil agora para a ventania.


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2018 às 02:33)

Inacreditável.. ainda hoje passei nas aldeias evacuadas e tirei fotos a toda a encosta da Peninha. Isto é absolutamente deprimente. Grande abraço a todos os colegas residentes na área. 

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (7 Out 2018 às 02:37)

Frente da Malveira cresce a olhos vistos...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 02:38)

Tonton disse:


> Com o calor e a humidade baixíssima da última semana, está tudo sequíssimo, é trabalho muito fácil agora para a ventania.



Estamos numa altura que enquanto não chover qualquer coisa de jeito, mesmo com baixas temperaturas estamos sujeito a isto, tudo muito seco, índice de humidade nos combustíveis com níveis muito, muito baixos!E infelizmente na madrugada de Segunda volta a lestada!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 02:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> De facto o incêndio mal parece ter melhorado devido ao vento... Entretanto um novo incêndio na Serra de Aire.
> 
> Imagens na RTP3 impressionantes.


Também já ardeu este ano por ali, e curiosamente à noite! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2018 às 02:44)

Mandaram me esta foto agora perspectiva do 3 andar da minha rua.
Que fogo monstruoso...
Está tudo surpreendido com a força do vento... Dia bem banal de nortada.
Ainda assim mais que suficiente para galgar mato num ápice


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 02:49)

559 operacionais, continua dantesco nos canais de notícias.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 02:52)




----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2018 às 02:57)

SpiderVV disse:


>


 Isso foi tirado na minha rua... Surreal.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 03:03)

TVI24: Parque campismo de Cascais a ser evacuado neste momento! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Oliveiraj (7 Out 2018 às 03:06)

TVI24: Aldeia da Charneca começa a ser evacuada. 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2018 às 03:09)

Oliveiraj disse:


> TVI24: Aldeia da Charneca começa a ser evacuada.
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk



Lá se vai uma mancha florestal brutal do concelho... Que raiva.


----------



## nunosr (7 Out 2018 às 03:11)

Vento mudou e casas já arderam na Figueira do Guincho..


----------



## aoc36 (7 Out 2018 às 03:13)

Já existe casas queimadas na Malveira. Info Sic


----------



## Tonton (7 Out 2018 às 03:16)

Impressionante a quantidade de fagulhas / material incandescente que se vê cair nas imagens da TVI às portas do Parque de Campismo


----------



## nunosr (7 Out 2018 às 03:17)

GNR porta a porta a pedir às pessoas para sairem de casa. Assustador..


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2018 às 03:22)

O tamanho daquelas chamas é do outro mundo. Arde com uma violência brutal. Parece que estou a assistir ao inferno do ano passado em Mação. 

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## clone (7 Out 2018 às 03:28)

Não há maneira de aprendermos ️


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 03:30)

Aparentemente o vento diminuiu de intensidade, e a estações WU da zona acusam isso mesmo! No entanto neste momemto estão a registar vento variável em vários quadrantes o que complica muito as coisas! Que encosta é esta que vê as chamas a subir João?

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (7 Out 2018 às 03:33)

Tristes memórias, que, inevitavelmente, saltaram logo

Grande Incêndio de 1966


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2018 às 03:38)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aparentemente o vento diminuiu de intensidade, e a estações WU da zona acusam isso mesmo! No entanto neste momemto estão a registar vento variável em vários quadrantes o que complica muito as coisas! Que encosta é esta que vê as chamas a subir João?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Os ventos da serra não têm nada a ver com os ventos da zona sul do concelho.
Dezenas de vezes, tenho vento forte continuo em casa, e a sul o vento baixa de intensidade. É muito complicado.
Olha ainda não vi bem essa dita encosta.
Pelas imagens o vento está forte e feio.


----------



## nunosr (7 Out 2018 às 03:44)

Que encosta é aquela que as imagens da sic mostram? Já não é só mato..


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 03:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Os ventos da serra não têm nada a ver com os ventos da zona sul do concelho.
> Dezenas de vezes, tenho vento forte continuo em casa, e a sul o vento baixa de intensidade. É muito complicado.
> Olha ainda não vi bem essa dita encosta.
> Pelas imagens o vento está forte e feio.


Sim, tantas as vezes tu relatas essa situação aqui no fórum! A estação mais a Sul , indica vento de SW / O, a Pai do Vento acelarou outra vez, com vento de NE. A encosta tem passado na imagens da TVI24. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (7 Out 2018 às 03:52)

Estava alguém na CMTV a dizer que é a encosta acima da Malveira que faz a variação para a Pedra Amarela.

Edit: a da SIC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 03:53)

Arde com uma intensidade brutal!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk

Edit: 627 Operacionais.


----------



## Tonton (7 Out 2018 às 04:05)

A encosta da TVI julgo que seja a que desce da Peninha


----------



## nunosr (7 Out 2018 às 04:07)

A encosta é esta, certo? A que está aparentemente despida de vegetação..


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2018 às 04:27)

Situação muito grave, disseram me que o bar do guincho ardeu. Porra.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 04:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Situação muito grave, disseram me que o bar do guincho ardeu. Porra.


 Ponto de situação em directo em todos os canais!

ANPC fala em rajadas de vento a rondar os 100km'h

Ainda 2 frentes ativas, 2 bombeiros feridos ligeiros! Ardeu 1 casa de habitação na Biscaia, 1 Veículo particular, 47 pessoas retiradas de casa.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2018 às 04:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Em directo em todos os canais!
> 
> ANPC fala em rajadas de vento a rondar os 100km'h
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Não me espanta, não há modelos que acertem este fenómeno local. 
Esses 100 km/h acredito mais acima da cota 200 mts.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2018 às 09:07)

Vão surgindo fotos da paisagem queimada.
Que tristeza.
Encosta sul, aquele cume é o Cabeço do Vento.


----------



## JCARL (7 Out 2018 às 10:44)

A câmara Sul da Praia do Guincho dá a noção duma parte da área ardida:

https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-do-guincho/


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 10:44)

300 pessoas retiradas do parque de campismo de acordo com o ponto de situação da ANPC de manhã. 18 feridos ligeiros. Nas imagens parece tudo muito mais calmo.

Na TVI24 tem imagens dos aviões da FAP do início da manhã. A área ardida ainda é significativa.


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2018 às 10:52)

Sim, as imagens aéreas do avião da FAP mostram uma perspectiva ainda mais desoladora. Pelo que pude observar ontem,   parte daquela encosta tinha uma enorme mancha de Eucalipto antes de chegar ao centro hípico. Com um vento daqueles e vegetação seca era um autêntico barril de pólvora.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2018 às 11:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nas imagens parece tudo muito mais calmo.


E como tal, incêndio dominado!


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Out 2018 às 11:13)

O maior fogo da decada?? Devem tar a brincar comigo nao?? .... sem comentários 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2018 às 11:17)

O maior da década no PNSC, qual é o espanto?
A CMTV é sensionalista ao extremo, convém não cair nas rasteiras. Lol


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Out 2018 às 12:39)

Desolador o que se passou em Sintra, nada faria prever ainda por cima com temperaturas baixas. Que raio de vento foi aquele ontem de noite? Sei que é uma zona "especial" no que ao vento diz respeito, mas aquilo não terá sido intensificado pelo próprio incêndio com algum feedback positivo? Hoje sim, prevê-se alguma nortada significativa durante a tarde...

Entretanto, começou um incêndio muito perto de Aljezur, na estrada nacional que liga até Marmelete/Monchique. Esperemos que seja rapidamente resolvido, aqueles montes são terríveis para combater incêndios, acessos difíceis e muitos Eucaliptos. Em 2003 ardeu quase tudo...


----------



## RStorm (7 Out 2018 às 12:55)

Que tristeza, ver um dos melhores encantos naturais da Grande Lisboa ser consumido pelas chamas, que foram visíveis desde daqui do Montijo 
Espero que não haja prejuízos avultuados e vitimas... 

Edit: 21 pessoas feridas! Está a passar agora na Sic


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2018 às 13:17)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Desolador o que se passou em Sintra, nada faria prever ainda por cima com temperaturas baixas. Que raio de vento foi aquele ontem de noite? Sei que é uma zona "especial" no que ao vento diz respeito, mas aquilo não terá sido intensificado pelo próprio incêndio com algum feedback positivo? Hoje sim, prevê-se alguma nortada significativa durante a tarde...
> 
> Entretanto, começou um incêndio muito perto de Aljezur, na estrada nacional que liga até Marmelete/Monchique. Esperemos que seja rapidamente resolvido, aqueles montes são terríveis para combater incêndios, acessos difíceis e muitos Eucaliptos. Em 2003 ardeu quase tudo...



Está dominado, o incêndio em Aljezur.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2018 às 13:27)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Desolador o que se passou em Sintra, nada faria prever ainda por cima com temperaturas baixas. Que raio de vento foi aquele ontem de noite? Sei que é uma zona "especial" no que ao vento diz respeito, mas aquilo não terá sido intensificado pelo próprio incêndio com algum feedback positivo? Hoje sim, prevê-se alguma nortada significativa durante a tarde...
> 
> Entretanto, começou um incêndio muito perto de Aljezur, na estrada nacional que liga até Marmelete/Monchique. Esperemos que seja rapidamente resolvido, aqueles montes são terríveis para combater incêndios, acessos difíceis e muitos Eucaliptos. Em 2003 ardeu quase tudo...



Em Alcabideche esteve forte nortada, portanto...o padrão normal extremo na Malveira da Serra, Biscaia e Figueira do Guincho.
Luta complicada por cá para reportar que aquilo é um fenómeno local, não é por acaso que a praia do Guincho é a mais ventosa de Portugal.
Este Verão temi esta situação pois com vento extremo que assola a região é impossível parar um incêndio.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (7 Out 2018 às 13:57)

Por isso os incêndios não acabam, continua a ser um circo para as televisões e sem palhaço (fogo) não existe circo. Mas não só as televisões se alimentam deste circo 

A disparidade na mobilização de meios entre este incêndio e outros em condições bem mais difíceis é gritante.


----------



## Caneira (7 Out 2018 às 14:30)

Acho que falam só por falar... Felizmente o vento levou o incêndio para uma zona quase sem habitações, mas facilmente podia ter levado aldeias inteiras como é o caso da Malveira. Isto é às portas de Lisboa, não são aldeias isoladas no meio de Portugal com 20 pessoas. E os bombeiros sabiam disso... Daí terem actuado em força. E já nem falo do Parque Natural, aí ainda posso dar o braço a torcer porque tudo é importante no país.

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2018 às 14:43)

As corperacoes dos bombeiros aqui da zona têm centenas de operacionais e muitos meios, as condições de vento eram extremas, não esquecendo as populações e área protegida.
Deixem se de complexos de inferioridade, ou invejas, tenham juízo.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (7 Out 2018 às 14:45)

O problema é mesmo esse, é pensar-se que ali está uma aldeia com 20 pessoas, mas essas 20 pessoas são tão portuguesas como as do Porto, Coimbra ou Lisboa. E dessas 20 pessoas se calhar 90% têm mais de 70 anos com todas as dificuldades físicas associadas à idade.

Não é complexo de inferioridade nenhum, é a gestão de meios que é feita a nível nacional. Sei bem que existe uma capacidade de mobilização muito grande no distrito de Lisboa, bem como em outros distritos limítrofes. 
Apenas vejo 5 meios aéreos mobilizados para um incêndio em conclusão com mais de 600 operacionais, quando em determinadas zonas do país têm de se aguentar com um meio e incêndio em curso.


----------



## Caneira (7 Out 2018 às 14:51)

O problema é apenas que em vez de 20 pessoas tens 1000. Mas nem quero estar a discutir isso, ou não conhecem ou não querem mesmo entender. Se me falares da Biscaia, ainda entendo, é uma aldeia pequena como tantas outras em Portugal... Agora além dessa tens zonas com muita população. Mas tudo acabou bem, isso é que interessa.

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2018 às 15:08)

*Polícia Judiciária está a investigar hipótese de fogo posto em Sintra*
HÁ 2 HORAS
5
A brigada de incêndios da PJ encontra-se no Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais. Terá sido acionada pelas primeiras entidades que chegaram ao local para averiguar a hipótese de mão criminosa.
... https://observador.pt/2018/10/07/po...-investigar-hipotese-de-fogo-posto-em-sintra/


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2018 às 15:24)

*Mais de 600 hectares ardidos no incêndio da serra de Sintra*
Fogo terá destruído área de cedros centenários, junto à Peninha, mas grande mancha florestal do Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais escapou.

Olhando para as imagens de satélite disponibilizadas pelo Sistema de Informação Europeu de Incêndios Florestais, Paulo Fernandes, professor do Departamento de Ciências Florestais da Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro (UTAD), estima que arderam mais de 600 hectares no incêndio que começou este sábado à noite, junto ao Convento da Peninha, na serra de Sintra. 

https://www.publico.pt/2018/10/07/s...rdidos-no-incendio-da-serra-de-sintra-1846489


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2018 às 16:37)

Em Castelo Branco, Inguias, o foco de incendio mobiliza já 157 operacionais, 43 veiculos e 7 MA, será uma situação a acompanhar, esperemos que entretanto comece a ceder.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2018 às 17:26)

*Foguetes e um rali. Associação denuncia “negligência” do parque Sintra-Cascais*

Associação Salvar Sintra diz que este sábado, dia em que o incêndio deflagrou na serra de Sintra, foram lançados de forma “ilegal” dezenas de foguetes no âmbito das festas de Almoçageme.

A Associação Salvar Sintra, uma instituição de defesa ambiental, acusa em comunicado a direcção do Parque Natural Sintra-Cascais de “total negligência e de sistemática demissão das suas responsabilidades” na área da prevenção dos incêndios florestais, lamentando que o fogo que deflagrou este sábado à noite e se encontra em fase de rescaldo tenha consumido “?uma parte importante” daquele parque.

“Durante todo o Verão o abate de árvores na serra continuou ininterrupto, com os madeireiros a deixarem no local ramos secos, lixo vegetal, desperdício”, denuncia a associação.

A associação dá como exemplo da negligência da direcção do parque o facto de esta ter permitido, na passada sexta-feira à noite, a realização do Rally de Portugal Histórico. “O que levou milhares de pessoas a acorrerem à serra — aliás exactamente à área onde eclodiram as chamas — aumentando exponencialmente o risco de incêndio, designadamente por acção negligente dos particulares, através de piqueniques e beatas de cigarros”, argumenta-se na nota.

https://www.publico.pt/2018/10/07/s...a-da-direccao-do-parque-sintracascais-1846503

Se assim foi a fonte de ignição, á que apurar todas as entidades envolvidas, e não deixar que mais uma possibilidade de incendio por negligncia, que a culpa "morra solteira."


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2018 às 19:58)

Mandaram me esta foto de Almoinhas Velhas, fogo foi practicamente até ao mar  lá em baixo o Guincho.
Impressionante a dimensão, e estou excluir a vertente da Peninha.
Falam em incêndio de Sintra,  90 % do incêndio é no concelho de Cascais. Enfim


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2018 às 20:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mandaram me esta foto de Almoinhas Velhas, fogo foi practicamente até ao mar  lá em baixo o Guincho.
> Impressionante a dimensão, e estou excluir a vertente da Peninha.
> Falam em incêndio de Sintra,  90 % do incêndio é no concelho de Cascais. Enfim



É triste ver mais uma zona, que já foi verde, agora neste momento "vestida" de negro, eu tive aqui um incendio próximo que ardeu 10 hectares, e era uma zona muito verde, numa vale encaixado, e já estou desejoso, que volte a ficar verde, mas a chuva também tarda em vir, já vi que algumas oliveiras que não ficaram tão afectadas, estão a rebentar de novo por baixo, mas muitas delas, já não rebentam mais, resta-me também acompanhar a situação com os carvalhos centenários que arderam todos, vou aguardar para ver como eles irão "responder".


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Out 2018 às 20:14)

Imagem impressionante na TVI, a frente do Guincho:


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2018 às 21:23)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> O problema é mesmo esse, é pensar-se que ali está uma aldeia com 20 pessoas, mas essas 20 pessoas são tão portuguesas como as do Porto, Coimbra ou Lisboa. E dessas 20 pessoas se calhar 90% têm mais de 70 anos com todas as dificuldades físicas associadas à idade.
> 
> Não é complexo de inferioridade nenhum, é a gestão de meios que é feita a nível nacional. Sei bem que existe uma capacidade de mobilização muito grande no distrito de Lisboa, bem como em outros distritos limítrofes.
> Apenas vejo 5 meios aéreos mobilizados para um incêndio em conclusão com mais de 600 operacionais, quando em determinadas zonas do país têm de se aguentar com um meio e incêndio em curso.



Em Monchique, foi o que se viu, foi necessário quase 1 semana para dominarem o incêndio, este foi às portas de Lisboa, em 12 horas foi dominado e em circunstâncias bem mais graves do que em Monchique, as entidades públicas foram todas a correr como o PR e outros quando é no resto do país, é deixa arder que vamos interferir no combate. Em menos de 3 horas foi ocorrência significativa, em poucas horas tinham 600 operacionais, quando em Monchique foi necessário mais de 1 dia, só passou para o comando nacional depois de arder 4 dias, aqui arderam 26000 ha, em Sintra arderam 600 ha e é um drama. 

Esta é a diferença de ser às portas de Lisboa e ser noutro ponto do país.


----------



## dahon (7 Out 2018 às 21:41)

Acho que essa conclusão é um bocado rebuscada. Ontem á noite também houve um incêndio às portas da cidade de Viseu e em menos de 20 minutos já estavam mais de 100 operacionais a combater o incêndio.
Com isto não estou a dizer que em diversas circunstâncias as cidades do litoral são beneficiadas em relação ao interior do pais. Mas neste caso acho que se resume á disponibilidade de meios. 
Por algum motivo este ano se tem  recorrido fortemente ao pré posicionamento de meios.


----------



## Caneira (7 Out 2018 às 21:49)

Nesta zona se ardesse 4 dias tinha levado milhares de casas atrás. Acho que não é difícil perceber através dessa imagem área, a Malveira só escapou por sorte. Mas achem o que quiserem, o complexo de inferioridade não vos deixa pensar mais longe.

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (7 Out 2018 às 22:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Monchique, foi o que se viu, foi necessário quase 1 semana para dominarem o incêndio, este foi às portas de Lisboa, em 12 horas foi dominado e em circunstâncias bem mais graves do que em Monchique, as entidades públicas foram todas a correr como o PR e outros quando é no resto do país, é deixa arder que vamos interferir no combate. Em menos de 3 horas foi ocorrência significativa, em poucas horas tinham 600 operacionais, quando em Monchique foi necessário mais de 1 dia, só passou para o comando nacional depois de arder 4 dias, aqui arderam 26000 ha, em Sintra arderam 600 ha e é um drama.
> 
> Esta é a diferença de ser às portas de Lisboa e ser noutro ponto do país.


Desta vez estou totalmente em desacordo contigo, mas amanha explico o meu ponto de vista
Apesar de ser totalmente verdade que o centralismo asfixiante mina a confiança dos cidadaos.
Nao concordo é quando comparas incendios que sao incomparaveis sob o ponto de vista do potencial de destruição


----------



## AJB (7 Out 2018 às 22:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Monchique, foi o que se viu, foi necessário quase 1 semana para dominarem o incêndio, este foi às portas de Lisboa, em 12 horas foi dominado e em circunstâncias bem mais graves do que em Monchique, as entidades públicas foram todas a correr como o PR e outros quando é no resto do país, é deixa arder que vamos interferir no combate. Em menos de 3 horas foi ocorrência significativa, em poucas horas tinham 600 operacionais, quando em Monchique foi necessário mais de 1 dia, só passou para o comando nacional depois de arder 4 dias, aqui arderam 26000 ha, em Sintra arderam 600 ha e é um drama.
> 
> Esta é a diferença de ser às portas de Lisboa e ser noutro ponto do país.


Desta vez estou totalmente em desacordo contigo, mas amanha explico o meu ponto de vista


----------



## ruijacome (7 Out 2018 às 22:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Monchique, foi o que se viu, foi necessário quase 1 semana para dominarem o incêndio, este foi às portas de Lisboa, em 12 horas foi dominado e em circunstâncias bem mais graves do que em Monchique, as entidades públicas foram todas a correr como o PR e outros quando é no resto do país, é deixa arder que vamos interferir no combate. Em menos de 3 horas foi ocorrência significativa, em poucas horas tinham 600 operacionais, quando em Monchique foi necessário mais de 1 dia, só passou para o comando nacional depois de arder 4 dias, aqui arderam 26000 ha, em Sintra arderam 600 ha e é um drama.
> 
> Esta é a diferença de ser às portas de Lisboa e ser noutro ponto do país.



Belo complexo de inferioridade!

Se calhar neste incêndio todos os meios possíveis foram mobilizados, porque o Comando das Operações assim o pediu ap Comando Distrital e por sua vez ao Comando Nacional... 

Já pensou que se calhar em Monchique foi o COS que não pediu mais meios porque achava que conseguia apagar aquilo? Em 12 horas mais ou menos arderam aqui 600 ha, se calhar se o incendio durasse 4 dias, ardia mais que em Monchique.

Neste incêndio em Cascais, o Sistema de Gestão Operacional foi seguido sem falhas e sem atrasos, e de forma impar! 

Volto a dizer, o que está errado é o incendio de Monchique, ou o nosso ? 

A resposta é facil de descobrir!


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (7 Out 2018 às 22:57)

Eu acho que é mais o complexo de superioridade que faz com que não se conheça a realidade do país... 
Alguns distritos têm uma capacidade enorme de mobilização, têm muitos quartéis e muito efectivo, isso não está em causa. Está o mediatismo criado, o alarido que quase "obriga" a uma injecção de meios. Em Vila Verde ardeu 36h seguidas, no máximo estiveram 200 homens no terreno e uns aviões a fazer descargas de 15 em 15 minutos. Só arderam uns carvalhos, uma importe mancha florestal, zonas de pasto, afecta meia dúzia de pessoas por isso que se lixe... Em Monção idem, arderam mais umas vinhas, coisa pouca, sustento de meia dúzia de pessoas por isso também não atrai grande interesse aos OCS. Agora se está à porta da cidade é logo o fim do mundo em cuecas, queremos meios aéreos porque são eles os salvadores do mundo, os senhores presidentes que FALHAM EM TUDO O QUE É SUA RESPONSABILIDADE, vêm para as televisões exigir meios e mais meios, que já ligaram aos ministros e bla bla... É este mediatismo que critico.

Se ardiam casas é porque falhou a prevenção e medidas preventivas, ou depois de Pedrogão e outras cidades afectadas bem como os incêndios na Grécia continuamos à espera que o combate resolva tudo?


----------



## AJB (7 Out 2018 às 23:03)

ruijacome disse:


> Belo complexo de inferioridade!
> 
> Se calhar neste incêndio todos os meios possíveis foram mobilizados, porque o Comando das Operações assim o pediu ap Comando Distrital e por sua vez ao Comando Nacional...
> 
> ...


Erro é ver que o flanco esquerdo abriu tanto...num incendio de vento...huuummm


----------



## João Pedro (8 Out 2018 às 00:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mandaram me esta foto de Almoinhas Velhas, fogo foi practicamente até ao mar  lá em baixo o Guincho.
> Impressionante a dimensão, e estou excluir a vertente da Peninha.
> Falam em incêndio de Sintra,  90 % do incêndio é no concelho de Cascais. Enfim


Esta imagem mostra bem o barril de pólvora em que se encontra novamente o país... e ainda temos de "comer" notícias que dizem "não se preocupe que o verão ainda não acabou"?  Uma tragédia, mais uma, à espera de acontecer...


----------



## vagas (8 Out 2018 às 02:36)

ruijacome disse:


> Belo complexo de inferioridade!
> 
> Se calhar neste incêndio todos os meios possíveis foram mobilizados, porque o Comando das Operações assim o pediu ap Comando Distrital e por sua vez ao Comando Nacional...
> 
> ...


Resposta simples estás na zona de Lisboa e após 1h tinhas o comandante distrital no TO, em Monchique bem que pediram meios e não os enviaram ...

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (8 Out 2018 às 11:53)

Bom, então relativamente a este incêndio rural de Sintra/Cascais...
Denominado de Sintra pois é onde ocorre o seu PPI (Ponto Provável de Inicio), mesmo sendo a maior parte da área ardida em Cascais.
Relativamente aos meios envolvidos...o CDOS de Lisboa é autónomo para envolver os meios que bem entender, desde que estejam na sua dependencia. Aqui incluem-se as equipas dos corpos de bombeiros de primeira intervenção e de reforço. 
Já os grupos de reforço, sejam bbs voluntários, FEBs ou GIPS, ai ja será necessaria a anuência do CNOS.
Quanto aos meios aéreos envolvidos, à exceção do heli de ataque inicial,  todos os outros foram com anuência do CNOS.
Até aqui digo o seguinte: são meios pagos "à cabeça", logo em vez de estarem parados a ver TV mais vale empenha-los, desde que haja retaguarda para outras ocorrências.
Segundo ponto, o comportamento do fogo e a sua "comparação" com o de Monchique...ambos incêndios conduzidos pelo vento (apesar de o de Monchique ter tido fazes convectivas, a inicial por exemplo). Ambos "comeram" o que tinham pra comer...a diferença é que em Monchique havia 20 000 ha de espaço rural pela frente, e neste de Sintra/Cascais havia...o mar!!! Daí praticamente todo o flanco direito deste ultimo ter la encostado. Se tivesse potencial de área para queimar, ía queimar seguramente!
Sob o ponto de vista da operação de proteção civil em si...muitos parabéns pois não morreu ninguém e nenhuma casa foi afetada. Como ser-humano congratulo-me com isso.
Como Eng. florestal acho que o combate ao incêndio teve erros crassos. O exemplo mais significativo é a grande abertura (ja o referi ontem) do flanco esquerdo, quando num incêndio de vento (ainda por cima vento de NE) este flanco nunca poderia abrir. Teria que ser combatido da cauda pra cabeça para retirar potencial (energia). Vi ainda imagens de descargas de meios aéreos em linhas de fogo a 20 metros da estrada, onde havia meios...surreal! Para quê? Para poupar 20 metros de floresta? E permitir reacendimentos que queimassem em vez de 20 200metros??!!
Por fim, @algarvio1980 , afinal concordo com algumas coisas que escreveste, sim!
Sem nenhum complexo de inferioridade, digo que o incêndio cumpriu o SGO, mas passou a ocorrência importante na pag da ANPC sem condições pra tal, pois estava lá ainda antes das 3 horas de duração.
Claramente essa questão, bem como outras perfeitamente visiveis, se deve ao facto de este incêndio ser visto da torre de vigia do terreiro do paço...normal, apesar de execrável.
Como mais execrável seria (não tenho duvidas que tal aconteceria) o desvio de meios aéreos de outras ocorrencias para aqui...ja aconteceu no passado...aí se vê o receio do terreiro do paço e da CMTV...
Por fim uma curiosidade...arderam 420 ha, estiveram 700 operacionais...qual o rácio...0,6 ha/operacional...é poucochinho não é? Não seria exigível mais?
Para reflexão...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Out 2018 às 12:43)

Os tão badalados IF de Sintra/Cascais, já em Julho de 2015 tinha sido assim 

Como não sou técnico, não vou falar da questões tácticas no TO! Mas como cidadão e contribuinte , e concordando com alguma coisa que foi dita em relação a escassez de meio noutras ocorrências , ou a espera infinita dos 90 minutos desde o início da mesma até à entrada de meio aéreos pesados no TO , nomeadamente no Norte do país! Mas até ai as coisas ao poucos estão a mudar! Esta semana já foi bem o reflexo disso! Talvez o problema aqui seja mais a insuficiência de apenas dois aviões Canadair , e de quatro Kamov no DECIR para a realidade actual em Portugal em matéria de incêndios florestais.
Agora também não é muito fácil, e até normal de perceber que Distritos como o de Lisboa, e limítrofes tenham muito mais meios disponíveis em menor tempo do que em outras zonas do país! Esses mesmos meios que durante grande parte da fase crítica ajudam e muito no combate a tantas outras ocorrências por esse país fora! Desta vez foi Lisboa a precisar   Voltando a referir que não sou técnico,mas por aquilo que vi, o incêndio deflagrou com uma violência enorme, e não fosse a baixa temperatura baixa, e as condições seriam muito idênticas ao incêndio que este Verão ceifou quase 100 vidas na Grécia! Aquela zona de Cascais (Guincho/Malveira/Alcabideche/Quinta da Marinha) tem tanta coisa em comum com Mati na Grécia  Concordo e muito quando assim se pode e existe disponibilidade total para o mesmo que qualquer , mesmo qualquer ocorrência seja prontamente combatida com o máximo dispositivo , ainda mais quando se tratam de ocorrências de perigosidade extrema, como pareceu ser o caso! Seja elas em Sintra, Coimbra, Castelo Branco, Santarém, ou Algarve ! Curiosamente parece.me que também em todos estes distritos as ocorrências são prontamente combatidas de forma eficaz , ou não fosse o ataque inicial o ponto forte do DECIR de há uns anos para cá  Pena, frustação e raiva tenho eu de os incêndios de Junho e Outubro de 2017 não terem essa capacidade de resposta! Mas disso já muito se falou , e é outra história  Contudo concordo com muita coisa que o membro @AJB  escreve neste tópico! O último post do mesmo é bem o exemplo disso, concordo com muita coisa, e com outras não


----------



## AJB (8 Out 2018 às 12:52)

So um aparte...a temperatura não interfere com o comportamento do fogo, apenas com o das pessoas. a meteo aplicada ao fogo é: %HR, vento e numero de dias sem precipitação


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Out 2018 às 13:31)

AJB disse:


> So um aparte...a temperatura não interfere com o comportamento do fogo, apenas com o das pessoas. a meteo aplicada ao fogo é: %HR, vento e numero de dias sem precipitação



Essa da temperatura não será assim tão consensual Mas então diz.me uma coisa! Olhando para todas essas condições meteo que acabaste de referir, como  qualificas a perigosidade desde IF a que me referi?

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (8 Out 2018 às 14:16)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Essa da temperatura não será assim tão consensual Mas então diz.me uma coisa! Olhando para todas essas condições meteo que acabaste de referir, como  qualificas a perigosidade desde IF a que me referi?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Não é uma questão de ser ou não consensual, é a realidade! A temperatura pode estar associada indiretamente, pois tendencialmente a sua subida provoca descida da %HR doa ar...
Quando escreves perigosidade, referes te a que tipo de perigosidade?


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 14:44)

*Sintra-Cascais. PJ já estava a investigar antes do incêndio*
Carlos ÁlvaresEDILSON COUTINHO08/10/2018 13:52
1158 FACEBOOK  TWITTER
O fogo que deflagrou no sábado à noite, no Santuário da Peninha, foi o quarto incêndio, num curto espaço de tempo, naquela zona. Autoridades estavam a fazer patrulha em carro descaracterizado
... https://ionline.sapo.pt/629000


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Out 2018 às 15:30)

AJB disse:


> Não é uma questão de ser ou não consensual, é a realidade! A temperatura pode estar associada indiretamente, pois tendencialmente a sua subida provoca descida da %HR doa ar...
> Quando escreves perigosidade, referes te a que tipo de perigosidade?



Na última semana tivemos já temperaturas baixas em algumas zona do país, e não foi por isso que os níveis de humidade não deixaram de ser baixos no período nocturno derivado a vento de leste , provavelmente nos próximos dois dias voltará a acontecer novamente! A perigosidade é a que um evento desta dimensão possa atingir, perda de valor patrimonial seja a nível de fauna ou bens pessoais, ou mesmo própria vida dos operacionais, ou habitantes locaisl!


----------



## AJB (8 Out 2018 às 15:33)

Estas me a dar razao ao escrever que mesmo com temperaturas baixas, a %hr era baixa...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Out 2018 às 15:52)

AJB disse:


> A temperatura pode estar associada indiretamente, pois tendencialmente a sua subida provoca descida da %HR doa ar...



Eu gosto de aprender , mas assim fico


----------



## AJB (8 Out 2018 às 16:15)

A temperatura diretamente afeta o rendimento dos operacionais...
Diretamente não interfere no comportamento do fogo...


----------



## Cinza (9 Out 2018 às 08:11)

Neste momento muito fumo negro para o lado da Póvoa de Varzim parece-me perto de Terroso, espero que se resolva rápido.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (9 Out 2018 às 08:35)

Excelente análise do @AJB , quando se conhece a realidade é muito mais fácil. Parabéns pela análise.
Só uma pequena correcção, o meio aéreo de ATI não necessita da anuência do CNOS para missões ATI, ali esteve mobilizado em ATA, logo o CNOS deu o visto.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Out 2018 às 21:26)

E do nada um incêndio na Serra 






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Out 2018 às 21:59)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> E do nada um incêndio na Serra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completamente surreal o n° de ignições ao final do dia! Chuva nas previsões dá nisto, queimadas com fartura! 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (10 Out 2018 às 22:31)

Espectável


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2018 às 13:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Completamente surreal o n° de ignições ao final do dia! Chuva nas previsões dá nisto, queimadas com fartura!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O mesmo se passou por aqui, não chegaram a ser ocorrencias, mas mal parou ce chover, ao meio da manhã, e o cheiro a queimado já pairava no ar.
E de certeza que o governo vai prolongar o período crítico até ao fim do mes, apesar de que se chovesse mais um pouco quase ningém iria respeitar esse período, mas pronto, é o povo que temos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Out 2018 às 15:03)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O mesmo se passou por aqui, não chegaram a ser ocorrencias, mas mal parou ce chover, ao meio da manhã, e o cheiro a queimado já pairava no ar.
> E de certeza que o governo vai prolongar o período crítico até ao fim do mes, apesar de que se chovesse mais um pouco quase ningém iria respeitar esse período, mas pronto, é o povo que temos.



Apesar de ser espectável que assim o seja, nunca deixa de me surpreender este comportamento tão negligente por parte da população! Vamos ver como evolui as condições meteorológicas, se forem de encontro as últimas previsões, o que que choveu é de todo insuficiente para levantar já as "armas" em muitas zonas do país, e o período crítico deverá ser prolongado sim!


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2018 às 15:32)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Apesar de ser espectável que assim o seja, nunca deixa de me surpreender este comportamento tão negligente por parte da população! Vamos ver como evolui as condições meteorológicas, se forem de encontro as últimas previsões, o que que choveu é de todo insuficiente para levantar já as "armas" em muitas zonas do país, e o período crítico deverá ser prolongado sim!



Pois concordo contigo, pois o que choveu não foi nada, e se termina-se já o período crítico no dia 15 tinha de chover muito, e ao alargar esse limite acaba por funcionar também como um "travão", tenho aqui uma vizinha que até se deu ao trabalho de tapar o monte de material que tem para queimar só para não se molhar, o que também não é muito boa ideia, pois a palha irá estar sempre seca, e quando ateado irá causar muita chama, com o consequente de ser uma queima rápida, onde pelo que vou observando, os mais antigos "adoram uma manhã", de nevoeiro para queimar os sobrantes, onde por vezes não quer dizer que esteja já autorizado o uso de fogo.
É preciso muito mais consiencia, eu próprio já aboli o uso de fogo na queima de sobrantes já lá vão uns 4 anos, e não me deixam saudades, é o trabalho de colocar tudo em montes, depois era o de ir ardendo um de cada vez, sempre com o auxílio de mais pessoas presentes, e agora eu sozinho, faço a gestão desses mesmo resíduos ao longo do ano, e até já fico com os sobrantes dos vizinhos, pois o que vou produzindo, não me chega.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (11 Out 2018 às 15:38)

Não vai ser com legislação cegamente restritiva que vamos eliminar este tipo de comportamentos. Diversas queimas que vi hoje, eram em quintais inseridos em aglomerados, nem sequer eram inseridos em espaços florestais. É uma cultura inserida nos meios rurais, queimar os sobrantes das culturas que terminaram e preparar as terras para novas sementeiras.
Muitos dos incêndios que surgiram ao início da noite, foi em zonas de matos e giestas, tipicamente usados pela pastorícia, nada de novo. Não se queima no inverno através de fogos controlados, queimam eles em setembro/outubro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2018 às 15:49)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> Não vai ser com legislação cegamente restritiva que vamos eliminar este tipo de comportamentos. Diversas queimas que vi hoje, eram em quintais inseridos em aglomerados, nem sequer eram inseridos em espaços florestais. É uma cultura inserida nos meios rurais, queimar os sobrantes das culturas que terminaram e preparar as terras para novas sementeiras.
> Muitos dos incêndios que surgiram ao início da noite, foi em zonas de matos e giestas, tipicamente usados pela pastorícia, nada de novo. Não se queima no inverno através de fogos controlados, queimam eles em setembro/outubro.



Sim mas mesmo sendo queimas em quintais, não deixa de ser perigoso na mesma, e por aqui o que vejo queimar é apenas só para se livrarem do "lixo", até porque já pouca gente cultiva, alguma coisa na época de outono/inverno.
E sim pegar fogo só para renovar pastagens nesta época do ano, é coisa ainda muito precoce, tendo em conta a pouca humidade presente no solo.
A queima de sobrantes está muito enraizada sim no meio rural, mas por parte da população já mais antiga, porque uma simples passagem de corta mato, podes deixar os galhos espalhados por expemplo no meio do olival, claro que tem o seu custo, para quem não tiver este tipo de alfaia, que cada vez existe mais procura, ou que aqui a uns anos atrás era ainda uma novidade, e se fores a apontar as horas de trabalho em junta todo o material, em quem tiver vários hectares de olival tradicional, ás vezes são várias tonelas, isto com a forquilha na mão, também não fica muito barato.
O preço aqui por hora, ronda os 35€ de um bom corta mato de martelos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2018 às 16:40)

Felizmente a chuva veio dar uma boa ajuda neste situação.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Out 2018 às 16:52)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> Não vai ser com legislação cegamente restritiva que vamos eliminar este tipo de comportamentos. Diversas queimas que vi hoje, eram em quintais inseridos em aglomerados, nem sequer eram inseridos em espaços florestais. É uma cultura inserida nos meios rurais, queimar os sobrantes das culturas que terminaram e preparar as terras para novas sementeiras.
> Muitos dos incêndios que surgiram ao início da noite, foi em zonas de matos e giestas, tipicamente usados pela pastorícia, nada de novo. Não se queima no inverno através de fogos controlados, queimam eles em setembro/outubro.



Para grandes males , grandes remédios! Tal com se faz com as crianças pequenas! Com o fogo não se brinca...  Totalmente a favor do fogo de supressão em combate , e fogo controlado na redução de combustíveis durante o Inverno por operacionais especializados, agora não esquecer que as ditas  "renovações" de pastorícias  o ano passado por esta mudaram a vida de muita gente, infelizmente para muito pior!   Mas se nem isso conseguiu criar uma consciencialização nas pessoas , de forma a que tal nunca mais se volte a repetir, terá que ser sim uma legislação severa e sem precedentes para quem não a cumprir a criar!


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2018 às 17:18)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Para grandes males , grandes remédios! Tal com se faz com as crianças pequenas! Com o fogo não se brinca...  Totalmente a favor do fogo de supressão em combate , e fogo controlado na redução de combustíveis durante o Inverno por operacionais especializados, agora não esquecer que as ditas  "renovações" de pastorícias  o ano passado por esta mudaram a vida de muita gente, infelizmente para muito pior!   Mas se nem isso conseguiu criar uma consciencialização nas pessoas , de forma a que tal nunca mais se volte a repetir, terá que ser sim uma legislação severa e sem precedentes para quem não a cumprir a criar!



Concordo contigo, até porque o fogo controlado, usado por quem sabe, e na altura certa pode fazer um bom trabalho, ainda agora á 2 semanas fui vistar uma quinta aqui próxima, que tem 127 hectares, e eles já contactaram os bombeiros e a protecção civil, para eles depois limparem com o fogo, uma zona de vale, com silvados com mais de 5 metros de altura, e o que a dona me disse é que tem medo de colocar lá algum tractor com corta mato, ou mesmo um retroescavadora, porque não sabe o que está lá por baixo, pois ela herdou a quinta do avõ, e essa área não é limpa á mais de 30 anos, por vezes os silvados escondem poços, ou minas de água que ningém sabe que lá existem.

E por falar em fogo controlado, só agora é que vi que tinha aqui este artigo em aberto para ler.

http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/sociedade/2018-09-18-Os-eucaliptais-bem-geridos-salvaram-se-do-fogo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Out 2018 às 22:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Concordo contigo, até porque o fogo controlado, usado por quem sabe, e na altura certa pode fazer um bom trabalho, ainda agora á 2 semanas fui vistar uma quinta aqui próxima, que tem 127 hectares, e eles já contactaram os bombeiros e a protecção civil, para eles depois limparem com o fogo, uma zona de vale, com silvados com mais de 5 metros de altura, e o que a dona me disse é que tem medo de colocar lá algum tractor com corta mato, ou mesmo um retroescavadora, porque não sabe o que está lá por baixo, pois ela herdou a quinta do avõ, e essa área não é limpa á mais de 30 anos, por vezes os silvados escondem poços, ou minas de água que ningém sabe que lá existem.
> 
> E por falar em fogo controlado, só agora é que vi que tinha aqui este artigo em aberto para ler.
> 
> http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/sociedade/2018-09-18-Os-eucaliptais-bem-geridos-salvaram-se-do-fogo



Sem dúvida Pedro, a supressão de fogo ou fogo controlado, como alguns incêndios que possam surgir em alturas de menor risco e se forem controlados de uma forma para deixar arder os combustíveis finos e matos, poupariam muitos hectares durante a fase mais crítica de combate aos mesmos! De louvar a atitude desses teus vizinhos  Já agora esse artigo é muito bom, já li há umas semanas.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Out 2018 às 16:56)

Enquanto a Leslie chega e não chega! 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (13 Out 2018 às 17:00)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Enquanto a Leslie chega e não chega!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estava neste preciso momento a pensar qual será o impacto dos ventos neste incêndio é que a chuva não é para já


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (13 Out 2018 às 17:17)

Em resolução.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2018 às 18:02)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Enquanto a Leslie chega e não chega!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Felizmente já está em conclusão, pois um grande incendio não faz falta nenhuma nesta altura, em que o vento vai aumentar de intensidade, esperemos que tudo corra da melhor maneira, de modo a que não se repita o que aconteceu faz agora 1 ano, daqui a 2 dias.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2018 às 20:30)

Alguém se anda a aproveitar do Leslie... Fogo em São Mamede no mesmo local de 2003.

Edit: Dominado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2018 às 21:40)

Alguns pequenos focos de incendio começaram aqui pelo distrito de Santarém, já perto das 21 horas, felizmente foram logo controlados.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Out 2018 às 15:16)

Cinza disse:


> Estava neste preciso momento a pensar qual será o impacto dos ventos neste incêndio é que a chuva não é para já



Impacto sem dúvida muito violento, propagação extremamente rápida! Felizmente desta vez a precipitação chegou mesmo como estava prevista, ao contrário de há um ano atrás


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Out 2018 às 20:10)

*Queimas na origem de vários incêndios no distrito de Braga
80 operacionais estiveram nos diferentes teatro de operações até às 11h00 da manhã de hoje.*

Vários incêndios florestais, maioria com origem em queimas, estão a mobilizar hoje corporações de bombeiros um pouco por todo o distrito de Braga.

No total, e desde as 00h30, nos diferentes teatro de operações estiveram, até às 11h00, 80 operacionais.

Celorico de Basto, no Vale de Bouro, e Guimarães, em Airão, foram os incêndio que mobilizaram mais meios durante a noite, num total de 30 elementos apoiados por sete viaturas.

Já durante o dia, e com alerta às 09h37, não muito longe da unidade produtiva das Águas do Fastio, um incêndio mobilizou meios dos BV de Terras de Bouro, sendo que este teatro de operações mantém ainda 15 operacionais na Carvalheira.

Vieira do Minho, em Rossas, e Esposende, na Guilheta em Antas, são outros incêndios que nasceram de queimas e que mobilizaram os bombeiros.

https://www.diariodominho.pt/2018/1...Lh3Q_6-utcCryHK_OdsitI9M8pNWLMvFxstPYonK3Mn0E


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Out 2018 às 21:03)

Fica o aviso entretanto, todo o cuidado é pouco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2018 às 21:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Fica o aviso entretanto, todo o cuidado é pouco.


Pedro estás sempre em cima do acontecimento, obrigado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Out 2018 às 21:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pedro estás sempre em cima do acontecimento, obrigado!



De nada, não custa nada informar, e para quem pensar em fazer algum tipo de queima, que pense primeiro duas vezes, pois mesmo com as manhãs já bem húmidas, de resto continua tudo muito seco, pois o que choveu, foi muito pouco ainda.


----------



## dvieira (27 Out 2018 às 10:49)

Novo IF em Alijó já com 3 meios aéreos. Com o vento que está e em alguns locais ainda pouco choveu.  Este fim de semana pode ser perigoso em incêndios.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Out 2018 às 14:02)

Incêndio muito violento a começar em pleno PNSA , local de Picheleiros! Uma ventania do outro mundo  

Desculpem a qualidade da foto!





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2018 às 14:25)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incêndio muito violento a começar em pleno PNSA , local de Picheleiros! Uma ventania do outro mundo
> 
> Desculpem a qualidade da foto!
> 
> ...



É verdade um foco de incendio, com o vendaval que se faz sentir, não é nada bom, ainda para mais acaba por ser um incedio perigoso.


----------



## RStorm (27 Out 2018 às 14:50)

Incêndio na zona oeste do Montijo, perto da bairro da Caneira  Presume-se que tenha sido provocado por uma queimada  
Já passaram três autotanques dos bombeiros para o local e o fogo parece já estar dominado...


----------



## dASk (27 Out 2018 às 14:50)

Entretanto aqui na Moita também há um incêndio e pelos vistos os bombeiros devem ter ido para a Arrábida porque a sirene não para de tocar a pedir reforços...!


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2018 às 14:55)

O incendio em Azeitão, Setúbal, mobiliza já 75 operacionais, 22 veiculos e 2 MA.


----------



## RStorm (27 Out 2018 às 14:56)

dASk disse:


> Entretanto aqui na Moita também há um incêndio e pelos vistos os bombeiros devem ter ido para a Arrábida porque a sirene não para de tocar a pedir reforços...!


Qual a zona em concreto?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Out 2018 às 14:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade um foco de incendio, com o vendaval que se faz sentir, não é nada bom, ainda para mais acaba por ser um incedio perigoso.


Aparentemente o pior já passou, mas ainda vai ardendo! Fala.se por aqui que o senhor estava a limpar o terreno...  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2018 às 15:00)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aparentemente o pior já passou, mas ainda vai ardendo! Fala.se por aqui que o senhor estava a limpar o terreno...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Do mal o menos, é bom sinal então que o pior já tenha passado, claro foi logo escolher o melhor dia então para fazer a limpeza do terreno.


----------



## dASk (27 Out 2018 às 15:01)

Perto da Escola Básica D.Pedro II


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Out 2018 às 15:01)

dASk disse:


> Entretanto aqui na Moita também há um incêndio e pelos vistos os bombeiros devem ter ido para a Arrábida porque a sirene não para de tocar a pedir reforços...!


Sim, confirmo dois veículos!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (27 Out 2018 às 15:07)

dASk disse:


> Perto da Escola Básica D.Pedro II


Uí, isso não é nada bom  Há muitas casas por perto e até conheço pessoas que vivem aí... espero que se extinga rápido!


----------



## Rachie (27 Out 2018 às 15:14)

Aqui pelo concelho de Mafra já temos 3: Venda do Pinheiro, Malveira e Milharado. Inicialmente pensei que fosse queimada aqui o da Venda mas vendo que foram 3 ao mesmo tempo em locais tão perto faz me pensar se não será fogo posto  está muito vento, rajadas fortíssimas e estão constantemente a passar bombeiros de várias localidades. Até de Vialonga já passaram. Foto de há 1 hora quando iniciou o da Venda do Pinheiro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk
Edit: Video e foto do incendio da Malveira retirado do Facebook


----------



## huguh (27 Out 2018 às 15:33)

por aqui passaram há pouco 6 carros de bombeiros, incêndio em Galafura e um heli já lá está tambem


----------



## Rachie (27 Out 2018 às 16:04)

Já andam meios aéreos também aqui. Estavam no Milharado mas agora andam no incêndio da Venda do Pinheiro 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Out 2018 às 16:09)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aparentemente o pior já passou, mas ainda vai ardendo! Fala.se por aqui que o senhor estava a limpar o terreno...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Incêndio dominado  Uffaa, grande susto!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Out 2018 às 16:57)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incêndio dominado  Uffaa, grande susto!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Agora arde a serra de São Luis ! Que tristeza...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2018 às 17:16)

O incendio de Mafra, Milharado, mobiliza já 121 operacionais, 34 veiculos e 3 MA.


----------



## Rachie (27 Out 2018 às 17:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O incendio de Mafra, Milharado, mobiliza já 121 operacionais, 34 veiculos e 3 MA.


Continuam a ouvir-se sirenes de bombeiros e da GNR com muita frequência. Está mesmo muito complicado aqui para estes lados. A A21 está cortada na malveira e deve haver mais estradas na mesma situação. O vento está extremamente forte e quem está mais perto dos incêndios diz que mudam de direcção com alguma frequência conforme o vento. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2018 às 18:53)

Rachie disse:


> Continuam a ouvir-se sirenes de bombeiros e da GNR com muita frequência. Está mesmo muito complicado aqui para estes lados. A A21 está cortada na malveira e deve haver mais estradas na mesma situação. O vento está extremamente forte e quem está mais perto dos incêndios diz que mudam de direcção com alguma frequência conforme o vento.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk



Entretanto o incendio já está em resolução, felizmente.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Dez 2018 às 22:29)

31 de dezembro 2018
*Três meios aéreos e 37 bombeiros combateram incêndio em Vale de Cambra*

Trinta e sete bombeiros e três meios aéreos combateram esta segunda-feira um incêndio florestal no concelho de Vale de Cambra, em Aveiro. Segundo o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Viseu, citado pela agência Lusa, apesar de o incêndio ter deflagrado no distrito de Aveiro, as chamas foram combatidas pelos meios terrestres e aéreos de Viseu uma vez que, inicialmente, pensou tratar-se de uma ocorrência em Manhouce, concelho de São Pedro do Sul. O alerta foi dado pelas 12h00 e o fogo foi dado como extinto pelas 13h30.

Sol


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2018 às 23:13)

Gerofil disse:


> 31 de dezembro 2018
> *Três meios aéreos e 37 bombeiros combateram incêndio em Vale de Cambra*
> 
> Trinta e sete bombeiros e três meios aéreos combateram esta segunda-feira um incêndio florestal no concelho de Vale de Cambra, em Aveiro. Segundo o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Viseu, citado pela agência Lusa, apesar de o incêndio ter deflagrado no distrito de Aveiro, as chamas foram combatidas pelos meios terrestres e aéreos de Viseu uma vez que, inicialmente, pensou tratar-se de uma ocorrência em Manhouce, concelho de São Pedro do Sul. O alerta foi dado pelas 12h00 e o fogo foi dado como extinto pelas 13h30.
> ...



É verdade entre ontem e hoje tem surgido algumas ignições que já tem dado algum trabalho ao bombeiros, esse mesmo incendio chegou a contar com 62 operacionais, e 15 veiculos, o que para o último dia do ano, não é muito normal.
As queimadas tem se descontrolado neste dois dias também devido ao vento moderado que se fez sentir, isto aliado já á falta de humidade dos materiais mais finos.


*Sardoal | Mulher morre carbonizada em incêndio florestal em Tojeira, Alcaravela*

Uma mulher com cerca de 80 anos morreu esta manhã de segunda-feira carbonizada num incêndio que deflagrou em Tojeira, freguesia de Alcaravela, concelho de Sardoal, numa zona de povoamento florestal, disse ao mediotejo.net o 2º Comandante dos Bombeiros Municipais de Sardoal, Pedro Curado.

“O incêndio florestal derivou de uma queima de sobrantes que se descontrolou, devido à intensidade do vento e por decorrer num terreno com declive acentuado, e à chegada dos bombeiros foi encontrado o corpo carbonizado de uma senhora com cerca de 80 anos”, referiu aquele responsável.

http://www.mediotejo.net/sardoal-mu...-em-incendio-florestal-em-tojeira-alcaravela/

Infelizmente estas situações são sempre lamentáveis.


----------



## AJB (1 Jan 2019 às 01:46)

Bom ano a todos!!
Relativamente a isto...qual a novidade??


----------

